# I had a great cigar today, thanks to...Part II



## Bigwaved

_This is a reset of the longstanding tradition of thanking a fellow *S/BOTL* for gifting you a cigar. So, who is up first?

*Note:* This is being done to assist in taking some of the load off the server caused by large threads.
_


----------



## Nerachnia

I had a great cigar today thanks to Sville Kid. Thank you!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

I had a cigar thanx to Altadis today. One of them free Montes they sent me.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I've had good cigars over the last month thxs to the B&SOTL here at ClubStogie. Thxs a million.


----------



## KyLongbeard

I had my Torano 1916 today I recieved from Mastershogun. Thank you!!


----------



## txmatt

I had a La Aurora 1495 last evening thanks to the Legion. I am going to be thanking the Legion a LOT in this thread.


----------



## (909)

The roofer that did my house. He said he liked cigars so I gave him a PSD$ and a Monte 2, he gave me a Fuente and I lit it up tonight....Thanks Big John!!


----------



## rumballs

SCdlH Oficios, thanks to Allan8675309

Smoked a SCdlH Principe right after it which tasted one-dimensional in comparsion.

Thanks Allan!


----------



## txmatt

This morning I had a Montesino Belicoso Magnum Maduro thanks to.... (all together now) THE LEGION


----------



## The Professor

Gosh ... not sure where to start. Most cigars I smoke are related in one way or another the the generosity of B/SOTLs here (at the very least b/c they told or corrupted me into getting them). 

In terms of specifics today, I'm going to have several thanks to Bigga Petey: SLR A, Trini Reyes, & VR Familiar. Far too kind, man.

Stay tuned for a live review tonight on Skype/CS.

~d.


----------



## RenoB

4WheelVFR, a RyJ Short Churchill. Smooth draw, copious amount of smoke - think I need me a box of these!

Thanks Ray :w


----------



## Puffy69

this weekend
'98 erdm grande espana..fk'n delish..thanks to me
'05 psd4 the best one ive had and the only one ive enjoyed for some reason. thanks to me.
punch black prince..my 1st and very good. thanks to larry sdbeerman
'99 luci..the best luci ive had up to date..couldnt believe how good it was..had a '95 a couple weeks ago that didnt come close to the great flavors i got from this..thanks to me.
'04 mc4..was very nice..thanks to brent cbf


----------



## 68TriShield

Rock Star said:


> this weekend
> '98 erdm grande espana..fk'n delish..thanks to me
> '05 psd4 the best one ive had and the only one ive enjoyed for some reason. thanks to me.
> punch black prince..my 1st and very good. thanks to larry sdbeerman
> '99 luci..the best luci ive had up to date..couldnt believe how good it was..had a '95 a couple weeks ago that didnt come close to the great flavors i got from this..thanks to me.
> '04 mc4..was very nice..thanks to brent cbf


Boy that Larry,Brent and Freddie are awsome gorillas...


----------



## SDmate

Actually it was yesterday while watching the Chargers game
smoked a RASCC gifted to me by Bigwaved:dr 
cheers mate


----------



## Bigwaved

SDmate said:


> Actually it was yesterday while watching the Chargers game
> smoked a RASCC gifted to me by Bigwaved:dr
> cheers mate


A nice cigar and win...good combo.  You are welcome.


----------



## SDmate

Bigwaved said:


> A nice cigar and win...good combo.  You are welcome.


yeah Pete was smokin some ol Sh!tty Partagas  
but even he sed it the RASCC smokin good


----------



## joed

Raisin - who else

Another great cigar from a good friend - a Punch-Punch from 1996. Awesome!


----------



## Twill413

The Professor. Remember when we did that split and you sent the Boli PC tag along. Yep smokin it as we speak. Darrel you are the man!


----------



## Bigwaved

Gerry-Thanks for the '99 Partagas Charlotte. It is smoking just like you said. 

Carlos-Thanks for the '03 Partagas Serie D No. 2 EL. :dr


----------



## replicant_argent

Having an unbanded private label maduro that Borndead sent me in a trade.

Yummmm.....

Breakfast.......


----------



## eef

I two great cigars today, and more for the humi thanks to BigWaved! Good to meet you tonight and thanks for the generosity!
-eef


----------



## fireman43

txdyna65....Was a great Gran Habano Corojo #5. Very tasty after coming home from work. Thanks Kenny!


----------



## joed

Pistol Pete

A Punch - I don't know what - Maybe a PC - really, really good!


----------



## Bigga Petey

....thanks to Sean9689. Last night I couldn't resist temptation any longer and lit up the Upmann Super Corona '99 he had sent me.

Not enough superlatives to describe this absolutely awesome cigar. 
What a smoke!

Thanks again Sean.


----------



## fireman43

Who else....Kenny aka txdyna65. It was one of my favs, a Hoyo Excalibur. I sat with a hot cup of coffee and my smoke and watched the squirrels play in the front yard. Thanks Kenny!


----------



## rick l

I just finished a R y J Coronitas de Cedro . Great small flavour bomb. Thanks to a2vr6


----------



## emelbee

I had a Don Pepin Garcia Invictos (Blue Label) yesterday that I got from Montecristo#2. It was the first Pepin smoke I've had and it was great. Now I want to try everything else he makes.


----------



## Sancho

'98 RyJ Corona from Da Klugs, excellent smoke! First ISOM and it was totally different from what Im used to it was a real treat.


----------



## yourchoice

joed -

Had a Cohiba Siglo II which was bombed during the November Mahogony's HERF. I'm sorry, but I forgot the year...I should have taken a notepad for that HERF (and the drinking didn't help my memory either :al )!!!

It was my first Cohiba in 6-7 years (and that's if the ones 6-7 years ago were real!). The flavors and intensity really picked up after I was through the first third. It was awesome.

Thanks Joe, that was a tasty treat! :dr


----------



## Ivory Tower

I had a wonderful Tatuaje RC 233, thanks to herfing with Dr. Stogie Fresh. Largest, spiciest, most powerful cigar I've ever smoked. Knocked me out.


----------



## Puffy69

tim(whiteboard)thanks for the '99 hdm epi1..the only hdm ive ever liked..


----------



## CigarGal

The Professor sent me an early Christmas present...La Corona Habana. Nice little smoke with a lot of spice-perfectshort smoke for a cold, snowy day.

Thanks Darrell!


----------



## volfan

I had a HU Mag46 compliments of ATLHARP and a Padilla Hybrid compliments of Blueface.

Both were awesome.....the South Florida Crew rocks.




scottie


----------



## eef

Had an AVO thanks to RenoB tonight. I enjoyed it almost as much as I would have if it wasn't colder than a wiccan mammary outside.
-eef


----------



## RenoB

eef said:


> Had an AVO thanks to RenoB tonight. I enjoyed it almost as much as I would have if it wasn't colder than a wiccan mammary outside.
> -eef


Yeah, those are good - glad you enjoyed it (I think, wiccan mammary???)!


----------



## eef

wiccan mammary=witch's tit


----------



## Puffy69

Had a '03 RyJ Ex4 from Buckeye chris..i want a box now..hey todd these are good...


----------



## hollywood

Smoked a great Don Pepin Garcia thanks to Montecristo#2 - Aaron. Was a real treat. I am very impressed with each new Pepin smoke I've tried. Thanks yo!


----------



## volfan

Had an Old Henry Torp yesterday from Montecristo#2 (thanks Aaron) and a VSG Corona Gorda from Harry Culo (thanks Al).


----------



## txdyna65

fireman43 said:


> txdyna65....Was a great Gran Habano Corojo #5. Very tasty after coming home from work. Thanks Kenny!





fireman43 said:


> Who else....Kenny aka txdyna65. It was one of my favs, a Hoyo Excalibur. I sat with a hot cup of coffee and my smoke and watched the squirrels play in the front yard. Thanks Kenny!


I guess I need to bomb you again  glad you enjoyed them


----------



## replicant_argent

Borndead.
Plasencia reserva organica. Great morning smoke with my coffee.
Thanks, man.


----------



## zonedar

DIPLOMATICOS No.4 thanks to Bigwaved. Thanks Dave, it was great!!

-Steve


----------



## Bigwaved

zonedar said:


> DIPLOMATICOS No.4 thanks to Bigwaved. Thanks Dave, it was great!!
> 
> -Steve


You are welcome. Are you up for a herf after the holidays?


----------



## Puffy69

'01 punch ninfa from zemekeone..thanks bro was very good..


----------



## zemekone

Rock Star said:


> '01 punch ninfa from zemekeone..thanks bro was very good..


still trying to track down another cab...


----------



## zonedar

Bigwaved said:


> You are welcome. Are you up for a herf after the holidays?


If I'm in town, I'm up for it. Will be out the week of Jan 24. Other than that no plans to be gone right now.

Let me know and I'll do my best to show.

-Steve


----------



## mastershogun

Had a punch thanks to dudegroovin


----------



## partagaspete

I had a wonderful Trini Reyes courtesy of Lumpold in that I.E.D the Crazy Brits sent me. Man was that thin delicious. I have not had much time lately to ejoy a fine smoke but today I set asicde an hour and decided upon this firecracker. Dark brown, smooth, and oily. One fine smoke that really gives my favorite small cigar (party short) a run for its money. Thanks again Lumpy it was awesome.

T


----------



## hollywood

Had an outstanding '00 ERDM Grande de Espana today thanks to the uber-generous Da Klugs!! This was my first; and most certainly will not turn out to be my last!! Very good from start to finish.

Thanks again for the Wish smoke Dave!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Jcarlton. He sent me a Punch Rare Carojo that I had tonight after giving it some humi time. Tastey little cigar (well, it was like 6.5 inches long, so not little). It was my first one also! Wouldn't be a go to for me, but I enjoyed it non the less. I'd get one again and it'd be easy to recommend to friends. I haven't had really many punches in my lifetime, I heard they were supposed to be a stronger line, but this one didn't buzz me at all.


----------



## icehog3

joed....Joe sent me a couple '01 Sir Winnies in the MAW Pif some time ago...smoked one with a little Stoli and the HSS's company at the Fox and Hounds tonight. This cigar has quickly become one of my favorites, and this was the best one yet. Perfect draw, lots of smoke, and flavors to die for. Thanks Joe so much for the opportunity to try one with this much age on it!


----------



## txmatt

Hollywood Dave.. I smoked it yesterday afternoon. It was good enough it deserves a revew: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=650023#post650023.

Thanks again Dave!
-Matt-


----------



## Landers

Had a PSD4 from Da Klugs tonight. Great smoke! One of the best I've had in a while.


----------



## homeless_texan

I smoked the IT Super Fuerte Maduro sent to me by Scimmia while waching the History Channel special on tobacco he sent along with it, Thanks Doug.


----------



## dahigman

Simplified, Sam. He sent me a Cohiba Lancero from '01 several months ago. I had been saving it for a special occasion. Tonight it is still 60 degrees (about 25 above average!) and I figured it was a sign.
I have had a few Cohibas and not cared for them, and this stick has changed that! I have throughly enjoyed this stick from beginning to end. It made my might Bro.
Thanks again Sam!


----------



## Sancho

Scimmia, smoked my first 5 Vegas Series A tonight from the history channel bomb he sent me a little while back. Great smoke, haven't seen them much around my parts but I'll keep my eyes open for them now! Thanks!


----------



## fireman43

Scottie/Volfan...Was a Hemingway Signature Maduro he sent me as part of our NST. It was a wonderful cigar to finish out a weekend. Very tasty! Thanks Scottie!


----------



## floydp

Doyle(cquon) for a Party Mille Fleurs on the friday night herf, thanks brother. Gonna git me a box of these fellers. And bubbaNj for an Anejo 55 that always pleases, thanks Rolf..


----------



## 12stones

Ron1YY gave me a The Griffins robusto that I thoroughly enjoyed yesterday. Mild but extremely tasty. Thanks Ron.


----------



## Terrasco

I smoked the Hemingway Short Story that "sgresso" sent me in the BOTL Secret Santa. Sat on the porch with my wife, looked at the neighbor's Christmas lights, and enjoyed a nice evening and a fine smoke.


----------



## volfan

Had a trini reyes (my first) yesterday thanks to Hoosier. Awesome Smoke Brian. Thanks,


scottie


----------



## fireman43

Two cigars....A CAO Gold from Kenny/txdyna65, and a Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro from Scottie/volfan. Thanks to both you guys! Both were very good!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...Da Klugs...a *Cuaba Salmones*...only the third Cuban I ever smoked!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## txdyna65

Smoking a PSD4 gifted to me by Scottie.....awesome smoke brother....very happy you sent 4 more with it


----------



## dayplanner

My SS's second run, an '05 Parti Short - scrumpdilliecious!


----------



## JPH

...Toddzilla. The RACC was a fine smoke brother....I also enjoyed puffin off the Siglo 2.......Damn good.


----------



## Secret Santa

cquon said:


> My SS's second run, an '05 Parti Short - scrumpdilliecious!


Now that is what Santa like to hear! Enjoy your loot.


----------



## yourchoice

RGD - Had a Trini Reyes received as part of the NST. Man that was a fine smoke! I've now had both this and the Party Short, and even though the Short gets the pub, I think I liked this little bugger even better! Thanks Ron, I really enjoyed it!


----------



## palm55

THANKS to ALL of YOU from both Henry and I!!!!

We took a couple of "way-old" Victor's out of the cabinet tonight.

We talked about "stuff."

A lot of the "stuff" was about how much Henry enjoyed putting out the "2006 Special Editions."

Some more of the "stuff" was more about what he has planned for the tool sets next year.

A small bit of the "stuff" was about his late wife, and his memories.

That's the "stuff" that counts... PERIOD!


----------



## icehog3

joed!!

A wonderful '98 Party Charlotte, full of that Partagas flavor, and 8 years worth of complexity! A great smoke while I perused the Jungle...Thanks Joe!!


----------



## billybarue

Bigwaved :dr 

'05 Boli PC from the NST trade. Fantastic, and love the size for a shorter length of smoking time (but not too short). 

I've been resisting the darkness despite a good deal of generosity from the Jungle. In truth haven't smoked too many. Been here over 8 months and this one pushed me over. Thanks for the advice Jeff - took the plunge and some of the darkside lovelies should be here in a few weeks. But that's it no more - I'll stop when they get here!!

Thanks Dave and Merry Christmas,

BillyBarue


----------



## Bigwaved

billybarue said:


> Bigwaved :dr
> 
> '05 Boli PC from the NST trade. Fantastic, and love the size for a shorter length of smoking time (but not too short).
> 
> I've been resisting the darkness despite a good deal of generosity from the Jungle. In truth haven't smoked too many. Been here over 8 months and this one pushed me over. Thanks for the advice Jeff - took the plunge and some of the darkside lovelies should be here in a few weeks. But that's it no more - I'll stop when they get here!!
> 
> Thanks Dave and Merry Christmas,
> 
> BillyBarue


You are welcome. I take no blame on your stepping off the edge...


----------



## hollywood

Smoked a Tatuaje P1 early today thanks to a great trade with Aaron. These are darn good for being a "lower end" Tat! Those Pepin smokes are living up to the hype!!

Also smoked a Fonseca Delcias from '04 courtesy of, well .... me! Nubbed this one, too. Like a big KDT!

Last stogie of the day was a '04 Monte 3 that Kyle hooked me up with as my SS!! Why oh why don't I have more Montes in my stock!?!?! :dr 


Thanks again fellas for the wonderful smokes!


----------



## txdyna65

Smoked a Trini Reyes (My First) thanks to Ron (RGD) Thanks a bunch, awesome smoke


----------



## replicant_argent

Gurkha Legend Duke courtesy of BooBoo.

Damn fine fat as hell little beli, I think you might describe it.
Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## txdyna65

98 Juan Lopez Seleccion #1 aquired in the NST with Klugs....wonderful smoke....thanks alot


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Hollywood... A Partagas Lustania from 02. Damn that had to be one of the finest cigars I have ever smoked. Thank You Very Much!!!!


----------



## yourchoice

A Partagas Lustania courtesy of germantown rob. Thanx Rob, damn fine (and damn long!) cigar.


----------



## RenoB

Tristan for the Trini Reyes on the ride into work this morning.

and

The Professor for a RyJ PC for the ride home in about 20 minutes.

Thanks guys for some needed relaxation after the holiday!


----------



## TheDirector

*Old Sailor*

AF Hemingway Classic. My first, and I enjoyed it! Thanks.


----------



## BP22

A 2005 JLP Cazadore from *cquon*. Thanks Doyle. I haven't smoked one in a while. I forgot how good they are. Straight forward tobacco flavor that doesn't take a whole lot of attention to enjoy.


----------



## 68TriShield

A Tatuaje Reserva from Volfan,thanks Scottie! What a yummy cigar...


----------



## floydp

Dave(OldSailor) for a Padron Palma I think. Man I'll never get tired of Padron's.Thanks brother. Oh yeah used the stogie repair on two cigars today and it works like a charm, had a Tampa Sweetheart and Padron Delicia's in need of repair. Thanks for the repair juice too Dave.


----------



## Bobb

I'm smoking the Monecristo Double Corona I got from my Secret Santa. This is my first one...nice smoke!

Thanks again Santa!!!


----------



## TheDirector

OLD SAILOR (thanks again Dave) AF Maduro (Cuban Sun Grown?)Bellicoso. Dee-licious!:dr


----------



## jxpfeer

thanks to emelbee for the Casa Torano I just had. what a great stick that was. Here's a link to the review I posted. Thanks again man!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=54252


----------



## Twill413

BiggaPetey and CigarGal. 

Petey- RASS :dr 

Cigargal- PSD4 that I was given in the NST a long time ago.

Thanks to everyone that made this day possible


----------



## tech-ninja

Bigwaved

PSD4 

Thanks, it was great!


----------



## hollywood

Big Jon - j6ppc - '02 LGC Md'Or #2. What a great cigar! Thanks for sharing these brother!


----------



## 68TriShield

JPH, a RyJ #2 tubo. Yummy Brother thanks...


----------



## fireman43

Dave / TriShield...Was a Padron, and very tasty..Thanks Dave!


----------



## stig

I had a custom rolled torpedo from DetroitPA357, a Hemingway robusto from 03 that had a band that fell off so thank you to whoever sent that one to me. Also had a ISOM SLR from 1991 thanks to OpusExe that was an absolute killer smoke, puff, puffed passed the last 3rd with a couple of friends that I was smoking with who never had the forbidden fruit. Thanks Mark, that was on par with the Vr Jubilaums that I smoked with PaulMac.


----------



## DragonMan

First I would like to wish everyone a Happy New Year!!!!!!! Now I would like to thank my buddy who got me hooked on cigars, he just gave me a Diplomaticos No.2 made in 2001.:dr Thank you Richard!!


----------



## 12stones

An RyJ Cazadore gifted by Ron (Ron1YY). It brought me into the new year. Thanks Ron!! It was fabulous.


----------



## 68TriShield

Icehog3,thanks Tom for the 98 Party 898 nv.It's yummy Bro...


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> Icehog3,thanks Tom for the 98 Party 898 nv.It's yummy Bro...


I'm glad you enjoyed it Dave, it's one of my all-time faves. Hope we can smoke one in person in '07!


----------



## dayplanner

Had a Dunhill monte 4 (79 I think) that Mike aka raisin gave me. Freaking great stick! :dr


----------



## rumballs

93 Partagas Charlotte from allanb3369's too generous MAW/PIF...
Thanks Allan, great smoke, good start to the new year.


----------



## JHawk

mmblz said:


> 93 Partagas Charlotte from allanb3369's too generous MAW/PIF...
> Thanks Allan, great smoke, good start to the new year.


On New Year's Eve, I enjoyed a Monte #3 with a "little age" on it... thanks a lot, Allan!! It was an awesome way to ring in the new year. :dr


----------



## Mister Moo

The Mrs and Mr. Floydp - Anita and Francisco: a slightly aged, dry-boxed before smoking, Party short. I finally "get it". Thanks guys.

It was a perfect match to roasting a pound of Sumatra something-or-other coffee for a fellow BOTL. Be advised, the coffeebeans were accidentally infused with some smoke and a few ash flicks. Hey, it happens. WTH.


----------



## Twill413

Have a few people to thank that made yesterday possible for my first three cigar day.

BiggaPetey- Anejo 46, also my first anejo. Damn good.

TheProfessor- 2001 LGC Tainos. A monster cuban, and was very flavorful.

omowasu- RyJ No. 3. That thing was a little flavor bomb. Wish it was bigger. That was my first cuban tubo, so thank you much. 

Those three and a bowl of baccy made for a good day yesterday. Actually I smoked out of a gifted pipe(thanks Stacey), so thank you to everyone that made it possible.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Boli pc from Tristan. It was great, thanks!! :w


----------



## 68TriShield

Mike aka Made in Dade,a H.Upmann and a Sancho Panza yesterday and today.Thanks Brother for the totally unexpected bomb!


----------



## a2vr6

Had my first Rocky Patel, a Sungrown bombed to me by Scimia (Doug). A wonderful smoke that I really enjoyed.


----------



## Aaron

Finally got around to one of my *NST III sticks from Da Klugs* from last June.

'98 Montecristo Especial (Cab)

I was listening to an hour of Ann Coulter on the radio tonight after W's speech (don't get me started, but Ann was great), and this long leggy (38 x 7 1/2) beaut from Cuba lasted the whole hour and was bliss.

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## replicant_argent

A tasty mexican yesterday thanks to beagleboy. A. Turrent. and a few left from his fantastic bomb out of nowhere to come soon.
Thanks again, Mark.


----------



## donp

Thanks to a pre-Christmas day bomb which I was totally not expecting. I had a St. Luis Rey corona. It was excellent, and tasty. I had never had one of that brand before and he helped to broaden my Habano horizons. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Dzrtrat

Had a great cigar a PD4 thanks to Fumioso, this was my first, I will be acquiring more after the shorts.


----------



## volfan

Had a RyJ Cazadores from Kayak Rat last night from 2005. Absolutely wonderful.

scottie


----------



## Da Klugs

Glad you liked them. The especials have a very unique flavor profile that I like.



Aaron said:


> Finally got around to one of my *NST III sticks from Da Klugs* from last June.
> 
> '98 Montecristo Especial (Cab)
> 
> I was listening to an hour of Ann Coulter on the radio tonight after W's speech (don't get me started, but Ann was great), and this long leggy (38 x 7 1/2) beaut from Cuba lasted the whole hour and was bliss.
> 
> Thanks, Dave!


----------



## brigey

a2vr6 said:


> Had my first Rocky Patel, a Sungrown bombed to me by Scimia (Doug). A wonderful smoke that I really enjoyed.


*Interesting, I had my first Rocy Patel sun grown at Christmas and it was wonderful. I think I need to get my hands on a box of them before to long.*

o


----------



## dayplanner

A 99 Boli Inmensa courtesy of Santa...


----------



## tech-ninja

ky toker

A tatuaje he gave me back in August. Great smoke. Thanks!


----------



## donp

donp said:


> Thanks to a pre-Christmas day bomb which I was totally not expecting. I had a St. Luis Rey corona. It was excellent, and tasty. I had never had one of that brand before and he helped to broaden my Habano horizons.
> Thanks again.


Oops! I neglected to add the name of my benefactor; Spooble....thanks the cigar was great!


----------



## tech-ninja

KASR

Padron from one of his contests. Thanks!


----------



## Bigwaved

the Fluffmeister. I enjoyed a * 1970's Partagas Eminentes *and a *1999 Juan Lopez No. 1* via box pass and trade. Thanks for the tasty treats, Dave.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Eternal Rider! A Serie T. Trahan-Reserva Toro. A lesser known Pepin cigar but typical of his work. A very nice, strong cigar! :ss 

Thanks Harland!


----------



## Rploaded

Had a really nice VSG thank to Mastershogun.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Had a VSG Enchantment thanks to boonedoggle. It was my first full VSG as the other one I got was too cracked to smoke. Great tasting smoke, and I could tell it was strong, but it wasn't overpowering. I wonder if it had any age on it? Anyway, thanks man!

After the VSG, which lasted like an hour! I moved on to another great smoke...

I had a Party Short gifted from Smokin' Machinist. I think I see why everyone likes these. Completely different than the VSG (ok, duh, I didn't have to write that), but it had that twang and was VERY enjoyable.

Thank you Ted, that was my first party short, and I am looking forward to the other one you gave me. I'll probably wait a month or three and see if it tastes any different, not that it needed any age.

Good seegar evening, I am so freaking relaxed right now.


----------



## trogdor

I had my first Party Short today, too! I met up with Jeremy (JPH) for a smoke and he hit me with it - thanks! It was quite tasty!


----------



## bazookajoe

A La Aurora Preferido Sapphire that has been calling to me since I received it from lenguamor - great smoke! First one I've had... I miss it already. Thanks Joe.


----------



## icehog3

Last night from Klugs...actually, 4 of them, all outstanding! Thanks Dave!!


----------



## joed

Icehog3.

A PSD #3 EL - 2006. This stick was great - maybe as good an EL as I have smoked. Very nice - Thanks Tom


----------



## 68TriShield

Monetrey Mike, a AVO Signature.My first and it was nummy! Thanks Brother...


----------



## icehog3

joed said:


> Icehog3.
> 
> A PSD #3 EL - 2006. This stick was great - maybe as good an EL as I have smoked. Very nice - Thanks Tom


I'm glad you liked it Joe....I think they smoke pretty good for a "fresher" cigar. Definitely one of the better ELs I have had too.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Thanks to Skip and whomever donated the Ramon Allones to the noobie holiday contest (the one smaller than the RASS). Having it right now in my hotel room.

Very tasty cigar! If the RASS is this good, may just have to find myself a box of them or these to use my bonus on. 

I hope someone does a split soon!


----------



## volfan

'05 PLPC from Jeff (jgros001). This was a VERY TASTY cigar and has made it on my all time top 5. Awesome smoke that I hope to some time repay.

scottie


----------



## kheffelf

Bolivar Royal Coronas thanks to Scottie, thanks a lot, great cigar.


----------



## whorobj

damn wish i could get some freebies


----------



## pnoon

whorobj said:


> damn wish i could get some freebies


:r :r :r


----------



## zemekone

whorobj said:


> damn wish i could get some freebies





pnoon said:


> :r :r :r


me too...


----------



## icehog3

whorobj said:


> damn wish i could get some freebies


Posts like that are the quickest way......."NOT!" (Borat, 2006).


----------



## Bigwaved

Gerry- '01 Punch Ninfa
Allan-'97 ERDM Tainos
Jeremy-Guantanamera Crystales


----------



## kheffelf

whorobj said:


> damn wish i could get some freebies


I wish I could too, do you think you could send me some?:w


----------



## kansashat

whorobj said:


> damn wish i could get some freebies


*sigh*


----------



## Da Klugs

whorobj said:


> damn wish i could get some freebies


Nuttins free. But with a name like Whoro BJ yoiu already know that. :dr


----------



## Mister Moo

whorobj said:


> damn wish i could get some freebies


Know the feelin' thar, pard. Takes me way back to the Neil Young days when music wuz still on wax cylinders, young feller..... (fade to black. cue music. 3 -- 2 -- 1 --)

(3 seconds - reedy, scratchy sound; pops and clicks)

"There is a town in North Ontario
With dream <cigar> memory to spare
And in my mind I still need a place to go
All my <cigars> were there

Helpless, helpless, helpless
Helpless, helpless, helpless (They can't hear me)
Helpless, helpless, helpless (The chains are locked and tied across the doors)
Helpless, helpless, helpless (They <snork> with me somehow)"

Good luck. And I look forward to your 10th post.


----------



## Andyman

Da Klugs said:


> Nuttins free. But with a name like Whoro BJ yoiu already know that. :dr


:r Now that right there is funny...


----------



## punch

whorobj said:


> damn wish i could get some freebies


If you look like your avitar and act like your handle, you can come over to my place and I will personally ensure that you are never lacking a free cigar again.


----------



## smokin' machinist

I had a great cigar last night, thanks to Ron (RGD), a siglo 4 that was sitting around for a couple of months. Again, thank you Ron.


----------



## joed

Bigwaved

A Montecristo Especial from 1999 - absolutely terrific!


----------



## Bigwaved

joed said:


> Bigwaved
> 
> A Montecristo Especial from 1999 - absolutely terrific!


I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## SD Beerman

punch said:


> If you look like your avitar and act like your handle, you can come over to my place and I will personally ensure that you are never lacking a free cigar again.


:r :r :r


----------



## 12stones

Ron1YY

RyJ Short Churchill

Very young but tasty just the same. I think these have a lot of potential and will be adding more to my collection. Thanks Ron!


----------



## Sancho

Thanks IceHog3! Smoked a CI Legends Purple Label (graycliff) tonight, what greycliff are these supposed to be closet to?


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Warhorse545 (Stacey)

I had a Monte Petite Corona sent to me for a contest win.

It was fantastic! :ss


----------



## icehog3

Sancho said:


> Thanks IceHog3! Smoked a CI Legends Purple Label (graycliff) tonight, what greycliff are these supposed to be closet to?


Glad you liked it Chris.....I don't think it is supposed to mimic their other smokes, just had to be produced within a budget range. I haven't tried one yet, but have smoked the rest of the Graycliff line, so I will fire one up this week and tell you what it is closest to.


----------



## stig

Thanks to my wife I had my first fresh rolled cigar yesterday. We went to a wine tasting at the casino here in CT and one of the vedors was a rep from Adonis cigars. They had a roller with them so we watched for a while and then a picked one of the big fat toro's up that he just rolled and smelled it. It smelled great and my wife asked me if I had ever smoked a fresh rolled cigar before and when I answered "No" she bought it for me and told me to enjoy. I LOVE that woman.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...Punch a Davidoff 100th anniversary robusto!!! Thanks Punch it was a great smoke. I'll get yours out to you this week!!


----------



## CigarGal

Frank/Jeckelman-thanks for the Davidoff Grand Cru-smoked it as the Bears smoked N.O.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...Steelheaderdu....A Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosa.... very tasty. My first from the Havana VI line....Thanks!!


----------



## c-poc

Born Dead... he gave a review of the Nestor Maduro Torpedo. I told him that I have not tried that brand yet, and he sent he a few samples!!! I had one tonight and it was really good! Thx Born Dead, you are a true brother of the leaf! :cb


----------



## xxwaldoxx

A couple weeks ago Andy (Cigar 040) hit me with an awesome MAW-PIF package.

I finally got to smoke one of the cigars (actually smoking it now), a Don Pepin Garcia Black Label (Cuban Classic). So far it is one hell of a cigar. I am getting the impression it is going to be depressing when I have to finally put it out. :ss 

Thanks once again Andy!
-Walt


----------



## JPH

...TODZILLA...a RASS...here the nub...it was kinda dark..but hell...it was a freaking great smoke...really unreal..


----------



## spooble

Lenguamor. Had my first HdM Petit Robusto today at lunch. I really enjoyed it. 

Thanks Joe!


----------



## Bigwaved

jgros. The Partagas Corona was just plain good! Gracias.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

opusxox and whomever donated the monte #5 to the noob holiday contest. Isom twang with the classic monte taste... hard to beat. Followed it up with a cao criollo thanks to cigarbid.


----------



## txdyna65

Volfan....Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles....dayum that was yummy....thanks Scottie


----------



## icehog3

NCRadioMan...having a nice '02 Ramon Allones Belvederes as a post double header smoke right now...Thanks Greg, it is hitting the spot!


----------



## NCRadioMan

Glad to hear that ole buddy! I have one more left and I think it shall die today! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

AllanB3369,a 2003 LGC MdO #3.Wow what a awsome cigar! Thanks Brother...:ss


----------



## BP22

Sig I....thanks Matt (luvsmesumcigars).


----------



## dadof3illinois

My buddy PuffDaddy (Jeff) gifted me a nice ERDM Choix Supreme and it was the sick of choice after work yesterday.

I forget how nice of a cigar these can be!!!

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## burninator

Smoked a CAO Criollo last night that was given to me by Greerzilla. My first CAO, this one was really quite strong, but good.

Thanks, David.


----------



## icehog3

Not a cigar, but a pint of Tito's Handmade Vodka compliments of Stacey for the Super Bowl Bash...if you are out there Stacey, it hit the spot, softened the blow, and was much appreciated!


----------



## replicant_argent

Hydrated. Bob, that padron anni 64 was a hell of a cigar, my first, had it Saturday morning before I got down to business bottling home brews.

Thanks again for that stealth bomb.


----------



## icehog3

Fireman43....had a wonderful Rafael Gonzales Corona Extra after a looong night at work. A great end to a stressful day...thanks Joe!! :ss


----------



## mrbl8k

Erab.. I had a wonderful Padron Longres (sp) Thx goes to Erab!


----------



## dadof3illinois

I was blessed with a 97 Monte Lonsdale from Coppertop a couple months ago. Finally had time to put the flame to it last night and it has to be one of the better Monte's I've ever had.

Thanks Mike, that was a very nice cigar!!! :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

PapaJohn67 had left a Partagas Party Short behind last time we herfed....Was pretty dang good, many thanks PJ67:ss


----------



## icehog3

txdyna65!!

Kenny hit me up with an awesome package last month, and tonight I decided to sample the La Aurora Preferidos Maduro No. 2....what a nice smoke. Five inches long yet it lasted me over 90 minutes, with a Dominican sweetness that made the last hour and a half in the Jungle that much sweeter...Thanks Kenny!


----------



## Sancho

Eternal Rider!
OpusX Petite Corona the best Opus I've had to date, jut perfect draw better than usual burn and excellent flavors. Excellent smoke volume and perfect length for these cold nights we've been having up here, lasted almost exactly 30 minutes. Thanks!! I will find more of these!


----------



## StudentSmoker

cigar_040...

'06 Bolivar Royal Corona

It had that earthiness that just sells you on the Boli's, but this one was so young! It smoked like my '03 Corona Gigantes. I guess I've gotta buy a box. ATLHARP is right, these really are that good. Thanks again Andy!


----------



## gwnga

discdog....Anejo 77. A very fine smoke and my first Anejo. Man what a buzz! Enjoyed the shark for a little over 2 hours.

Thanks Bob, you're a true BOTL!


----------



## spooble

AllanB3369.

Last night I enjoyed an '01 Cohiba Esplendido that Allan sent me in the MAW/PIF thread. I wanted something special because my wife (who is 6 weeks pregnant) had an ultrasound yesterday and the little mug has a heartbeat! Thanks so much Allan. I smoked it while playing poker with some friends, and it was heavenly! A perfect evening.


----------



## tech-ninja

Stig's box pass

Ash Maduro I picked up back in June. It was great!


----------



## cre8v1

tech-ninja... I was gifted a San Cristobal El Principe 2001 by Stewart last weekend and I had it on Wednesday. Fantastic smoke!! :ss


----------



## donp

spooble said:


> AllanB3369.
> 
> Last night I enjoyed an '01 Cohiba Esplendido that Allan sent me in the MAW/PIF thread. I wanted something special because my wife (who is 6 weeks pregnant) had an ultrasound yesterday and the little mug has a heartbeat! Thanks so much Allan. I smoked it while playing poker with some friends, and it was heavenly! A perfect evening.


Congrats to you both Spooble! I wish you well :ss ...pssst! "it'll change yer life" :ss


----------



## spooble

donp said:


> Congrats to you both Spooble! I wish you well :ss ...pssst! "it'll change yer life" :ss


The baby or the Esplendido??? I agree either way 

Actually, we have a 2 year old daughter already. But from what I hear, number 2 isn't much easier than the first. We're very excited, though. Thanks Don.


----------



## CigarGal

Jeckleman-a Fuentes Don Carlos-a robusto-my fav size. This one held its ash half way through. Nice grey/white ash. This was a tasty smoke.


----------



## icehog3

Tristan, RenoB and DonWeb....tasty treats yesterday were a Sancho Panza Belicosas, a Punch Punch, and a 15 year old Monte Joyita...thanks for 3 outstanding Wisconsin smokes!


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Tristan, RenoB and DonWeb....tasty treats yesterday were a Sancho Panza Belicosas, a Punch Punch, and a 15 year old Monte Joyita...thanks for 3 outstanding Wisconsin smokes!


Ours was more of a "trade" though, my PP for your PP. Still very tasty, thanks!

A nod to Twill for the Fonseca I smoked before dinner, thanks bro!

Started the herf off with an '02 Hoyo des Dieux from Corona Gigante, mmmm. Thanks Nicholas!


----------



## Twill413

Two from RGD's sampler from a while back:

Partagas Lusitania
RyJ Coronitas En Cedro

DonWeb:

'92 Monte Joyita. Apparently he gives these things out like chewing gum...


----------



## TheDirector

Corona Gigante. RASS from a PIF


----------



## joed

Hollywood!

I smoked a 1997 Partagas Churchill that was outstanding!! Many thanks Sir!


----------



## cre8v1

I was gifted a Partagas Short by Spooble and I had it last night. What a fantastic smoke! These are definitely on my to buy list. Thanks, Chad! :ss


----------



## tech-ninja

cre8v1 said:


> tech-ninja... I was gifted a San Cristobal El Principe 2001 by Stewart last weekend and I had it on Wednesday. Fantastic smoke!! :ss


Glad you liked it!

Yesterday I smoked the LFD perfecto you sent me. Great little smoke. Thanks!


----------



## emelbee

I had a Padilla Miami 8&11 Corona last night that Jechelman sent me. It was great! Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## CigarGal

Tristan!! I smoked the Bucaneros Full Sail that you gifted me at Christmas time. What a nice smoke! Bucaneros is one line that has not failed me. I've had 4 of their line now and all are very tasty...thanks, bro.


----------



## icehog3

Reading CS and puffing on a '91 San Luis Rey Corona...courtesy of Da Klugs...thanks Dave, it is treating me very very nicely!! :dr


----------



## stig

tech-ninja said:


> Stig's box pass
> 
> Ash Maduro I picked up back in June. It was great!


Glad you enjoyed it, that's one of my favorites. It's still a sleeper cigar but that just leaves more for me and Malik23. Right Pete?


----------



## replicant_argent

Had a great cigar Sunday night courtesy of Boo Boo. Gurkha legend anni perfecto.
I had some wrapper issues due to some temperature fluctuations in my office I think, but it was a damn fine smoke.


----------



## Tristan

CigarGal said:


> Tristan!! I smoked the Bucaneros Full Sail that you gifted me at Christmas time. What a nice smoke! Bucaneros is one line that has not failed me. I've had 4 of their line now and all are very tasty...thanks, bro.


No problem! I'm glad you enjoyed the full sail! I've got one more that was gifted by the president of Bucanero sitting in my humi. Looking forward to smoking it a little bit more now!


----------



## jxpfeer

thanks to papajohn67 for gifting me the Arturo Fuente hemmingway short story. what a great little stick this was!


----------



## Big D

I'm with C-poc, I had a great cigar Sunday afternoon thanks to borndead1 also. Nestor Reserve Maduro, if it wasn't for him I would have never tried it.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## JPH

... SaltyMcGee 

a Don Pepin Cuban classic

Wow ...I haven't been this impressed with a n/c since a Padron anniversary a few months back. Jared got this stick at the Pepin factory and gifted it to me at the Columbus herf...Thanks man I really enjoyed it!

Thanking you doubles as my 3000th post....what a time I've had here...very fun, and has totally enriched my life in ways I could not imagine.

I am now Elder Jungle Leader..hear me roar.


----------



## Bigwaved

_
Allan. The '01 Cohiba Lancero, '01 Cohiba Especiales-Reserva and
'04 Punch Black Prince were fine examples of cigars. Maybe that is an understatement, especially regarding the Lance. 
_


----------



## Studebaker

AF Hemingway Short Story from papajohn67

This very nicely answered my question about quick sticks for when it's cold outside and I want to get back indoors. I just came in from the garage after smoking this one, it was a 37-minute stick for me. Back indoors before I froze completely (it's 31 degees with a 17 wind chill tonight in NC)! An intoxicating aroma, beautiful grey/white ash, and fantastic flavor. I'll definitely add this to my go-to list.

Papajohn is a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## dahigman

SeanGar gave me a Boli No 3 in tubo in a trade a while back. I was looking for something quick for in the hot tub (18 F with a 4 F windchill now!). It fit the bill perfectly! I was really surprised how many times the stick changed. NUBBED
Thanks again, and miss you around here...

Jeff


----------



## Habanolover

Party Short given to me by Chad (Spooble) a couple of weeks ago at the MB Herf. Decided to smoke it last night curled up with the lil lady. what a wonderful smoke and a wonderful Valentine's Day. Thank you Chad.


----------



## volfan

I had a 300 mile drive each way today and had a one-man herf one each leg of my trip.

'05 PLPC thanks to jgros001 (thanks Jeff)
'99 SLR Regios thanks to txdyna65 (thanks Kenny)

and on the way home

'05 Partagas Short thanks to NCRadioman (thanks Greg)
'99 Partagas Lusitania thanks to Kayak_Rat (thanks Zack)

This was a great cigar day for me thanks to the generosity of the brothers on this board.


scottie


----------



## Tristan

I'm smoking the second RP OWR Maduro that I've ever had right now thanks to Bobb; you kick ass! This is a good cigar, rich and smooth. I would say this is a cross between a vintage 92 and an edge.

Come to think of it the first RP OWR Maduro I ever smoked was from DonWeb; another fine gorilla in this jungle of ours!

I've been anticipating this cigar since it was gifted. Just looking at it every time I open my humi and thinking, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm that looks edible.


----------



## 12stones

'01 SCdH El Principe thanks to Nicholas (Corona Gigante). It hit the spot tonight.


----------



## Sancho

Icehog3!

Smoked the PAM '64 PC from his 20yr contest winnings, it was my first '64 Anni and wow was it excellent! Just rich creamy smoke, darn near perfect draw and impressive burn. This stick lasted me a good hour plus and I took it past the nub, this entire thing turned into pure ash, I wish the lighting had been better as my camera phone couldn't do it justice. Thanks Tom!


----------



## BigGreg

...lenguamor

Thank you for your generosity. Tonight I had the opportunity to smoke a Olivia Master Blend Robusto he sent me in a sampler. The cigar was delicious, I was totally blown away. The burn was just about perfect the whole way through and the draw was unbeleivably easy. I was even able to taste a few flavors while smoking the cigar which amazed me having a new pallet and all. Thank you so much lenguamor you definitly showed me the way with this one. lenguamor
is a great BOTL.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

JPH said:


> ... SaltyMcGee
> 
> a Don Pepin Cuban classic
> 
> Wow ...I haven't been this impressed with a n/c since a Padron anniversary a few months back. Jared got this stick at the Pepin factory and gifted it to me at the Columbus herf...Thanks man I really enjoyed it!
> 
> Thanking you doubles as my 3000th post....what a time I've had here...very fun, and has totally enriched my life in ways I could not imagine.
> 
> I am now Elder Jungle Leader..hear me roar.


Glad you liked it so much Jeremy.....congrats on 3000 posts!!


----------



## icehog3

Sancho said:


> Icehog3!
> 
> Smoked the PAM '64 PC from his 20yr contest winnings, it was my first '64 Anni and wow was it excellent! Just rich creamy smoke, darn near perfect draw and impressive burn. This stick lasted me a good hour plus and I took it past the nub, this entire thing turned into pure ash, I wish the lighting had been better as my camera phone couldn't do it justice. Thanks Tom!


Glad you enjoyed it Chris, sounds like it was very good to you!


----------



## Gordie

jgros001

Actually, it was Thursday, but I'll post today. Jeff sent me a couple of Boli CE's in his end of a recent MAW/PIF. I went to my favorite local Cigar Bar after a class I take on Thursdays. Since it would be late when I got there, I took one of the CE's. I sparked that puppy up, and was rewarded with a wonderful full-bodied smoke. Very rich flavor, and it last just the right length of time.

Thanks, Jeff, those Boli CE's are fantastic, fulavorful cigars, and the one I had Thursday was spot on.


----------



## Studebaker

Studebaker said:


> AF Hemingway Short Story from papajohn67
> 
> This very nicely answered my question about quick sticks for when it's cold outside and I want to get back indoors. I just came in from the garage after smoking this one, it was a 37-minute stick for me. Back indoors before I froze completely (it's 31 degees with a 17 wind chill tonight in NC)! An intoxicating aroma, beautiful grey/white ash, and fantastic flavor. I'll definitely add this to my go-to list.
> 
> Papajohn is a gentleman and a scholar.


Below is a pic of all 5 sticks I received from Papajohn67. He was kind enough to save a bonus slot for me in his contest last week pretty much because he is a generous gorilla. He owed me nothing, but had mentioned the contest to me a few days earlier.

The Short Story never saw the light of a second day. Others L-R are Torano 1916 Cameroon, Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Corona, Gurkha Grand Envoy Toro, and Padilla Habano Robusto. They're resting in my tupperdor.

Hope to post reviews as I work my way through them. And to PIF.


----------



## spooble

Last night at the Atlanta Herf I smoked my first RASS, graciously sent to me by King James after hearing that I'd never tried one. About two inches into it, I knew it was going to be a good night! Thanks Jim, it was delicious.

Then, ChuckW (heck of a guy... just created his account today) gifted me an '01 Punch Super Selection #2. It totally blew my socks off! Smooth, flavorful, and quite complex. My noob pallet was doing it's best to keep up.  Thanks again, Chuck.


----------



## bazookajoe

Had a Gurkha Grand Reserve today that Stig gave me as part of my photochop contest prize. Pretty tasty stick, infused with cognac I think - thanks!:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane

- Kenny Txdyna65

Pepin Havana Soul

Incredible cigar. Smooth from start to finish with a wonderful taste and aroma. Unlike the other Pepins I've had it did not start out with the usual peppery blast. Medium in strength but full on flavor. Heres hoping Cigar King puts these on special soon. If not I'll be eating Ramen noodles for a few weeks They are that good.

Thanks Kenny!!


----------



## drevim

Cohiba Siglo II Tubo - gifted from Puffdaddy, as part of a great Birthday package.

Thanks Jeff!!  Great cigar.


----------



## RenoB

. . . Tristan

A Boli Royal Corona from '98 that was spot on  Thanks bro!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Bazookajoe:  A small Davidoff cigarillo sized cigar.

Smokin_Machinist: Party Short

n3uka: Anejo 46

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....LasciviousXXX....a RASS from '01!! Thanks again!!


----------



## dillon157

I had a great Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto that was a gift from Kenny (txdyna). Thanks Kenny, those will definitely be a box purchase in the future!


----------



## Tristan

RenoB said:


> . . . Tristan
> 
> A Boli Royal Corona from '98 that was spot on  Thanks bro!


I was coming in here to talk about the Mag 46 you gave me, which is just INCREDIBLE. So creamy and rich, awesome twang. Man this thing is so ON right now! Did I mention this thing tastes like cream? Thanks Rob, this truly is a great cigar!


----------



## bazookajoe

Boli PC gifted to me by cquon - thanks Doyle:ss


----------



## gwnga

tech-ninja gifted me a Famous 3000 at the Atlanta Herf. Smoked it yesterday after lunch. Thanks for a good 'gar.


----------



## scoutmaster022

I had sevral great smokes thanks to Jechelman's tag team contest :cb 
Thanks again


----------



## dadof3illinois

Once again my friend Coppertop has gifted me a steller cigar. A couple months ago Mike sent me a few lonsdales, included was this RA 898 from 02. All I can say is RASS flavors on roids....:r 

Thanks again Mike!!!!!


----------



## Mister Moo

Leafhog - master of the slash and burn!!

Puffed down a montrously killer, somewhat vintage-ie PSD. So very, very nice, indeed. Thank you again brother. I hope the aroma is stuck in the car upholstery.


----------



## icehog3

Hollywood.....Dave gifted me an empty Rascc box a bit ago, only it wasn't empty!! Smoked one of those tasty Rascc that Dave sent with the box while surfin' CS, and man was it tasty!! Thank you Dave...I won't see you Saturday! :ss


----------



## txdyna65

2 actually

03 Boli PC compliments of our resident hog, Tom 
05 HDM Petite Robusto from Ron (RGD)

2 excellent smokes, thanks a bunch to both of ya


----------



## icehog3

txdyna65 said:


> 2 actually
> 
> 03 Boli PC compliments of our resident hog, Tom
> 05 HDM Petite Robusto from Ron (RGD)
> 
> 2 excellent smokes, thanks a bunch to both of ya


Glad you enjoyed the Boli, Kenny....I know Bolis love David Hasselhoff!


----------



## joed

Hollywood 

A Cohiba DC limited edition - 2003

A great smoke.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....txdyna65 a Juan Lopez Seleccion 1 from '00

....LascivousXXX a HDM Epicure from '05

....Opusxox a Romeo & Julietta Churchill from '98 :dr 

Thanks guys. All 3 were great!!


----------



## fireman43

txdyna65...It was a big ole 6x58 5 Vegas Apocolypse. I smoked this beauty this evening while reading a good Dean Koontz book. Thanks Kenny!!


----------



## ttours

This evening I had a Ramon Allones from Okierock and earlier today did a Trilogy tri press. Just another day at the office.

TT:cb


----------



## Mister Moo

WTH? I don't really know who to thank for sure, but I think it might be RJT or RolinRandy or WIJ or Motownflip (ACC herf handout) for a snappy little PL with some sparkle on the wrapper. Very tasty coming back from Harkers last week. Gracias.


----------



## RJT

Mister MaDuroo said:


> WTH? I don't really know who to thank for sure, but I think it might be RJT or RolinRandy or WIJ or Motownflip (ACC herf handout) for a snappy little Por Larranaga with some sparkle on the wrapper. Very tasty coming back from Harkers last week. Gracias.


Not sure who you got it from but glad you enjoyed it. :ss


----------



## daveteal

Just had a Bahia from Siville kid. It was sent from a contest I had won and was dated 1996 vintage epicure selection 260,000 total produced.
Thanks it was very very enjoyable.Now theres only 259,000 out there at most.:ss


----------



## icehog3

I had some wonderful cigars yesterday from Sean9689, dadof3illinois, drevim, Puff Daddy, Da Klugs, hollywood, 68TriShield, ky toker, donjefe, allan3369, Rock Star, ToddZilla and steelheaderdu! Yup, you guessed it, my palate is fried...but my spirits are soaring...thanks guys!!


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> I had some wonderful cigars yesterday from Sean9689, dadof3illinois, drevim, Puff Daddy, Da Klugs, hollywood, 68TriShield, ky toker, donjefe, allan3369, Rock Star, ToddZilla and steelheaderdu! Yup, you guessed it, my palate is fried...but my spirits are soaring...thanks guys!!


Thanks for my first Sir Winnie Tom! To Ian,Dave,The Dave,Jerry,John,Ken,Ted,Tristan,Sean,Greg,Jeff and Allan. Thanks so much you guys and everyone! The cigars were all surreal but spending time with my CS family was better then i could have ever imagined...


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Thanks to MOON and Icehog3.

I had a RP Olde World Reserve thanks to MOON that was very good. I've never had one before. It was definitely a treat.

Then I smoked a '98 Partagas 898 NV courtesy of Tom. It was very tasty. It had a fairly tight draw, but the taste and aroma were awsome!

Thanks guys for the great smokes.


----------



## fireman43

...txdyna65. I enjoyed a La Aurora 1492 Robusto when I got home from work this evening. Very nice smoke! Thanks Kenny!!


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> Thanks to MOON and Icehog3.
> 
> I had a RP Olde World Reserve thanks to MOON that was very good. I've never had one before. It was definitely a treat.
> 
> Then I smoked a '98 Partagas 898 NV courtesy of Tom. It was very tasty. It had a fairly tight draw, but the taste and aroma were awsome!
> 
> Thanks guys for the great smokes.


Hi Ray,

I've had really great luck with the '98NVs, I am sorry you got a tight one! I will try to make it up to you in the future though!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> I've had really great luck with the '98NVs, I am sorry you got a tight one! I will try to make it up to you in the future though!


You don't have to make it up to me Tom. Even with the tight draw, I really enjoyed it. Good 'gar. Thanks man.


----------



## Little Giant

I had an Oliva Serie G robusto, awsome cigar.:ss


----------



## icehog3

Little Giant said:


> I had an Oliva Serie G robusto, awsome cigar.:ss


Thanks to.....?


----------



## CigarGal

Icehog! Nice little RP 1990 that he sent to me last Sept. Can't beat an RP-Thanks Tom


----------



## icehog3

CigarGal said:


> Icehog! Nice little RP 1990 that he sent to me last Sept. Can't beat an RP-Thanks Tom


Glad you enjoyed it Marianne!! If you're smiling, I'm smiling!


----------



## spooble

Donnie (madurolover) tried his best to get me to smoke a LFD DL Chisel at the Myrtle Beach Herf, but I kept refusing so he just mailed it to me 
I actually had it Thursday night while playing darts with Tech-ninja and some friends. It was actually a very good smoke! I had a nice buzz, but didn't get sick. I'm stuck in Kentucky for the week. Expect another post with pictures (as promised) when I get back. 

Chad


----------



## volfan

I had an '05 Boli CE thanks to jgros001 (Jeff). Thanks bro, creamy and spicy and a must have for my humi.

scottie


----------



## iceman95

...papajohn67 A Torano 1916 torpedo from the "Newbie tag team giveaway". Over 1 1/2 hours of glorious creamy smoke!

Thanks again, John!


Andy


----------



## fireman43

Diesel Kinevel...Was a 5 Vegas Panatela?...Very nice smoke paired with a hot cuppa coffee this evening. Thanks Zach!!


----------



## stig

bazookajoe said:


> Had a Gurkha Grand Reserve today that Stig gave me as part of my photochop contest prize. Pretty tasty stick, infused with cognac I think - thanks!:ss


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## JHawk

Today, I enjoyed a Don Carlos Double Robusto thanks to Dave (68TriShield).


----------



## txdyna65

Volfan, 01 H Upmann Lonsdale.....thanks a bunch Scottie, was a damn fine smoke


----------



## 68TriShield

JHawk said:


> Today, I enjoyed a Don Carlos Double Robusto thanks to Dave (68TriShield).


Glad you enjoyed it my friend...:ss


----------



## JHawk

68TriShield said:


> Glad you enjoyed it my friend...:ss


Well, thanks for sending it my way! I will have to pick up some more. :cb


----------



## TheDirector

a Sancho Panza Double Maduro thanks to Ca21455


----------



## icehog3

a '98 Punch SS #11 thanks to rdcross! Great smoke, thank you Alex!


----------



## ky toker

I had a great cigar thanks to *68TriShield *(Dave). A VSG belisco #1, said to have a year of age on it. Man this was tasty. There was a taste I just couldn't put words to and Dave hinted that it might be black cherry. I think he was right. Very nice smoke. [non-herf '07]

I had a great cigar thanks to *opusxox*, Skip. A '97 Monte Especial #2. This smoked beautifully and was a tasty treat. He said there was atleast a couple of years on it.  A very generous gift.

I had a great cigar thanks to *rock star*, Freddy. At Friday's lunch of the pre-non-herf I smoked my 1st Por Larranaga and while it was young it was a good cigar. Freddy gifted me a regional release Por Larranaga, which was yound, the flavors on this cigar were poppin'. Very smooth with that of so Cuban taste.

to be continued....


----------



## 68TriShield

ky toker said:


> I had a great cigar thanks to *68TriShield *(Dave). A VSG belisco #1, said to have a year of age on it. Man this was tasty. There was a taste I just couldn't put words to and Dave hinted that it might be black cherry. I think he was right. Very nice smoke. [non-herf '07]
> 
> I had a great cigar thanks to *opusxox*, Skip. A '97 Monte Especial #2. This smoked beautifully and was a tasty treat. He said there was atleast a couple of years on it.  A very generous gift.
> 
> I had a great cigar thanks to *rock star*, Freddy. At Friday's lunch of the pre-non-herf I smoked my 1st Por Larranaga and while it was young it was a good cigar. Freddy gifted me a regional release Por Larranaga, which was yound, the flavors on this cigar were poppin'. Very smooth with that of so Cuban taste.
> 
> to be continued....


I'm glad you enjoyed it Ken...


----------



## burninator

justinphilly....thanks for the Sig I, my man. It was my first Cohiba. I truly hoped I wouldn't like it (I can't afford these), but it was fantastic.

I guess the quest begins.


----------



## Funnymantrip

Carni hooked me up with a wonderful party short for lunch today. Carninval workers might call him stupid, but he is a good guy anyway.


----------



## fireman43

icehog3...I had a very tasty '04 Punch Punch last night out on the back deck with an ice cold Heineken. Thanks Tom!!


----------



## icehog3

fireman43 said:


> icehog3...I had a very tasty '04 Punch Punch last night out on the back deck with an ice cold Heineken. Thanks Tom!!


Glad you enjoyed it Joe, and with a nice brew to boot!


----------



## 68TriShield

xxwaldoxx,A Oliva serie g. This little box press torp was a joy :ss Thanks Walt!


----------



## 12stones

A Padron Anni 64 El Principe thanks to Carlos. It was a creamy, spicy gem. Thanks Carlos.


----------



## 68TriShield

T-Zilla,a dusty old ERDM he gifted me at the non-herf i'm having with my coffee thanks to a tip from The Dave Thanks you two!


----------



## NCRadioMan

CBF, an '01 SCDH. Fantastic smoke, thanks Brent! :ss


----------



## fireman43

68Trishield...A HDM Excalibur VII I believe. A favorite line and very tasty indeed. Thanks Dave!!

txdyna65...Enjoyed a Battleground Chamberlain, which I had never heard of, but it was quite enjoyable. Also had a Montecristo Afrique Jambo, which was a 1st time stick for me, and also very tasty. Thanks Kenny!!


----------



## zemekone

gorob23, 01 cohiba lancero
cigarflip, 98 sancho panza non plus
thschrminm, 02 vegas robania classico

thanks fellas always a pleasure smoking with you guys...


----------



## rumballs

PLPC thanks to Vic - yum


----------



## motownflip

I had a pepin classic cuban thanks to Root. Great cigar! Thanks Root.


----------



## icehog3

Allan3369!........an '02 Bolivar Royal Corona from Allan. An '02 Boli RC was the first Cuban I ever smoked...and right now I am remembering exactly why I fell in love with the Leaf, all over again...Thanks Allan!


----------



## fireman43

...Diesel Kinevel and Stog-A-Boy. I enjoyed a Party Short this afternoon out messing with the pooches. :dr Thanks Zach and Evan!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan

Eternal Rider! A petite Tat, yummm! Thanks Harland!!


----------



## Bigwaved

Bling Boy. The really old LGC Md'O was fantastic. What nice way to top off the '99s I liked so much. In hindsight, I should have saved some of mine for 20 years...


----------



## 68TriShield

Joel aka yourchoice...Thanks for the Tatuaje it was very tasty!


----------



## xxwaldoxx

68TriShield said:


> xxwaldoxx,A Oliva serie g. This little box press torp was a joy :ss Thanks Walt!


I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## borndead1

Papichulo...I sent him a few sticks and he NUKED me back with half a box of PI Reserva Maximas...and I gotta be honest, they are the first Reyes cigar I've liked! :r


Thanks Brent! :ss


----------



## KASR

Mr Bl8k! RP Seconds Sungrown....damn punchy little sucker!


----------



## KASR

SKINSFAN - Rocky Patel Conneticut Churchill. Thanks Billy!


----------



## volfan

Yesterday I had a Padron 1926 #35 Maduro from Ray (4wheelvfr) and it was awesome.

Today I had a Padilla 1932 Signature Toro from John (Papajohn67) and it was Wonderful.

Thanks to the both of you.

scottie


----------



## JPH

Icehog in the MAW PIF

Had a '05 Cuaba Generosos I was pleasantly suprised .....great smooth flavor


----------



## Bigwaved

Bling Boy. '02 PSD4. It was FANtastic. Gracias, brother.


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> Icehog in the MAW PIF
> 
> Had a '05 Cuaba Generosos I was pleasantly suprised .....great smooth flavor


Glad you liked it Jeremy!


----------



## RenoB

. . . Bigwaved, a Boli CG (on the beach, no less). Truly a great smoke, thanks Dave!


----------



## Bigwaved

RenoB said:


> . . . Bigwaved, a Boli CG (on the beach, no less). Truly a great smoke, thanks Dave!


So, did it convince you to obtain 25 of them?


----------



## SDmate

from the CBF bomb a 01 VR Familiar
& also PPP'd a 83 Panatela Larga with the S.H.I.Ters..:dr 
Many thanks Brent:cb


----------



## Tristan

GregC gifted me my first Cohiba ever, a Siglo I, at the Luhvul herf. It was a great little smoke. The Siglo I gave me a huge buzz and had great peppery, nutty and woody notes with awesome twang! Thanks bro!


----------



## RenoB

Bigwaved said:


> So, did it convince you to obtain 25 of them?


Definately made my Must Buy list, another branch to grab on my freefall :r


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks to Joe fireman43, that big HDM tubo you sent me was wonderful. I was hoping it wasnt gonna let me down after all the anticipation I had for it, and it didnt. Nice oily wrapper and a sweet woody Hoyo taste. I'll be picking up more of these, thanks Joe!


----------



## fireman43

txdyna65 said:


> Thanks to Joe fireman43, that big HDM tubo you sent me was wonderful. I was hoping it wasnt gonna let me down after all the anticipation I had for it, and it didnt. Nice oily wrapper and a sweet woody Hoyo taste. I'll be picking up more of these, thanks Joe!


Glad you enjoyed it Kenny! Hope you get back to feeling better soon brother!


----------



## hooperjetcar

Kheffelf and one of the many great smokes he sent me. This evening was the 5 vegas A robusto, and wow, an impressive cigar. I now know what my next box purchase will be, as well as my give away for summer party smokes will be. Great smoke, lots of flavor, but not too strong.

I am also going to go ahead and thank bigwaved for the same smoke, his was just a little longer, and I didn't get out till after 10 tonight, so went with the robusto.


----------



## fireman43

discdog...I enjoyed a Tatuaje and a Corona while grilling some ribs. Very tasty combination. Thanks Bob for the great smoke!


----------



## 68TriShield

GregC, a Monte #2 that was just awsome, one of the better ones i've had.
Thanks Greg!!


----------



## TheDirector

ca21455 - Juan Lopez box pressed beauty.


----------



## dahigman

Greg, NCRadioMan. I just finished a Punch SS#2 from '01, and it ROCKED! I have had this for while waiting for the right time (heard they were strong). What a great complex smoke. I have not had many Punch's that I really enjoyed, but this one I sure did. 
Thanks again bro!

Jeff


----------



## StudentSmoker

dadof3illinois X 2:

Started off the afternoon with a '03 SCdlH La Fuerza. All I can say is earth, earth, and more earth...with some coffee bean. I loved this smoke. It reminded me of my Bolivars that I am so fond of. This brand has become one of my top 3 with Bolivar and Ramon Allones.

The second was a '03 SP Corona. All you can say about this one is sweet grass. Very nice smoke, much milder than the first. If I had to do it again, I'd smoke the SP first. However, it was another very nice smoke!

I definately have to hunt down a box of these '03 La Fuerza's.


----------



## 68TriShield

Old Sailor, a RP Vintage 92 that was yummy! Thanks Dave:ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

05 PLPC last night courtesy of jgros. Thanks brother!


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22-'98 Monte Especial
Da Klugs-'92 H. Upmann Preciosas, '88 Dip No.5
Bling Boy-'93 Partagas Charlotte


These all made for a good night herfin. Thanks.


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> BP22-'98 Monte Especial
> Da Klugs-'92 H. Upmann Preciosas, '88 Dip No.5
> Bling Boy-'93 Partagas Charlotte
> 
> These all made for a good night herfin. Thanks.


You are welcome. That is quite a line up. Are you in training for the SoCal???:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> You are welcome. That is quite a line up. Are you in training for the SoCal???:ss


Just the Short Bus Olympics portion... I heard they was going to be mud wrestling in the Octagon and midget tossing too.


----------



## hooperjetcar

They prefer "short people assisted distance competition"


----------



## emelbee

DLo13 (haven't seen him around recently, though) - Padron Ambassador (6.8*42)

I've not been a big Padron fan before (though I haven't had a 64 or 26 yet), but this smoke was very good. Great burn, ash, draw, smoke, and flavor. It lasted just a few minutes short of 2 hours. (It would have made the 2 hour mark if I'd had a bathroom in the garage.)

I got this in a PIF last November and it had been resting since then. I've been wanting smaller RG stuff recently, so I pulled this out. I'm glad I did - I'll have to try some more of these.

Thanks again, Daniel!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...Blueface...a Fonesca #1 :dr 

...Made In Dade... a San Cristoba De La Habana Churchill :dr :dr 

and

...Da Klugs... a H. Upmann Preciosas :dr 

Thanks!! :tu


----------



## Tristan

; Por Larranaga Exclusivo Alemania (Regional Release) gifted to me by *Jeff AKA Puff Daddy* at the Luhvul Herf. Thanks so much. I'm enjoying this cigar right now and it is heaven! This is a longsdale size; discontinued except for the few thousand boxes released to the German market.

I'm in the last half right now and this is one of the best cigars I have ever smoked!


----------



## 68TriShield

Kiwi Michelle,a Party Mille Fleurs
Tom,a HU #2 05 they both were perfect! Thank You:ss


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> Kiwi Michelle,a Party Mille Fleurs
> Tom,a HU #2 05 they both were perfect! Thank You:ss


Glad you enjoyed it Dave!


----------



## tech-ninja

jsteel508 - WOAM

Most excellent smoke. Thanks bro!


----------



## iceman95

par -- A Famous 3000 received as part of the "You asked for it" giveaway.

Thanks again, brudda.

Andy


----------



## tech-ninja

cre8v1

RP Vintage 1990 Perfecto

Very nice my friend. :ss


----------



## tech-ninja

discdog

CAO Vision

Enjoyed it and the herfing!


----------



## Tristan

JPH; Los Stratos De Luxe Breva from '96. Reduced this to ashes yesterday. Awesome cigar. The flavor was right on, super complex rich woody, nutty, spicy with excellent twang and even creamy at one point; smoked down to an inch. Thanks again Jeremy!


----------



## mdorroh

Even Steven

Sancho Panza EF


----------



## fireman43

This weekend... SvilleKid...
I had a couple of tasty sticks that Cliff sent me. A CAO Criollo, Punch Rothschild, and a Cuba Aliados. All very nice smokes over the weekend. Thanks Cliff!

Yesterday...Eternal Rider...
Had my first Don Lino Africa thanks to Harland. It went very well with pork chops on the grill last night. Thanks Harland!


Today...Even Steven...
I enjoyed an Ashton VSG Compliments of Manuel sitting on the front porch with some coffee this morning. Thanks Manuel!!


----------



## Guest

fireman43 said:


> This weekend... SvilleKid...
> I had a couple of tasty sticks that Cliff sent me. A CAO Criollo, Punch Rothschild, and a Cuba Aliados. All very nice smokes over the weekend. Thanks Cliff!
> 
> Yesterday...Eternal Rider...
> Had my first Don Lino Africa thanks to Harland. It went very well with pork chops on the grill last night. Thanks Harland!
> 
> Today...Even Steven...
> I enjoyed an Ashton VSG Compliments of Manuel sitting on the front porch with some coffee this morning. Thanks Manuel!!


Dammmmmmnnnnn, boy, you have been a busy bee with the cutter and lighter this weekend! I hope you did not smoke the ceramic stick also!!:r

Sounds like you had one nice weekend! Glad you enjoyed the sticks I sent along!


----------



## 68TriShield

Pathman...A RyJ Short Churchill and PC,both were just great!Thanks Mike :tu


----------



## volfan

I have been remiss in thanking so I have a few...

La Aurora 100 Anos Churchill thanks to Dave (TriShield) last week...it was great
Casa Fuente Corona Gorda thanks to the blackjack dealers at the Mirage .. AWESOME as it had 9 months in my humi
Tatuaje Noellas thanks to Montecristo#2.....6 months on it and it was great.

scottie


----------



## Puffin Fresh

RP OWR thanks to Smokin' Machinist. Great from the start, finished a little stale, but the first hour was awesome!

Thanks Ted!


----------



## volfan

Carlos Tornao 1916 Cameroon thanks to Mark (n2advnture) and it was great for breakfast.

Nording Torpedo thanks to Ron (RGD) and it was awesome as usual.


thanks Ron and Mark.

scottie


----------



## RenoB

The Professor, an '02 Punch RS12. Reminded me how much I love the Punch line! Thanks ~d.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....txdyna65....an '03 El Rey Del Mundo PC ....thanks partner!! :cb


----------



## stig

While on vacation I smoked nothing but ISOM's thanks to the Casino HERF Crew, PaulMac, Onlonerm, fpkjr, Ghostrider, Malik23, Opusex and Ghostrider. I also smoked some nice ISOM's from Justinphilly as well. Thanks guys, I loved all of them.


----------



## Habanolover

cre8v1 (Brad)
Had the Lianos Dos Palmas last night which is a cigar from Charleston,SC
and I was very impressed with it. Started out pretty mild the built it's way to a nice medium body.
Thanks again Brad.


----------



## volfan

68Trishield (again), had an excellent KingB for lunch today
Mr. Maduro, had a great 5 Vegas A on the way home


scottie


----------



## volfan

ERDM CS and it was excellent thanks to Kenny (txdyna65)
Consuegra Torp and it was great thanks to either Stog-a-boy or Diesel Kinevil (can not remember which one).


----------



## NCRadioMan

Alladin "In"Sane......a Padron 64 Anny. It's been a while since I had one and it was great! Thanks!


----------



## RenoB

A VR Famoso from BigVito. Awesome tobacco flavor, thanks bro!


----------



## StudentSmoker

HU Moncarch from BamaDoc77. Great straightfoward HU tobacco flavor. Thanks bro!


----------



## dayplanner

CBF and his sidekick, The American Dream - you da man, Brent.


----------



## stormin

An '06 Monte #2 while herfing with the fellas today thanks to Rockstar. Fantastic smoke, thanks Freddy!


----------



## zemekone

1998 thanks to CigarFlip...


----------



## fireman43

discdog...Had a Padron Anni and a Tatuaje this weekend. Thanks Bob!! Very tasty:dr


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> 1998 thanks to CigarFlip...


A 1998 what? 
What's scary is that I think I know the answer already.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> A 1998 what?
> What's scary is that I think I know the answer already.


CigarFlip, 1998...enough said.


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> A 1998 what?
> What's scary is that I think I know the answer already.





Bigwaved said:


> CigarFlip, 1998...enough said.


my bad, i feel like such a douche 1998 RG Slenderella


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> my bad, i feel like such a douche 1998 RG Slenderella


I would have been dead wrong!


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> my bad, i feel like such a douche 1998 RG Slenderella


Too much sun...:r


----------



## tech-ninja

Punch Royal Selection #12 from The Professor.

Great smoke! Thanks, Darrel!


----------



## volfan

an Ashton VSG Beli and a Don Pepin Garcia Black label Robusto both compliments of Kenny (txdyna65) and they were great.


----------



## txdyna65

You're welcome Scottie, you must be running out of stuff I sent ya....need a good bomb?


----------



## volfan

txdyna65 said:


> You're welcome Scottie, you must be running out of stuff I sent ya....need a good bomb?


uh....NO


----------



## txdyna65

Party Short thanks to Stog-a-Boy

Oliva Master Blend 3 thanks to PapaJohn

thanks guys, 2 great smokes


----------



## Bigwaved

Gerry for the '98 ERDM Lonsdale. Just like you said my friend.


----------



## rumballs

Sat: '01 Cohiba Lancero thanks to Vic - awesome smoke, my favorite Cohiba (of my limited experience with Cohibas)
Sun: Dunhill Cabinetta thanks to Da Klugs' extraordinary generosity. INCREDIBLE cigar!
Mon: Boli Colosales thanks to Vic - tasty, mild Boli flavor...

Thanks guys!


----------



## fireman43

Breakfast was an '06 HDM Epi #2 from Tom (icehog3). Thanks Tom! It was Awesome!!

Lunch was a Cohiba Siglo I from Manuel (EvenSteven). My first "special" Cohiba, and it was very tasty! I can now see what a lot of the fuss over these smokes is all about! Thanks Manuel for the great smoke brother!!


----------



## Even Steven

fireman43 said:


> Breakfast was an '06 HDM Epi #2 from Tom (icehog3). Thanks Tom! It was Awesome!!
> 
> Lunch was a Cohiba Siglo I from Manuel (EvenSteven). My first "special" Cohiba, and it was very tasty! I can now see what a lot of the fuss over these smokes is all about! Thanks Manuel for the great smoke brother!!


Glad you enjoyed it! packs a punch doesn't it?


----------



## icehog3

fireman43 said:


> Breakfast was an '06 HDM Epi #2 from Tom (icehog3). Thanks Tom! It was Awesome!!
> 
> Lunch was a Cohiba Siglo I from Manuel (EvenSteven). My first "special" Cohiba, and it was very tasty! I can now see what a lot of the fuss over these smokes is all about! Thanks Manuel for the great smoke brother!!


Glad you enjoyed the breakfast Joe....like Vodka, cigars are food!


----------



## txdyna65

Dave (bigwaved) La Aurora Corona, pretty tasty and a good midday smoke

Scottie.....El Rey de los Habanos Double Corona......took just a little longer to smoke than it did to type the name of it.....damn fine smoke

thanks to both of ya


----------



## tech-ninja

drevim

AF Short Story from 3/06

Most excellent!


----------



## volfan

Paul Garmirian Gourmet Epicure thanks to Frank (Jechelman) and it was smooth, toasty and tasty. An all-around excellent morning smoke.

scottie


----------



## Bigwaved

txdyna65 said:


> Dave (bigwaved) La Aurora Corona, pretty tasty and a good midday smoke
> 
> Scottie.....El Rey de los Habanos Double Corona......took just a little longer to smoke than it did to type the name of it.....damn fine smoke
> 
> thanks to both of ya


I am glad you enjoyed that, Kenny.


----------



## fireman43

Everyone who had a hand in the Noob Holiday Extravaganza....'97 Boli PC that was :dr !! Thanks!!


----------



## yourchoice

'05 SLR PC thanks to RGD. Nice little kick to it. Thanks Ron :ss


----------



## iceman95

... papajohn67 -- The Nestor Reserve Maduro Torpedo received as part of the CS Newbie Tag Team Giveaway.

Thanks P.J.

Andy


----------



## RenoB

fireman43 said:


> '97 Boli PC that was :dr !! Thanks!!


Mmmm, one of the best cigars I've ever smoked. Sounds like you enjoyed it, congrats!


----------



## BamaDoc77

This morning had a CAO Mx2 from newcigarz. Had it with a Hazelnut coffee. Great cigar....its reminds me of pipe tobacco. you know when you walk into a room and are drawn to the smell of cherry pipe tobacco smell. Very nice cigar:ss thanks again *NEWCIGARZ*


----------



## TheDirector

John CA21455 - DOn Diego Anniversario No.1 - a tasty licorice stick


----------



## 12stones

Last night I had:

RyJ Cedros Deluxe #2 thx to Corona Gigante that was purely marvelous
&
ERDM Choix Supreme thx to mrbl8k that was mighty tasty as well.

Thanks!


----------



## tech-ninja

Poker night tonight! Didn't win though.  But smoked some great stogies from .....

*ShawnP* - Sopranos Associate - Great smoke! Lots of coffee flavor

*DiscDog* - Master Blends I - Very nice and creamy

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Tristan

Tuesday night an aquarius, Wednesday a Sherpa 2002 (two different wrappers) and a Ghurka Ancient Warrior courtesy of Mr. Sexy Cooler himself; Doug AKA Dux. Thanks so much man! One of these days you just might get Mega MoBed!


----------



## wharfrathoss

gurkha class regent torp - Dgar-good morning smoke
LGC RF - also Dgar-this has turned into one of my favorites-has the LGC taste i love w/some nice spice


----------



## spooble

I thoroughly enjoyed an '04 HU Mag46 last night thanks to Stephen (sgresso). Much appreciated!


----------



## yourchoice

Punch SS gifted by raisin at the November Mahogany's HERF in Philly. Good God man, that thing was sweet! *Thanks a ton Mike.*

I have to get to another Mahogany's HERF. I'll have to ask the 4 yr. old and 1 yr. old if I'm allowed  :ss


----------



## stormin

Icehog3. Smoked a Greycliff Torpedo last night. Thanks Tom. :tu


----------



## DonJefe

rdcross. A fantastic '83 ERDM Panatella Larga.


----------



## icehog3

stormin said:


> Icehog3. Smoked a Greycliff Torpedo last night. Thanks Tom. :tu


You're welcome Norm....what did you think of it? Be honest, no hard feelings.....


----------



## Bigwaved

ComicBookFreak...for the ERDM Pan Larga and the Glenlivet to boost the enjoyment of it. A cigar that is gifted tastes so much sweeter than one you buy on your own. Thanks, Brent.


----------



## Hunter

Spidey... Not only for the '02 Sancho Panza Beli smoked the night before we closed on our house, but to you and yours for my care and comfort at B's Bed and Breakfast over the past four months. Generosity is your hallmark old friend. Clan K is in your dept. BTW If I never hear the word "Gin!" again, it will be too soon! :r


----------



## 68TriShield

Don Jefe,i smoked the Cazadores.You were right it did not suck!!!:dr 
croatan,SP Coronas.All i can think is caramel James.In a word...yummy!


----------



## bigswol2

Had a 5yr old Mayorga Robusto last night... Yummy!


----------



## croatan

68TriShield said:


> Don Jefe,i smoked the Cazadores.You were right it did not suck!!!:dr
> croatan,SP Coronas.All i can think is caramel James.In a word...yummy!


Glad you liked 'em, Dave. I smoked my first out of that particular box last night. I'm thinking that box might not last long...


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Kenny (Txdyna65) Torano 1916 Cameroon. 

I've never been a huge fan of cameroon wrapped cigars with the exception of the Hemi line but this Torano was fantastic. In true Kenny fashion he hit me with two of these so I'll get to enjoy another!

Thanks Kenny :ss


----------



## txdyna65

Glad you enjoyed it Dennis....I told ya dem some good cigars


----------



## daveteal

Ihad a great cigar today thanks to jovenhut.
thanks Bruce


----------



## DParsons

Had a great new cigar for me tonight. Camacho *****, thanks ca21455.

Daniel


----------



## Tour De Cigar

had me a oliva G serie thx to my local B&m..


----------



## txdyna65

Two from Jechelman....Gurkha Grand aged Perfecto and a Tatuaje Havana Cazadores, thank you Frank, they were both wonderful


----------



## icehog3

I smoked a wonderful Ramon Allones Corona after a good steak dinner last night, thanks to allan3369! It was an awesome smoke, my first as well...Thanks Allan!


----------



## yourchoice

Had my first ever Monte #2 tonight thanks to bonggoy. Started out a bit milder than I thought it would, but it sure did pick up some kick. Definitely changed quite a bit while smoking. Really enjoyed it.

Thanks Ronnie.


----------



## daveteal

Just finished a RyJ churchill from a friend at work i did a welding job for.Fire is good in mare ways than one.


----------



## fireman43

I had a couple over the weekend...Padilla Signature 1932 from Scottie(volfan) and a Joya De Nicaragua from Kenny(txdyna65). They were both awesome B-day smokes! Thanks guys!


----------



## joed

Chip,

I smoked a Montecristo Especial from 1999. This cigar was right on-certainly more enjoyable than the ones from the 80s! Thanks again


----------



## Even Steven

I smoked my first Fonseca (Cuba) Kadet (I think), I loved it! A great short smoke.

Thanks Blake! (mrbl8k)


----------



## stormin

68TriShield. Smoked an anejo pyramid the other day. Awesome smoke! Thanks Dave. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> I smoked a wonderful Ramon Allones Corona after a good steak dinner last night, thanks to allan3369! It was an awesome smoke, my first as well...Thanks Allan!


RAC 'em!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

erab!

Had a LFD DL Lancero for lunch thanks to Erik. Thanks again! You are one great BOTL!

BTW, didn't make me sick, but I did have a little bit to eat before and was drinking a can of coke. It buzzed me about the same as one chiselito, and tasted very similar to the natural chiselito, just a bit different as expected from the different size.


----------



## fireman43

volfan...I had a very nice HDM Dark Sumatra Espresso last night on the deck. Thanks Scottie!!


----------



## 688sonarmen

MarkTHS! CAO MX2. These cigars are extremly complex and go thru a wide range of flavors. Thanks again Mark:tu


----------



## tech-ninja

4WheelVFR

A very nice Ashton VSG (pc size). Great smoke. Thanks, James!


----------



## tech-ninja

trogdor

Gurkha Ghengis Khan. Good smoke. I am going to have to get some of these.


----------



## stormin

Hockeydad. A bowl in the pipe actually. Thanks Jon. :tu


----------



## Tour De Cigar

had a RP 90 Vintage yesterday... thx to http://heroesandlegacies.com


----------



## pnoon

Tour De Cigar said:


> had a RP 90 Vintage yesterday... thx to http://heroesandlegacies.com


Not quite the intent of this thread but glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## stormin

Icehog3. Smoked my first Anejo 49 today that Murph sent me last year in the NST. Excellent smoke. The logistics were a little tricky because the cigar is so long. I ended up tossing the lighter over the fence and the neighbor was kind enough to light it for me. 

Thanks Tom! :tu


----------



## tech-ninja

discdog

Pepin Garcia Blue Label.

Great smoke, thanks Bob!


----------



## Bigwaved

Allan. The SP Non Plus was A+. Gracias, amigo.


----------



## icehog3

stormin said:


> Icehog3. Smoked my first Anejo 49 today that Murph sent me last year in the NST. Excellent smoke. The logistics were a little tricky because the cigar is so long. I ended up tossing the lighter over the fence and the neighbor was kind enough to light it for me.
> 
> Thanks Tom! :tu


You're welcome Norm, I am glad you liked it! 

I busted down and had a cigar at the UFC Herf even though I am not completely well yet, I couldn't handle the abstinence any longer. I smoked an '06 Bolivar Royal Corona thanks to Scottie (volfan). I can see why people have been liking the '06s fresh, very nice even in my limited smoking capacity...Thanks Scottie!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Monterey, an Upmann #2 and I think the second was a choix supreme.

Also had a RASS thanks to mrbl8k.


----------



## Tristan

Dave, Da Klugs, one, if not the best cigar I've smoked, 85 Romeo Churchill Tubo, gifted at the Non-Herf; celebrating the engagement announcement in the local news paper:
http://adserver1.harvestadsdepot.com/gcorp/ss/spjweddings/

(Page 7)

Perfect draw, prelight was really spicy, perfect burn, just billows of smoke, at 1.25" and totally in a haze a euphoria! Thanks again Dave! You are too kind!


----------



## Tristan

Thanks to Norman AKA Novasurf AKA UnkleBeanz for the excellent Partagas Corona I smoked yesterday. Such a great cigar! I smoked it while roasting the Yirg that I got mid last week. The aroma in the room was to die for!


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks to PapaJohn.....3 actually Oliva Series O maduro toro, Series G Maduro perfecto and another Series G maduro belicoso........was a hell of an Oliva day  thanks John, they were all very good


----------



## Tristan

RPB67, Richard, thanks for the Bolivar Bonita; one of the best cigars I've had. It started out really awesome with that signature Boli punch and developed an incredible floral spice (sort of like a Cuaba Exclusivo). Thanks again bro!


----------



## stormin

inept...a nice Carlos Torrano perfecto. Thanks for a nice smoke Dan. :tu


----------



## stormin

hockeydad. A nice punch something or other. Thanks Jon. :tu


----------



## stormin

Icehog3. A very nice Ashton Heritage Puro Sol double corona. A great short smoke. Thanks Tom. :tu


----------



## hockeydad

Stormin. 
I had that Lusitania today after the kids ball hockey. Thanks Norm.
Definitely awesome.:ss


----------



## stormin

hockeydad said:


> Stormin.
> I had that Lusitania today after the kids ball hockey. Thanks Norm.
> Definitely awesome.:ss


I'm glad you found the time to smoke it and equally happy you enjoyed it. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

RPB67, a Boli Bonita that didn't suck at all...:dr thank you!


----------



## mrbl8k

Ricky (12stones), Ashton Maduro:ss Thanks bro! Amazing smoke!


----------



## TheDirector

Corona Gigante 02 Hoyo de Dieux. OMG!


----------



## newcigarz

JohnnyFlake. A nice H. Upmann Coronas Major. Thanks John! :tu


----------



## yourchoice

fireman43

I enjoyed my first AF King B as a pre-Sopranos smoke tonight. Thanks Joe, enjoyed it a ton!


----------



## xxwaldoxx

I am currently enjoying a RP Edge Missile thanks to Brian (Tiptone).

Finished up dinner about an hour ago (some veggies and Barbecued Salmon), The lingering Hickory/Salmon flavors from dinner and this cigar are making for a perfect combination.

Thanks Brian! :ss


----------



## fireman43

I enjoyed a PL Panatela thanks to the S.H.I.T. crew..Thanks guys!! It was :dr


----------



## smokehouse

I enjoyed a Bolivar No. 654 thanks to Booker for his recommendation. Thanks Bro awesome cigar. :tu


----------



## fireman43

yourchoice said:


> fireman43
> 
> I enjoyed my first AF King B as a pre-Sopranos smoke tonight. Thanks Joe, enjoyed it a ton!


Glad you enjoyed it bro!


----------



## glovepuppy

Da Klugs.

A 2000 Punch SS #1. Smoked it out in the garage, watching the Sopranos, after having a great ribeye steak for supper. Great food, great tv and great smoke. Thanks again Dave for making one supremely enjoyable night.


----------



## iceman95

...icehog3 -- Part of a UFC trade we set up a while back.

A VR Famosa -- I liked it a lot :ss

Just getting started


A little further along
http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0570copyip9.jpg

Did I mention I liked it?


Dead soldier


Thanks a lot, Tom!


----------



## volfan

I had a Diamond Crown Maximus Toro from Kenny (txdyna65) and it was absolutely perfect.

I also had a Tatuaje Havana Cazadore from Frank (jechelman) and it was like a Noella only better because it lasted longer.

scottie


----------



## icehog3

iceman95 said:


> ...icehog3 -- Part of a UFC trade we set up a while back.
> 
> A VR Famosa -- I liked it a lot :ss
> 
> Did I mention I liked it?
> 
> Thanks a lot, Tom!


Glad it was a good one Andy! You sure nubbed that sucker!


----------



## ComicBookFreak

I had a great cigar yeasterday thanks to icehog3. Had a Quai D'Orsay Corona '02. A milder Cigar ,but still much to my liking. I enjoyed it alot . Thanks Tom.

CBF:w


----------



## icehog3

ComicBookFreak said:


> I had a great cigar yeasterday thanks to icehog3. Had a Quai D'Orsay Corona '02. A milder Cigar ,but still much to my liking. I enjoyed it alot . Thanks Tom.
> 
> CBF:w


You're more than welcome Brent, glad you liked it!


----------



## txdyna65

volfan said:


> I had a *Diamond Crown Maximus Toro* from Kenny (txdyna65) and it was absolutely perfect.
> 
> I also had a Tatuaje Havana Cazadore from Frank (jechelman) and it was like a Noella only better because it lasted longer.
> 
> scottie


Those are addictive Scottie....dont say I didnt warn ya :ss glad you enjoyed it brother


----------



## Mr.Maduro

.....montecristo2......a PSD3 EL '06.........Thanks for this damn fine smoke!! :tu


----------



## Tristan

Backwoods, Al, thanks for the 01 SCDLH El Principe! It was a great cigar and held it's ash for more than half the cigar!


----------



## designwise1

*Dgar *sent me a few cigars last fall. I smoked the La Gloria Cubana (NC) this evening. I enjoyed it more than last night's Boli PC.

Thanks, David!!!


----------



## hollywood

Thanks again to Dave Trishield!! Smoked a great little '01 El Principe yesterday. Those small little flavor bombs sure do the trick when you need a short smoke.



CYA soon at Mega MoB!!:ss :tu


----------



## stig

Smoked a La COncha house blend thanks to Malik23.

Thanks Pete.


----------



## 68TriShield

hollywood said:


> Thanks again to Dave Trishield!! Smoked a great little '01 El Principe yesterday. Those small little flavor bombs sure do the trick when you need a short smoke.
> 
> CYA soon at Mega MoB!!:ss :tu


I'm so glad you liked it Dave:ss Now wheres the pics of your car?


----------



## TDockUSC

rocky. I had the Ashton VSG corona gorda and man was it great. My first VSG and it surely won't be my last.


----------



## stevieray

I smoked a CAO Vision today gifted to me by monetrey (Mike). Very good stick despite all the Marketing hype around it. Thanks again Mike. :tu


----------



## volfan

I am smoking a Padilla Miami Salamones thanks to John (Papajohn67) and it is wonderful. It does have a bit of a kick to it.

scottie


----------



## Spidey

Hunter said:


> Spidey... Not only for the '02 Sancho Panza Beli smoked the night before we closed on our house, but to you and yours for my care and comfort at B's Bed and Breakfast over the past four months. Generosity is your hallmark old friend. Clan K is in your dept. BTW If I never hear the word "Gin!" again, it will be too soon! :r


You are welcome anytime, but you already know that. Since you now live nearby, we are going to be enjoying many more great smokes in the future.:ss


----------



## RenoB

backwoods . . . a Monte Edmundo, my first. A tad mild for my taste, until the last third but awesome Monte flavor! Thanks Alan!


----------



## NCRadioMan

Atlharp! A 98 H Up Con #1. A fantastic smoke, thanks again Andrew!! See you next time! :ss


----------



## [OT] Loki

edge maduro thanks to doug. this thing is good and not as strong as I thought


----------



## fireman43

Have a few to list..

*stevieray*....RP Edge and RP Fusion. Both were very nice smokes. I just smoked the Edge earlier today and the Fusion a few days ago. Thanks Steve!!

*volfan*...Smoked a HDM Dark Sumatra Ebano at work today. Thanks Scottie! One of my faves!

*txdyna65*...Smoked another of the JDN Antano the other day, and loved it! Thanks Kenny! I also partook of the rest of the Corazon Anejo you sent me as well.:tu


----------



## hockeydad

a2vr6
I just had the 5 vegas series-Apocalypse sent to me in the last cdn. trade. That with a Charles Wells IPA made for a great afternoon.

Thanks Alex


----------



## Tristan

Twill, Tony, thanks for the Diamond Crown Maximus! It was great with coffee this morning.


----------



## fireman43

n3uka...Smoke an AF Short Story earlier today on the way to the beach. Thanks David!! It's one of my favorite driving smokes!


----------



## [OT] Loki

mrbl8k...smoking a tampa sweetheart #4 right now. quite good


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Right now, having an Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature Maduro compliments of avo_addict.
:tu:dr :dr :dr :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

SD Beerman for the old and shitty Monte Especial. Great cigar enjoyed with the company of great friends while on vacation. Thanks again.


----------



## txdyna65

Volfan.....a Padilla Custom Roll.....awesome flavor and a huge cigar....thanks a bunch Scottie....got any more of em?


----------



## volfan

txdyna65 said:


> Volfan.....a Padilla Custom Roll.....awesome flavor and a huge cigar....thanks a bunch Scottie....got any more of em?


Glad you enjoyed it, bro. I already sent Ji a note for you since he found them for me.

scottie


----------



## kheffelf

volfan said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, bro. I already sent Ji a note for you since he found them for me.
> 
> scottie


Padilla custom, that sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## stormin

inept. I'm a little behind. Smoked a Padilla and a PSD4 last week both from inept. 2 awesome smokes. Thanks Dan! :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh

jovenhut (Bruce).

An '03 Shark!

very good smoke. Definitely different with age, but since I've only had two sharks now, it's hard for me to say if I like them better fresh or with age. 

Thanks Bruce!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

CAO Brazillia - thanks to Kiss079.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...Blueface....a Cohiba Siglo IV with a few years on it....don't remember exactly what year it was from but it was damn....:dr


----------



## tech-ninja

DiscDog

Padilla Miami Lonsdale.

Very nice, thanks, Bob!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Da Klugs - a '92 Upmann Demitasse. Like most demis it burned a little hot, but draw was right on. Very smooth tasting.

jovenhut - an older ('03?) diamond crown maximus torpedo. Man this was one heckuva cigar! burn was great, draw was great. The only problem was that the wrapper started to come undone at 2/3 the way through and when I tried to fix it it came totally off! I actually smoked it another 15 minutes though, just binder and filler it still was pretty good.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story from Darb85.
Delicioso.
:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Sean9689- A ERDM Pan. Largas.Sublime with my morning coffee,thanks brother!


----------



## fireman43

LasciviousXXX...'83 ERDM Panatelas Larga. :dr Thanks Dustin for the near orgasmic experience!! It was truly awesome brother!:tu


----------



## xxwaldoxx

San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe from Dave TriShield.
Enjoyed it very much, Thanks Dave!


----------



## fireman43

trogdor | the burninator....Tatuaje Red Label...Was very tasty sitting on the porch this evening. Thanks Pete!!


----------



## 68TriShield

xxwaldoxx said:


> San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe from Dave TriShield.
> Enjoyed it very much, Thanks Dave!


Good deal Walt,i love those too!


----------



## stormin

Inept. Smoked an awesome Mag46 yesterday. I smoked a fair number of these last year and by the last one I had pretty much decided that the flavour profile just wasn't for me. I am reminded that it is good to re-visit cigars after a period of time passes, because this cigar was great. Thanks Dan. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Hollywood! A 96 Los Statos that really hit the spot this night...Thanks!


----------



## [OT] Loki

smoking an Opus X 4 from 4WheelVFR to celebrate the end of my first year in grad school and my birthday. mmm very good stick


----------



## fireman43

discdog...I enjoyed an FFOX Super Belicoso this afternoon, and I must say it was awesome! Thanks Bob!!


----------



## volfan

a Padron 2000 Maduro thanks to Norm (stormin). Awesome smoke Norm.

scottie


----------



## volfan

Tatuaje Bombazo thanks to Aaron (Montecristo#2). It was an awesome 30 minute cigar. Thanks Aaron.

scottie


----------



## 4WheelVFR

[OT] Loki said:


> smoking an Opus X 4 from 4WheelVFR to celebrate the end of my first year in grad school and my birthday. mmm very good stick


Awsome! I'm glad you enjoyed it. I always like to hear reviews.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

fireman43 said:


> LasciviousXXX...'83 ERDM Panatelas Larga. :dr Thanks Dustin for the near orgasmic experience!! It was truly awesome brother!:tu


Orgasmic is a fun word  Glad you enjoyed it bro....


----------



## Guest

A darn long AF maduro that floydpink bombed me with last week. I planned on letting this one rest for several months, but that dark wrapper kept screaming at me every time I opened the humidor!

Excellent stick. Full of flavor, copious amounts of smoke (I blew more smoke rings tonight than I have in many moons!).

Thanks for the great stick, Peter.


----------



## [OT] Loki

4WheelVFR said:


> Awsome! I'm glad you enjoyed it. I always like to hear reviews.


I'm not one of these people who can pick out all kinds of flavors or anything like that. It was a solid stick from light to when I put it out. Little more nicotine than I normally like but this was a great stick. Nice and solid all the way through, picked up a spice here and there.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

.....*Blueface*.....a HdM EL 03 torpedo? (not sure of the specific vitola's name)...and from *audio1der*.....an '06 R&J Churchill......Thanks guys!! Bothe were....:dr :dr


----------



## pnoon

Mr.Maduro said:


> ..a HdM EL 03 torpedo? (not sure of the specific vitola's name)...


Patrick, That would be a Piramides.


----------



## hollywood

A couple of days ago I got to smoke a '96 SLR Lonsdale provided by JoeD! Thanks again Joe for this great smoke!! Was tasty from tip to toe as it died a full 1 1/2 hour fiery death!


----------



## hollywood

68TriShield said:


> Hollywood! A 96 Los Statos that really hit the spot this night...Thanks!


My pleasure brother!! Glad you liked it.:ss


----------



## stormin

volfan said:


> a Padron 2000 Maduro thanks to Norm (stormin). Awesome smoke Norm.
> 
> scottie


I'm glad you enjoyed it Scottie. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

pnoon said:


> Patrick, That would be a Piramides.


Thanks Peter!!


----------



## Made in Dade

Mr.Maduro said:


> .....*Blueface*.....a HdM EL 03 torpedo? (not sure of the specific vitola's name)...and from *audio1der*.....an '06 R&J Churchill......Thanks guys!! Bothe were....:dr :dr


Wow Patrick! you finally smoked that HDM EL 03 torpedo. How was it! I look at mine everyday, waiting for the right time to smoke it. I remember Carlos kept bombing you one right after the other. (Those crazy cubans)


----------



## 68TriShield

Drevim..a 04 VR DA that blew my doors off!What a great smoke Ian,thanks


----------



## Even Steven

I had a great cigar thanks to Joe (fireman43), a Maduro AF 858 helped me top off a great saturday. I had a l o n g and s l o w week or working, I got to sleep in today, then we went to the beach and relaxed and I couldn't help but notice how many incredibly hot tourist were around us, then I lit her up when we got home.

Good stuff!


----------



## icehog3

Awesome B-Day smokes from Dave (Klugs), Sean (Bling) and Allan...thanks guys, your cigars made my day extra special!!


----------



## joed

hollywood said:


> A couple of days ago I got to smoke a '96 SLR Lonsdale provided by JoeD! Thanks again Joe for this great smoke!! Was tasty from tip to toe as it died a full 1 1/2 hour fiery death!


those are surprisingly good - glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

[OT] Loki said:


> I'm not one of these people who can pick out all kinds of flavors or anything like that. It was a solid stick from light to when I put it out. Little more nicotine than I normally like but this was a great stick. Nice and solid all the way through, picked up a spice here and there.


"That was a great cigar" is about all the reviewing I can dish out. I'm not too great at picking out all kinds of flavors and stuff either. I just like to smoke 'em and see what happens.:w


----------



## txdyna65

*Mr Maduro* a LGC Reserva Figurado, damn tasty stick, thanks a bunch Patrick, it was a perfect stick on this sunday afternoon :tu


----------



## fireman43

icehog...I enjoyed an '04 Monte #2 this evening thanks to the Admiral. It was :dr Thanks Tom!!


----------



## mrbl8k

Thanks to Kenny, TXDyna, a H. Upman Mag 46 :ss :ss So delicious!


----------



## jesto68

I had a house special from Casa Fuente in Vegas, thanks to my little bro. While smoking and enjoying the fine drinks and even finer waitresses, I got to meet Randy "what up dog" Jackson from American Idol.

While I'm not a fan of the show, he was great to us, and even recommended a few nice sticks. 

Picked up a God of Fire, a Forbidden X and some Opuses. I found the Casa Fuente to be a good cigar, with similar characteristics of the Opus line, but slightly lighter in flavor.


----------



## yourchoice

snowy...and it was yesterday actually. I enjoyed a Partagas 160 Robusto Minor during the Kentucky Derby (plus about 40 minutes surrounding the race). A wonderfully constructed cigar whose flavor was just as good, actually a bit of citrus flavor IMO.

Thanks David, enjoyed it very much.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

MOON.........for a nice RP Old World Reserve. Nice cigar, once again.


----------



## Even Steven

I had another great cigar from Joe (fireman43), my first and only MC White, fricken awesome mild cigar, nice and creamy, great amounts of smoke, it even made me hungry!


----------



## papajohn67

Boonedoggel for a RP Olde World Reserve...my first and quite enjoyable.:tu


----------



## icehog3

fireman43 said:


> icehog...I enjoyed an '04 Monte #2 this evening thanks to the Admiral. It was :dr Thanks Tom!!


Glad it was good to you Joe, those Monte #2s are one of my faves. 

For me, thanks at Allan3369 for a sublime '98 Bolivar Corona Gigantes....paired with a nice port after dinner, it was dead on wonderful...thanks Allan!


----------



## txdyna65

mrbl8k said:


> Thanks to Kenny, TXDyna, a H. Upman Mag 46 :ss :ss So delicious!


Glad you enjoyed it Blake, they are tasty


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BazookaJoe...........CAO Brazilia, my first one and I liked it. :tu


----------



## StogieGuy

Thanks to Berk-M, (who ran this fantastic Cardinals Contest) I had a Don Pepin Blue Toro. I've got a review of it up at StogieGuys.com here.

But the short version of the review is... DAMN FINE SMOKE!

:ss


----------



## joed

Raisin

A Punch SS#1 - 2001 prodction - very enjoyable, flavorful medium bodied cigar.


----------



## Travelingdog

Thanks to my neighbor, Ben, who came down the street to my house with a 'smoky treat"...a Macanudo Robusto Churchhill for each of us. We enjoyed a few cold beers and great conversation and a great smoke on my deck listening to the birds chirp as the sun went down!

'Dog


----------



## rockyr

muziq

I started the evening off with a H Upmann Vintage Cameroon that had been in my humidor since November. It started off very spicy but quickly turned harsh and just plain ugh. I put it down after only a quarter.

I thought "life's too short for this stuff" and went back to the humi and picked out a AF Don Carlos that muziq had sent me in back in December. Oh! What an improvement. Wonderful AF goodness.

Thanks brother for making my evening much better than it started! :tu


----------



## dcyoung

I finally layed that Monte #2 to rest:ss Thanks Norm(Stormin) I can see why you hold it so high..Hell of a smoke!!! Thanks Again:tu


----------



## emelbee

Greerzilla
Ashton VSG Illusion
Very nice! Thanks again!


----------



## 68TriShield

Pathman,a 02 Partagas Churchills De Luxe.Its nutty and yummy as can be.
Thanks Mike!


----------



## 68TriShield

seanohue-a Pepin Series JJ Thanks Sean this things tasty!


----------



## fireman43

txdyna65...JDN Antano.... Thanks Kenny!
The Blakes of Glory...Padron x000 and a Punch RC...Thanks Dave and Blake!


----------



## yourchoice

ResIspa - caught up on "Heros" tonight while enjoying an '05 RyJ Cazadore.

Thanks for the great smoke Vic.


----------



## fireman43

Dux...Torched an AF 8-5-8 last night(one of my faves)...Thanks Doug!! It was just the thing to round out the day bro!


----------



## volfan

LFD Cabinet Cameroon thanks to Khubli (Thanks Ji, it was awesome)
Paul Garmirian Toro thanks to 68Trishield (a wonderful smoke, Dave)


----------



## joed

Bruce

I was lucky enough to enjoy a Che Salomone. Without a doubt - the most full bodied Cuban cigar I ever smoked. 

This one almost turned carbonbased_al green - he did turn red in the cheeks and nose and had to hang his head to regroup! 

I really liked this one. Totally unique


----------



## Tristan

Thank you Skip aka OpusXOX; the Ramone Allones Gigantes I smoked last night was amazing. I had it with three fingers of Glen Levit while overlooking the pool at Sandals in the Bahamas. Absolutely perfect nightcap. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

khubli-A Davidoff with my am coffee that was just yummy!Thanks Ji!:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....ComicBookFreak.......I finally had that '02 Punch Ninfa :dr that was on "my list"... thanks I am officially in the market for a cab of these!!! :ss


----------



## NCRadioMan

Khubli! A fantastic '00 Fundy. Thanks Ji! :ss


----------



## physiognomy

I smoked a Short Story this morning thanks to newcigarz... I think these little guys are starting to come around for me. The first two I smoked were straight from a b&m who prob. overhumidified them b/c they tasted pretty harsh, but this one was great. Thanks for the opportunity to try a SS again...


----------



## ComicBookFreak

Mr.Maduro said:


> ....ComicBookFreak.......I finally had that '02 Punch Ninfa :dr that was on "my list"... thanks I am officially in the market for a cab of these!!! :ss


Glad you enjoyed it. I like them alot myself.

CBF:w


----------



## ky toker

Met up with *Greg C* and *DonJefe* for lunch Friday and was gifted a couple of tasty cigars. Greg gave me a H. Upmann Magnum 46 which I burned on spot. My 1st one and I _liked_ it. Very nice cigar, thanks Greg. Jeff gave me a RyJ Cazadores which lit my eyes up as the last one he gave me was an awesome smoke. While I've only had a few RyJ cigars, I haven't been impressed with them, but the Cazadores is right at the top for me.


----------



## erictheobscure

*I had a great cigar today, thanks to...*

...cigarjoel. Several weeks ago, I bought some Padron 2000s from him; I thought the deal was generous enough, but he went ahead and threw in some free cigars, including an RyJ Reserve Churchill that, according to a sticker on the cello, had been aged since December '05.

Since I've been smoking regularly for less than a year, I haven't really had the chance to age cigars. It was treat for me to experience first-hand what aging does. I don't normally find the RyJ Reserve series all that interesting--I've had "fresh" ones, and they normally taste mild but also a little grassy. After four years, this cigar was still recognizably an NC RyJ, but the flavors had evolved. It was somewhat spicy and pleasantly earthy even if it wasn't full bodied. I look forward to trying more aged cigars, and to aging my own if my impatience will allow it.

Much appreciated--thanks!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: I had a great cigar today, thanks to...*

allanb3369 - a 1970s Monte (#4 I think, it was a PC at least).

Allan gifted me this at a HERF is December but I waited to smoke it until now because I figured it needed a few months more in the humi! JK.

Anyway, I never knew a cigar could be this smooth AND this twangy at the same time.

Easily one of the top 5 I've ever smoked. I'd say a 98/100.

Draw - perfect
Burn - perfect
Taste - Awesome!

Thanks Allan!


----------



## Jechelman

emelbee..a Bucanero Texas Star. Great burn and draw, lots of smoke, medium body and a yummy flavor. With Texas in its name you know it has to be good!:ss 

Thanks you very much emelbee.

Frank


----------



## Archer82

I had a great cigar today, thanks to Harrock he gave me on of his Padron 3000 Maduros. It was tasty.

Archer82


----------



## stormin

hockeydad. Smoked a really nice Punch tubo on the weekend while ducking out of the never ending cheerleading competition. I think that this was the first time I have had any of the Punch line up and it was great! It had a really interesting flavour profile which I thought was quite unique compared to that which I am used to.

Thanks Jon!


----------



## johnnybot3000

I had a Torano Signature Toro from Prozac_Puros via the Slap-A-Newb Trade. Real nice smoke...I had it for only a day but couldn't wait any longer!

Thanks Cary :tu


----------



## smokin5

rlacapra. LFD 2000 Series Toro. Excellent smoke! See my review posted today. Thanks again, bro!


----------



## Infin1ty

I had a great cigar tonight thanks to JPH! Thanks man. It was the 5 Vegas Limitada out of the little sampler he sent me.


----------



## bhudson57

I had a great cigar today thanks to billybarue. A CI Legend Yellow label (Pepin). A little milder than his normal stuff, but not too bad. Thanks Joe, you're a true BOTL!


----------



## Bigwaved

12stones-'99 VR Famosa
allan3369-'99 Sanch Panza Bachillares
BP22-'98 Bolivar Coronas Gigantes

Thanks, guys. All of them were tasty buggers.


----------



## 12stones

Kenny - txdyna

An '00 H. Upmann Coronas Major that was ON!!! Thanks Kenny, that was great.


----------



## JCK

Moore & Bode thanks to Mike (Pathman). Thanks for one of the many excellent smokes.


----------



## stormin

hockeydad. Smoked an awesome Monte 1 this afternoon. Wow! What a great cigar, thanks Jon. :tu


----------



## Infin1ty

I had a great cigar today thanks to SmokeyScotch!


----------



## stig

Comacho El legendario Torpedo, Thanks Dr. Stogie Fresh


----------



## stig

Partagas Spanish Rosado thanks to CA21497


----------



## jbo

RP Vintage 1992 thanks to ssutton219. Thanks, man, I appreciate it!


----------



## 68TriShield

The Professor! A aged La Corona PC...nummy:dr


----------



## 68TriShield

Icehog3- a Cuaba Divino...i love these thanks Tom!


----------



## NCRadioMan

Comicbookfreak! A 98 Hoyo SC. Excellent! :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Seanohue...

Gurkha Royal Brigade...I think...
Whatever it was it was tasty...Mighty tasty!


Thanks Brojammby :ss


----------



## joed

Bling Boy

a 1980's Quai d'Orsay Corona Claro.

Outstanding! thank you again for the generous gift.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I had a JdN Celebraccion today gifted to me by the very generous BigBasMan.

This cigar was just great:
Beautifully constructed and spicy the whole way through.
I just nubbed it and my eyes are watery and my brow is sweating.

Am looking forward to the other one.
:tu


----------



## physiognomy

I got to smoke a Bucanero Booty tonight thanks to winning a DWSC contest... A very unique tasting cigar that I enjoyed, but couldn't place the dominant flavours. Maybe it was the illusive 'floral' taste that people mention, but I'm not sure... Anyway, it had great construction & put out a lot of smoke for such a little cigar.


----------



## ssutton219

GR Special by Gullermo Rico-Great Smooth cigar!!


Thank you jbo


----------



## JCK

I had a great Juan Lopez Seleccion no1 '00 thanks to Kenny (txdyna).. Thanks brudda !


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> Icehog3- a Cuaba Divino...i love these thanks Tom!


Glad you enjoyed it Dave....come back to Chicago, I have more for you!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....*txdyna65*....Thanks for the 2+ hours of pure bliss with that *Partagas Lusitania*...YUM!! :dr


----------



## jbo

ssutton219 said:


> GR Special by Gullermo Rico-Great Smooth cigar!!
> 
> Thank you jbo


Not to mention...STRONG AND MUSCLED...  Funny story behind that.


----------



## ssutton219

heres the story on the "strong and muscled" cigar!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=84036

Shawn


----------



## JCK

I had a great Aurora Preferidos thanks to Jim (AVO Addict) which I burned for nearly 2 hours tonight. That thing burns slow and tight, full of chocolate, nutty flavors.

Thanks Jim


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

La Gloria Cubana #4 Maduro
Easily one of the best cigars I've ever had.

Reminded me alot of the Chateau Fuente Maduro but spicier.
Ashed about halfway through - wow, what a great cigar.


I will definitely be picking up a box of these for my next box purchase.
Thank you newcigarz for your generosity.

I will definitely enjoy the other two.
:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Had a Padron Anni 64 thanks to Icehog3 and a Diamond Crown Maximus thanks to 68trishield. Thank you both!


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> Had a Padron Anni 64 thanks to Icehog3 and a Diamond Crown Maximus thanks to 68trishield. Thank you both!


You are more than welcome Ray, you are one great Gorilla!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

2004 Bolivar Chico
:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu

Thank you, Toddzilla.


----------



## 68TriShield

4WheelVFR said:


> Had a Padron Anni 64 thanks to Icehog3 and a Diamond Crown Maximus thanks to 68trishield. Thank you both!


I'm glad it was good to you Ray...:ss


----------



## volfan

a older Davidoff Special "B" thanks to Ji (khubli), it was AWESOME bro.

a LG Lusitania thanks to Kenny (txdyna65) a great full-bodied smoke.



thanks guys,

scottie


----------



## Bigga Petey

Thanks to Mr. Todzilla.

Could not stand the siren song any more, succumbed to the beckoning, and clipped that '98 Trini Fundadores last night. 

This had been resting in my humi for some months now. I thought to myself, "What if tomorrow never comes? How would I ever know what that Trini smoked like? Would my life be less complete not knowing?" And what special occasion can be deemed so, if not the special occasion of living life itself?

Did some chores in the afternoon and settled in to watch my sprinkler for more than one glorious hour in the company of the afore-mentioned cigar. 

Awesome! Thank you Todd!!

More than awesome!


----------



## fireman43

Thanks to trogdor|the burninator...I smoke a Tatuaje Gran Cojonu 6.5x60 monstrosity this evening. I don't usually smoke sticks this large, but it was very tasty and had the Tatuaje tanginess I like. Thanks Pete!!!


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Thanks to Dave Trishield. He handed me a RASS at the MMH (more acnonyms please!!) and it was OTH!!!!!! :tu

Thanks brotha......


----------



## icehog3

SaltyMcGee said:


> Thanks to Dave Trishield. He handed me a RASS at the MMH (more acnonyms please!!) and it was OTH!!!!!! :tu
> 
> Thanks brotha......


Dave sinks another one.....Jared, you are the latest Battleship!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

snowy! David sent me a CAO Sopranos that I had this afternoon. I was suprised how much I liked it. It was my first one but for some reason I didn't expect much. CAO smokes are hit or miss with me, I like half of their styles and this one falls on the good side.

Thanks David!


----------



## emelbee

Greerzilla - Ashton VSG Tres Mystique - very nice!!


----------



## dcyoung

Partagas SD4 - DragonMan... I really enjoyed this cigar!!!! Thank-you


----------



## Papichulo

dcyoung said:


> Partagas SD4 - DragonMan... I really enjoyed this cigar!!!! Thank-you


I love that cigar.

I had to settle for the CAO Vision and a Brazila


----------



## 68TriShield

Puffy69! A 79 or 80 Partagas 898nv that is one of the most complex cigars i've ever had.So many flavors but mainly the center of a Milky Way bar...Amazing! 
Thanks Freddy


----------



## The Professor

68TriShield! A 2000 Partagas de Partagas #1. This is quickly becoming a favorite for me. Spicey, woody, toasty tobacco. Starts on the mild side of medium and ramps up. Very nice! Thanks Dave!!!

:ss


----------



## Tristan

Huge thank you to Skip aka OpusXOX; a Padron 26 #35 Maduro. All I can say is wow; this was my first 26 and it won't be my last. Smoked for an hour and five minutes of sheer euphoria! Coffee and cocao all the way!


----------



## ahova1906

5 vegas a atomic..awesome sweet tobacco flavor, ash was white and gray, burned evenly I love these things


----------



## icehog3

ahova1906 said:


> 5 vegas a atomic..awesome sweet tobacco flavor, ash was white and gray, burned evenly I love these things


Thanks to....?


----------



## j6ppc

A 1985 Longo compliments of Da Klugs the other night @ the S.H.I.T. herf - damn.... I'm so fskd


----------



## volfan

AF Hemingway Untold Story Maduro from Frank (jechelman). It was YUMMMMMMMY so thanks Frank.

scottie


----------



## smokin5

dbradley. A Padron 2000 Maduro Robusto. I've had the Naturals, but the Maduros are way better - they rock! This was part of the Tit For Tat trades. My verbose review is posted. Thanks again!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

'04 Party Chico
Thanks Toddzilla.
:tu


----------



## Infin1ty

Had a great stick today thanks to JPH


----------



## cricky101

A petit Por Larranaga, not sure on the size, but it's tasty. 
My first, thanks to KASR


----------



## newcigarz

PPS thanks for the split burninator~:tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh

snowy, litto gomez small batch. Great cigar! 

avo_addict, padilla miami 8/11 torp. another great cigar!

Thanks to both of you David and Jim!


----------



## 68TriShield

j6ppc aka Jon,a 2001 LGC MDO#1 that is "ON"!!! Jon,this cigar rocks!Thank you so much


----------



## fireman43

Several folks to thank as it was a long weekend...
txdyna65 for the Bolivar Robusto Tubo. Thanks Kenny! Very tasty!

Woogie for the CAO MX2 Belicoso. Thanks Jay!! It was :dr

The S.H.I.T Crew for the HDM Petit Robusto. It was awesome!! Thanks guys!

LasciviousXXX for the '85 RyJ Churchill Tubo. Thanks Dustin for the chance to smoke this wonderful cigar on such a day of reflection. It was all that and more!


----------



## icehog3

The Professor for a wonderful Party 898 V that I had after a meal of lamb and goat at a Greek BBQ...thanks Darrel!! :tu


----------



## j6ppc

68TriShield said:


> j6ppc aka Jon,a 2001 LGC MDO#1 that is "ON"!!! Jon,this cigar rocks!Thank you so much


Glad you enjoyed it I like those a lot.


----------



## Tristan

Huge thank yous to:

Darrel aka The Professor; unbelievable RyJ Exhibition #4. One of my new favorite cigars.

Skip aka OPUSXOX for a Padron 64 Maduro Churchill size; wonderful cigar; awesome flavor!

Doug aka Dux for a La Aurora 1495 that I smoked early last week. Also a Sherpa 2002 both gifted at the MMH(barber pole looking cigar); this was a very complex NC with both the natural wrapper spice and maduro chocolate flavors. Hit the spot with coffee on the brutal drive home Sunday.

Ron aka RGD for a LGC Serie R #5 Natural; had it on a walk with my wife and finished it sitting down and picking out wedding pictures. Thanks again Ron; awesome cigar!


----------



## icehog3

Awesome Punch Ninfa from zemekone that was probably as old as he is....just a great cigar Gerry, thank you!


----------



## BP22

Yesterday was a 06 RG Lonsdale from a box split with Matt (Sandman). :dr


----------



## snowy

Greerzilla said:


> snowy, litto gomez small batch. Great cigar!
> 
> avo_addict, padilla miami 8/11 torp. another great cigar!
> 
> Thanks to both of you David and Jim!


Finally smoked the small batch. If you do not mind I would like to hear what you thought of the cigar. Maybe you can write a review.


----------



## stig

A VR from 2000 thanks to Stormin. Damn good cigar.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

snowy said:


> Finally smoked the small batch. If you do not mind I would like to hear what you thought of the cigar. Maybe you can write a review.


It's the least I can do!

Thanks again!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=963045#post963045


----------



## RenoB

pnoon. A '98 Monte Especial, words escape me bro - thanks!


----------



## The Professor

AllanB. Finishing off the 02 Md'O #4 -- good cigar that secured my faith in the Md'O line. Thanks, brother!!!


----------



## volfan

Corona Gigante (nicholas) for the awesome RA Belicoso RE. It was a great flavorful smoke. The best RA I have ever had.

scottie


----------



## floydp

Rob(renoB) for the monte #4, as always a go to smoke.

Richard for a BBF, man I love these.

Tristan, Los Statos that I've been wanting to try forever and glad I got to, thanks brother.

Chip for Monte Especial #1 and a Tat Noella, two fine azz cigars.

Tom, for the Cuaba Divino, just had it last night, yummy.

I owe so many thanks for so many great cigars to so many great folks. I have to do better.


----------



## BigBasMan

I had a Punch Grand Cru Punchito thanks to tzaddi. Great cigar. Thanks!!!


----------



## icehog3

floydp said:


> Tom, for the Cuaba Divino, just had it last night, yummy.


Glad you enjoyed it Frank!!

Looking forward to hearing your take on the RyJ.


----------



## raisin

70's Partagas 898 from joed, of course! Thanks for the wonderful experience, again. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Kiwi Michelle! A HdM Coronation...it was nummy thanks!:ss


----------



## Tristan

Doug aka Erratum for an awesome 05 ERDM Demi-Tasse that lasted 40 minutes while I was drinking my morning coffee. It couldn't have been more perfect with the exception that it had to end!


----------



## floydp

icehog3 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Frank!!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your take on the RyJ.


Think I have a plan for that one to Tom, gonna smoke a 70's Party 898 unvarnished from joed on my birthday, think I'll add that RYJ to the lineup. Now if I can get Anita drunk enough on that day I'll be set. Perfect day then!


----------



## smokeyscotch

I had a great one thx to Deroitpha357. Thx, man!:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

68TriShield said:


> Kiwi Michelle! A HdM Coronation...it was nummy thanks!:ss


No problemo!! Glad you enjoyed it. I see more of them in my future...maybe yours as well!!


----------



## tech-ninja

zemekone

'00 Trinidad Fundidores

Great cigar. Thanks, Gerry!


----------



## The Professor

madurofan. Bill gifted me a late-80s/early-90s Monte A, which is my first. Phenomenal cigar. Just amazing. Thanks soooooo much, Bill!!!


----------



## tech-ninja

Chip

Aurora 100 Anos he gave me at Mega MOB

Great cigar, thanks!


----------



## Ski1215

SteveDMatt. I smoked the montecristo I won in his contest. Beautiful night out there too :tu:


----------



## TideRoll

While it wasn't today actually (it was a day or so back), it was a nice little smoke indeed and more than merits mention.

I had a Zino Platinum Chubby, gifted from and enjoyed with Svillekid and NinjaVanish while visiting them. We sat in a small stand of young-ish pines, with pleasant weather and accompanied with appropriate adult beverages.

I have had a Zino Platinum or two in my humidor for at least a year, patiently suffering under the mistaken assumption that it was not a terribly strong cigar and thus had little taste or body. Wrong on my part, and whatever Zino sticks that are in my boxes will not make it another year. Not only was it impeccably built, but it had a very nice, finely balanced taste and was a pleasure to experience. I apparently periodically must require reminding of this, since the thought has occurred to me previously several times, but it brought home the fact that a cigar does not have to leave you with a dizzying buzz to be plenty flavorful.

Thank you, you two. Nothing like having a little Chubby every now and then.


----------



## The Professor

icehog3. Tom gifted me a 70s Partagas 898 Non-Varnished. It was f'in amazing. Just a great cigar from start to finish. In fact, I really took this puppy down to the nub. Thanks, Tom, for an unforgettable cigar.


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> madurofan. Bill gifted me a late-80s/early-90s Monte A, which is my first. Phenomenal cigar. Just amazing. Thanks soooooo much, Bill!!!





The Professor said:


> icehog3. Tom gifted me a 70s Partagas 898 Non-Varnished. It was f'in amazing. Just a great cigar from start to finish. In fact, I really took this puppy down to the nub. Thanks, Tom, for an unforgettable cigar.


You smoked a Monte A AND an 898NV today?
I think you're ready for SoCal, Darrel!


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> icehog3. Tom gifted me a 70s Partagas 898 Non-Varnished. It was f'in amazing. Just a great cigar from start to finish. In fact, I really took this puppy down to the nub. Thanks, Tom, for an unforgettable cigar.


Glad it was good Darrel....I smoked one Wednesday and it was outstanding too. :tu


----------



## icehog3

floydp said:


> Think I have a plan for that one to Tom, gonna smoke a 70's Party 898 unvarnished from joed on my birthday, think I'll add that RYJ to the lineup. Now if I can get Anita drunk enough on that day I'll be set. Perfect day then!


Sounds like a potentially great day Frank....I hope Anita "cooperates". :r


----------



## Infin1ty

I had a very good Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet Series thanks to SmokeyScotch once again, it was amazing and if you want to know more I posted a review!


----------



## RenoB

The Professor, a Punch RS11. Mmmm, Punnnch - thanks bro!


----------



## jbo

ssutton. On Saturday it was a Padron 2000 Natural. On Sunday it was a Perdomo Milisario <spelling> 2nd. Thanks man...they really hit the spot!


----------



## 68TriShield

Clampdown-A Padilla Miami 8~11 corona.Thanks Brian it was yummy!:tu


----------



## Jbailey

I've been running behind and smoked a lot of cigars this past week.

I would like to thank Mitro for a Perdomo Cabinet. I enjoyed it from the first to the last draw.

I would like to thank RenoB for a Montecristo #4. I'm now debating on getting a box of these.

I would like Tristan for a great Los Stato De Luxe. I really liked this stick, even pasted it around to few friends at the smoke shop while I smoked it.

I would like to thank The Professor for a Gurkha Legend. There are a few I like from the Gurkha line and this would be one. Thanks for a good smoke. 

Finally I would like to thank Icehog3 for a little Cuaba. It started with a tight draw but it wasn't long till it opened up with a good flavor. Thanks Tom!

I have never smoked any of these cigars before and always love trying something new. Thanks again!


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Finally I would like to thank Icehog3 for a little Cuaba. It started with a tight draw but it wasn't long till it opened up with a good flavor. Thanks Tom!


Glad it turned out to be a good one!


----------



## 68TriShield

RPB67 a 98 Boli Bonita.What a great smoke Rich...Thanks!


----------



## replicant_argent

courtesy of the old bastage right above me, A Party Mille Fleur, it was fantastic with the Ethiopian Biloya I roasted yesterday, the last inch and a half was a truly Partagian explosion in my mouth, and I mean that in a good way.



thanks Dave.


----------



## 68TriShield

Glad you liked it Pete....

bastage


----------



## bhudson57

Stig - an old Habanos Puros cameroon. With.......plume! Wow I was quite impressed at how good this was for a cheaper cigar!


----------



## cman78

erictheobscure a 5 Vegas 'A' anamoly. MMMM yummy I have a new cigar to see the devil about.


----------



## mitro

backwoods(Al): for the suprisingly yummy LVH he gave me at MMH. Damn fine smoke for relatively little money. Not to mention the many others I've yet to smoke.


----------



## 68TriShield

Salty Mcgee-a RyJ Mille Fluers,a darn good cigar...Thanks Jared


----------



## volfan

'03 Boli CG thanks to Vic (freaking nubbable)
HU Monarch thanks to Carlos (great smooth upmann flavor)

Thanks guys.


----------



## smokin5

Boobar! An Occidental Reserve Double Broadleaf he sent to me in the Newbie PIF about 2 months ago. VERY tasty smoke!! 
Sort of a cross between a Gran Habano No. 3 & Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra. Sweet cedar & spice all the way 'til 
I nubbed that bad boy. :tu


----------



## icehog3

Navy Doc!!

I took off from work 2 hours early as it was a perfect, wind free evening to smoke a cigar on the porch. Lit up a Bolivar Gold Medal that Paul put in my humidor a few months back.

Everything was perfect...draw, burn, flavor changes galore.....in the last third, everything turned surreal..... it was dusk, the cigar was taking a turn towards the incredible, and a fireworks display started on the horizon....not in my head, a real fireworks show! Gave am amazing cigar an amazing ending.

Thanks Paul for giving me the opportunity to try my first solo GM....one left....wonder if there will be fireworks again?


----------



## 68TriShield

Chip and Joed-Both hit me with old Party Charlottes at MMH and i'm loving one right now!:dr A awesome cigar!Thanks you two...


----------



## Jbailey

Smoked a RASS last night from Icehog3. It was a great smoke! Yet another cigar that made it on my growing list of boxes to get.


----------



## Bobb

I am almost finished with a RASSCC I got from the Mr & Mrs Floydp. WOW!!! Fantastic cigar :dr:dr Thank you again Frank and Anita!!!


----------



## Moglman-cl

A few good'uns that have hung around for a while. A couple days back had a tightly rolled '00 Dip #3 from Klugs. Took a bit of work, but worth it in the end. Yum! Also had an '04 RASCC from opusxox, which never fails to amaze. Thanks Dave and Skip.


----------



## Sancho

Smokehouse! Really hit the spot, thanks again!


----------



## floydp

Jeremy(ninjavanish) a Lusi sitting on the deck at the old barn.


----------



## floydp

Bobb said:


> I am almost finished with a RASSCC I got from the Mr & Mrs Floydp. WOW!!! Fantastic cigar :dr:dr Thank you again Frank and Anita!!!


Glad ya liked it Bobbbbbbb!!!


----------



## tech-ninja

Had some I forgot to post about!

Zemekone - 00 Boli PC
83 ERDM Panetella Larga
Both excellent!

Discdog - Factory Press II - Great smoke!

Kenstogie - Perdomo Cabinet Maduro - Nice!

:tu:tu


----------



## Twill413

Ray 4wheelvfr- Monte 2

Tom IceHog- '02 Ninfa (at least the rumor was '02) :tu

Love MoB herfs.


----------



## The Professor

allanb: 00 Partagas Connie#3 -- nice cigar with good corruption and ruining abilities

allanb: 03 Sir Winston -- first 2/3 were amazing ... good corruption potential there, too. 

Thanks, Allan, for the great smokes!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

I had a Siglo VI that was given to me by Tom.. our one and only HOG.. thank you Tom!! Saved that cigar for a special occasion and Shayla Denise June Smith and mom getting to finally come home was the occasion to smoke that baby. What a GREAT cigar!! Thank you Tom!!


----------



## txdyna65

One of the Blakes 

PL Panatela, was a great morning smoke, thanks guys


----------



## icehog3

Ms. Floydp said:


> I had a Siglo VI that was given to me by Tom.. our one and only HOG.. thank you Tom!! Saved that cigar for a special occasion and Shayla Denise June Smith and mom getting to finally come home was the occasion to smoke that baby. What a GREAT cigar!! Thank you Tom!!


The most special occassion I can imagine!! I am honored that you smoked the Sig for Shayla's arrival Anita....that makes me smile big time!


----------



## icehog3

Virtual Smitty!!

Had an '04 Taboada Double Robusto that Joe had Rodolfo roll in the basement some time ago....a great cigar at a great event (MoB Herf).....Thanks Joe!


----------



## shaerza

Kansashat

Enjoying a Chateu Fuente green band


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Padilla Corojo Edicion Especial 2006 thxs2 SilverKid:tu
Now im going to lite up the Boliv he sent me.:dr


----------



## Tristan

Nicholas aka Corona Gigantes for the Punch Punch (awesome) and BBF (excellent, "fruity") and Dan aka Mister Moo for the Partagas Black Robusto. Smoked on a walk with the wife!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Smoked a yummy '05 Partagas short courtesy of Mrs. Rockstar. Thank you very much!


----------



## Moglman-cl

icehog3 said:


> Virtual Smitty!!
> 
> Had an '04 Taboada Double Robusto that Joe had Rodolfo roll in the basement some time ago....a great cigar at a great event (MoB Herf).....Thanks Joe!


Remind Joe to let him out for some sunlight and fresh air more than twice a year sneaking him off to TJ.


----------



## Mark THS

A great 06 Ramon Allones SC thanks to JPH (Jeremy).:ss


----------



## CeeGar

A nice little Partagas this evening thanks to the resident "HOG"! Very good and much appreciated :tu


----------



## icehog3

CeeGar said:


> A nice little Partagas this evening thanks to the resident "HOG"! Very good and much appreciated :tu


I'm mighty glad you enjoyed it! That your first Party Short?


----------



## The Professor

RPB67: Smoked a fantastic 01 BBF gifted to me at MMH. Very nice cigar, Richard. Thank you!!!


----------



## CeeGar

icehog3 said:


> I'm mighty glad you enjoyed it! That your first Party Short?


That was indeed the first...but not the last :tu Thanks Tom!


----------



## Smoked

I am smoking a great cigar right now thanks to DonWeb.


----------



## The Professor

Bling Boy sent along a 98 SP Corona as a hitchhiker. Very, very tasty smoke. Thanks, bro!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Had an '01 Sancho Panza Corona thanks to Cobe-Winston and it was very tasty.:dr


----------



## icehog3

Cobe-Winston.....'98 Juan Lopez #2.....smooth, sweet and creamy..thank you Alex...and for the other one to compare as well! :ss

mmblz.....'06 Bolivar Belicoso Fino....my first '06 of this vitola, and I can confirm '06 was a good year for Bolis! :tu Thanks Julian! 

rookie139....Romeo y Julieta PC....one of the better recent vintage RyJs I have had...thank you Keith!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Had an '05 RASS courtesy of Tom aka Icehog3. Thanks again hog!


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> Had an '05 RASS courtesy of Tom aka Icehog3. Thanks again hog!


Hope it was good to you Ray! :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> Hope it was good to you Ray! :tu


The best RASS I've had yet......of course I've only had 3. Considering my experience with that one though, I may have to change that.:tu


----------



## RHNewfie

Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte Pamplona thanks to Yook! I have GOT to score more of these!


----------



## hockeydad

Stormin

A BBF.
Still tasting it. thanks Norm


----------



## kheffelf

Snowy

Litto Gomez Small Batch

Thanks again snowy for the awesome cigar.


----------



## Mark THS

A Nic 3000 courtesy of Jake (688sonarmen)


----------



## Mr.Maduro

It was a Pepin night......

a Padilla Miami Corona thanks to Papajohna67

a Tatuaje Series P - P3 thanks to Blueface

and a Don Pepin Garcia (Blue) Delicias from jonnybot3000

All were..............:dr:dr:dr *Thanks.*


----------



## Smoked

Vegas Robaina and a Hemingway because DonWeb kicks ass.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Trinidad Maduro Toro thanks to avo_addict from the NST.
:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Had a Petrus Fortus courtesy of Greerzilla. Pretty good smoke.


----------



## j6ppc

An '02 cab ninfa thanks gerry!


----------



## JCK

Enjoying a nice 04 Monte #4 thanks to NCRadioman.


----------



## icehog3

An Ashton ESG from BigVito....after all the disappointing reviews when these first came out, I was pleasantly suprised at what a great cigar this was...Thanks Perry!


----------



## 68TriShield

Bigwaved-The Bolivar BBF he bombed me with.Simply enjoyable,Thanks Dave


----------



## rlacapra1

eric (smokin5)

camacho slr maduro

what a tasty smoke! thanks eric :tu


----------



## OtterAKL4987

A Montecristo White thanks to bazooka joe. Really appreciate it!:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

About to light up a Occidental Reserve Double Broadleaf Maduro from berk-m.
:tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker

A Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 (my first one) and an Opus X...both compliments of dbradley from the blind taste challenge...thanks man!


----------



## gvarsity

RASS from kheffelf from a contest he had. My first one.  Outstading smoke.


----------



## cricky101

Cigarmark - My first RP sungrown from the make a wish thread. Very impressed with the cigar :tu


----------



## The Professor

AllanB went overboard with a 1970s Monte #3. It's amazing! Thanks again, bro!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Justininphilly.. well, last night sitting outside with a RyJ Petit Pyrimide EL2005 *yummm!!!!*


----------



## 68TriShield

Virtual Smitty-one of his custom rolled cigars.What a fantastic cigar!I'm not worthy Joe,Thank You:ss


----------



## justinphilly-cl

a bolivar gold medal

&

1970's Partagas Series Du Conn #3

&

1997 Boli RC

&

2005 Cuaba Divinos

& 

2005 Punch Robusto (swiss release)

& 

1998 RA 898

thanks to all the guys for coming to the philly herf!


----------



## justinphilly-cl

68TriShield said:


> Virtual Smitty-one of his custom rolled cigars.What a fantastic cigar!I'm not worthy Joe,Thank You:ss


i am really beginning to think that joe has that poor guy chained up in his basement!


----------



## 68TriShield

justinphilly said:


> i am really beginning to think that joe has that poor guy chained up in his basement!


He may indeed Justin All i know is that it was one of those cigars you don't forget about for a long time.Joe really humbled me with that one...


----------



## Made in Dade

Yesterday, the South Florida crew got together and smoked some Cohiba Reservas from our favorite Cuban, Blueface. They were real good needless to say. We also had some Gran Patron from Ron1YY. Also, one thing we found out yesterday was snkbyt does smile. :tu


----------



## BigDawgFan

I had a great cigar this morning while reflecting on my daughter's wedding yesterday. Thanks RJT for your wedding cigar recommendation.:tu


----------



## TheDirector

Partagas P2 from 05 thanks to dunng. Thanks Greg


----------



## FriendlyFire

I had a great Davidoff 2000 thanks to the sales guy in thier shop at Colombus circle in NYC.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Thanks to Justin
I too enjoyed some of those very same sticks.



justinphilly said:


> a bolivar gold medal
> 
> &
> 
> 1970's Partagas Series Du Conn #3
> 
> &
> 
> 1997 Boli RC
> 
> &
> 
> 2005 Cuaba Divinos
> 
> &
> 
> 2005 Punch Robusto (swiss release)
> 
> &
> 
> 1998 RA 898
> 
> thanks to all the guys for coming to the philly herf!


----------



## hockeydad

old Sailor

A fuente short story, Thanks Dave. Should have seen the ash.


----------



## RaiderinKS

Courtesy of SteveDMatt, my first ever padron, a #2000 maduro. Very medium and smooth.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

.........MadeInDade.........a Padron '26 #6.........:dr

and volfan..........a Gran Habanos 3 Siglos Gran Robusto? Also very :dr

Thanks Mikey and Scottie...you guys made my day!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Joed - thanks Joe - wonderful quai d orsay panetela 1998.


----------



## smokin5

rlacapra - an Oliva Serie O Torpedo.
I held it as long as I could, 2 months, as I was eager to try this, & I wasn't disappointed. Very nice combination of cedar, coffee & spice!


----------



## justinphilly-cl

props to raisin...
mike gifted me a quai d orsay corona that was delicious!


----------



## 68TriShield

The Professor! A 07 Party Presidenten that was perfect.Thanks Brother Darrel


----------



## jbo

Pepin JJ Series thanks to my daughters!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Arturo Fuente Anejo thanks to Greerzilla.:tu


----------



## Headcrash

I had a Punch Royal Coronation thanks to Shaggy!

Very enjoyable...thanks again :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I had a Montecristo Platinum thanks to Montecristo #2. Thanks Aaron!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Trini Reyes thanks to PapaJohn67 :tu
Actually was last nite.... then today a explosion occurred in my mailbox......Might be a daily thing in this thread for a week or so................:ss


----------



## jbo

Montecristo thanks to Kayak_Rat. Thanks, man, it made waiting for my daughter a little more enjoyable. Thanks for coming by and visiting... I appreciate it!


----------



## 68TriShield

RPB67-the last of some aged Boli Bonitas that Rich bombed me with.Like the ones before it,it was perfect and yummy!Thanks Richard:tu


----------



## joed

Navydoc

I can't share what they were - he didn't tell me - but very good cigars - a PC and a Corona. Maybe because I was trying to pay attention to see if I could recognize - not willing to take a guess - but good - not freshies either.


----------



## Coz77

I wasn't today but id like to thank Dagar for the Pepin JJ he hooked me up with....Very NIIIIICCCEEEE!!!!:dr


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I had a Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Sublime thanks to RGD. Thank you sir!


----------



## hova45

I want to thank George Washington and Benjamin Franklin for the great cigar i had today..


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Had a custom rolled cigar from '05 thanks to Mr. Rockstar!:dr


----------



## 68TriShield

j6ppc for sublime 02 Ninfa...mmm


----------



## 68TriShield

Navydoc for a 98 Trini Funadore that was fantastic!Thank you Paul


----------



## j6ppc

68TriShield said:


> j6ppc for sublime 02 Ninfa...mmm


Glad you liked it Dave


----------



## FriendlyFire

Thanks to Zino Davidoff


----------



## Sancho

Alladin Sane! Excellent Habana Leon, one of my favorite pepin smokes!


----------



## 68TriShield

Man this got buried! 
I had a Acid Kuba Kuba thanks to Icehog3 and it was awesome!!!!!!!!!















:r really though,i had a Cuaba Generoso for Tom that was wonderful! Thanks Brother!


----------



## RenoB

68TriShield said:


> Man this got buried!


Yeah, gets buried quick. And I'm a little behind on MMH gifts smoked:

...txdyna65, an '05 Lusitania that was as good as any I've smoked
...zemekone, an '86 Belinda Belvedere(?) that was nice and gentle with me on Sunday morning

Thanks guys!


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> Man this got buried!
> I had a Acid Kuba Kuba thanks to Icehog3 and it was awesome!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :r really though,i had a Cuaba Generoso for Tom that was wonderful! Thanks Brother!


Glad you dug the Cuaba Dave, they have a pretty unique flavor profile .... as do the Acids!! u


----------



## stig

Had an Aston ESG on my birthday thanks to Stormin.

Thanks Norm.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...papajohn67........a Olivia 100 Angel Torpedo that was smooth and delicious!! :ss Thanks!!


----------



## papajohn67

Mr.Maduro said:


> ...papajohn67........a Olivia 100 Angel Torpedo that was smooth and delicious!! :ss Thanks!!


Glad you enjoyed it. The Angel 100's were a real sleeper. Sometimes you might get a "dud" that smoked out so-so but on the whole they were top notch and truly a great cigar to age. I have 250+ Angel 100's tucked away. :w


----------



## TheDirector

A fantastic Boli BBF from audio1der. Thanks Kevin.


----------



## TheDirector

A dark beautiful 5VegasA from dunng. Thanks Greg!


----------



## stormin

stig said:


> Had an Aston ESG on my birthday thanks to Stormin.
> 
> Thanks Norm.


I hope you enjoyed it Matt. Happy Birthday!


----------



## TheDirector

A beautiful slim Cohiba from Dr. Wogz. Thanks Woggy!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Jovenhut.

A 1992 (I think, maybe '93) H. Upmann 1844, domincan.

Really a good smoke. Very smooth throughout and burned excellent. Draw just a tad on the tight side, but didn't get in the way of the enjoyment.

Thanks Bruce!


----------



## chibnkr

A H. Upmann Tacos, courtesy of a great cigar collector who I do not think is a member of this board...


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

PapaJohn67 had sent me a ied to cheere me up and it had among others, one very, very tasty Party Short that left me with burnt fingers. Many thanks PPJ76!:tu


----------



## icehog3

A 1993 Party Charlotte from Allan! Flavors I have never tasted in the '98s and others I have smoked...just a wonderful cigar.....Allan, this Party Whore thanks you....and I think I have a couple more Partys you have sent me.


----------



## dadof3illinois

Thanks to Coppertop (Mike) for the LGC MDO #4 he gifted me awhile back. This was my first cigar in a several weeks and it reminded me why I like them so much!!!

Thanks again Mike.


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> A 1993 Party Charlotte from Allan! Flavors I have never tasted in the '98s and others I have smoked...just a wonderful cigar.....Allan, this Party Whore thanks you....and I think I have a couple more Partys you have sent me.


These are truly fantastic cigars. IMHO, worlds apart from the 98s. But, I know that Mr. Pepin disagrees. That said, not sure that they are worth the $20 to $25 per stick asking price...unless of course Allan is paying, LOL!


----------



## casadooley

Just fired up an Anejo 46 courtesy of Mr Moo:ss Thanks Moo!:tu


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> These are truly fantastic cigars. IMHO, worlds apart from the 98s. But, I know that Mr. Pepin disagrees. That said, not sure that they are worth the $20 to $25 per stick asking price...unless of course Allan is paying, LOL!


Worlds apart describes it perfectly...I had no idea they were so expensive. I guess I need to thank Allan a second time!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Earlier in the morning,
I had an Ashton VSG courtesy of the Golfman.
:tu


----------



## smokin5

Major Captain Silly - a TASTY Maria Mancini Magic Mountain.
My first one & a great start to the weekend! 
Earthy coffee & honey with just a nip o' nicotine. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Just woke up and am about to light up a Don Pepin black label courtesy of reggiebuckeye via the NC MAW thread.
:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...LascivousXXX.....a PSD2 from '05!! :dr Thanks.


----------



## mitro

The guy above me! No, not my upstairs neighbor, or God even. Mr. Maduro. I had my first Tatuaje ever; a Havana VI Angeles from the box split he did. I may have found a new favorite smoke! Its not often I have a PC that last me over an hour! :ss


----------



## dadof3illinois

Awhile ago in a PIF Klugs granted my wish for a QDO. He sent me an 85 QDO Corona. Just got around to smoking it today at the club. Wow, I thought these were going to be mild? Not that it was full bodied by any means but not near as mild as I was told it would be.

Thanks Dave, this was a great cigar and a nice way to end my afternoon after a not so good round of golf today!!


----------



## RenoB

...snkbyt, a CAO eXtreme. Thought I had grabbed an SP because the bands are so similar but after I lit it up at a fair today I thought "this is no SP". Looking closer at the band I discovered that what I was smoking was non other than the cigar I received in a BBQ sauce trade and dang, it was a fine smoke - thanks Alex!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Smoked an '05 Partagas Series D #4 thanks to RPB67. It was good, but I can tell these will be very tasty in a few years.:dr


----------



## chibnkr

Che Salomon thanks to Bruce. Sorry it took me so long to get around to smoking it!


----------



## scoot

Montecristo #4 thanks to Mr. Maduro. It was a dream to smoke, thanks alot Patrick!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Don Pepin Serie JJ courtesy of the very generous sutton219.
:tu


----------



## Moglman-cl

... several BOTLs from previous years.

A few days back, had a '04 JL Sel #1 from Da Klugs, a '02 Partagas Corona from jgros001 and a RyJ Beli from Nooner. Thank you Dave, Jeff and Pat for the teriffic smokes. Each was spectacular in it's own way.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Kenny (txdyna65)...

An Anejo 46! Superb as usual. Thanks Kenny! Was the perfect cigar at the BBQ yesterday and while playing horseshoes. I think my game actually improved after I started smoking it.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

scoot said:


> Montecristo #4 thanks to Mr. Maduro. It was a dream to smoke, thanks alot Patrick!


I'm glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

4WheelVFR said:


> Had a Petrus Fortus courtesy of Greerzilla. Pretty good smoke.


Glad you enjoyed it.

I personally thought they were a decent quality smoke, but I didn't like the taste because it reminded me of hemingways, and I don't like hemis.


----------



## 68TriShield

jgros001-a 03 RASS that was a complete joy to smoke!Thank you Jeff :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Had an '03 Monte #1 courtesy of Cobe-winston. You can never go wrong with a Monte! Thank you sir!


----------



## chibnkr

Dunhill Cabinetta. Mmmmm.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Thanks to RPB67 for an '06 Por Larranaga Petite Corona. :dr


----------



## icehog3

Had on "01 Juan Lopez #2 thanks to Alex (rdcross). Oldest cigar of a vitola that you have smoked doesn;t necessarily translate to the best one, but in this case it easily did....Best Juan Lopex I have ever smoked by a longshot!

Alex, I know your not around right now...but thank you, wherever you are!!


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> Had on "01 Juan Lopez #2 thanks to Alex (rdcross). Oldest cigar of a vitola that you have smoked doesn;t necessarily translate to the best one, but in this case it easily did....Best Juan Lopex I have ever smoked by a longshot!
> 
> Alex, I know your not around right now...but thank you, wherever you are!!


Alex is a great guy! Glad you enjoyed the smoke!


----------



## chibnkr

Hey - I just hit 400 posts! Wooo-hooo!


----------



## galaga

chibnkr said:


> Hey - I just hit 400 posts! Wooo-hooo!


Post ho!

Jose, Larry, Mo, Dave, Pete, Jon and dang me if I forgot anybody. What a week-end. Thanks gentlemen. :ss:tu


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Dunhill Cabinetta. Mmmmm.


Did you forget the "I had a great cigar today, _thanks to_..." part? :r

Alex is a great guy...great name too, eh?


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> great name too, eh?


Indeed it is! Went to the zoo today with the little guy. What a blast that was!


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Indeed it is! Went to the zoo today with the little guy. What a blast that was!


I bet he liked Gorillas the best!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Don Pepin Serie JJ courtesy of the very generous sutton219.
> :tu


Another Don Pepin Serie JJ this time from Golfman.
:tu:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Another Don Pepin Serie JJ this time from Golfman.
> :tu:tu


Now lighting up a CAO Gold Maduro from Golfman.
:tu:tu:tu


----------



## DonWeb

cohiba lancero - dang those things are good. (thanks for the push moglman)


----------



## Moglman-cl

DonWeb said:


> cohiba lancero - dang those things are good. (thanks for the push moglman)


You're welcome Tony. Those are good, sometimes too good (for my wallet).


----------



## wharfrathoss

fuente rothschild maduro from smokin5-think i'll be getting more of these!


----------



## icehog3

An '02 Punch Punch, courtesy of my friend Peter (pnoon). I just started getting into Punch cigars the last few months, and this one confirmed why. Thanks Peter! :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

La Gloria Cubana Reserva figurado Felicias courtesy of newcigarz from the NC MAW. 
Tony was also the first to introduce me to the LGC line with a beautiful sampler of Maduro #5s. 

What a great BOTL; really glad I met him.
:tu


----------



## scoot

Padron 2000 from floydp that came along with his blind taste test sticks. One of my favorites, thanks, brother!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

My first Punch Rare Corojo thanks to Golfman.
Great cigar.. might have to get more of these.
:tu


----------



## volfan

I have a few so here they are starting with tonight.

A 2001 Cohiba Lancero thanks to Jeff (jgros001) and it was the BEST Cohiba I have ever had.

A Padilla Miami Custom Roll thanks to Ji (khubli) last week and it was very complex and lasted forever

An ERDM Tainos, SLR Churchill Tubo and a BBF thanks to Kenny (txdyna65) and all were excellent but that Tainos rocked BIGTIME.

scottie


----------



## txdyna65

Glad you enjoyed them Scottie...if you are running low on sticks Ive sent ya I could fix that :ss


----------



## volfan

txdyna65 said:


> Glad you enjoyed them Scottie...if you are running low on sticks Ive sent ya I could fix that :ss


I am pretty sure that I still have a stick or two from you just laying around in the humi somewhere.... but thanks for the offer.

btw, package for you leaves on Thursday morning


----------



## 68TriShield

jgros001 again! A 01 Party Lonsdale that was so good...Thank you Jeff!


----------



## j6ppc

A slenderella thanks to mo.
Mighty tasty. Thank you sir.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

An LFD thanks to svillekid. Thank you!


----------



## clampdown

68TriShield said:


> Clampdown-A Padilla Miami 8~11 corona.Thanks Brian it was yummy!:tu


A little late, but Im glad you enjoyed it, have a great fourth.


----------



## ssutton219

I mentioned that I needed to try a Ashton cigar before the event on July 12th and guinsdan sent one with a Xikar cutter I was interested in trading for. Well the cigar was GREAT so THANK YOU again to ya Dan!!


----------



## Moglman-cl

...icehog3!

This little number has been sitting around since I received it in Sept. '05. Tom gifted me an '04 Boli CJ and it was nothing short of perfect. Great draw, great Boli flavor. Thank you Murph!!


----------



## icehog3

Moglman said:


> ...icehog3!
> 
> This little number has been sitting around since I received it in Sept. '05. Tom gifted me an '04 Boli CJ and it was nothing short of perfect. Great draw, great Boli flavor. Thank you Murph!!


I'm honored you burned it over the Holiday Scott! Glad it was good to you!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

PapaJohn! A Padilla 1932 he traded me. Great taste. These are really great cigars and quite different than the 8/11. I'm not going to say better, just different. 8/11 has more mini-twang, but 1932 is definitely more complex.

Thanks John!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

RPB67 yet again for a Por Larranaga Panatella:dr


----------



## Kngof9ex

I had a A. Fuente Short Story thanks to Shaggy, thanks man it was just what the doctor ordered, a quick but good quality smoke thanks

Dan


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...*squid*.... A Cuesta Rey Aristocrat...."Operation Iraqui Freedom" edition!! Thanks Mike!! Great smoke to have on the 4th....especially knowing it came _from_ the troops!! :u


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Quinteros Panatela from Alyks..
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Los Statos de Lux from the Dakotan..
:tu:tu


----------



## BigGreg

an aged Opux X XXX from bonggoy Thanks!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

My first La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero from newcigarz.
:tu


----------



## txdyna65

Fireman Joe, a Partagas Super Partagas, that was one fine smoke thanks a bunch Joe


----------



## joed

Mrs. Rock Star

A Jose Cueto Custom Rolled - Yummy


----------



## newcigarz

Marlboro Cigars said:


> My first La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero from newcigarz.
> :tu


Hey buddy, you smoked that one. what did you think?


----------



## The Professor

two ... both from justinphilly: 98 Boli Corona (wrote a review) and 2000 Punch Black Prince (yummers). thanks justin!!!!!


----------



## j6ppc

A '98 Punch Corona thanks to pnoon. Damn. Great smoke. Thank you Peter.


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> A '98 Punch Corona thanks to pnoon. Damn. Great smoke. Thank you Peter.


They are smoking really nice right now. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## smokin5

...Major Captain Silly - a smooth-drawing Edge Toro!
Thanks again!!


----------



## chibnkr

P150. Thanks, Bruce.


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> P150. Thanks, Bruce.


Yum!! :dr


----------



## clampdown

Bill at LCP
AVO LE7

He isnt a member of CS but always opens his doors for us to hang out and smoke


----------



## zhadum

I had my first 5 Vegas Series A today thanks to JDO. It's a really graet smoke:dr


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Reggiebuckeye granted me this wish of mine from the NC MAW.
It is a Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro #4.

Thanks for the great smoke.
:tu:tu


----------



## cigar_040

*RASS (can't remember the year) @ my brother's wedding compliments of Mr. Moo. Thanks Dan !!!!!*

*H.Upmann CM ('06) sitting on porch @ the post-wedding/reception family get together watching the race compliments of 68TriShield. Thanks Dave !!!!!*


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....BostonDude_05......A Pepin Garcia Black Label Short Torpedo!!! :dr:dr:dr

Yummmmm!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Don Tomas Cameroon Classic Perfecto #2 from hockeydad.
Great and very friendly BOTL - thanks for the beautiful smoke.
:tu


----------



## Sancho

AlladinSane! Old Henry Robusto, great spicy smoke :tu


----------



## Moglman-cl

... joed!!

I finally got around to smoking a sweet 98 Hoyo Short Corona gifted a while back from joed. I really like these little babies. Thank you Joe!!


----------



## newcigarz

Olivia Series V courtesy of Teninx. Thanks Lou!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

newcigarz said:


> Olivia Series V courtesy of Teninx. Thanks Lou!:tu


Sorry that was an Oliva Serie V. :r

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=92548


----------



## Puffin Fresh

70's Partagas 898 NV thanks to Da Klugs and his tribute contest! The amount of smoke out of that thing was awesome!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Montecristo #2 for a Montecristo Platinum Vintage 2000.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Enjoyed a Padron 'thousand series thanks to Montecristo #2. Thanks Aaron!


----------



## icehog3

1/2 way through a '98 Partagas PC from fredster, and it is wonderful!! Thanks Fred!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Punch Rare Corojo from Stevieray.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

cigar_040 said:


> *RASS (can't remember the year) @ my brother's wedding compliments of Mr. Moo. Thanks Dan !!!!!*
> 
> *H.Upmann CM ('06) sitting on porch @ the post-wedding/reception family get together watching the race compliments of 68TriShield. Thanks Dave !!!!!*


My pleasure Andy!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Jovenhut!

Bruce gave me an '02 or '03 Chisel Maduro that was devine!

No dinner tonight and man, there is that Vitamin N buzz I haven't seen for a while!


----------



## TheDirector

dunng

Montecristo Especiale No.1 - Thanks Greg


----------



## jbo

ericksson20...an Arganese Maduro Chairman. Never had one before but the taste was good and consistent all the way through. A very enjoyable hour thanks to a very good guy. Thanks Mikko!


----------



## FriendlyFire

Thanks to the sales guys at Davifof clombus circle NYC


----------



## Cigarmark

Deuce, he gifted me a PAN '64. It was :dr. I had it for breakfast today.


----------



## field

White97jimmy, who slammed me with a nice Leon Jimmenez!


----------



## Moglman-cl

... downunderLLG

I just fired up a first for me sent by Jason what seems such a short time ago. Makes me recall Vegemite and Hot sauce. Anyway, I enjoyed a RyJ Robusto LE 2001 after getting home tonight. I was very good once I got past the first 1/2" or so, nice long finish. Thank you very much Jason!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Tom (Icehog3) for an '05 Bolivar Royal Corona. Thanks Tom!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Another LGC Serie R#4 from newcigarz..
Thanks to a true BOTL for a great smoke.
:tu


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> Tom (Icehog3) for an '05 Bolivar Royal Corona. Thanks Tom!


Hope it was good to you Ray!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> Hope it was good to you Ray!


That it was Tom. I never have been a fan of Bolivar, but I seem to be enjoying them more and more lately......especially the last 2 or 3.:dr


----------



## joed

Moglman said:


> ... joed!!
> 
> I finally got around to smoking a sweet 98 Hoyo Short Corona gifted a while back from joed. I really like these little babies. Thank you Joe!!


glad you like these - one of my little secrets - not too expensive and not too hard to find and not too many folks know that they are good. Which is OK.


----------



## stig

Thanks to detroitpha357 I had a great Padron Churchill last night.


Lanks to Pnoon I had a RYJ en Cedro


----------



## 68TriShield

Navydoc! A 70s Ninfa on the porch at the beach cottage.MMM good,Thanks Paul!


----------



## Sancho

Junior! Punch Maddy Robusto...quite good :ss


----------



## jbo

eriksson20. An Arganese Maduro Presidente. Thanks Mikko, I really appreciate it!


----------



## physiognomy

b0rderman - Stefan gifted me a '05 PSD#4 at the recent Denver herf. It went down really well with a couple of Murphy's stouts last night. Thanks!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Montecristo #2 for an '05 H. Upmann Magnum 46. Thanks Aaron!


----------



## Lanthor

Khelfelf, Fumidores. I wasn't expecting too much given the price point, but the wrapper, construction, and smell were fantastic. This smoke reaffirmed what I have been starting to expect. I like a straight foward, slightly spicy crojo/crillo smoke that does not prestent a lot of sweatness. At least that is where I am at right now. This cigar beat the Perdomo cammie, and Padilla Hybrid (also via Kyle) I have had this weekend, easily.

Thanks Kyle.


----------



## icehog3

Padron 26 Natty from BigVito.
RyJ Ex. #4 from RenoB
JL#2 from Don Web
Punch Punch from Twill413

Yeah, yesterday was a good day. 

Thanks MoBsters!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Padron 26 Natty from BigVito.
> RyJ Ex. #4 from RenoB
> JL#2 from Don Web
> Punch Punch from Twill413
> 
> Yeah, yesterday was a good day.
> 
> Thanks MoBsters!!


Hey Tom is that job position you offered me still available, I dont need pay I just want to be closer when yall do herfs.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Tom is that job position you offered me still available, I dont need pay I just want to be closer when yall do herfs.


You are welcome here 24/7, 365 Booker!


----------



## MeNimbus

Opus X Fuente Fuente from Kngof9ex 
Anejo 46 from Cold Cuts
Partagas Black from Dux
Don Pepin and Padron from Mr. Maduro

NYC 3.0 Herf was a blast:ss. I look forward to 4.0 :mn


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Icehog3 for an '05 Punch Corona. Thanks again Tom!


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> Icehog3 for an '05 Punch Corona. Thanks again Tom!


Hope you enjoyed it Ray! :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it Ray! :ss


I did very much. Thank you Tom.


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks to Tom (icehog), Cuaba Exclusivos. I had forgotten about it after he had sent it to me in a MAW/PIF Now you gone and done it Tom, gonna have to get me a box of em  :tu Thanks a bunch, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## papajohn67

txdyna65 said:


> Thanks to Tom (icehog), Cuaba Exclusivos. I had forgotten about it after he had sent it to me in a MAW/PIF Now you gone and done it Tom, gonna have to get me a box of em  :tu Thanks a bunch, I really enjoyed it.


And me with my lousy old Aurora 100 Anos.....Kenny I'm jealous.


----------



## icehog3

txdyna65 said:


> Thanks to Tom (icehog), Cuaba Exclusivos. I had forgotten about it after he had sent it to me in a MAW/PIF Now you gone and done it Tom, gonna have to get me a box of em  :tu Thanks a bunch, I really enjoyed it.


Glad to give you a mini-shove down the Cuaba slope, Kenny!! I messed with Texas!


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, yesterday was a good day.
> 
> Thanks MoBsters!!


Yeah, it was!

I've gotta thank DonWeb for the JL2 I smoked Sunday morning, great late morning smoke Tony - Thanks!

And thanks to Tristan for the SP Bachilleres. I like the SP line and this was no exception, pretty straight tobacco with a little salty fruit.


----------



## jbo

An RP Sungrown thanks to ssutton. Shawn it was a very good and relaxing smoke. Thanks, man!


----------



## cigar_040

*'06 Partagas Presidente (actually 1/2 way thru it now.......)*
*Compliments of Tom (icehog3) in a MAW/PIF. *

*Thanks again Tom*


----------



## icehog3

cigar_040 said:


> *'06 Partagas Presidente (actually 1/2 way thru it now.......)*
> *Compliments of Tom (icehog3) in a MAW/PIF. *
> 
> *Thanks again Tom*


Hope it was good to ya, Andy!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

I had a terrific cigar( Trini Funi ) thanks to good bud PapaJohn67! Was my first but most certainly not my last. Thanks PPJ67!!!!!:tu


----------



## stig

Thanks to Pnoon for an 06 PLPC and to Stormin for a Partagas 160 Churchill which I smoked after closing on my new house yesterday. 2 great smokes to wrap up a good day.


----------



## The Dakotan

I'm having my first La Flor Dominicana thanks to BigJon. It's the LFD Double Ligero Chisel Maduro. I'm loving it! Thanks BigJon! :ss


----------



## physiognomy

About 1/3rd of the way through a Fuente Don Carlos #4 gifted to me by macms. Thanks Fred, it's my first Fuente DC & won't be my last.


----------



## jaycarla

Having my first 5 Vegas A Maduro thanks to StevedMatt!! Add another Maduro to the rotation, very nice!!:ss


----------



## field

Had my first 5 Vegas Gold, thanks to the Dakotan, very nice! Thank you my friend!


----------



## The Dakotan

field said:


> Had my first 5 Vegas Gold, thanks to the Dakotan, very nice! Thank you my friend!


I'm glad you're enjoying it, brother!


----------



## Seanohue

I had a Padron 1926 #35 natural tonight courtesy of Mr. 68Trishield. I have had this in my humi since he gave it to me in January. It's definitely a great smoke, but I don't think the Padron flavor profile fits me. Thanks again for the smoke Dave! :ss


----------



## icehog3

'98 Montecristo Especiale and '04 Trinidad Coloniales from rdcross

Hoyo de Monterray Le Hoyo des Dieux from mmblz

Thanks Alex and Julian! :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

wilblake for an '06 Cohiba Siglo II.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Icehog3 for a Tatuaje White Label. Very good cigar. Thanks Tom.


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> Icehog3 for a Tatuaje White Label. Very good cigar. Thanks Tom.


Glad you enjoyed it Ray! :ss


----------



## shaggy

perdomo cab series from seanohue and a punch petit corination from hockeydad.....both great smokes
thanks bros :tu


----------



## icehog3

.....althekiller!

Smoked a wonderful 'o4 Tabby DC tonight, just a wonderful cigar to give my night a wonderful end. Did I say wonderful enough? Good, because it was....wonderful, that is.

Thanks Allen!


----------



## Sawyer

Smoked 5 great cigars over the past 2 days thanks to Blue Havana II(where I bought them) and suggestions from fellow brothers of the leaf from here.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Had a wonderful '98 Party Charlotte today thanks to Frank and Anita. Nice to have been able to smoke it with you on skype today with you smoking one too. Thanks very very muchly!


----------



## Mark THS

Had a Tampa Sweetheart #4 gifted by mrbl8k all the way back in feb or march.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Greerzilla for a tasty Dona Flor.


----------



## rockyr

...muziq An AF Don Carlos Belicoso that he sent me as part of our NST trade last December. The Don Carlos line has become my favorite AF after the Hemingways. Excellent burn and draw and great taste. Great way to finish up a weekend.


----------



## joed

Navydoc

a La China custom rolled - small ring gauge - outstanding flavor - terrific cigar

Thank you Doc - that was great!


----------



## jbo

Mikko... thanks man, I appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

JohnnyFlake for an '04 Punch PC del Punch. Thanks bro!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....txdyna65... a R & J Cazadores from '04!! Thanks brother!! :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

wilblake for an '06 Vegas Robaina Unicos. Thanks!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Montecristo #2 for a Gurkha Genghis Khan. I don't normally smoke Gurkhas, but this was pretty good. Thanks Aaron!


----------



## 12stones

Ji (khubli) gifted me a Griffin Fuerte awhile back that kicked my butt, but tasted great while it did.


----------



## volfan

Ji, twice yesterday.

a Davidoff Special "B" with some age on it and it was a GREAT morning cigar (4am on the way to the airport).

a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Lancero yesterday at the beginning of the herf and it was tasty as hell.

THANKS JI.

scottie


----------



## RHNewfie

mitro - Indian Tabac SF Maduro


----------



## shaggy

3 very fine cigars from questionable origins at a power herf courtesy of stormin


----------



## SDmate

I smoked 2 great cigars today with my good friend pnoon 
first he gifted me a Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro
followed by an excellent SCdH El Principe:dr
many thanks Peter you're a true BOTL


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> I smoked 2 great cigars today with my good friend pnoon
> first he gifted me a Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro
> followed by an excellent SCdH El Principe:dr
> many thanks Peter you're a true BOTL


My pleasure, mate. Glad you enjoyed them. While you were smoking those two, I was enjoying a Monte 4 from pinoyman and a Party Short from SD Beerman. A great way to spend a couple of hours on a gorgeous day.


----------



## pinoyman

joed said:


> Navydoc
> 
> a La China custom rolled - small ring gauge - outstanding flavor - terrific cigar
> 
> Thank you Doc - that was great!


When you said small rg, how small?
I haven't seen a small rg La China.

Glad you enjoy it and wtg Doc.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Greerzilla for a small Paul Garmirian. That was my first PG, pretty good.


----------



## physiognomy

Moglman - '00 Hoyo Du Roi that kept me up 'till 4am one night last week... I was blown away! Thanks again for introducing me to some awesome cigars!


----------



## Moglman-cl

physiognomy said:


> Moglman - '00 Hoyo Du Roi that kept me up 'till 4am one night last week... I was blown away! Thanks again for introducing me to some awesome cigars!


I'm glad you liked it Peter, if you don't blame me for the 4 am bed time.


----------



## newcigarz

A Pepin Blue Label Lancero Care of khubli. A wonderful smoke in an size that I normally wouldn't smoke- but have come to enjoy. Thanks Ji! :tu


----------



## Mister Moo

Airborne RU -

A roadtrip across the eastern continental divide made better with a 
Boli Lonsdale (00) :tu and a 
SCdlH el Principe (01). :tu:tu

That SCdlH was better'n coffee, Larry. Thanks again.


----------



## mitro

A Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sungrown #60 thanks to Jbailey. Very nice smoke. :tu


----------



## FriendlyFire

Had a Padron 1964 last night thanks to the sales guy at the Davidoff shop in NYC clombus circle



mitro said:


> A Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sungrown #60 thanks to Jbailey. Very nice smoke. :tu


----------



## joed

pinoyman said:


> When you said small rg, how small?
> I haven't seen a small rg La China.
> 
> Glad you enjoy it and wtg Doc.


Like maybe between 38 and 42 - a "fancy" shape - very unique - carbonbased_al hadn't seen one before either - when I passed it to him so he could take a puff, I had to remind him that it's polite to pass it back! :r

It was as good as it was unique.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

SD Beerman - Thanks Larry for the Cohiba Lancero '01. Enjoyed it immensely today while skyping with Trishield. Now I gotta stand up and see if I fall over:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...NavyDoc...an '83 ERdM Panatelas Largos!!! :dr:dr:dr

Thanks!! So far that's the oldest cigar I have ever had!!


----------



## 68TriShield

Puff Daddy for a La Fuerza he gave me at the non-herf,thanks Jeff!Like you said chocolate all over the place :dr

and Pathman for CoRo,thanks Mike it was a great stick!


----------



## RHNewfie

My wife!! she wen't on a trip and brought me back some Onyx Reserve!


----------



## macms

monte joyitas from cigarsarge, a true gent. Thank you Ken for this moment of bliss!! :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Montecristo #2 for an '05 RyJ Churchill. Thanks Aaron, that was a great smoke!


----------



## cigar_040

'90 ERDM Demi-Tasse compliments of William (wij).

This cigar was/is awesome.......!!!

Thanks again


----------



## smokin5

boonedoggle - a pretty tasty Juan Lopez Torpedo.
Thanks!!


----------



## 68TriShield

Last night from Zack,a Toboda Custom rolled that was bursting with flavor!Thanks Kayak Rat!!!:ss


----------



## LORD PUFFER

Had the first DPG Blue out of my box purchase. I truly think I have a new favorite go to. Perfect blend.:dr


----------



## catfish

On friday I had a HDM rothchild, and on saturday I had a Padron 3000. Both of them gifted to me by Kenstogie. On sunday I will have a Rass gifted to me from Tech-Ninja. Thank you guys.


----------



## montecristo#2

4WheelVFR said:


> Montecristo #2 for an '05 RyJ Churchill. Thanks Aaron, that was a great smoke!


Wow, I must be getting old! :hn

I don't even remember giving you one of these, heck, I don't even remember having any of these.   :hn :r


----------



## pnoon

montecristo#2 said:


> Wow, I must be getting old! :hn
> 
> I don't even remember giving you one of these, heck, I don't even remember having any of these.   :hn :r


:r :r :r

Have another sugar packet, Aaron.


----------



## Da Klugs

HU Super Corona from Brandon sitting on the pier last night. Nummy. Thanks!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

montecristo#2 said:


> Wow, I must be getting old! :hn
> 
> I don't even remember giving you one of these, heck, I don't even remember having any of these.   :hn :r


ROFL! You just have to remember how many trade, bomb, and gifted smokes I have.....a lot.


----------



## montecristo#2

pnoon said:


> Have another sugar packet, Aaron.


Thanks Peter, but I think I need more than sugar these days. I better start looking into Alzheimer's meds before it is too late.

This is the first time in a while I have opened this thread. I was just going back through it and noticed I have sent out a good number of cigars that I had totally forgotten about. Crap, some of them I honestly don't even remember sending. . .  :hn :r

Damn, Ray how were those monte platinums I sent you, including the vintage one?


----------



## 4WheelVFR

montecristo#2 said:


> Thanks Peter, but I think I need more than sugar these days. I better start looking into Alzheimer's meds before it is too late.
> 
> This is the first time in a while I have opened this thread. I was just going back through it and noticed I have sent out a good number of cigars that I had totally forgotten about. Crap, some of them I honestly don't even remember sending. . .  :hn
> 
> Damn, Ray how were those monte platinums I sent you, including the vintage one?


The vintage one was good!:dr


----------



## montecristo#2

4WheelVFR said:


> ROFL! You just have to remember how many trade, bomb, and gifted smokes I have.....a lot.


I guess that is true, you were targeted pretty hard a couple of months ago. :ss

That and I have sent you a good number of cigar over the past year.



4WheelVFR said:


> The vintage one was good!:dr


If you want more, the place I got them from might still have some, want me to pass along the info? I think he said they were several years old, but don't quote me on that, I am clearly losing my mind these days. :r :r


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Thanks to Eric/cabinetsticker I had a very Tasty Boli Gold Medal. I don't know what year but it was none the less tasty.....Oh yeah and an OpusX Belicoso xXx "Power Ranger" from about 2004 also from Eric and MAN how the FFOX's change with age. Talk about mellow out. Quite nice.
and last but definately not least a mystery stick sent to me from JPA0741 but that is another thread (Who's The MAn)

Thanks guys.....

B:ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

montecristo#2 said:


> I guess that is true, you were targeted pretty hard a couple of months ago. :ss
> 
> That and I have sent you a good number of cigar over the past year.
> 
> If you want more, the place I got them from might still have some, want me to pass along the info? I think he said they were several years old, but don't quote me on that, I am clearly losing my mind these days. :r :r


I am buying absolutely nothing right now. I'm saving up for a down payment on a house, so no new stogies for a while.


----------



## BigVito

thanks to Tom I had this great cigar, thanks Bro!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1080395#post1080395


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> thanks to Tom I had this great cigar, thanks Bro!!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1080395#post1080395


Right back atcha!

I had a wonderful Monte #2 tonight thanks to Perry (BigVito)...thanks Brother, it was a coffee and cocoa dream.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Think I forgot to post it. An '02 or '03 LFD DL Chisel from Jovenhut that was excellent and...

an '05 Maduro Edge from the SHITers, also fantastic.

Thanks!


----------



## volfan

I had a wonderful Tatuaje Noellas Reserva (the dark ones) courtesy of Aaron (montecristo#2). It as very flavorful and lasted over an hour. A very nice cigar.

Thanks Aaron,

scottie


----------



## 68TriShield

chibnkr-a 91 Monte #1 which I'm loving right now!Thank you Mike :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

wilblake for an '05 PSD4. Thanks!:dr


----------



## txdyna65

Not sure if it was Ji or Scottie because they have both sent them to me.
Padilla Custom Roll, 2 hours of bliss 

Im gonna cry when I run out of these Jewels lol......thanks to both of ya :tu


----------



## hova45

thanks to brent i had a great lgc maduro.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...NavyDoc for a Graycliff Château Grand Cru - (Purple Label) Robusto? :dr

and

...NCRadioMan for a Don Lino AFRICA KIFARO TORPEDO also :dr

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Cigarmark

In the process of smoking a La Aurora Preferedo Sapphire gifted by yourchoice in the "your da man" pif. This was one of the tag-alongs. I have had the Ruby before but not the Sapphire. All I can say is :dr and:chk. Darn yummy!!


----------



## Mister Moo

68Tri'd! Thanks again, Dave. I've been sitting on that other Castro for quite a few months. It seems to have gotten fatter, just sitting in the humi. 

Nice, fat powersmoke for a long drive; sucked that puppy down until my lips began to glow. 

It also got all the other odors of of my car. :r


----------



## Mister Moo

Thanks, what ever your name was, for this mellow, nutty/vanilla '03. I thought on it for a while and finally lit a match. Very nice. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

Mister Moo said:


> 68Tri'd! Thanks again, Dave. I've been sitting on that other Castro for quite a few months. It seems to have gotten fatter, just sitting in the humi.
> 
> Nice, fat powersmoke for a long drive; sucked that puppy down until my lips began to glow.
> 
> It also got all the other odors of of my car. :r


I am extremely happy that you enjoyed it and it destunk your ride Dan


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Cigargal for a NonCuban Fonseca Serie(s) F. I was a little leary of this one, as my experience with NC Fonsecas has not been the best. This one was pretty darn yummy though, all the way to the end. Thanks for the good smoke!


----------



## cigar_040

It was actually yesterday afternoon........

'04 BBF from Hollywood in a MAW/PIF

Awesome cigar........:tu


Thanks Dave !!!


----------



## chibnkr

It was actually a few days ago...a Partagas 155 109/DC. An outstanding cigar from an even more outstanding CS brother, Navydoc. Thanks!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Hollywooooooooooood! Thanks Dave for the very nice '06 Boli PC! First one I have had and I enjoyed very much:ss:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Had a "5 Vegas A" I was bombed with by a great BOTL - hova45 :ss


----------



## drawfour

Padron #2000, from WeekendSmoker. :ss:tu:ss:tu

Thanks, man!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

cigar_040 for an '05 RASS. The more I smoke these, the more I like 'em. Thanks!


----------



## 68TriShield

Avid Smoker for a 03 Monte C EL,great flavors with this cigar!Thank you Shane


----------



## hollywood

*68TriShield* - Smoked a wonderful RASS on the way to a meeting today! It was spot on!! Thanks much Dave!!!

*BamaDoc* - Smoked a Sancho Bellicoso on the way back from aforementioned meeting! Damn; I forgot how much I liked these! Really smoked great! Thank you, too Stewart!!!


----------



## hollywood

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hollywooooooooooood! Thanks Dave for the very nice '06 Boli PC! First one I have had and I enjoyed very much:ss:tu


Glad you enjoyed it Michelle!! They are the bees knees when they're on!!


----------



## Smoked

I had two great smokes last night and two great smokes tonight thanks to Kayak_Rat. Thanks bro!


----------



## BigVito

*Rock Star* Smoked a very tasty '99 Partagas Lusitanias :dr thanks for the great smoke Brother!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

SvilleKid for a Torano Exodus '59 Silver. Thanks!:dr


----------



## 68TriShield

hollywood said:


> *68TriShield* - Smoked a wonderful RASS on the way to a meeting today! It was spot on!! Thanks much Dave!!!
> 
> I'm glad enjoyed it Dave!:tu


----------



## zemekone

Havannaaddict: 98 Punch Punch
Coma: 70ish H.upmann Preciosas
Cigarflip: 2001 Hoyo Du Duiex


----------



## icehog3

Smoked a great H. Upmann #2 after my game last night....Thanks to *King James*!


----------



## joed

Bruce5

A 1982 Punch Nectar #2

Thank you for providing me the unique experience of smoking this cigar


----------



## icehog3

a '98 Bolivar Corona Extra thanks to *Da Klugs*. Had a wonderful mix of smoothness and spice, with a wild licorice finish...thanks Dave!


----------



## 68TriShield

Last night Drob for a 99 Fonseca that packed a heck of a punch for a 8 year old cigar,delicious!Thanks Doyle:ss

Tonight it's thanks to Patrick aka Mr.Maduro for a rockin Tatuaje Reserva:ss,a excellent cigar!


----------



## LORD PUFFER

I enjoyed a year plus Padilla Habano torp tonight. I wasn't expecting how much I enjoyed this smoke. Thanks to PapaJohn for the gift!:ss


----------



## Moglman-cl

Physiognomy!

Peter gifted me a RyJ Ex #4 that I had tonight. It was really very good!! I haven't had a lot of these but when I have one like this, the motivation comes back to get some! Thanks Peter!


----------



## dayplanner

68TriShield said:


> Last night Drob for a 99 Fonseca that packed a heck of a punch for a 8 year old cigar,delicious!Thanks Doyle:ss
> 
> Tonight it's thanks to Patrick aka Mr.Maduro for a rockin Tatuaje Reserva:ss,a excellent cigar!


You're welcome there, big fella!

I had a '98 Especial #1, courtesy of dyj48. It was awesome!
Thanks, bro.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I had a great Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 from stevieray today on my vacation tonight.
A great short smoke after everything calmed down around here.

Thanks Stevie - for a fantastic smoke.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Now having a CAO Black Man O War from the Dakotan.
Great smoke from a very generous BOTL.

I think after this giant I will be done for the day.
:tu:tu


----------



## icehog3

....filly!!

Jenny hooked me up with an awesome Upmann Connossieur #1 that I smoked "blind".....what a treat...my review is here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1103648#post1103648

Thanks Jenny!


----------



## TheDirector

dunng! 

A Cuvee. Excellent smoke best NC I've had in a while. Thanks.


----------



## physiognomy

Moglman said:


> Physiognomy gifted me a RyJ Ex #4 that I had tonight. It was really very good!! I haven't had a lot of these but when I have one like this, the motivation comes back to get some! Thanks Peter!


Glad you enjoyed it Scott! I'm trying to keep my hands off them, but I fear they won't last long... :ss


----------



## icehog3

....68TriShield! Dave sent me an '00 Punch Black Prince that I smoked after my hockey game this afternoon...stellar earthy smoke, I see why people talk these up! Thanks Dave!


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> ....filly!!
> 
> Jenny hooked me up with an awesome Upmann Connossieur #1 that I smoked "blind".....what a treat...my review is here:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1103648#post1103648
> 
> Thanks Jenny!


dang, she beat me to it. that was the stick you were gonna get from me at MMH II. now I've gotta come up with something else - I love challenges, better start shopping


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> dang, she beat me to it. that was the stick you were gonna get from me at MMH II. now I've gotta come up with something else - I love challenges, better start shopping


At least we know you have great taste!


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> ....68TriShield! Dave sent me an '00 Punch Black Prince that I smoked after my hockey game this afternoon...stellar earthy smoke, I see why people talk these up! Thanks Dave!


I'm glad you enjoyed it Tom!


----------



## jbo

ssutton...a JFR last night while gazing into the sky. Thanks man...it was a great cigar.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

CAO Criollo Pampas from FlyerFanX..
A great short smoke.
:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

chibnkr-a 99 Cohiba to kick off my herf!Delicious Brother Mike,thank you!:tu

Drevim-the Longo I've been saving for the right time.I'm glad I did and it was awesome,thanks Brother Ian


----------



## 68TriShield

chibnkr (again) for a 80s La Hoyo des Dieux.What a great cigar!Thank you sir:ss


----------



## dunng

TheDirector said:


> dunng!
> 
> A Cuvee. Excellent smoke best NC I've had in a while. Thanks.


Very welcome, glad you enjoyed it! :ss


----------



## hollywood

Had a very tasty Sep '06 Mag 46 from Kenny(txdyna65). Still a tad young, but really showing great potential. These are going to be wonderful! Thanks again!!


Smoked a Punch SS #2 gifted by justinphilly!! These are SO damn good. Burned my fingers on this one last night. Thanks J!!


----------



## woops

I had a great cigar today thanks to Deuce. Rocky Patel Sungrown Torpedo. Thanks Deuce :tu


----------



## physiognomy

I had a really tasty Illusione 88 thanks to macms... It was nice to spend a couple of hours smoking & chatting with him today. Thanks again!


----------



## zemekone

thank you Thschrminm for the 1997 Cohiba Esplendido
thank you Cigarflip for the 2001 Partagas Lonsdade
thank you Coma for the 1998 RyJ Corona
thank you Gabebdog1 for the 1998 U. Upmann PC


----------



## volfan

thank you to Jechelman (Frank) for the Paul Garmirian 15th Anniversary Corona - Awesome smoke

thank you to Pathman (Mike) for the Perdomo Reserve Cameroon Robusto - A very nice after-dinner cigar today.

scottie


----------



## Troop_lee

I tried for the First time an Indian Tabac Maduro thanks to Papajohn67. Thanks it was really good.


----------



## hollywood

Thank you very much Sean9689 for an exceptional La Escepcion Longos!! F'king awesome!!:tu


----------



## j6ppc

Thanks for the RyJ Corona pnoon; it was great.


----------



## tech-ninja

catfish said:


> On friday I had a HDM rothchild, and on saturday I had a Padron 3000. Both of them gifted to me by Kenstogie. On sunday I will have a Rass gifted to me from Tech-Ninja. Thank you guys.


w00t! I hope it was good! :tu


----------



## Dzrtrat

Had a Los Blancos Sumatra I believe it was the rrrrabooooosto. Thanks Kasr I've found a new cigar. :tu


----------



## replicant_argent

Had a partagas tubo yesterday, courtesy a trade with Corey (nerachnia).
I could have sworn I tasted cotton candy on a puff or two, it went away.


Damn fine nc.


Today, had a great party short, courtesy of our own Salty Balls Bastard , enjoyed it thoroughly at the ball game tonight.


----------



## joed

Da Klugs

Chateau Moutin Rothchild - Thanks Dave.


----------



## hollywood

Tom - Icehog3


'70s Partagas 898 NV. Fantastic smoke!! Thanks much Admiral!!:tu


----------



## icehog3

hollywood said:


> Tom - Icehog3
> 
> '70s Partagas 898 NV. Fantastic smoke!! Thanks much Admiral!!:tu


Glad you enjoyed it Dave...wish I could have smoked one with you at the Shack!

Tonight for me:

from mmblz.....a '98 PLPC and a '98 Party Charlotte.
from Klugs......an '06 Taboada Sublime.

from both of them....excellent company.


----------



## physiognomy

I had a great afternoon today herfing with moglman & macms on my balcony... I smoked a tasty '02 RG Lonsdale thanks to moglman & a Dip #2 thanks to b0rderman


----------



## macms

I also enjoyed this afternoon with physiognomy and moglman. moglman gifted me an 05 Partagas Serie No 2 that was sublime. :dr


----------



## havana_lover

Mine came from Kenny

I had a churchhill barber pole no idea what brand just know it was good.. 

Thanks Kenny!!!


----------



## zemekone

1996 montecristo especial from Cigarflip...


----------



## Puffy69

zemekone said:


> thank you Thschrminm for the 1997 Cohiba Esplendido
> thank you Cigarflip for the 2001 Partagas Lonsdade
> thank you Coma for the 1998 RyJ Corona
> thank you Gabebdog1 for the 1998 U. Upmann PC


you have great friends...

but so do I..

thank you chibnkr for the '94 MC2
thank you DaKlugs for the '80s 898NV..
both were very nice..


----------



## joed

Simplified

Thank you Sam for the very enjoyable Monte #3 from the 70's. Excellent!


----------



## shaggy

old sailor

99 juan lopez

don webb

opus x

unknown(it wasnt marked)

ashton VSG


all great smokes enjoyed with good friends at the SOB herf yesterday

thank you for the gifts guys and for being the friends that you all are


----------



## physiognomy

macms... Smoking a Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu Zona del Este that he gifted me yesterday. Thanks for this great cigar!


----------



## drawfour

An Oliva Serie 'O', thanks to bmagin320.

That thing was huge, and good! I had to celebrate a good review this year. 

Thanks Brian! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

Last night 1996 Los Statos de Luxe Brevas- Thanks Steve!
Tonight R&J Short Churchill- Thanks Patrick!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....Blueface....a Cohiba Reserva Special Corona (in the company of Blueface & Dux) :dr:dr:dr 

and from.....

....newcigarz....a Montecristo Petite Edmundo (also in the above mentioned company) ....:dr:dr:dr

Thanks guys for 2 awesome smokes!!!


----------



## woops

Thanks to Deuce ..... Padilla Miami 8&11 Torpedo. Nice smoke Deuce :tu


----------



## Mojo65

I enjoyed a Jabaro courtesy of Huricain6 AKA Rick. Was part of an NST trade.

Thanks Rick you were correct It was a great smoke and and A$$ kicker!:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

Allen for the '01 Cohiba Especiales-Reserva. Fantastic. Thanks again.


----------



## bazookajoe

La Aurora Cien Anos gifted by Papajohn67 - great smoke, thank you John.


----------



## newcigarz

A Davidoff #1 with some great age on it. Incredible! Thanks Ji!


----------



## RenoB

DonWeb - a '98 Monte Especiales. You were right brother :dr


----------



## macms

*physiognomy* - Gifted me a Tabacos Quintero that was coming of age!! :tu

*Moglman* - Cohiba Maduro 5 (The lad is resting) :ss

Thank you my friends.


----------



## replicant_argent

Andyman.



Went to his home yesterday for a bite of dinner and he used the lame excuse "they were the only cigars I could find that there were 2 of" Crafty fellow, that Andy. 


Pepin 601


About as long as my arm.


Delicious. Absolutely Delicious. Had to interrupt it halfway through the smoke to bring the wife home for her first day of third grade. Relit it on the deck and after it resurrected its flavor, continued to be a GREAT smoke down to burning my fingers on the nub. When snorked, it almost had a "monte" profile (which I love) at the back of the palate, and a very full bodied smoke. I could smoke more of these any time.


----------



## smokin5

spooble!
A delicious Tatuaje Series P P2 (robusto).
Excellent mixture of sweet espresso & dark chocolate 
with a hint of cinnamon. Much milder than expected.
:tu


----------



## jbo

LeafHog...a wonderful JFR smoked last night on the porch.

ssutton...a fantastic Tat brown label smoked at the herf on Saturday. A truly great smoke.

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## joed

Allan3369

My first Green Box Sir Winston - Awesome and a wonderful custom rolled of unknown origin :r 

thanks Allan


----------



## Bob

Hurricane6 - Cabaiguan Corona...Thanks for a wonderful smoke!:tu


----------



## Razorhog

My first Padron ever, a 3000 Maduro, from Mr.Maduro. I've been wanting to try a Padron for a while now. Thanks!!


----------



## newcigarz

Verocu Zona del Este last night - Thanks SteveDMatt


----------



## Bob

A 6 year old Cohiba a buddy came and dropped on me!!

Aged very well and very much a flavor bomb!!:tu


----------



## snowy

Hurricane6- GOF Don Carlos 2005. Wonderful smoke. Thanks Rick


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Zemekone for an '03 Cohiba Esplendido. It was fantastic! Thanks man.


----------



## ultramag

I had my first Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Toro today courtesy of dgold21. Thanks again David.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Txdyna65 for a Partagas Spanish Rosado. Thanks Kenny!


----------



## yourchoice

Last night I enjoyed a RyJ PC (from 05 I think) courtesy of RGD. Ron, it was a wonderful way to celebrate my ninth wedding anniversary!

Thanks Brother!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Tom for an '03 Sancho Panza Corona! A very tasty treat.


----------



## rottenzombie

I had a Davidoff for the first time today thanks to Grtndprfloz . man it was a great smoke . :tu


----------



## Made in Dade

Fuente Short Story, been a long time since I had one of these.

From Patrick ( Mr. Maduro) thanks bro


----------



## j6ppc

'98 Monte Especial #1 thanks to pnoon - Thanks again Peter!


----------



## j6ppc

A little later mmmm


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Thanks to Mike Chibnkr - I was completely spoiled with a "70's ryj Churchill. All I can say is wow!! Surprisingly mild for the first third but with heaps of flavour, gaining in strength on the way thru. It did kick my butt a wee bit but nothing that a couple of bit of chocolate and some coke didn't fix!!!

Thanks again Mike for a rare experience :tu


----------



## RenoB

...Freddy the Rock Star. An '03 San Cristobal La Fuerza from the 'windy herf'. Awesome :dr


----------



## icehog3

Brandon.....A Ramon Allones Corona from the cab for HIS Birthday!!

A great smoke with a great guy...thanks for the "reverse birthday present", Brandon!


----------



## newcigarz

From the MAW/PIF 68TriShield sent me a nice JLS #1 from '05. Thanks Dave! :tu


----------



## chibnkr

Glad to hear you finally smoked it! Even gladder to hear how much you enjoyed it!!:ss



Kiwi Michelle said:


> Thanks to Mike Chibnkr - I was completely spoiled with a "70's ryj Churchill. All I can say is wow!! Surprisingly mild for the first third but with heaps of flavour, gaining in strength on the way thru. It did kick my butt a wee bit but nothing that a couple of bit of chocolate and some coke didn't fix!!!
> 
> Thanks again Mike for a rare experience :tu


----------



## yourchoice

OpusEx, Marc...

Marc, I was absolutely spoiled tonight smoking the 1985 Monte Especiale I received last October from the "mini"-Pulp Fiction contest(The shock of receiving it found here ). I didn't want to smoke it until I felt I could appreciate it for what it was. What was it you ask?

An unbelievable amalgamation of citrus, leather, and roasted caramel (I've never roasted caramel, but I think I might)! An absolute flavor bomb! I hope that sound good, because it sure was.

Awesome smoke bro, thanks so much for the opportunity.

Man, I was 12 when that thing was rolled...WOW!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Made in Dade said:


> Fuente Short Story, been a long time since I had one of these.
> 
> From Patrick ( Mr. Maduro) thanks bro


Anytime brother!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

AVO 77 thanks to Khubli, he didn't gift it to me or trde it... he just showed me where to get them... THANKS Ji... AVO 77 has to be one of the best...


----------



## txdyna65

For my birthday I saved a 70's Boli Lonsdale that I won in chibnkrs contest awhile back.
Thanks a bunch Mike, I enjoyed every bit of it and it put a big smile and bright spot in my otherwise dreary day


----------



## ca21455

Smoking a super Coronado Corona Especial tonight thanks to a gracious bomb by Joey (hova45)!

Thanks brother!


----------



## Moglman-cl

... so many lately.

From Navydoc, I had a 01 H. Upmann Corona. Great flavor once I opened her up a bit.

From DogwatchDale, a Cabaiguan Corona that absolutely shined. Need to revisit these babies.

From DownUnderLLG, a PSD2 EL 2003 that I've been holding on to for a while. This was delicious. I promised Jason a review.

From Physiognomy, a Cabaiguan Guapo that was excellent now and showed greater potential. Made the evening.

Thank you Paul, Dale, Jason and Peter!! It's been a good week.


----------



## volfan

had a Boli Tubo #1 (from '06 I think) from txdyna65. Thanks Kenny, it was stellar.

scottie


----------



## JCK

I had an excellent 99 Monte Esp.1 tonight paired with Warres Otima 20 year tawny. Thanks for the cigar goes to Sean9689. Thanks for sending me that one as part of a sampler.

Ji


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Had an '06 Monte #2 thanks to Mrs. Rockstar. Very good smoke. Thanks!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Smoking a La Corona Habana panatela from '92
courtesy of the_Dakotan.

Probably the oldest cigar I've EVER had the pleasure to hold.
15 years of age on this baby..
Well, maybe she's a teenager by now.

Wow, what a great smoke!!
Thank you so much for the awesome experience.
:tu:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

An LFD Chisel thanks to 68Trishield. Very good smoke. Thanks Dave!


----------



## GHC_Hambone

Don Lino Africa from Eternal Rider. Excellent cigar! Thanks :tu


----------



## physiognomy

It was my birthday today (yesterday) & I smoked a couple of special cigars kindly gifted by moglman. First was a Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos that was awesome. I really enjoyed the sweet cocoa & coffee flavours :dr Next was a '97 Boli PC that just blew me away... It was smooth, very flavourful & jumped straight to the top of my list of cigar experiences. Thanks for topping off a great birthday!!!


----------



## glking

I got one of the custom samplers from Chris at Philly Smoke Shop a couple of weeks ago and tossed them in the humi. 
So, today I'm digging around in my humi to see what to smoke, and I see a Aurora 100 Anos Robusto.
Hmmm, I've never had one of these before.....
WOW, what a great smoke!
Can't decide whether to smoke it or eat it!
I'm kind of a noob, so I don't really have much of a refined palate yet, but boy does this stick taste great.
I'm going to keep an eye out for a sale on these. They are yummy.


----------



## jaycarla

Just finished my first RP Connecticut thanks to Troop Lee!!!

Thanks and poo-poo on your Gators!


----------



## Moglman-cl

physiognomy said:


> It was my birthday today (yesterday) & I smoked a couple of special cigars kindly gifted by moglman. First was a Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos that was awesome. I really enjoyed the sweet cocoa & coffee flavours :dr Next was a '97 Boli PC that just blew me away... It was smooth, very flavourful & jumped straight to the top of my list of cigar experiences. Thanks for topping off a great birthday!!!


I'm very glad you enjoyed those Peter, and on such a day. Happy Birthday! We'll see what the tide washes up next time we herf or golf or whatever.


----------



## TX_toker

Had a Famous Nic3000 from jaycarla, thanks man, great smoke


----------



## Moglman-cl

... rpb67

When we last met in Boston, Rich gifted me a RA Belicoso. This was by far the best RA I've had in a long time. Thank you very much Richard!


----------



## pipeyeti

Having a Padron anni 64 thanks to Catfish. My first`and very nice


----------



## catfish

pipeyeti said:


> Having a Padron anni 64 thanks to Catfish. My first`and very nice


 I'm glad you enjoyed it. Their in my top 5 cigars.


----------



## newcigarz

Last night I had a great '00 Punch Black Prince from 68TriShield. The cigar at first seemed like it was going to have a draw problem. But it opened up and blew me away. 

I loved it- Thanks Dave! :tu


----------



## emelbee

From pnoon - a Saint Luis Rey Belicoso that's been hiding out in my cooler since last November. I don't know why it took me so long to get around to smoking this one, but I had it last night and it was very good.

Thanks again, Peter!

I've had some SLR Coronas that have been very good, too. I think these SLRs are a great value.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....chibnkr......a '70s ERdM Lonesdale.......Thanks again for this amazing cigar that had a good chance of being older than me!!!

Review coming in the appropriate forum!!:ss


----------



## emelbee

Smoking a Cabaiguan Corona Extra tonight that I got from hurricane6. I've had one before, but it's been quite a while and I've been wanting another. He read my mind when he sent me one in a PIF. It tastes great! Thanks again!


----------



## chibnkr

Mr.Maduro said:


> ....chibnkr......a '70s ERdM Lonesdale.......Thanks again for this amazing cigar that had a good chance of being older than me!!!
> 
> Review coming in the appropriate forum!!:ss


Glad you enjoyed it! I had a wonderful Dunhill Veradero from Bruce. This may be my favorite Dunhill...a tough call, though! Smoked so many great cigars this weekend...thanks to all who gifted me cigars - too many of you to name but each and every one is very appreciated!


----------



## jaycarla

TX_toker said:


> Had a Famous Nic3000 from jaycarla, thanks man, great smoke


...and another one to compete with for the Nic 3000's!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

Bigwaved for the Cabinetta we shared! Thanks my Brother :tu


----------



## rehbas21

Technodaddy- Thanks for the Padron I actually enjoyed it yesterday while watching the Cowboys and Bears. Hey atleast the cigar was good. :chk


----------



## The Professor

I'll mention a few from this weekend:

Puffy69: for the 01 Cohiba Lancero. Tight smoke, bro. Loved the changes at the half-way point. Kicked my arse at the end. LoL!

icehog3: for the 98 RyJ PC. You're right -- it was "on". :dr

chibnkr: for the Cabinetta and the Festival Mereva. The 2nd third of the Cab was quite tasty. As for the Festival ... OMG. It has secured its spot as my favorite mareva.


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> I'll mention a few from this weekend:
> 
> Puffy69: for the 01 Cohiba Lancero. Tight smoke, bro. Loved the changes at the half-way point. Kicked my arse at the end. LoL!
> 
> icehog3: for the 98 RyJ PC. You're right -- it was "on". :dr
> 
> chibnkr: for the Cabinetta and the Festival Mereva. The 2nd third of the Cab was quite tasty. As for the Festival ... OMG. It has secured its spot as my favorite mareva.


Glad you dug the RyJ Herr Dok....I am guessing it blew that Dunhill right outta the water!  :r

Looking forward to the next time we herf and get some milkshakes!


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> Glad you dug the RyJ Herr Dok....I am guessing it blew that Dunhill right outta the water!  :r


Guess again, keymaster! :r


----------



## Twill413

Have to thank Perry (BigVito) for the section of Partagas Culebra we smoked last night. Jim, Tony, and Myself passed it around at Casa de Minors . Didn't suck. Thanks Perry.


----------



## Sancho

BP22- HdM Hoyo Corona maybe, anyhow great stick first one I've tried from this marca

Zemekone- Upmann PC, band looks old and different from a few others I've had... Smoked like a dream 

Thank you!


----------



## Moglman-cl

... Navydoc, who gifted me a '98 Trini Fundadores. Floral, fruity and creamy. This was delicious. Thank you very much Paul.

and

... Physiognomy. I just enjoyed a Cabaiguan Petit that was absolutely excellent. Great cigar Peter. Thank you!!


----------



## Bobb

ScottishSmoker gave me an Avo XO tonight. I'm about 2/3 of the way through it and it is VERY enjoyable!! I didn't realize these guys were so spicy. Yummy 

Thanks Andrew!!


----------



## Troop_lee

I enjoyed my very first Arturo Fuente tonight, it was a hemingway. I thought it was very good. I want to Thank rockyr for sending me it in out NST trade! :ss


----------



## kurly

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 55pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="73"> [TR][TD]Habsrule29
[/TD] [/TR][TR][/TR][/TABLE]Habsrule29 sent me a very nice (and new to me) Maria Mancini Magic Mountain cigar as part of my lottery winnings last month

Thanks, that was a tasty cigar


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Saint Luis Rey Serie G Short Robusto Maduro 
from Tony (newcigarz)

A great short smoke.. 
lots of flavor, well constructed, fantastic burn with a nice nic kick.
Going to have to add these to one of my favorties.

Thanks again, Tony...
for another wonderful experience.
:tu


----------



## Guest

AVO Domaine, courtesy of Maduro Lover from my recent trip to Myrtle Beach. First AVO I've had, and it was a dream!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Hoyo de Montery Dark Sumatra
from Tony (newcigarz)

Another great smoke..
Just lit it up.. 
very well constructed 
and has a beautiful velvety wrapper.

Thanks again, Tony...
I have a feeling this one is going to be another delicious treat for me.
:tu


----------



## physiognomy

Moglman said:


> ... Physiognomy. I just enjoyed a Cabaiguan Petit that was absolutely excellent. Great cigar Peter. Thank you!!


Glad you enjoyed the little guy... It's funny that one of my favorite Pepin cigars comes close to being his smallest. For their price they are definitely a great cigar!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Had a very good Torano thanks to Erab.


----------



## JCK

I had a most excellent Dip#2 tonight thanks to AVO_Addict. Thanks Jim !


----------



## Sanitariumite

Both Just Quaff and I had excellent smokes last night thanks to Dan (DBall).


----------



## 68TriShield

Earlier this week a 70s Partagas Dunhill Selection Supremo 151(whew). Thank you Eric cabinetsticker!!!:dr


----------



## Mr.Maduro

.....khubli......El Centurion.........thanks Ji!! :tu

and


......jmcraw1........Oliva Grand Maduro....thanks Joel!! :tu

:ss:ss


----------



## ca21455

Ashton VSH Double Corona for breakfast today. YUM!

Thanks Brent (Papichulo) for the great sampler!


----------



## The Dakotan

1998 H. Upmann Corona courtesey of Gerry (aka. zemekone). It's wonderful! thank you.


----------



## The Professor

Mystery Salomones II thanks to madurofan. Don't know what it was, exactly; but it was Cuban and it was good.


----------



## 68TriShield

The Professor,a 98 H.U. Conn.#1 that was a tangy treat!Thanks Darrel...:tu


----------



## jjirons69

Perdomo Lot 23 thanks to Kngof9ex

...and...

Vegueros thanks to RGD

Both were very nice and much appreciated! :tu


----------



## pipeyeti

Had a fantastic Partagas 898 not sure of the year but I think I remember something about the 70's. This was gifted to me by our own Rockstar, thanks Bro! I enjoyed it sitting on the patio this evening with my wife and a nice fire in the pit. Best evening I have had in a while. :ss


----------



## mitro

Ashton VSG Illusion thanks to my wife! (birthday present)


----------



## NCRadioMan

khubli!! A nicely aged nc Davidoff. A wonderful, mellow experience. Thanks a ton, Ji! :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I really enjoyed a Montecristo Cabinet Seleccion today from hurricane6.
:tu


----------



## Bob

A newly rolled La Herencia from Ramirez cigars by plumber man.


----------



## jjirons69

My first Onyx via Shaggy

and for supper...

My first AVO OX via Ron1YY


----------



## volfan

I had a WONDERFUL AVO 22 this morning thanks to Ji (Khubli). It was very nice.

I had a great Partagas Chico from Patrick (Mr.Maduro) yesterday and it was enjoyable.

thanks Ji and Patrick.

scottie


----------



## Tristan

My wife and I shared a 98 Monte Especialle while camping on Friday night courtesy of Tony aka DonWeb. Thanks for the great cigar bro, we enjoyed it!


----------



## volfan

I had a great VR Unicos from Patrick today (Mr.Maduro) THANKS AGAIN BRO.


----------



## chibnkr

80s Mojito. Thanks (you know who you are).


----------



## dgold21

*Graycliff Espresso PG...thanks to Trent (Nabinger16)*

Wow...what a smoke...kicked my @ss sideways. :ss:dr

Looked them up thinking I'd pick up some more, and was floored by the sticker shock! Gonna have to save up for these. 

Thanks bro!


----------



## The Dakotan

PSD4 thanks to field. a wonderful smoke for a beautiful night!


----------



## icehog3

Comic Book Freak (Brent), a great '04 Upmann MAG46, from the MAW Pif...thank you Brent!


----------



## newcigarz

LFD DL Lancero. What a powerhouse! Thanks Ji! :tu


----------



## ultramag

Thanks to dgold21. 5 Vegas 'A' Atomic. I really liked this cigar. I smoked that thing down to the nub. I just didn't want to stop.

Thanks David.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

icehog3 said:


> Comic Book Freak (Brent), a great '04 Upmann MAG46, from the MAW Pif...thank you Brent!


Glad you enjoyed it Tom. You will like the Punch SS#2 also I believe.:tu

CBF:w


----------



## icehog3

ComicBookFreak said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Tom. You will like the Punch SS#2 also I believe.:tu
> 
> CBF:w


I almost picked that one! By the end of the weekend, it's toast!

Thank you again Brent.


----------



## volfan

It has been a GREAT day.

I had a SLR Lonsdale from Kenny this morning (txdyna65)
a Padilla Miami Lancero from Kenny after lunch. 

Thanks Kenny

For my celebratory b-day smoke I had a Sig6 from Dave (hollywood) and it was STELLAR.

After that one I had an Opus X Beli from Johnny (johnnyflake) and it was a powerhouse.

Thanks Kenny, Dave and Johnny for making this a memorable day for me.

scottie


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks to Scottie, had a RG CE, glad I got to sit down and share a smoke with ya Scottie 

Sounds like you had a full day of great Birthday smokes. :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

A '98 montecristo especiale curtorsy of Mr Pnoon. Thanks Pete, it was great. Trishield was smoking one at the same time on skype:tu:ss


----------



## doubled

RP vintage 1990 thanks to the phillies for ruining my evening If they would of won it would of been much much better....


----------



## NCRadioMan

ComicBookFreak! A '98 Monte Especial. Started with a tight draw but quickly opened up into a wonderful smoke. My first one. Thanks again, Brent!


----------



## pnoon

Kiwi Michelle said:


> A '98 montecristo especiale curtorsy of Mr Pnoon. Thanks Pete, it was great. Trishield was smoking one at the same time on skype:tu:ss


Glad you enjoyed it, my dear. They are one of my favs.


----------



## rockyr

An 06 RASS thanks to tech-ninja. Excellent stick! :ss


----------



## pnoon

Mike (chibnkr), Deem, and Dan (Dr. Dan).
Wednesday night we smoked (and passed) a Dunhill Atado, a Davidoff #1, and an H. Upmann Naturales. All 3 were just fantastic.

As Gerry would say, we smoked stupid. :dr


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Mike (chibnkr), Deem, and Dan (Dr. Dan).
> Wednesday night we smoked (and passed) a Dunhill Atado, a Davidoff #1, and an H. Upmann Naturales. All 3 were just fantastic.
> 
> As Gerry would say, we smoked stupid. :dr


You could say that.


----------



## cman78

I had a very redeeming Carlos Torano Signature thanks to Kenny (txdyna65) http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109358
It was mmm mmm good. :tu


----------



## Tristan

Jon aka J6pcc. This ERDM Grande Espagne is a killer cigar, awesome flavor with a perfect draw! Cheers!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Catfish! Small batch. Nice to sit down for a good hour and a half and relax tonight.


----------



## Puffy69

Need to catch up..
in the past week i wanna thank...
Bruce.'94 Cohiba Esplendido..Freaking awesome
86Trishield.'01 QdO Corona..Off the chain
RenoB.Cab '03 RyJ Ex4..Smoked nicely
Hoyohio.'00 RASS..Twas good

Thanks again guys:tu


----------



## chibnkr

Evening, all. No cigar tonight...down to the 40s in Chi-town. Looks like the "winter" smoking protocal will be intiated shortly (i.e., only about three or four cigars per month). It was fun while it lasted!


----------



## havana_lover

chibnkr said:


> Evening, all. No cigar tonight...down to the 40s in Chi-town. Looks like the "winter" smoking protocal will be intiated shortly (i.e., only about three or four cigars per month). It was fun while it lasted!


Sass.. 

So what your saying is you have a man shed to go and smoke one during the colder months??

could do without mine.. :ss


----------



## Twill413

Tom, the Icehog. 83 ERDM PL. Definitely an interesting 2 hour smoke. Also thanks to Rob AKA RenoB for PPP the 84 Monte1. Now that cigar was rocking. All in all a good night with a great BOTL.


----------



## 68TriShield

macmcs a Boli PC(98) Thanks Fred!


----------



## FriendlyFire

Actualy last night thanks to Padron


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> Tom, the Icehog. 83 ERDM PL. Definitely an interesting 2 hour smoke. Also thanks to Rob AKA RenoB for PPP the 84 Monte1. Now that cigar was rocking. All in all a good night with a great BOTL.


A good night it was, and I thank Rock Star for the opportunity to introduce that Monte into play. Although subtle, the panetela largas had a flavor similar to the aroma you experience when walking into a room freshly paneled with cedar. The especial #1 had a flavor of strength with a cuban ZING rather than twang


----------



## 68TriShield

Musiq, a 04 Monte. It was delish! Thanks Heath...


----------



## Bob

Tzaddi a Padilla Hybrid....thanks bro.


----------



## bigswol2

shiek49er We did a split on some H. Upmann's. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lanthor

newcigarz, Padilla 1932 Toro.

Thanks Tony, I enjoyed it thoroughly! :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Earlier smoked the last La Gloria Cubana #4 that newcigarz bombed me with.
Awesome smoke.
:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz

Lanthor said:


> newcigarz, Padilla 1932 Toro.
> 
> Thanks Tony, I enjoyed it thoroughly! :ss





Marlboro Cigars said:


> Earlier smoked the last La Gloria Cubana #4 that newcigarz bombed me with.
> Awesome smoke.
> :tu:tu


I glad you guys enjoyed those! :ss

I myself had an Partagas 898V from the Dakotan, Thanks Jeff! :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

newcigarz said:


> I glad you guys enjoyed those! :ss
> 
> I myself had an Partagas 898V from the Dakotan, Thanks Jeff! :tu


Glad you enjoyed it! I had one of those myself yesterday. it doesn't suck!


----------



## Bob

tzaddi...Thanks for the Leon Jimenez Series 300 LE Robusto! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....NavyDoc........a '98 Party Charlotte!! Yummy!! :dr

Thanks!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Joed an 82 898 NV... *yummmmmm*


----------



## Lanthor

Kheffelf, '06 Fonseca Delicias.
Very smooth pleasant flavor that turned kinda roasted/nutty towards the end. 
Many thanks!


----------



## Steve

The Pict. Thanks for the "Victory Smoke"! *VERY* nice. The Bolivar was indeed a great smoke!

Steve


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....khubli........ a LFD Cammeroon Lancero!! :ss

Thanks Ji!! :tu


----------



## Bob

Mr.Maduro said:


> ....khubli........ a LFD Cammeroon Lancero!! :ss
> 
> Thanks Ji!! :tu


Cigar envy...:r


----------



## jjirons69

A RP Conn. thanks to weekendsmoker.


----------



## Steve

My beautiful wife. A Hdm Dark Night II (the cigar, not the wife :ss)


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Alright, time to catch up a little.

ca21455 for a CAO Brazilia

Stig for a VSG Robusto and a Cuban Fonseca

LasciviousXXX for a '98 H. Upmann Super Corona

All great cigars. Thanks guys.


----------



## Twill413

In the midst of an 05 Boli Tubo No. 2 courtesy of Dave TriShield. One of the better cigars I have smoked recently. Great Boli flavor profile, and much different than the dress and cab PCs I have smoked.


----------



## brigey

*I just finished a Romeo Y Julieta that was wonderful. Smooth and creamy. Great smoke!:tu*


----------



## bobarian

Just finished a very nice Oliva Serie G toro. Excellent smoke.
Thanks to ScubaSteven9.:tu:ss


----------



## jjirons69

Just finished a Monte white thanks to Ron1YY!


----------



## The Pict

Had my first Punch Punch on Saturday and I'm already pricing a box.
Thanks Smoked!


----------



## 68TriShield

Twill413 said:


> In the midst of an 05 Boli Tubo No. 2 courtesy of Dave TriShield. One of the better cigars I have smoked recently. Great Boli flavor profile, and much different than the dress and cab PCs I have smoked.


Glad you liked Tony!


----------



## stig

A C.A.O. Cameroon from Detroitpa357 that I forgot about and has been sitting in my humi since early 2006. Yummy!


----------



## icehog3

Monday, my last full day inIrleland, I had a special cigar gifted by a good friend in one of the most beautiful spots I've ever been to.










Thanks Sean for making a great experience even greater!!


----------



## Seanohue

icehog3 said:


> Monday, my last full day inIrleland, I had a special cigar gifted by a good friend in one of the most beautiful spots I've ever been to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sean for making a great experience even greater!!


Wow, thats an incredible view. :tu


----------



## icehog3

Seanohue said:


> Wow, thats an incredible view. :tu


Sure is Sean....those are the Cliffs of Moher in Ireland, 700+ feet tall looking out over the Atlantic. Just breathtaking....as was Sean (Bling Boy's) cigar!


----------



## 68TriShield

cabinetsticker a 01 SLR A,thanks Eric!


----------



## Sean9689

icehog3 said:


> Monday, my last full day inIrleland, I had a special cigar gifted by a good friend in one of the most beautiful spots I've ever been to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sean for making a great experience even greater!!


Wow! That looks amazing, Tom. Glad you enjoyed the cigar. What an awesome way to smoke a good cigar!


----------



## jjirons69

Jeez, imagine how tough that is to cut and weedeat! Whew!!

And, again, Roy1YY has supplied tonight's smoke. It was a tasty little Cohiba red dot that went to the nub. :ss


----------



## chibnkr

Very nice pic, Tom. Glad you had an enjoyable trip.


----------



## txdyna65

Enjoyed a Cuvee Grand Lancero thanks to Ji. Two hours of spicy, peppery enjoyment. Thanks a bunch for the gift Ji :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

musiq- a Vegas Robania.These 06s never cease to amaze me...Thanks Heath!


----------



## newcigarz

1996 Fonseca Cosacos. Thanks SteveDMatt~:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Smoked a very tasty Pailla Hybrid from jinny tonight.
:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Two cigars today from Stevieray,a Sancho Panza dbl maduro and a Punch Champion. Thanks Steve these were both nummy!


----------



## mitro

Must be a Punch kind of day. I had a Rare Corojo Rothschild I got from RHNewfie (Jeff) a while back. What an excellent smoke. The burn was perfect and it was all around tasty. I've had a string of various corojos lately and the RC stacks up with the best of them!


----------



## tech-ninja

rockyr said:


> An 06 RASS thanks to tech-ninja. Excellent stick! :ss


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## jjirons69

OMG! Had a gift from David (gdold21) by the name of Black Pearl. Had some nice Chinese food and 3 Buds tonight, so decided to man-handle that BP. I lost... All I can say is "if you suffer from heart problems, are pregnant, suffer from back problems, or suffer from high blood pressure, this ride may not be for you." I stopped by the B&M today to window shop (never happens) and saw he had a new box of BPs. I picked up one for a payback bomb. To whom it may concern, I apologize in advance...:tu

Thanks, David.


----------



## zemekone

Another Great 3 cigars thanks to Larry aKa Cigarflip:

1999 Rafael Gonzales Slendrella
2001 Partagas Londale SLB
2001 Bolivar Belicoso Fino DB that was the *BEST* Bolivar i have had in a 2007 hands down!


----------



## physiognomy

Moglman... I really enjoyed the '98 Fonseca Cosacos he gifted me today on the golf course. What a great cigar, thanks again!


----------



## Tristan

Jim aka King James. 06 RASCC, smoked it yesterday morning with coffee and it was fantastic! Thanks again Jim.


----------



## jjirons69

AVO XO compliments of Ron1YY during the Colts/Panthers game.


----------



## dgold21

jjirons69 said:


> OMG! Had a gift from David (gdold21) by the name of Black Pearl. Had some nice Chinese food and 3 Buds tonight, so decided to man-handle that BP. I lost... All I can say is "if you suffer from heart problems, are pregnant, suffer from back problems, or suffer from high blood pressure, this ride may not be for you." I stopped by the B&M today to window shop (never happens) and saw he had a new box of BPs. I picked up one for a payback bomb. To whom it may concern, I apologize in advance...:tu
> 
> Thanks, David.


Sweet! Glad you liked it...I haven't tackled mine yet, may have to spark it this week. :ss


----------



## stig

4WheelVFR said:


> Alright, time to catch up a little.
> 
> ca21455 for a CAO Brazilia
> 
> Stig for a VSG Robusto and a Cuban Fonseca
> 
> LasciviousXXX for a '98 H. Upmann Super Corona
> 
> All great cigars. Thanks guys.


Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## fireman43

stevieray...SP Double Maduro. It was very tasty. Thanks Steve!


----------



## woops

Had a great cigar tonight, thanks to Field. Oliva Special S, toro...... good stuff! :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX

icehog3 said:


> Monday, my last full day inIrleland, I had a special cigar gifted by a good friend in one of the most beautiful spots I've ever been to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sean for making a great experience even greater!!


Just breath-taking Tommie.... that is just gorgeous.

:bl


----------



## BigFrankMD

Just smoked a punch from Irons. Great cigar one of my favs. No idea what size it was, im 6 beers past my 6 pack limit hahhaha.


----------



## Sancho

Chip!
RASSCC Awesome smoke, thanks!


----------



## jbo

A Torano Exodus 1959 gifted to me from Shaerza a while back. Thanks man, it was a great way to end a not so pleasant day.


----------



## newcigarz

a '98 RS12


to quote the Professor "the RS12s are ... well ... f'in amazing":tu


Thanks Doc!


----------



## txdyna65

Scottie (Volfan) Ramone Allones 898 :dr

Made it even better because I smoked it in his company today


----------



## Jbailey

Jeremy aka JPH gifted me a 06 Monty #4 at the MMHII. Smoked it Halloween night and definitely enjoyed it. 

Thanks man! :tu


----------



## BigFrankMD

Smoked an AVO Domaine last night thanks for Darrell, and then smoked an Ashton VSg today thanks to irons.

Thanks guys!


----------



## zemekone

2007 Edmundo Dante Conde 109 thank you thschrminm
70's punch ninfa thank you daklugs


----------



## Mr.Maduro

.......txdyna65........a 2001 ERDM PC and

from ......Puffy69......a Padron '64 Monarca Maduro........enjoyed them both tail-gating at the Redskins / Jets game yesterday!! 

as Dave (68Tri) would say...."Both were nummy!!"" :ss

Thanks guys!! :tu


----------



## emelbee

Last night, I had a Cusano Corojo 1997 Robusto from hurricane6 and a Punch Rare Corojo Magnum from Eternal Rider. Both were very good. Thanks again, guys!


----------



## hova45

I had a funky padron thanks to snakbyte


----------



## physiognomy

A couple of days late, but I smoked a great '05 PL Montecarlos thanks to Moglman... I really enjoyed that cigar!


----------



## ky toker

Man, thanks for one of the newer Louisville lunch herfers, *OpusXtasy*, my 1st Punch Punch was a dusty old '94. Wow! That was an awesome cigar. Thanks Gary. :ss


----------



## ultramag

Erratum- Oliva Series V, a gift from our last KC herf.


----------



## Harpo

Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Torpedo from Kenny (txdyna65)... incredible smoke, took me completely by surprise! :tu


----------



## Mark THS

Sancho gifted me a Partagas 160 tonight which was promptly nubbed


----------



## icehog3

A great Mag 46 from Mitro....thanks Mike!


----------



## Guest

I smoked TWO great cigars this afternoon!!!

First was a Padilla 1932 from Stewart (BamaDoc). WOW!!! What a cigar. Noting but flavor, flavor, flavor!

Second was a Padron 3000 from Ninja Vanish, with about a year of age - Thank's son, this was one sweet cigar!


----------



## smokin' machinist

Toddzilla, SLR Serie A, gifted me this fine smoke in Louisville. Smoking it right now, only 1/2 way through, great with coffee.


----------



## JaKaAch

* monsoon*, passed around a box of the Tatuaje Especiales at the Fox and Hound herf in KC a couple months ago.

Thanks Doug, a great smoke.


----------



## taltos

Just had a CAO Brazilia Gol with some age on it from IllinoisHoosier. I hate this guy, bombed me after the Pats beat his Colts and now he hits me with a cigar that could become a new favorite. Thanks, Sean:tu


----------



## Guest

I had a very good cigar that is apparently "under the radar" for many, given to me by debob last night. A Don Thomas Robusto. Very good flavor, good construction, good burn. It was consistent thru-out, and a good smoke for a small price!

I had a good cigar yesterday that BamaDoc77 turned me on to at the Atlanta herf, an Oliva Series V, in a pantella size maybe? Excellent smoke, got to put a box of these away!

And finally, I had a very nice RA shorty that Frank and Anita gave me when Ninja and I stayed over this summer. It was as great of a smoke at the herf yesterday as it was in Staunton, and it brought back some really fond memories!

Thanks to each of you!


----------



## BamaDoc77

SvilleKid said:


> I had a very good cigar that is apparently "under the radar" for many, given to me by dbob last night. A Don Thomas Robusto. Very good flavor, good construction, good burn. It was consistent thru-out, and a good smoke for a small price!
> 
> I had a good cigar yesterday that BamaDoc77 turned me on to at the Atlanta herf, an Oliva Series J, in a pantella size maybe? Excellent smoke, got to put a box of these away!
> 
> And finally, I had a very nice RA shorty that Frank and Anita gave me when Ninja and I stayed over this summer. It was as great of a smoke at the herf yesterday as it was in Staunton, and it brought back some really fond memories!
> 
> Thanks to each of you!


Oliva Series V lancero I think it was.....PM me for the split on the Miami Especiales.


----------



## Steve

Opusex, a very generous BOTL!

I finally kicked the flu that has been doggin me for the last couple of weeks so that I could enjoy the Fine stick that he gifted me! Great smoke, thanks again!

Steve :tu


----------



## ca21455

Thanks to macms (Fred) I am enjoying a Tatauaje Verocu Zone del Este. This is a beautiful robusto, very complex and flavorful.

An absolutely superb smoke! Thanks a million Fred!


----------



## ultramag

dgold21- When I first joined Darren offered to show me what the jungle was all about in my welcome thread. I think this is the last stick from that hit.

RP Vintage 1990 Torpedo- a great smoke that has become a favorite, not sure how this one escaped the torch so long. Thanks again Darren.


----------



## emelbee

Jechelman
Casa Torano Maduro Lancero
Very nice - thanks again Frank!


----------



## RHNewfie

Last night, a RASCC compliments of Chip! It was awesome!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

An '02 Punch Petit del Punch courtesy of Zemekone! That was a tasty little bugger. Thanks Gerry.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Aladdin Sane - San Cristobal robusto. Very nice cigar. No burn problems, one touch up, great draw and most importantly, very pleasant taste!


----------



## BigFrankMD

BigSwol2- Big thanks to him for the RP edge I am enjoying right now 

:tu :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

An '03 Monte #4 thanks to XXX.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Ca21455 for a LGC Serie R. Thank you!


----------



## DeadMansHand

Oliva serie O courtesy of Bazookajoe.


----------



## billybarue

WOAM - Thanks Matt (TXMatt). Happy T-day!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

ca21455 again, this time for a Camacho Maduro.


----------



## yourchoice

I'm finishing up an LFD DL Lancero in a custom Cameroon wrapper courtesy of volfan.

Scottie, you are absolutely correct. These things definitely rock! Thanks brother :dl


----------



## ultramag

raiderinKS--Ashton VSG Churchill

This was gifted to me at the first KC herf I went to back in Sept. A great smoke, thanks!


----------



## TX_toker

St. Lou Stu, Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro
great smoke, thanks :tu


----------



## emelbee

From Jechelman, a Camacho Corojo Petit, which I enjoyed a lot.
Thanks again, Frank!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....The Dakotan........a 2000 Punch Black Prince that was :dr

Thanks again!! :tu


----------



## bobarian

rack04-An excellent Boli RC. :ss

Thanks again bro.







BTW, you may want to add a little reinforcement to you mailbox.


----------



## icehog3

A Partagas Aristocrat from '04 from cookieboy364...Thanks Jason!


----------



## pnoon

A 1983 Cohiba Lancero from chibnkr that was off the charts. Outstanding smoke. Thanks a million, Mike.


----------



## emelbee

From ca21455 in the $5/stick pass - an Old Henry Corona which I enjoyed last night.
Thanks again, John!


----------



## volfan

I had an aged HdM Toro with yellow cello from Ron1yy. thanks Ron, it was tasty.

scottie


----------



## emelbee

From Jechelman, a Padilla 1948 Lancero. I'm enjoying it a lot right now.
Thanks again, Frank!


----------



## pnoon

Last night, I enjoyed a 1994 LGC Sabrosos from zemekone and a CTO Custom Rolled from Navydoc. Enjoyed them and the company of zemekone, MoTheMan, Deem, gabedog1, and havanaaddict.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

About to light up my first El Centurion from khubli.
Just wanted to say thanks for the experience I'm about to have.
:tu


----------



## bobarian

Dantzig via NST, LFD 2000 robusto. :tu An excellent smoke, thanks brother for turning me on to a new fav.:ss


----------



## jaycarla

Just finishing my first Diablo Picante that I SteveDMatt was good enough to include in the winnings of a Colts wager.

Very good cigar!

Thanks.:ss


----------



## dantzig

RP Edge Torpedo Maduro courtesy of JHawk at the KC Area Herf. Tasty cigar, brother!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Today I was lucky enough to smoke my first Don Pepin/Ashton San Cristobal from the very generous khubli via the NC MAW thread.
Thank you, sir - for the wonderful experience; I really enjoyed this one.
:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

A old azz Honduran HdM from snkbyt...it was nummy Alex :tu


----------



## bobarian

Thanks to Smokey Bob, a HdM Epi #2 last night. An excellent smoke. :tu


----------



## emelbee

Smoking a Padilla Miami Lancero, from Jechelman. Thanks again, Frank!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Just finished a Do Tomas Maduro Roubust from Cliff (SvilleKid)...what a a great cigar, very mellow with MORE smoke then I have EVER seen come out of one cigar..Great experience.! 
If you have not tried these, treat yourself......DT is a very under-rated cigar IMO (it was my first Don Tomas, many people here probably overlook them)

THANKS CLIFF!


----------



## RenoB

...King James. Outta the firepit and into ashes, an Upmann #2. Damn fine smoke my friend, thanks!


----------



## physiognomy

macms... Smoking a tasty '06 Trini Reyes that he gifted me over the weekend. It's my first & definitely won't be my last. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## vstrommark

Okay, I don't keep good notes (too many years as a university professor)

Jimmy (boonedoggle) was it you who sent me the two tubos of Montecristo Tabac Delacroix?

Whoever it was, when I get pregnant, I promise to name my first after you.


----------



## Bob

Thanks ca21455 for the Don Diego Anniversario Lonsdale...!


----------



## Jechelman

Punch Pita Maduro courtesy of papajohn67. Very yummy. Thanks John!


----------



## bobarian

A SP Corona from '00. Thanks to a blind taste from newcigarz! Possibly the best smoke I have ever had. Thanks again Bro:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

About to ight up an awesome Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Reserva Robusto Grande from Tony (newcigarz).
Thanks for the awesome experience I'm about to have.
:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...Rock Star....a Padron 80th!! Thanks Freddy! :tu:ss

Here's the review....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=123730


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Mr.Maduro said:


> ...Rock Star....a Padron 80th!! Thanks Freddy! :tu:ss
> 
> Here's the review....
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=123730


:dr:dr:dr:tu


----------



## vstrommark

Lanthor gave me a Partagas short this last Wednesday. It made my day - rich and complex smoke. Thanks Mike!


----------



## TX_toker

St. Lou Stu. Padilla Hybrid, tasted great with Sam Adams Winter Lager. Gonna have to get me some backstock of these.


----------



## TX_toker

Forgot to say thanks. Thanks :tu


----------



## TheDirector

Rick l, Carlos Torano 1916 Cammie


----------



## The Professor

madurofan: a 2000 Monte Petit Tubo. :dr:dr:dr


----------



## JaKaAch

RaiderinKS, Thanks Willis. That DIABLO that you gifted me at the Fox and Hound Herf is a great smoke.:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Don Diego Anniversario thanks to ca21455 and the CS lottery.:tu


----------



## mitro

An Alec Bradley Medalist from Oyin (Brian). Boy is ths a sleeper of a cigar. :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh

PAM 64 Principe from Aladdin Sane. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Opusfxd

DPG Black 1977 thanks to Glacierman. :tu

I hope they're all like this. Don't they say, First one's free or something like that?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...Hollywood.... a 1940's Van Dyck Perfecto that was truly amazing!! :dr Thanks!! :ss


----------



## dayplanner

Last night a Montecristo Media Noche thanks to Ratters.

Great smoke, definitely enjoyed it!

Thanks man!


----------



## replicant_argent

scottie, 
chateau sungrown.



Fantastic smoke, man, I thank you, it was my first AF SG.


----------



## Sames Reincarnated

5 Vegas Cask Strength thanks to DBall!


----------



## dayplanner

Last night a 5 Vegas A thanks to Bobarian! My first one and I loved it! Thanks!

And the night before a Cohiba Crystal Corona thanks to my wonderful GF


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....Hollywood.... a 1950's White Owl Perfecto

....mitro.... a Olivia Series V Lancero

and 

....SteveDMatt a Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro


Thanks guys for some excellent tasty smokes!! :tu


----------



## RenoB

...Zemekone, a '00 RyJ Prince of Wales. Interesting flavor profile, you're right about black sheep Gerry, thanks for the experience :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

RenoB said:


> ...Zemekone, a '00 RyJ Prince of Wales. Interesting flavor profile, you're right about black sheep Gerry, thanks for the experience :tu


RenoB,a Boli Inmensa from 03 that was rockin!!! Thanks Rob :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

- Mr. Maduro...Punch Ninfa.

HOLY COW! 

Thanks Patrick! :ss


----------



## Troop_lee

An old HDM thanks to Snkbyt!

Heres a pic









Thanks Alex!


----------



## physiognomy

Moglman... I smoked an awesome '98 H.Upmann PC at my b&m this afternoon. Thanks for sharing such a great smoke :ss


----------



## Moglman-cl

physiognomy said:


> Moglman... I smoked an awesome '98 H.Upmann PC at my b&m this afternoon. Thanks for sharing such a great smoke :ss


You are very welcome once again Peter. They are pretty tasty. I hope your draw was ok as they can be tight.


----------



## icehog3

carbonbased_al! Smoking an '01 Upmann #2 that Joe gave me many moons ago, and it is freaking outstanding...thanks Joe! :ss


----------



## The Professor

Zemekone!!! Smoked an 02 Ninfa (from a cab) tonight thanks to Gerry. Nyze!!! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Volfan.....a H Upmann Mag #46 that was :dr

Thanks Scottie!! :tu


----------



## volfan

Mr.Maduro said:


> Volfan.....a H Upmann Mag #46 that was :dr
> 
> Thanks Scottie!! :tu


Glad you liked it bro.

And I had one yesterday that was also :dr thanks to Patrick

A Griffins Fuerte Toro. I did not expect it to be so good. thanks again,

scottie


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> carbonbased_al! Smoking an '01 Upmann #2 that Joe gave me many moons ago, and it is freaking outstanding...thanks Joe! :ss


A H.Upmann #2 gifted to me by King James.This cigar was recent production and it was yummy!!!Thanks Jim!


----------



## Bobb

Hello strangers!

I have been super busy with student teaching the last 3 months, so I have not around the jungle much...but I've been popping in reading a thread here and there...I MISS YOU GUYS/GALS!!

Right now I am finishing up the last third of a Padron 1926 80th (Maduro) that I received from smahley...OH MY this is a good smoke!!!!! Stephen, if you see this thread...thank you very much


----------



## icehog3

calistogey! A wonderful '01 RyJ #4 that Rene gifted me ages ago...worth the wait! Thanks Rene! :tu


----------



## Lanthor

A few I have had over the last couple days.

Partagas 898 ('96 or '98?) from vstromark, OpusX (PerfecxionX '06) from newcigarz (my first), Fonseca Cadetes from Bigwaved.

Enjoyed them all, thanks guys.


----------



## The Professor

Santa! Thanks for the 80s RyJ!!! Glad I have some more.  :ss


----------



## vstrommark

Lanthor said:


> A few I have had over the last couple days.
> 
> Partagas 898 ('96 or '98?) from vstromark, OpusX (PerfecxionX '06) from newcigarz (my first), Fonseca Cadetes from Bigwaved.
> 
> Enjoyed them all, thanks guys.


The 898 is a '98. I just finished the Fonseca Cadetes that the enabler (Bigwaved) gave me last week. The first cigar I'm smoked since he gave it to me as well.

I plan on having one that you gave me later tonight. Thanks, Mike!


----------



## icehog3

drill....a sweet '96 RASCC with a nice mix of oomph and spice...a great "after Santa" cigar.

Thanks Kerry! :tu


----------



## icehog3

raisin....a '98 Quai D'Orsay Corona gifted to me at the SHIII. This thing has more punch than any QdO I have ever smoked, and it giving off a ton of delicious smoke! A smoke-a-rama! A smoke Woodstock!!

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## icehog3

Fredster....a '97 Bolivar Petite Corona...tasty and with enough punch to hold up as my third cigar of the evening! :dr

Thanks Fred!!


----------



## tzaddi

Tonight at the weekly Herf I started off with a Don Pepin Garcia "House Blended Cigar" from De La Concha Tobacconist, NYC given to me by *Andre AKA Adsantos13.* It was the perfect smoke to commemorate my initiation into the Grindstone. It matched well with the Amate Anejo Tequila and the festivities.

Thanks Andre


----------



## adsantos13

tzaddi said:


> Tonight at the weekly Herf I started off with a Don Pepin Garcia "House Blended Cigar" from De La Concha Tobacconist, NYC given to me by *Andre AKA Adsantos13.* It was the perfect smoke to commemorate my initiation into the Grindstone. It matched well with the Amate Anejo Tequila and the festivities.
> 
> Thanks Andre


So glad you enjoyed it Richard! And congrats on your initiation to the Grindstone. :tu


----------



## dayplanner

Had a camacho triple maduro today thanks to Ratters. oh so good!


----------



## physiognomy

Smoking a very tasty SCdH La Punta kindly gifted by CareP & TShailer... A nice way to spend some time enjoying the sunshine on this brisk Christmas eve afternoon. Thanks guys, I look forward to catching up in the new year... :ss


----------



## dantzig

Last night, I had the best Party Short ever. It was gifted to me by Rob (cf2112) and had somehow managed to obtain 6 years of age! So smooth yet rich and spicy! Thanks again, brother!


----------



## mitro

dantzig said:


> Last night, I had the best Party Short ever. It was gifted to me by Rob (cf2112) and had somehow managed to obtain 6 years of age! So smooth yet rich and spicy! Thanks again, brother!


 Ooh... I have one of those in the humidor. Tomorrow I may have to fire up El Dentes!


----------



## yourchoice

I'm in the middle of smoking an 06 PLPC courtesy of ResIspa. Thanks Vic! Merry Christmas brother :tu


----------



## icehog3

joed.....a wonderful Partagas 109 that he gifted me at the MMHI. I figured Christmas Eve was a special enough occassion to light it up, and I am about 1/4 the way through. The first one I have ever smoked by myself, and it is a dreamy delight! Thanks Joe!


----------



## Darrell

Hova45, he hooked me up with a delicious Boli RC. :tu:tu


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan....an '00 Punch SS#12 he hooked me up with in a THREAT DOWN bomb...Thanks Jeff!


----------



## jaycarla

This morning in the snow (rare Washington snow) A Bolivar Royal Corona from FishBeadTwo and right now a PAM 64 from papajohn67.

Thank you Brothers, fine smokes on a great day!


----------



## bobarian

ComicBookFreak! A wonderful 98ERDM Lonsdale! A very tasty smoke! Enjoyed it to the nub. Thanks Brent!:ss


----------



## icehog3

allanb3369! I'm smoking an '01 RyJ EL Robusto he gifted me some time ago. It blows away the only other '01 RyJ EL I tried, a Piramide. Great smoke! Thanks Allan!


----------



## Don Fernando

Santa Drob ... err ... Santa Claus. :ss

A 05 H Upman & a 06 RASS ended up being on the pallet for Christmas Day. Thanks brother !! :ss


----------



## newcigarz

A Cohiba Siglo II from havana_lover. It was great thanks Oliver! :ss


----------



## SteveDMatt

tedrogerscpa....

A Cabaiguan. These are always fabulous smokes. Thanks brother.


----------



## vstrommark

A boli corona from bigwaved (Dave). Thanks, dude. Oh yeah, and a cup of coffee made with beans roasted by Dave as well.


----------



## newcigarz

chibnkr - An Original Release '03 Trinidad Coloniales. Just Awesome. 

Thanks Mike! :tu


----------



## Gordie

Friday night I finally smoked the '00 Punch SS2 that allanb3369 forwarded to me in the pif. a fantastic ssmoke. Thanks, Allan, for sharing what is my favortie CG.


----------



## tzaddi

Charles AKA Cman78. My wife and I went over to the local casino to pull a few slots & have a drink this afternoon. I thoroughly enjoyed an *Aurora 1495 series Robusto*.:ss

To top it off we cashed out $27 ahead.:tu


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr....after gifting me a wonderful T B Carlin Vuelta Abajo "K" piramides on Saturday, didn't think I could do much better. Tonight I am absolutely nubbing a '75 Monte #3, that is one of my top smokes of '07 to be sure. Thank you so much Mike for two wonderful cigar experiences....but more for your friendship.


----------



## mitro

Thanks to bobarian for my first Trini Fundadore. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## BillyCigars

Oh.
My.
God.

This Padilla 1948 Robusto I recieved from RockyR during my NST trade with him is FANTASTIC!!! I honestly cannot believe how delicious (and nicotine-laden) this cigar is!! Wow.

Thanks again RockyR!!!!!

(And just to show you how little willpower I have, 4 puffs into this cigar and I clicked my way over to CI to buy a box :r)


----------



## vstrommark

Thanks to Mike (Lanthor), I just had an incredible Por Larranaga. This one will be in my dreams tonight, for sure (in a non Bill Clinton kind of way).

Thanks Mike, you are a true BOTL. I can't crash any RG on you right now, but maybe someone will help me out.


----------



## Lanthor

vstrommark said:


> Thanks to Mike (Lanthor), I just had an incredible Por Larranaga. This one will be in my dreams tonight, for sure (in a non Bill Clinton kind of way).
> 
> Thanks Mike, you are a true BOTL. I can't crash any RG on you right now, but maybe someone will help me out.


Glad you liked it, will try to remember to bring you another.


----------



## physiognomy

A few days late, but I have to say thanks for a couple of great New Years smokes...

newcigarz for a tasty '06 Party 898

macms for my first Boli RC... What a great way to top of any night :dr


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Papajohn for a Padilla 1932 Torpedo. Thanks man!


----------



## physiognomy

Great herfing with the CO guys today!!! Thanks to macms for the '06 PSD#4 that I nubbed :dr and also to Moglman for the awesome '05 Trini Coloniales.


----------



## Opusfxd

physiognomy said:


> Great herfing with the CO guys today!!! Thanks to macms for the '06 PSD#4 that I nubbed :dr and also to Moglman for the awesome '05 Trini Coloniales.


Agreed! I also thank Moglman for the most excellent RyJ (which I also took to the end) :dr:dr


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....papajohn67.....a Padron 1926 #9 [M]..........

and

....MajorCaptainSilly.......a Famous Nic 3000!!

Thanks guys! Both these smokes mad the Redskins loss a little less painful!! :tu

:ss


----------



## papajohn67

Mr.Maduro said:


> ....papajohn67.....a Padron 1926 #9 [M]..........
> 
> and
> 
> ....MajorCaptainSilly.......a Famous Nic 3000!!
> 
> Thanks guys! Both these smokes mad the Redskins loss a little less painful!! :tu
> 
> :ss


Well I guess I that does make-up a little for what the Seahawks did yesterday but sadly they hit the road :hn next week which may well spell their doom.

BTW...got to love those #9's, eh?


----------



## Moglman-cl

physiognomy said:


> Great herfing with the CO guys today!!! Thanks to macms for the '06 PSD#4 that I nubbed :dr and also to Moglman for the awesome '05 Trini Coloniales.





Opusfxd said:


> Agreed! I also thank Moglman for the most excellent RyJ (which I also took to the end) :dr:dr


Yer very welcome fellers. It was good to meet you Dave!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

papajohn67 said:


> Well I guess I that does make-up a little for what the Seahawks did yesterday but sadly they hit the road :hn next week which may well spell their doom.
> 
> *BTW...got to love those #9's, eh?*


I know most of CA's ratings are :BS , but naming this cigar #1 this year, I can't disagree!! I'm glad you gave me a chance to revisit this cigar. I have a few more around deep in the humi, but thanks to you this one was right on top screaming "pick me....pick me!!!" :ss


----------



## mitro

Thanks to Tom (icehog) for a '70s Partagas 8-9-8. The weather was so nice I couldn't help but spark up my best! :tu


----------



## icehog3

mitro said:


> Thanks to Tom (icehog) for a '70s Partagas 8-9-8. The weather was so nice I couldn't help but spark up my best! :tu


Glad you enjoyed it Mike!!


----------



## gamayrouge

Thanks to JayCarla! I really enjoyed the Punch Rare Corojo you sent. The good thing about this is I get to enjoy the same feeling 4 more times. Thanks bro.


----------



## Twill413

I really enjoyed a VR Don Alejandro tonight courtesy of BigVito. It was the first half+ cigar for the national championship game. 

I also need to thank AvoAddict for an 03 Sancho Corona from yesterday. An interesting cigar.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> I really enjoyed a VR Don Alejandro tonight courtesy of BigVito. It was the first half+ cigar for the national championship game.
> 
> I also need to thank AvoAddict for an 03 Sancho Corona from yesterday. An interesting cigar.


Have you seen Perry, Tony?


----------



## newcigarz

01 ERDM pc from Khubli. Thanks Ji!:tu


----------



## bmagin320

(once again) thanks to timbutz, i finally tried a camach triple maduro - it was everything i expected....what an a$$ kicker. thanks tim


----------



## newcigarz

'01 Bolivar RC from my Secret Santa. Thank-you who ever you are! It was emotional:ss


----------



## TimButz2

bmagin320 said:


> (once again) thanks to timbutz, i finally tried a camach triple maduro - it was everything i expected....what an a$$ kicker. thanks tim


Anytime Brian, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Made in Dade

The mad bomber in Brooklyn. Patrick (Mr. Maduro)

Padron 64 El Principe Maduro

Thank You much bro, you will get yours.


----------



## buzzman600

I had a great cigar today, thanks to St. Lou Stu's CAO black outstanding! 
thanks 
Tim


----------



## buzzman600

I had a great cigar today, thanks to *jjefrey* 
Indian Tabac Maduro
thanks


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Made in Dade said:


> The mad bomber in Brooklyn. Patrick (Mr. Maduro)
> 
> Padron 64 El Principe Maduro
> 
> Thank You much bro, you will get yours.


Long time...no see!! That will change in 30 days!!! :tu


----------



## rumballs

Dunhill Cabinetta (and some others), huge thanks to Tom!


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> Dunhill Cabinetta (and some others), huge thanks to Tom!


My pleasure Julian, it was great to herf with you again!


----------



## dayplanner

Had my first Montecristo White the other day, thanks to Ji. He was my first CS friend so cheers to Mr. Khubli!


----------



## Cigarmark

I just finished a Gran Habano VL Churchill from skyhigh (Steve). :dr


----------



## icehog3

mmblz....an RyJ Short Churchhill gifted to me by Julian last night, my first of the vitola...Thank you Julian!


----------



## bobarian

RobustoG, Thanks for the great Trini Reyes! As good as everyone says!
A really great smoke.:tu:ss


----------



## dayplanner

Monte 4 thanks to Ji. My first ISOM! Thanks so much, I loved it.


----------



## mitro

My first (can you believe it?) PSD4 thanks to Cigarmark. I think I may have found a new favorite CC.


----------



## Big D

Enjoying a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior, thanks to TimButz2.
I forgot how good these were.......mmm....


----------



## vstrommark

I'm having a lovely Illusione CG4 that I got from OCAT. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Mitro! A Padron 80th...Thanks Mike :ss


----------



## icehog3

Aladdin Sane......Just lit up a Padilla 1932 Robusto he sent me in the Florida-Michigan war...Thanks Dennis!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

icehog3 said:


> Aladdin Sane......Just lit up a Padilla 1932 Robusto he sent me in the Florida-Michigan war...Thanks Dennis!


Hope you enjoy it Tom!


----------



## icehog3

Aladdin Sane said:


> Hope you enjoy it Tom!


Earthy, smooth, good nose-spice....I am diggin' it.


----------



## hollywood

Zemekone - '70s Partagas Capitol. Very good and different! Thanks, Ger-Bear!:tu


----------



## ragin' cajun

Short on time so I had a Arturo Fuente Short Story, thanks to SmokeyScotch.:tu


----------



## Jbailey

Right now smoking a 5 vegas Miami at the shop. Thanks you Mitro!:tu Love that Pepin flavor.


----------



## bobarian

I finally get my chance to fire up a Habano Torres Lancero at todays herf.
Thanks mithstrike!:ss:tu:chk


----------



## newcigarz

Yesterday a '07 H.Upmann Coronas Major Tubos. it was great thanks to Sancho! :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Icehog3 - Partagas Presidentes (I believe)

Fantastic smoke....If only my B&M carried them 

Here it is about 10 min before I had to put it down










THANKS!


----------



## The Dakotan

2000 Boli RC thanks to THE hog. Thanks Tom, I'm still blown away by that bomb! ...


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Catfish. An Opus X Super Beli (from 2003? if I remember correctly).

Thanks man!


----------



## physiognomy

Newcigarz... I smoked a tasty '00 Belinda Belvederes that cheered me up after wrestling with a plugged RASCC earlier this evening. Thanks :tu


----------



## zemekone

Bigwaved! thank you for the 95 QdO corona... it was the best cigar i have had in a long time... it was the best cigar of 2008


----------



## Rahllin

Worr Lord! He sent me an amazing bomb before Christmas and it included 2 LFD Double Ligero Lanceros, and I smoked one tonight. It was phenomenal! Definitely one of my new favorite smokes!


----------



## heatmiser

I had a Padron 1964 Principe tonight compliments of Miami on a trade we did. Fantastic smoke from a great BOTL. Thanks Danny!!!


----------



## icehog3

Aladdin Sane said:


> Icehog3 - Partagas Presidentes (I believe)
> 
> Fantastic smoke....If only my B&M carried them
> 
> THANKS!


You're welcome Dennis, glad you liked it! 



The Dakotan said:


> 2000 Boli RC thanks to THE hog. Thanks Tom, I'm still blown away by that bomb! ...


My pleasure Jeff, hope you enjoy them all!


----------



## icehog3

....allan3369! An awesome '98 Punch Black Prince....and the Marca begins with a "P". 

Thanks Allan!


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> ....allan3369! An awesome '98 Punch Black Prince....and the *Marca begins with a "P". *
> 
> Thanks Allan!


:fu No good deed goes unpunished. I think it was over 250 thread titles edited.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> :fu No good deed goes unpunished. I think it was over 250 thread titles edited.


I am lost...in more ways than one.


----------



## vstrommark

N3uka (as secret santa for me and my dog) sent me beautiful Padron 1926 no 35 with some age on it. I am nubbing it now and don't want it to end.

Thank you, Bro, you are aces!


----------



## macms

Moglman gifted myself, jcarlton and physiognomy a Trinidad Ingenios Limited Edition 2007 today at our little HERF. Great smoke with a lot of potential. Thank you Scott. :ss


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689...the Gorilla with so much Bling, his user name needs a Zip Code! An '85 RyJ Corona that was just bursting with flavor...Thanks Sean!


----------



## TimButz2

I had a Padilla 1932 Signature Toro that papajohn sent me awhile back and it was fantastic, thanks John


----------



## icehog3

...pinoyman! A wonderful aged La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 2 that was just a sweet delight! Thanks Rollito...where for art thou?


----------



## Guest

icehog3 said:


> ...pinoyman! A wonderful aged La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 2 that was just a sweet delight! Thanks Rollito...where for art thou?


I saw your thread last night...... well, early this morning...... where you were smoking this one and enjoying it.

(That's how I knew in the banter thread that you were "smokin")

:r


----------



## icehog3

SvilleKid said:


> I saw your thread last night...... well, early this morning...... where you were smoking this one and enjoying it.
> 
> (That's how I knew in the banter thread that you were "smokin")
> 
> :r


Just a couple of Vampires we are, Cliff! :r


----------



## Guest

icehog3 said:


> Just a couple of Vampires we are, Cliff! :r


Yep.

See you at 2 AM:ss


----------



## icehog3

SvilleKid said:


> Yep.
> 
> See you at 2 AM:ss


It's a date.


----------



## tecnorobo

icehog3 said:


> It's a date.


I'm jealous


----------



## icehog3

tecnorobo said:


> I'm jealous


You can attend too Blake. 

Andrew ATLHarp tonight for a wonderful Ramon Allones 898 I am smoking right now, a cigar he bombed me with in the Florida Massacre....it is great, thanks Andrew!


----------



## tecnorobo

icehog3 said:


> You can attend too Blake.
> 
> Andrew ATLHarp tonight for a wonderful Ramon Allones 898 I am smoking right now, a cigar he bombed me with in the Florida Massacre....it is great, thanks Andrew!


is that a promise? enjoy the smoke tom


----------



## gamayrouge

Ratters! I lit up that Montecristo you gave to me. Nice smoke!


----------



## icehog3

...allan3369! An '00 Partagas Selecion Privada, my first of this vitola. (What's new, Allan sends me _another_ Partagas I have never tried!) Thanks Allan, another Party Winner! :tu

And mmblz! Julian gifted me some smokes at our recent basement herf, and tonight I just finished an '02 Hoyo des Dieux he gave me...great smoke! Thanks Julian!


----------



## icehog3

...JPH! A wonderful '00 San Luis Rey Serie A he sent me in the beatdown of the year! Thanks Jeremy!!


----------



## Moglman-cl

... physiognomy, for a delicious Trini Reyes that I enjoyed last night. Thank you very much Peter. I hope you had fun at the Celtic tonight.


----------



## chupacabrah

Today I enjoyed an Indian Tabac Cameroon legend thanks to NCRadioMan 
thanks, i liked it a lot :tu


----------



## newcigarz

A nice RASCC from macms, Thanks Fred! :tu


----------



## tzaddi

A Habano Torres Lancero with 15 year old tobacco thanks to bobarian. I had heard good things about Tim's leaf and efforts and when Bob sent one over in a trade I have to say that it lived up to the hype and as the saying goes... I will be making some adjustments in next months budget to acquire more. I offered a puff to the fellow next to me at my weekly herf and his face lit up and told me that he would be very interested in sharing a purchase with me.

Muchos Gracias Bob. :tu


----------



## bobarian

tzaddi said:


> A Habano Torres Lancero with 15 year old tobacco thanks to bobarian. I had heard good things about Tim's leaf and efforts and when Bob sent one over in a trade I have to say that it lived up to the hype and as the saying goes... I will be making some adjustments in next months budget to acquire more. I offered a puff to the fellow next to me at my weekly herf and his face lit up and told me that he would be very interested in sharing a purchase with me.
> 
> Muchos Gracias Bob. :tu


I cant express how happy I am that I found something in my humi that you liked. It was quite a challenge. :ss

Mithstrike is you HT connection.(I think he sleeps at Tim's shop):r


----------



## dayplanner

An ISOM Diplomaticos from Bamadoc!

so so good


----------



## icehog3

...The Professor! Dokk hit me up with an '00 RyJ Prince of Wales some time ago, and it is being smoked in celebration of a good hockey win. Thanks Dokk! :tu


----------



## physiognomy

Two from last night...

Thanks to tzaddi for a wonderful Padron Serie 1926 #35 maduro. The complexity & full flavor of this little guy definitely surprised me.

Thanks also to macms for a great '06 RASS. My first encounter with this cigar didn't go too well, so I was glad to have another opportunity. Now I see why these are so popular. Very flavorful & smoked like a champ! Thanks again!



Moglman said:


> ... physiognomy, for a delicious Trini Reyes that I enjoyed last night. Thank you very much Peter. I hope you had fun at the Celtic tonight.


Glad you enjoyed it Scott. I think the young Trini's are smoking great! Sorry you couldn't make it out with us... Another time.


----------



## ridmaster

Last night I had a great Gurkah Master's Select thanks to rx2010


----------



## tzaddi

physiognomy said:


> Thanks to tzaddi for a wonderful Padron Serie 1926 #35 maduro. The complexity & full flavor of this little guy definitely surprised me.


Excellent, your post brought back the memory of the pleasant meeting in COS. I still have a bit of tobacco that you gave me for my pipe. p :ss You are welcome and thank you.


----------



## 68TriShield

cabinetsticker a Dunhill Cabinetta
bonggoy a Davidoff Latour
Justinphilly a 58 Roi Tan

thanks for one of the best birthdays in my 50 years


----------



## emelbee

68TriShield said:


> cabinetsticker a Dunhill Cabinetta
> bonggoy a Davidoff Latour
> Justinphilly a 58 Roi Tan
> 
> thanks for one of the best birthdays in my 50 years


Happy Birthday, Dave!:tu I've never even heard of those cigars.


----------



## newcigarz

68TriShield said:


> cabinetsticker a Dunhill Cabinetta
> bonggoy a Davidoff Latour
> Justinphilly a 58 Roi Tan
> 
> thanks for one of the best birthdays in my 50 years


Wow, now that's a day! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

Gotta thank macms again. I smoked an SCDLH Oficios. An unreal fresh smoke that is sure to be a classic. Glad I got some put away  

Thanks Fred!


----------



## SteveDMatt

Dave (68TriShield)....

a '01 JLPC. :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....barbourjay....an Anejo from 2002. Thanks Jeremy!!!:ss


----------



## CCCigar

A. Fuente Gran Reserva - Thanks Khubli :ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Last night I had a Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto, thanks to Ratters. Strong smoke with a lot of flavor.

I had a H. Upmann Maduro Robusto and Famous Dominican Selection, thanks to Bobarian. The H. Upmann was medium with nice pepper at the end and the Dominican was mild, light and smooth just what the doctor ordered after the strong smoke (Triple).

Thanks guys!!!:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

TriShield

Padron 26 Natural...

It DID NOT suck.....


In fact it was fantastic! Thanks Dave :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Emelbee....


During the holidays had the curse / pleasure of smoking a Pepin blue lancero...

IMO THE best cigar Ive ever had!!!

I have loved the blue for a while now but this lancero was Godlike.

THANK YOU!!:ss


----------



## emelbee

Aladdin Sane said:


> Emelbee....
> 
> During the holidays had the curse / pleasure of smoking a Pepin blue lancero...
> 
> IMO THE best cigar Ive ever had!!!
> 
> I have loved the blue for a while now but this lancero was Godlike.
> 
> THANK YOU!!:ss


I'm glad you liked it. It's been a while since I smoked one of those. Maybe I better dig one out today.


----------



## icehog3

....cabinetsticker.....a Partagas Dunhill Seleccion Suprema 151...just a fantastic smoke, and smoked in memory of a lost loved one...Thank you Eric!


----------



## CCCigar

Wayner123 hooked me up with a Perdomo Lot 23. Very tasty.:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Bobarian. He traded me a Partagas Black Clasico? Robusto.

It was very tasty with strong to medium leather and coco flavor. Thanks Bobarian, nice pick!


----------



## icehog3

...ATLHarp! An '06 PSP2 that he sent in the Florida Assault.

It actually started out kind of slowly, but the second half really saw it become an excellent cigar...Thanks Andrew!


----------



## physiognomy

Newcigarz... Thanks for my first Cuaba Tradicionales ('07). Started off a little different (not in a bad way), & built into a very tasty smoke. I appreciate the opportunity to try this cigar :ss


----------



## icehog3

justinphilly! Justin gifted me a Cohiba Maduro back at the LOLH, and I smoked it tonight. I liked it so much better than the first one I tried this summer...Thanks Justin!

...and Bling Boy! Smoking a spicy '93 Partagas Charlotte from Sean right now, this thing is a firecracker flavor-bomb! Thanks Sean!


----------



## newcigarz

physiognomy said:


> Newcigarz... Thanks for my first Cuaba Tradicionales ('07). Started off a little different (not in a bad way), & built into a very tasty smoke. I appreciate the opportunity to try this cigar :ss


I'm glad you enjoyed it. IMHO Cuaba's have a very distinct flavor profile that I have come to enjoy a lot. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

A Headline clear havana from n3uka.This thing is nummyful :dr


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....bobarian.....a '99 Vegueros Mareva that was delicious!! :ss

and...


....BlueFace.... a Tatuaje Reserva SW Churchill...that was also :dr

Thanks guys!!


----------



## RenoB

...King James, a Monte Especial #1 - young? maybe, delicious? yes

Thanks bro!


----------



## 68TriShield

I love me some RASS! Thanks vstromark!:tu


----------



## ragin' cajun

Don Pepin blue label thanks to Jeff at the T-Box


----------



## physiognomy

The Dutch gifted me an Anejo #77 at my first herf last march... Smoked it tonight while catching up with another CO botl. Thanks for the experience, I look forward to trying another next year.


----------



## tech-ninja

Bonggoy

01 H Uppman Monarch while playing poker.

Thanks Ronnie, it was great!


----------



## icehog3

...pinoyman!

Smoking a Punch RS12 from Rollito, and enjoying the heck out of it...Thanks Rollito!


----------



## bobarian

smokin' machinist
A nice little Fonseca KDT from a recent split! Thanks!:tu


----------



## JCK

I had great cigars last night thanks to NewCigarz (Tony), and NCRadioMan (Greg). Robert Burns Panatela Deluxe and SCdlH Oficios. Thanks guys!


----------



## dantzig

Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles thanks to Stick. My new favorite PC! :ss


----------



## The Dakotan

Sig I from bling boy, Sean9689

ERdM Choix from THE icehog! 

Thanks fellas. Both were GREAT!! :ss


----------



## redryno247

I had a nice two hours enjoying at Padron 4000 (I believe it was a 4000, maybe 5000), thanks to fellow BOTL, Hurricane6. It was a real nice smoke, thanks man.


----------



## CCCigar

Wayner 123 hooked me up with a Partagas Black Label. Very nice!


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> Sig I from bling boy, Sean9689
> 
> ERdM Choix from THE icehog!
> 
> Thanks fellas. Both were GREAT!! :ss


Glad you enjoyed the ERdM Jeff! 

I am smoking a Cohiba Maduro Secreto from Dokk (The Professor). Until about the 1/2 way point I didn't think I was going to like it as well as the bigger CM vitola I smoked earlier in the week...then, BAMM! Very nice!! I like!! Thanks Darrel!


----------



## physiognomy

Last night I smoked two tasty cigars thanks to Moglman... First up was an awesome '98 Lusi, followed by an '01 SLR Regio. Thanks again for these great cigars!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Aladdin Sane......Just lit up a Padilla 1932 Robusto he sent me in the Florida-Michigan war...Thanks Dennis!


Florida Michigan? Did I miss a move?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Florida Michigan? Did I miss a move?


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117067&highlight=THREAT

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116870

Boom Boom!


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> mmblz....an RyJ Short Churchhill gifted to me by Julian last night, my first of the vitola...Thank you Julian!





icehog3 said:


> And mmblz! Julian gifted me some smokes at our recent basement herf, and tonight I just finished an '02 Hoyo des Dieux he gave me...great smoke! Thanks Julian!


sometimes I totally forget about this thread for weeks at a time - glad you liked them!
I'm hoping to get a chance to have a cigar today or tomorrow while it's warm (but looks like rain might interfere)


----------



## icehog3

...The Professor. Dokk hit me up with a Trinidad Reyes that I realized is my first of this vitola. It had a woody flavor that hit the spot right on the mark..Thanks Darrel!


----------



## AD720

...Bobarian. A Sancho Panza. 

Very good, extremely mild. A good choice for the first stogie after being sick for a week. 

Thanks again Bob! :ss


----------



## CCCigar

Hurricane6 - illusione -2- What a great smoke! Tastes like cinnamon!:ss


----------



## newcigarz

MrMaduro an '07 Punch Punch Great now. I bet these get better with age.
Thanks Patrick!:tu


----------



## icehog3

...The Dakotan!

First smoke of the shortest month off thes year was an '04 Partagas 898V that Jeff sent me as part of the FL-MI war. It rocked! Perfect draw and burn, and earthy espresso goodness...Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Moglman-cl

physiognomy said:


> Last night I smoked two tasty cigars thanks to Moglman... First up was an awesome '98 Lusi, followed by an '01 SLR Regio. Thanks again for these great cigars!


Yer welcome my friend.


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> ...The Dakotan!
> 
> First smoke of the shortest month off thes year was an '04 Partagas 898V that Jeff sent me as part of the FL-MI war. It rocked! Perfect draw and burn, and earthy espresso goodness...Thanks Jeff!


I'm glad you enjoyed it Tom! Yeah, that box of 898V has been great!


----------



## newcigarz

Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos from 68TriShield. Thanks Dave! :tu


----------



## jkorp

Old Henry Lancero from a recent split. It was very nice.


----------



## 68TriShield

newcigarz said:


> Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos from 68TriShield. Thanks Dave! :tu


I'm glad you liked Tony!


----------



## icehog3

......txdyna65! Smoking a great '04 VR Don Alejandro that Kenny gifted me back in October...best draw on a DR I have ever had! Thanks Kenny.


----------



## Galaxie_xl

Partagas No. 4 from Sawyer. It has been sitting in the Humi for about 6 months. Lit up tonight and it is a very delicious smoke. Thanks buddy and quit losing your new car!:tu


----------



## txdyna65

icehog3 said:


> ......txdyna65! Smoking a great '04 VR Don Alejandro that Kenny gifted me back in October...best draw on a DR I have ever had! Thanks Kenny.


Glad you enjoyed it Tom 

Now if I can get rid of this flu so I can get back to smoking something good


----------



## icehog3

txdyna65 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Tom
> 
> Now if I can get rid of this flu so I can get back to smoking something good


Get well before next weekend Kenny!


----------



## The Dakotan

Smoking a 2006 Cuaba Salamone courtesy of icehog. it is gooood! :dr

Thanks Tom!


----------



## JE3146

I had a Gurkha Master Select thanks entirely to BradSacramento! Thankyou!


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> Smoking a 2006 Cuaba Salamone courtesy of icehog. it is gooood! :dr
> 
> Thanks Tom!


Glad it was good to you Jeff...you are more than welcome. :ss


----------



## Jbailey

Smoked a monte 4 from Mitro. Was a great smoke, love those little guys!


----------



## 68TriShield

Bigwaved!! a couple decades old Partagas 898 he gave me for my b-day.These cigars never ever disappoint :dr Thank You Davy 

Last night a PL Ingenios from Navydoc.It was so good,this cigar will be off the charts with some age.A awesome experience...Thank You Paul!


----------



## pnoon

68TriShield said:


> Bigwaved!! a couple decades old Partagas 898 he gave me for my b-day.These cigars never ever disappoint :dr Thank You Davy
> 
> Last night a PL Ingenios from Navydoc.It was so good,this cigar will be off the charts with some age.A awesome experience...Thank You Paul!


Hmmm. The mind is a terrible thing to lose . . .  That's o.k., it happens to all of us.
Dave, I'm guessing it was a Trinidad Ingenios (or maybe a PL Magnificos)


----------



## 68TriShield

pnoon said:


> Hmmm. The mind is a terrible thing to lose . . .  That's o.k., it happens to all of us.
> Dave, I'm guessing it was a Trinidad Ingenios (or maybe a PL Magnificos)


LOL! Magnifico's yep.Thank you for the correction Peter


----------



## gnukfu

Party Short courtesy *Yazzie* - part of my contest winnings from him - also have 2 other different stogies from the same "place" - a very generous BOTL. :ss


----------



## CCCigar

RP Olde World Reserve. Thanks Mom!


----------



## Jbailey

Smoking some crazy aged padron 64 exclusivo from catfish from the first MMH. This band isn't white any more it yellow. Right now in the middle of this great smoke. Very mellow and with a hint of sweetness with a great long finish.

Thanks again man!:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Yesterday I had a AF SG Cuban Belicoso thanks to ST. Lou Stu

Today I'm having a AF Hemi Maddie thanks to my father


----------



## bobarian

Wayner123. A tasty Quay D'Orsay Corona!! :tu:tu:tu My first, but definitely not my last of this marca!!!:ss


----------



## physiognomy

Moglman... I pulled the TV out on my balcony for the game tonight. I got to the last 1/2" of a tasty '02 Punch SS#1 watching Tom Petty. Thanks mate, it was a great cigar!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....barbourjay for a Tatuaje RC 184....

....hurricane6 for a Tatuaje Black and a Tatuaje West Coast!! :tu


----------



## RenoB

Zemekone, an '02 RG Slenderella. Can you say elegance? I knew you could :tu

Thanks Gerry!


----------



## 68TriShield

BobbyRitz-a 99 VR Unico.Robb this cigar was "ON"..Thanks!


----------



## icehog3

....eternal rider....Harland hit me up with a La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 1 that will have me searching for more....just incredible complexity! :tu


----------



## weak_link

Massphatness dropped a Gurka bomb on me and I had the chance to enjoy one today. Sun was shining, kid was at the sitter. Perfect.

Thanks for the smoke Tim!


----------



## Munkey

Diesel Kinevel

My lips are buzzing. Thanks for the intro to Partagas...


----------



## yazzie

MikeyC slammed with me with a great 5'er.... Tonight I smoked the fuente Don Carlos #4 - what a great smoke:tu:ss


----------



## CCCigar

Hurricane6 - Graycliff Vintage 1999.


----------



## awsmith4

I'm smoking a AF King B sent to me by St. Lou Stu. This is turning into a fine smoke:tu


----------



## volfan

A little catching up to do so here goes:

Partagas 160 Robusto thanks to Kenny (txdyna65)
A yello cello Davidoff 3000 thanks to Ji (khubli)
Torano Exodus Perfecto thanks to Coy (livwire68)
and an Opus X Petite Lancero thanks to Tony (newcigarz)


Thanks guys, all were EXCELLENT.

scottie


----------



## newcigarz

volfan said:


> A little catching up to do so here goes:
> 
> Partagas 160 Robusto thanks to Kenny (txdyna65)
> A yello cello Davidoff 3000 thanks to Ji (khubli)
> Torano Exodus Perfecto thanks to Coy (livwire68)
> and an Opus X Petite Lancero thanks to Tony (newcigarz)
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, all were EXCELLENT.
> 
> scottie


Glad you liked it Scottie! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Onlyonerm- a 97 Epicure 1,Roger it was delight to smoke..Thank You!:ss


----------



## volfan

RP OWR Robusto Maduro thanks to Coy (livwire68)
and an Avalon Juke Connecticut Mini Torp (pre-production) thanks to Mike (pathman)

Thanks guys, very tasty stuff.

scottie


----------



## RenoB

An '04 RASS from Mr. Maduro and a Vegueros Mareva from 68Trishield - thanks guys, it was great herfin' wit ya!!!


----------



## physiognomy

Catching up from last weekend... Moglman for an '03 Siglo VI. It was a great experience, thanks again!!! & Halon (not sure if he posts here, but you would know him from BOTL) for a tasty Punch Coronation. 

And one from yesterday... Thanks to avo_addict for a tasty RP OWR Maduro torp. Thanks also to jcarlton for gifting me one... I have a hard time touching cigars when I only have one & this gave me the reason to light it up. I'll look forward to my 2nd :ss


----------



## dwhitacre

I had a great smoke thanks to my good friend, Gamayrouge!!! I had the AF Shortstory!!! Short but sweet!!!

Nice smoke before bed!!!

Thanks Tam!!!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

RenoB said:


> An '04 RASS from Mr. Maduro and a Vegueros Mareva from 68Trishield - thanks guys, it was great herfin' wit ya!!!


I'm finishing up Patrick's RASS now.Thanks Man!This thing is awesome :ss


----------



## RenoB

HdM Epi 2 from Mowee, not a bad way to start the day


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> I'm finishing up Patrick's RASS now.Thanks Man!This thing is awesome :ss


I smoked Patrick's RASS on the beach in Melbourne...great cigar made even better by the surroundings.


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> I smoked Patrick's RASS on the beach in Melbourne...great cigar made even better by the surroundings.


I can imagine it was better,considering :tu


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> I can imagine was better,considering :tu


Considering _everything_, most definitely Dave.


----------



## 68TriShield

Madurofan! A El Original Lancero...Thanks Bill,I love these :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

RenoB said:


> An '04 RASS from Mr. Maduro and a Vegueros Mareva from 68Trishield - thanks guys, it was great herfin' wit ya!!!





68TriShield said:


> I'm finishing up Patrick's RASS now.Thanks Man!This thing is awesome :ss





icehog3 said:


> I smoked Patrick's RASS on the beach in Melbourne...great cigar made even better by the surroundings.


I guess its time I should finally try one of these.....:hn

I'm glad y'all enjoyed them!!! :ss


----------



## tzaddi

Catching up with a big thanks to Dan AKA DBall for my special Super Bowl smoke, a 1996 Fonseca Cosaco. It was part of the Syndicate hit, *ouch*.
For such a little guy this tissue wrapped beauty sure did have big consistent flavor and power.

Here are a couple of photos my brother-in-law caught while I was puffing.

-Richard


----------



## RenoB

Onlyonerm... a '98 Partagas Serie du conneseur #1. Wonderful smoke my new friend, thanks!!!


----------



## icehog3

pinoyman....winding down my day with an excellent Punch Punch gifted to me some time ago by Rollito...Thank you!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Well it wasn't today but had a great smoke from Mowee- it was a *Liga Privada #9.
*
It was a great smoke, another non cuban that really raises the bar. Thanks again Frank for this smoke and the "wafers"!!:tu


----------



## ragin' cajun

Coronado (Robusto) by La Flor from Smokeyscotch in the get to know B/SOTL pass. Great smoke had lots of flavor, and body to it. I'll have to get some of these and let them age for a while.


----------



## butterbeezy

...Sancho & the rest of the "Short Smoke Box Pass" members. I won the contest and in the winnings was a Vegas Cubanas. I knew i couldn't go wrong with a Pepin bleded cigar but this one was exceptionally gravy. :tu


----------



## vstrommark

CigarGal sent me a lovely Work of Art Fuente that she's aged from 6/06. I was out taking a walk today and smoked this little lovely. It was divine. Thanks, Marianne! :tu


----------



## awsmith4

I'm smoking a Tatuaje Havana VI Zona Del Este sent to me by Savvy. Its my first and I am loving every puff. Thanks again Savvy:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I had a great smoke today thanks to Freddy (Puffy69).

He sent me some kick ass smokes awhile back and I'm just now getting around to smoking one or two. Thanks brother, much appreciated :tu


----------



## icehog3

...borndead! A great ERdM Choix Supreme that is rocking my socks off right now! Thanks Mark!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

icehog3 said:


> ...borndead! A great ERdM Choix Supreme that is rocking my socks off right now! Thanks Mark!


Mmm that sounds good Tom!

Way to go Borndead :tu


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> Mmm that sounds good Tom!
> 
> Way to go Borndead :tu


It was absolutely superb, one of the best ERdMs I have smoked!


----------



## newcigarz

icehog3 said:


> ...borndead! A great ERdM Choix Supreme that is rocking my socks off right now! Thanks Mark!


Tom was it a Freshie? I've heard they are pretty strong!


----------



## newcigarz

A '99 Veguero Mareva from bobarian. What a Great SMoke! Seriously got to locate some more of these! Thanks Bob! :tu


----------



## bobarian

newcigarz said:


> A '99 Veguero Mareva from bobarian. What a Great SMoke! Seriously got to locate some more of these! Thanks Bob! :tu


Really glad you liked it Tony! These are a great change of pace smoke! 
A nice contrast to the current stock from the island. :tu


----------



## icehog3

newcigarz said:


> Tom was it a Freshie? I've heard they are pretty strong!


Yes, it was an '07....I would describe it as medium bodied, didn't think it was overly strong at all.


----------



## icehog3

...Lorglath! Matt smacked me up with a Boli RC, the first newer one I have smoked, and this cigar rocks!! Thank you Matt!!


----------



## pnoon

Thanks to MoTheMan for an '02 CoRo Reserva. 
Wow! :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

smokinpoke bombed me with a ITC 10th Anniversary,thanks Robert!

A addition for the morning lineup for sure :tu


----------



## icehog3

...vstrommark! A Sancho Panza Belicosos, and I have been joesin' for one. Perfect in every way, thanks Mark!


----------



## CCCigar

Hurricane6 - LFD Mysterio. Awesome!:ss


----------



## mikeyj23

Trogdor | The Burninator - Cabaiguan Robusto Extras


----------



## hollywood

zemekone - '94 Hoyo du Gourmet

Great cigar that was perfect with a tall coffee and a long drive to work this morning! Thanks again, Gerry!!:tu


----------



## hollywood

chibnkr - '94 Cohiba Esplendido

Dayum!!:ss:ss Enough said!!

Thanks again, Michael! This one has made me reconsider!:tu


----------



## Bobb

I am posting this everywhere!! During the MMH in Chicago, Chip gave me a '98 Partagas Charlotte. It was Wonderful!!!!! Thanks Chip :tu


----------



## icehog3

....vstrommark, for a consecutive evening. Tonight it is a Monte #2 that is ON! 

Thanks Mark!!


----------



## shilala

I had a great cigar yesterday thank to Dball.
Today I'm going to have another great cigar thanks to Dwhitacre.
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

KENNY!!

An Illusion 68...Tasty little sucker!

Thanks Bro :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Sancho Panza Double Maduro courtesy Bobarian. :tu


----------



## tzaddi

Avo XO Allegro thanks to Major Captain Silly. I was amazed at the wonderful flavor transformation as this little beauty moved from beginning to end. Thanks MCS for introducing me to yet another flavor module.


----------



## awsmith4

I'm having a DPG Blue thanks to aldukes and it is mighty tasty!


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 -- for some strange HK custom. :dr:dr:dr SALUTES! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Tzaddi!!! 

I smoked a Bidwell Cigar House Blend Maduro Robusto!!! One of the best!!!:tu Creamy through and through!!!


----------



## tzaddi

dwhitacre said:


> Tzaddi!!!
> 
> I smoked a Bidwell Cigar House Blend Maduro Robusto!!! One of the best!!!:tu Creamy through and through!!!


Quite welcome Darrell, it was fun.

You know they sent me home with 2 boxes of house cigars for a photography assignment.  A box of the MD Sun Grown Spanish Honduran Robustos and one of the Bidwell Blend Nicaraguan Cafe Corojo Torpedos. I can keep one of the boxes after my assignment.


----------



## dwhitacre

tzaddi said:


> Quite welcome Darrell, it was fun.
> 
> You know they sent me home with 2 boxes of house cigars for a photography assignment.  A box of the MD Sun Grown Spanish Honduran Robustos and one of the Bidwell Blend Nicaraguan Cafe Corojo Torpedos. I can keep one of the boxes after my assignment.


That is so cool!!! What are the pictures for? Promotion? Website?

Enjoy them!!!


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> icehog3 -- for some strange HK custom. :dr:dr:dr SALUTES! :tu


You likee?


----------



## hollywood

Larry(cigarflip) sent me a wonderful '98 LFDC PC. Love these things. Too bad they are all hoarded in somebody's cabinet!!

Thanks again, Larry!!:ss


----------



## BigFrankMD

Smoked a Camancho last night at work thanks to Mark C.


----------



## buzzman600

i smoked an AVO #9 thanks 2 billycigar

Thanks Bill:ss


----------



## Mister Moo

I DUNNO! But it was a spectacular aged San Cristobal and it knocked my sox off.

Some herf buddy gave it to me, for sure. Thanks Dude.


----------



## kalvinchris

I just smoked my first Graycliff robusto (blue label) thanks to Yazzie!


----------



## hollywood

'01 Lancero courtesy of AllanB. Thanks, brother! Darned good smoke. Even for a Cohiba!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

The Professor for an '06 RyJ Ex #4. Thank you sir! That was my first cigar since SEMO Herf by the way.:tu


----------



## icehog3

...vstrommark...A Montecristo Petite Edmundo! Good chit, man!


----------



## bobarian

ConchRepublican for a great Cohiba Mad Secretos! An awesome little smoke!!!:chk:chk


----------



## hollywood

4WheelVFR said:


> The Professor for an '06 RyJ Ex #4. Thank you sir! That was my first cigar since SEMO Herf by the way.:tu


better practice hard for round 2!!:ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

hollywood said:


> better practice hard for round 2!!:ss


:r Think small cigars and plenty of sugar. I'll be ready.


----------



## The Dakotan

4WheelVFR said:


> :r Think small cigars and plenty of sugar. I'll be ready.


LoL! That was so funny!

I'm enjoying a 2006 RAG courtesy of THE icehog!! thanks tom!!


----------



## 68TriShield

a 02 RAG from AllanB. So perfect its uncanny  Thank You My Friend!


----------



## dayplanner

azherfer - an "06" Toboada Don Perignon. Oustanding!


----------



## hollywood

'99 RyJ Cazadores from our very own Admiral! Tom, that was a fantastic stick. Best Caz I've ever had. I thank you very much, my friend!!:tu


----------



## smokin5

AZiKar - a tasty Cuban Diplomat El Mundo (robusto 5.5"x52) he gifted to me about 3 months ago.:tu
Something different frm Pepin Garcia & I think exclusive to Cigar King in Scottsdale AZ. There are so many different flavors going off at once in this stick that I hardly know how to describe it! Amazing interplay between the spicy coffee, vanilla honey and the buttery feel of the Conneticut wrapper. Highly recommended.
I figured since I didn't head down to Cigar King for their LFD promo party today, I'd pick something uniquely theirs. Excellent choice.

And thanks to DOHCtor JT, I have another one (Torpedo) still waiting in the humi!:ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

The Professor for a '98 RyJ Corona. Thanks again.:tu


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> LoL! That was so funny!
> 
> I'm enjoying a 2006 RAG courtesy of THE icehog!! thanks tom!!





hollywood said:


> '99 RyJ Cazadores from our very own Admiral! Tom, that was a fantastic stick. Best Caz I've ever had. I thank you very much, my friend!!:tu


Glad they were good to youse, Jeff and Dave!! 

I am loving an '00 Punch RS12 gifted to me by that Florida bomber, HarryCulo...thanks Al! :tu


----------



## jjirons69

Por Larranaga Monte Carlo thanks to Cre8v1 (Brad). It was a welcome change and a great smoke!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Was gifted an *Illusione cg:4* tonight by Firridge... EXCELLENT cigar. :ss

Thanks, James! :tu


----------



## bobarian

Pinoyman! Thanks Rollito for the great Hoyo de Monterrey 2003EL Pyramide!:dr
Wow, what a wonderful smoke!:ss


----------



## The Dakotan

I smoked a 2001 Sig V courtesy of Sean9689. It was incredible. Prior to this cigar i'd had so so experiences with the Sig line. Now, I'm a believer. Thanks Sean! 

I'm about to smoke a custom mareva courtesy of The Professor. Thanks, d!


----------



## gnukfu

Camacho Corojo Limted 8/22 courtesy Bobarian!!:tu


----------



## str8edg

I forgot about this thread...

Friday I had a Party Short, thanks dragonman

Last night I had a AF Short Story... damn nice smoke thanks to a2vr6


----------



## rumballs

Yummy '98 Partagas SdC #3 thanks to douchebag party-whore Tom 
Thanks!


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> Yummy '98 Partagas SdC #3 thanks to douchebag party-whore Tom
> Thanks!


Douchebag party-whore Tom??????

How dare you call me "Tom", Julian!!

 :r :r


----------



## newcigarz

An '06 Trindad coloniales that I got from Sandman. Thanks Matt. :tu


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> How dare you call me "Tom", Julian!!


:r

Thanks again Tom, that is one of my favorites in the Partagas line.
Couldn't resist with the weather today!


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> :r
> 
> Thanks again Tom, that is one of my favorites in the Partagas line.
> Couldn't resist with the weather today!


Glad you enjoyed it Julian...great day for a smoke! :ss


----------



## fireman43

BamaDoc77...Illusione CG4. First of this line for me, and well worth the wait. Thanks Stewart!

cquon...HdM DS Espresso...Love em, what else can be said...Thanks Doyle!


----------



## My371

I enjoyed a RP Vintage 1990 today thanks to mickeyj23!

Thanks again MJ!:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

KENNY!!!..... RP OWR Maddie.... Awesome smoke! Thanks Brudder :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Dustin aka XXX for an '06 custom rolled.:dr:dr


----------



## physiognomy

Moglman... Thanks for a '06 Short Churchill that was part of a Christmas bomb he hit me with. It was a good smoke & I'm sure they will be awesome in the future!


----------



## Moglman-cl

physiognomy said:


> Moglman... Thanks for a '06 Short Churchill that was part of a Christmas bomb he hit me with. It was a good smoke & I'm sure they will be awesome in the future!


Yer' welcome, Doc!


----------



## dantzig

The other night, I had my first La Aurora 100 Anos thanks to the Holiday Noob Contest.

Last night, I smoked a wonderful Sancho Panza (Bachilleres?) thanks to my Secret Santa. It was an amazingly tasty and smooth cigar.


----------



## AD720

El Mejor Expresso, thanks to Deucer!

:tu


----------



## awsmith4

I'm having a Tatuaje Havana VI Belicoso thanks to Newcigarz and it is excellent:tu:tu:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

XXX for an '05 Epicure #2. Thanks again Dusitn.


----------



## icehog3

....Mr. Maduro! A LFD Mysterio, one of the better NCs I have smoked in a long while. Thanks Patrick!


----------



## awsmith4

An Oliva V Torpedo thanks to Savvy


----------



## mikeyj23

Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto gifted to me by Newcigarz in April 2007

Thanks Tony!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Erab for a Rocky Patel Sun Grown. I've never been much of a Rocky fan, but this was :dr I was sad when my fingers started to burn. 
Thank you!


----------



## newcigarz

mikeyj23 said:


> Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto gifted to me by Newcigarz in April 2007
> 
> Thanks Tony!


Finally got around to that one? Your Welcome! :tu


----------



## icehog3

...Made in Dade...again!

A Monte Edmundo from July '06. I gave a mediocre review to the first one of these I tried, but this one was great and will have me seeking out some more of these...Thanks Mike!


----------



## MithShrike

Just had a Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo thanks to shilala.


----------



## dwhitacre

Great H. Upman (Robusto?) ISOM... Thanks to Bobarian! Best cigar I have every smoked!!! :tu 

and

Illusione ~F9~ Thanks to gnukfu!!! Another great smoke!!! Very tasty and very different from the ~88~. It had more complexity and stronger flavor!!!:tu

Thanks Bobarian and Gnukfu!!!:tu:tu


----------



## Poriggity

I had a great Nub Habano 466 thanks to Sam Leccia!  I've only had the one, in the one wrapper, and I can already tell you I WILL have at least two boxes of the habano. If the cammies and the connecticuts are anywhere near as good, I will have a few boxes of each of those too :dr Review on the nub habano will hit cigar command in a day or two.
Scott


----------



## pinoyman

dwhitacre said:


> Great H. Upman (Robusto?) ISOM... Thanks to Bobarian! Best cigar I have every smoked!!! :tu
> 
> and
> 
> Illusione ~F9~ Thanks to gnukfu!!! Another great smoke!!! Very tasty and very different from the ~88~. It had more complexity and stronger flavor!!!:tu
> 
> Thanks Bobarian and Gnukfu!!!:tu:tu


Is it a Robusto or Double Robusto?

Glad you liked it!


----------



## dwhitacre

pinoyman said:


> Is it a Robusto or Double Robusto?
> 
> Glad you liked it!


It was about the same size as my other Robustos!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

The Kung Fu Pass for a tasty LFD Factory Press II.


----------



## bobarian

dwhitacre said:


> It was about the same size as my other Robustos!


Close, that was a Mag46 from Jun 07. Glad you liked it.:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Right now I'm enjoying an Illusione cg4 thanks to Smokeyscotch and I give it a five out of 3


----------



## icehog3

Smoking a Siglo I from Made in Dade Mike...I am really diggin' it!


----------



## MithShrike

El Mejor Espresso torpedo. Was damned tasty. I'm impressed. Thanks shilala.


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> Great H. Upman (Robusto?) ISOM... Thanks to Bobarian! Best cigar I have every smoked!!! :tu
> 
> and
> 
> Illusione ~F9~ Thanks to gnukfu!!! Another great smoke!!! Very tasty and very different from the ~88~. It had more complexity and stronger flavor!!!:tu
> 
> Thanks Bobarian and Gnukfu!!!:tu:tu


My feelings exactly Darrell - I was very impressed - glad you enjoyed it - I was up all night rolling until I got it right. :ss


----------



## Even Steven

Thanks to my bro MeNimbus, I enjoyed a 5 Vegas Series ’A’ Apex?
Nice full flavor cigar, chocolatey, earthy-ness with a few very subtle coffee notes, oh and also very smoooooth!

Thanks bro, sorry but not pics of paradise just yet, I smoked this at my house, there's nothing nice to see in my ugly neighborhood.


----------



## awsmith4

Now I'm smoking an Illusione 68 and it is a fantastic smoke - again thanks to SmokeyScotch:tu


----------



## icehog3

Made in Dade, as I continue to smoke through his recent bomb....a Mag46 that in from '06, much nicer with a year than the '05s were...Thanks Mike! :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch

I had 2 great smokes today. I had a Getomi from tzaddi. I forgot how much I like these. And, a sneak peak cigar that hasn't hit the shelf yet from War Eagle at the B&M. both were great cigars!


----------



## hk3

I had a Illusione 88 yesterday thanks to MeNimbus. Wow those are some fantastic smokes!

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## physiognomy

Just came in from smoking a very tasty '98 JL Patricia given to me by Moglman. I think my taste buds have reconciled with the JL marca & I might dig out one of the PCs hiding in the bottom of my cooler for another go  Thanks mate!


----------



## JaKaAch

A Padilla ‘Obsidian’ from woops..:tu
My first Obsidian, a very tasty smoke.

Thanks for the great smoke, Darien.


----------



## txdyna65

Smoked a yummy 02 RG Lonsdale today that I got in the MAW/PIF from Jason (Burninator) lots of sweet woody taste, thanks a bunch Jason


----------



## Twill413

Newcigarz. Smoked an 06 Trini Coloniales while I was tooling around town doing some things. Very nice smoke. Thanks Tony.


----------



## smokin5

Bamadoc77 - A Montecristo Petit Edmundo that paired perfectly with the martinis I made, courtesy of the Plymouth gin bestowed upon me by Aldukes. A great Gorilla afternoon all around - thanks guys!:tu


----------



## bobarian

newcigarz Thanks Tony for the wonderful SCdLH Oficio's. Very tasty, some nice flavors and strength.:tu:tu


----------



## My371

I had three great cigars today...Due to the The Brotherhood of Club Stogie...

With a special thanks to hk3...Who gifted me a couple of great sticks...one of which I had the pleasure to smoke with him!

Thanks again Hal!...I had a great time!:tu


----------



## awsmith4

This afternoon I had a Padron 1926 #6 thanks to CigarHoss

And tonight an Ashton VSG thanks to gnukfu

Both were fantastic so thanks to both these great BOTL:tu


----------



## Padron42

Tonight I'm smoking my first DPG Blue thanks to Aldukes. Thanks Al, it's better than I even expected.


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr (Mike).....a 1970's RyJ Prince of Wales...simply amazing! Thanks Mike!


----------



## Poriggity

I just smoked a San Cristobal Maestro and it was GREAT. Thanks to Robbie at cordova cigars in a bomb he sent!

Scott


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> chibnkr (Mike).....a 1970's RyJ Prince of Wales...simply amazing! Thanks Mike!


ANY time, bro! :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Bobarian for an Oliva V Double Robusto. Thanks man!


----------



## aldukes

Padron42 said:


> Tonight I'm smoking my first DPG Blue thanks to Aldukes. Thanks Al, it's better than I even expected.


:tu


----------



## icehog3

....mmblz! I La Gloria Cubana Sabrosos that I am smoking now, started with some spice, and has now turned creamy delicious...Thanks Julian! :tu


----------



## rumballs

glad you liked!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Bobarian for a Bolivar Gold Medal and an H. Upmann Mag 46. Thanks!


----------



## bobarian

4WheelVFR said:


> Bobarian for a Bolivar Gold Medal and an H. Upmann Mag 46. Thanks!


Glad you liked them!:tu


----------



## awsmith4

I'm smoking a Holt's Fumadore thanks to Czartim. I am lovin' it. I can't believe a mixed filler is this tasty and has this good of construction.:tu​


----------



## Moglman-cl

... 68TriShield. I had a 98 BPC that I forget when I got but not who from. Thanks Dave! These never fail to satisfy!


----------



## Twill413

NewCigarz. Tony, that SP Beli was tasty as heck. The MAW selection is making my cigar world right now. Both smokes so far have been outstanding. Can't wait for the RS12.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Alladin Sane - El Centurian Robusto

Thanks Dennis!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

The Dakotan for a '98 Monte #3. It was very tasty.:dr Thank you!


----------



## newcigarz

Twill413 said:


> NewCigarz. Tony, that SP Beli was tasty as heck. The MAW selection is making my cigar world right now. Both smokes so far have been outstanding. Can't wait for the RS12.


Glad you're enjoying the selection! :tu


----------



## pinoyman

Smoked a pepin in robusto vitola with a blue band, I guess you call this
Pepin Blue (I don't know) It was gifted to me by *Montecristo #2*
like a year ago. Then a Punch, Punch after the pepin.
Pretty good cigar (pepin) it was my first and the last one ( I don't have too many nc) enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed the 5 year old Punch.

Thanks Aaron!


----------



## DonWeb

Had a Lancero from a Moglman bomb. That was one great smoke!

Thanks.


----------



## rumballs

A "Custom Roll (Partagas) 99" (approx a Corona Grande?) thanks to pinoyman.
Delicious! Thanks Rollito!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Da Klugs for an '01 Bolivar Lonsdale. Mmmm mmm good! Thanks Dave.


----------



## zemekone

Havanaaddict gave me a 85 Boli PC from a cab...


----------



## chibnkr

zemekone said:


> Havanaaddict gave me a 85 Boli PC from a cab...


Ooooo! That sounds awesmome!


----------



## RUJohnny99

A Famous Nic 3000 from mikeyj23 as part of the newbie sampler thread. Wow, my first one & I was actually surprised at how much I liked it. Thanks mikeyj!


----------



## Jbailey

Diplomatico #4 From Beagle Boy

San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe From drunkensailor

99 Cazadore From Reno B

Thank you all!


----------



## drunkensailor

Jbailey, Pepin blue robusto, it was fantastic. Plus he bombed me with 4 more at a Cuesto Rey dinner at the B&M where he works. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Munkey

Last night I finally had the courage to sit down and try the Sir Winston I was gifted by RGD. This cigar started out tight as a tick, but around the halfway point I either hit the right spot with the paperclip or I burned past the plug. Fantastic flavor in this cigar. Beautiful to hold in your hand. Bright white ash. I've spent several hours trying to find a supplier with a box of these and I think I finally got a line on one. Ron, thanks for being a true BOTL. *now where is my freakin' credit card?*


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Sauer Grapes said:


> Alladin Sane - El Centurian Robusto
> 
> Thanks Dennis!


Hope you liked it as much as I do! :tu


----------



## yourchoice

Lanthor - An 07 PLPC. Mmmmm! Thanks Mike :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Just had a Pepin brown label lancero....Fantastic smoke...Lost it in a wet Stinky going into the last third,,,Damnit 

I keep good notes but for the life of me cannot remember who gifted this to me...STEP UP....BEATCH!!! ............I wanna return the favor


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Aladdin Sane said:


> Hope you liked it as much as I do! :tu


I did like it. It started out very one dimensional but very pepin tasting. Then after about an inch it became what I can only describe as cuban tasting. Seemed pretty strong nic. The only downside on this one was that the draw was very loose. Smokable, but almost outside of the smokable range.

Thanks again! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

From newcigarz, a San Cristobal Oficio.I really liked it Tony...:tu


----------



## nozero

Today, just a few minutes ago I nubbed one of three El Rico Habanos thanks to BarneyBandMan. And I still have one left and a Sancho Panza Maduro and another who's brand escapes me at the moment.


Thanks bro!
:tu


----------



## newcigarz

68TriShield said:


> From newcigarz, a San Cristobal Oficio.I really liked it Tony...:tu


I'm Glad Dave.:tu

These are good fresh, But I got some put away for the Future


----------



## Puffin Fresh

catfish for a 2005 GOF by Carlito Double Robusto


----------



## MeNimbus

RGD Java by Drew Estate. Thank you Ron :ss


----------



## icehog3

I had a bad cigar today, thanks to tech-ninja....an Iguana. Stewie sent it to me and knew I wouldn't dig it, it was all in fun...so Stewart gets a big thank you for the thought!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Malik23 for a Cohiba Robusto that was definitely on. Thanks man!


----------



## Lanthor

yourchoice said:


> Lanthor - An 07 PLPC. Mmmmm! Thanks Mike :tu


You are more than welcome Joel!


----------



## bobarian

Pinoyman(Rollito) for the amazing Cueto Salamones that we shared in a PPP at the Sierra Nevada Herf today! :ss:ss:ss


----------



## dunng

A little late on this one... Tim (TRicker) - Custom rolled from Albany! Thanks again! :ss


----------



## compuag

A Boli RC gifted by volfan (Scottie) at our San Antonio Herf. First one I've had. Freakin incredible!! :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Master of Disaster for a San Cristobal El Morro. Very good cigar. Thanks!


----------



## 44MAG

A 2004 sublime, a BOTL surprised me tonite, im still in heaven. WOW:cb


----------



## RenoB

...jbailey, a BBF - mmmmmmmm. Thanks Dave!


----------



## NCRadioMan

Yesterday after a very bad experience with a Parti Lisi, ComicBookFreak gave me a Cuaba Generosos. Darn good, thanks Brent! :tu


----------



## volfan

Kenny (txdyna65) 2004 VR Unicos. It was great.

scottie


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Klugs for an '05 Party Short. Tasty. Thanks Dave!


----------



## icehog3

....tech-ninja (Stewart) for a Party Short as well...been a while, forgot how much I dig these...Thanks Stewart! :tu


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> ....tech-ninja (Stewart) for a Party Short as well...been a while, forgot how much I dig these...Thanks Stewart! :tu


Hmmmm...it's about time you smoke another "chibnkr" cigar! Hmmm....


----------



## dantzig

'01 Punch Margarita thanks to Doug. Very flavorful for such a small cigar!


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Hmmmm...it's about time you smoke another "chibnkr" cigar! Hmmm....


Anytime you want, My Keymaster!


----------



## 68TriShield

Madurofan! A El Original Toro.It's good Bill,thank you


----------



## BamaDoc77

chibnkr said:


> Hmmmm...it's about time you smoke another "chibnkr" cigar! Hmmm....


we bow to your humidor my friend.:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu!!! I had a Sancho Panza Matador (at least that is what he called it).

Looked more like a blunt and gave me a buzz!!!:r

Thanks bud!!!


----------



## icehog3

....NavyDoc.....a Monte Reserva, so far it is wonderful! Thanks Paul!


----------



## Puffy69

'04 Cohiba Sig I...Damn Good..Thx Paul


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> '04 Cohiba Sig I...Damn Good..Thx Paul


Paul is making us both happy tonight, Freddy. My palate feels like it is coated with cocoa. :dr


----------



## awsmith4

I'm enjoying a great Tatuaje Noella thanks to Wanlail:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77

I had an itty bitty Illusione ~68~ today from SmokeyScotch (Tim).....VERY good, much sweeter than my ~88~s..............:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Cozy

Montecristo from jjirons69....very nice:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Bobarian. 

Joya De Nicaragua Celebration!!! He passed around a box of these at our last Herf. It was delicious!!! I had it just before dinner tonight! 

Thanks Bob!!!:tu


----------



## bobarian

dwhitacre said:


> Bobarian.
> 
> Joya De Nicaragua Celebration!!! He passed around a box of these at our last Herf. It was delicious!!! I had it just before dinner tonight!
> 
> Thanks Bob!!!:tu


Glad you liked it Darrell. I had my first one of these the other night and loved it was well!

Emelbee. Thanks for the LHO! Smoothed out a bit with a few months rest. A very nice smoke!:tu


----------



## emelbee

bobarian said:


> Emelbee. Thanks for the LHO! Smoothed out a bit with a few months rest. A very nice smoke!:tu


That's good to hear. I've got just one corona and one torpedo left of the LHOs I had.


----------



## Twill413

Really enjoying smoking through Tony (NewCigarz)'s MAWPIF sampler. Smoked an 05 Boli Inmensas and a Cuaba Exclusivo last night. Both very enjoyable, and very different profiles.


----------



## newcigarz

Twill413 said:


> Really enjoying smoking through Tony (NewCigarz)'s MAWPIF sampler. Smoked an 05 Boli Inmensas and a Cuaba Exclusivo last night. Both very enjoyable, and very different profiles.


Glad you are enjoying the variety! I was just going to post how much I enjoyed the Siglo II Tubo you sent me. It ended up costing me money though


----------



## PitDog

68TriShield. LGC maddie...made my ride home great! Thanks Dave! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

My pleasure Jeff :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Avo Domaine courtesy Reggiebuckeye - my first Avo and I am enjoying it very much - a glass of Glenlivet 12 year to round it off nicely - life is good. :tu


----------



## AD720

Taboo Exotic Maduro. yummm.


----------



## RenoB

... Opus. A Cohiba Reserva that was ON!!! Thanks Skip :tu


----------



## bobarian

Mikey Burr, for a nice little Punch Punch. An excellent smoke! Thanks Mikey!:tu


----------



## Twill413

newcigarz said:


> Glad you are enjoying the variety! I was just going to post how much I enjoyed the Siglo II Tubo you sent me. It ended up costing me money though


They are scary good for not even being a year old. I need to stock up toot sweet. Glad you enjoyed it. That RS12 dies next, and I am sure it will be on like the others.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Thank you, *Budprince*. A Siglo VI... amazing!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Thanks to Bigwaved and the CS Lottery for a CAO Cameroon. Tasty stick. Thanks.


----------



## Bigwaved

4WheelVFR said:


> Thanks to Bigwaved and the CS Lottery for a CAO Cameroon. Tasty stick. Thanks.


:tu.


----------



## dwhitacre

tzaddi!!! He gift each of us a Marcus Daniel Sun Grown at the last BABOTL Herf. I smoked it tonight! 

The quality of these stogies is without compare!!!:ss


----------



## icehog3

...stevieray! An '00 du Prince that was the best '00 Hoyo I have had...thanks Steven!


----------



## tech-ninja

icehog3 said:


> I had a bad cigar today, thanks to tech-ninja....an Iguana. Stewie sent it to me and knew I wouldn't dig it, it was all in fun...so Stewart gets a big thank you for the thought!


:r



icehog3 said:


> ....tech-ninja (Stewart) for a Party Short as well...been a while, forgot how much I dig these...Thanks Stewart! :tu


You are most welcome! Glad you enjoyed it! Always a great little smoke to have around. :tu


----------



## newcigarz

An '06 Punch Punch from tchariya. Thanks Than :tu


----------



## Lanthor

Last night, HU Mag 46 from yourchoice. Thanks Joel, if not my new favorite, its in the top three.


----------



## Bigwaved

Lanthor said:


> Last night, HU Mag 46 from yourchoice. Thanks Joel, if not my new favorite, its in the top three.


You are so easy...:r


----------



## Lanthor

Bigwaved said:


> You are so easy...:r


You know me, got those rounded heels.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Yourchoice for an LGC Series R. Thanks.:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Earlier I enjoyed a CC Fonseca thanks to Eternal Rider. :tu


----------



## Munkey

Smokin' Machinist - A very nice Monte PC. Near perfect cigar. Thanks.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm smoking a EO 601 Blue Label Maduro thanks to Gnukfu


----------



## physiognomy

jcarlton... Smoking a tasty VSG Enchantment as I type. Thanks mate!


----------



## icehog3

...JPH! Not a cigar, but I am rockin' on some Patron Cafe XO tequila Jeremy bombed me with...now _*I*_ am bombed...again!


----------



## physiognomy

Opusfxd... nubbing a great Padron 4000 maduro gifted at our last front range herf. Thanks again, it smoked great... :ss


----------



## galaga

Had a very nice Festival Mareva 2000 courtesy of Navy Doc. Started off mild and unassuming for the first 1/4 then picked up flavor and was a very rich cigar. Twas a nice way to celebrate the youngest turning 18. Thank you sir, I was no daisy  I have one left from VSmitty.


----------



## Blueface

Yesterday.
Had a great Padron 80th thanks to Patrick (Mr. Maduro).


----------



## Razorhog

Currently enjoying a Pepin blue label whilst throwing the ball for my dog and enjoying a nice but chilly afternoon on the back porch courtesy of TRicker. Thanks!!


----------



## physiognomy

jcarlton... I decided to light up a 2nd stick this evening & pulled a Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos gifted by JC. Thanks Jamie, it has been a while since I smoked one of these & I remember why they were an instant favorite... :ss


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm having an AF 858 SG thanks to my wife (Christmas present)


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> gnukfu!!! I had a Sancho Panza Matador (at least that is what he called it).
> 
> Looked more like a blunt and gave me a buzz!!!:r
> 
> Thanks bud!!!


OK you're still alive so I guess I will try one now!!!


----------



## gnukfu

Marcus Daniel 1994 Sun Grown courtesy tzaddi - I will be posting a review shortly.


----------



## rumballs

second Monday in October...


----------



## emelbee

jkorp - from a MAW thread
Old Henry Lancero
very nice!!


----------



## freakygar

Harry (Houdini) 
Olvia Master Blend 3

Harry,
Thanks for a great cigar! 

Al


----------



## 4WheelVFR

XXX for a '91 H Upmann Belvedeer. Thanks a bunch Dustin. Great little cigar.:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

I didn't get to post these pict until tonight!

My son, Joe (The Joker) and I enjoyed AF Anejos together on Easter. He smoked the Anejo 50 that gnukfu gifted him and I smoked the Anejo 48 (2006) that jjefrey gifted me!!!



Joe and I both had a great cigar thanks to Jeff and George!!!



Thanks guys!!!:tu


----------



## nozero

BarneyBandMan again. I'm about a third into a Gran Habano Corojo #5. This is fine cigar... Thanks again Barney!
:tu


----------



## gnukfu

Smoking an AVO 787 courtesy my good friend dwhitacre (Darrell). Many thanks bud! A nice smoke after a long day at work and school. :ss


----------



## gnukfu

Hah! I just noticed this after I made my post above! That is just perfect!! :tu



dwhitacre said:


> I didn't get to post these pict until tonight!
> 
> My son, Joe (The Joker) and I enjoyed AF Anejos together on Easter. He smoked the Anejo 50 that gnukfu gifted him and I smoked the Anejo 48 (2006) that jjefrey gifted me!!!
> 
> Joe and I both had a great cigar thanks to Jeff and George!!!
> 
> Thanks guys!!!:tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh

dwhitacre said:


> I didn't get to post these pict until tonight!
> 
> My son, Joe (The Joker) and I enjoyed AF Anejos together on Easter. He smoked the Anejo 50 that gnukfu gifted him and I smoked the Anejo 48 (2006) that jjefrey gifted me!!!
> 
> Joe and I both had a great cigar thanks to Jeff and George!!!
> 
> Thanks guys!!!:tu


Pretty cool but I'd have to say his is a 46 from the pictures and maybe yours is a 49 even.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Had a Padron 1926 maduro tonight thanks to 68Trishield. I think it was a #9, but I'm not up on my Padron Anni sizes.

It was actually the best tasting Padron I've ever had, but I'm not really much of a Padron fan normally. This was one tasty stick, but I kept wondering where that 1926 strength was I hear about. I didn't feel the nic in the least.


----------



## LeafHog

Oliva Serie V lancero courtesy of CigarHoss. Really great smoke - excellent Nic tobacco with balanced flavor and strength, outstanding construction. Thanks Hoss!


----------



## physiognomy

tzaddi... I was lucky enough to spend some time with Richard while he was here in CO a few months back. Tonight I smoked the LFD Coronado Corona Especial that he gifted me... Thanks, it was tasty!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

RGD for a Don Lino Africa. Very good smoke. Thanks!


----------



## chibnkr

1980s Cohiba Panatella. Thanks, Ron!


----------



## houdini

ahc4353 said:


> Harry (Houdini)
> Olvia Master Blend 3
> 
> Harry,
> Thanks for a great cigar!
> 
> Al


Glad you enjoyed it! Harry:tu


----------



## BarneyBandMan

nozero said:


> BarneyBandMan again. I'm about a third into a Gran Habano Corojo #5. This is fine cigar... Thanks again Barney!
> :tu


Glad you liked it, Michael. One of my favs.:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to Boonedoggle... I, and my son (The Joker), had an H.Upmann dated from March 1992 today. These were very special. Joe was having an exceptionally bad day and I thought I would cheer him up with something from a good friend! These did the trick!


Thanks Jimmy!!!:tu


----------



## awsmith4

I'm having a CC Partagas thanks to Harland aka Eternal Rider. Not sure the name but its a corona and damn tasty:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

DBall for a Rocky Patel Edge Torpedo.:tu


----------



## gnukfu

Double Chateau Fuente Sun Grown from by buddy dwhitacre. Thanks Darrell! :tu

First Chateau Fuente I have smoked and I like it!


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> Double Chateau Fuente Sun Grown from by buddy dwhitacre. Thanks Darrell! :tu
> 
> First Chateau Fuente I have smoked and I like it!


Glad you enjoyed it!!! They're addicting!!!:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Dustin for an '03 Monte #2. Very good. Thanks Dustin.


----------



## gnukfu

To celebrate a very productive morning of study I am smoking a *Tatuaje Reserva J21* courtesy my friend *tzaddi* - Thanks a lot for a great smoke Richard!!! Halfway through this baby and it gets better with every puff! :tu:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> To celebrate a very productive morning of study I am smoking a *Tatuaje Reserva J21* courtesy my friend *tzaddi* - Thanks a lot for a great smoke Richard!!! Halfway through this baby and it gets better with every puff! :tu:tu


I hope you like a strong finish because that what your gonna get with those. BeagleOne gifted me one in Texas and it was delicious and strong!!!:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Last nite had the pleasure of a Monte#5 and a RyJ Short Churchill, both outstanding smoke! Thanks PPJ67! :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Today I'm having a CC Monte Petite Edmundo form '06 thanks to Tedski:tu


----------



## txdyna65

Ive had the flu or something like it for the last week to 10 days and havent smoked a thing until this weekend. 

97 BBF and 00 Dip #1 courtesy of volfan, 2 very good cigars, thanks a bunch bro 

99 HDM Epi #1 and 99 LGC MdO 2 from onlyonerm, 2 more good cigars, thanks a bunch Roger

The last was a Custom Roll lonsdale gifted by Scottie, awesome cigar....figures too lol


----------



## CCCigar

Padilla Miami, thanks Dantzig!


----------



## TripleF

Padilla Hybrid Robusto thanks to jjirons69. This was a delight! Thx bro!


----------



## basso4735

Taboo Connecticut from Rob at Taboo. My hygrometer I bought from his was acting strange, so he sent me a new one right away and included one of these. It was a great smoke and complemented my cookout with my dorm floor. 

Thanks again Rob. :ss


----------



## stig

Monte Cruz Churchill - from Malik23


----------



## gnukfu

Thanks to JBI - I already had La Esepcion V 2004 which was quite tasty (on the left) and now I'm lighting up the monster on the right (Diamond Crown Robusto #1 - 8.5x54 monster) - 1 inch into it and i can tell I will love this one....thanks John :tu


----------



## Razorhog

CI Legends Pepin
Thanks TRicker!


----------



## TripleF

Smokin5!
One of the sticks he sent in the massive bombing on me was a Camacho SLR Maduro and I just polished offf that bod boy. Thanks Eric!! :tu


----------



## icehog3

virtual smitty! A CTO custom that he gifted me ages ago....I finally decided the time was right...Thanks Joe! :tu


----------



## TripleF

Thanks to the one and only Mr. Maduro I enjoyed a Arturo Fuente Anejo Churchill. Thanks sooooooooooo much! It was magnificent! :tu


----------



## rockyr

cre8v1 who gifted the Fonseca KDT Cadet to me last year. What an awesome cigar!


----------



## gnukfu

Thanks to tzaddi - Richard sent me a La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morada Torpedo in a trade recently - this is a very good cigar! I'm really enjoying this! :tu


----------



## groogs

Bobarian! I am smoking a JJ Robusto he gifted me at a herf this past weekend, and it is fantastic.:tu


----------



## hollywood

Over the last few days:

Icehog3 - '01 RyJ Bellicoso
The Dakotan - '98 Boli CE
The Professor - '05 QdO Gran Corona
zemekone - '98 ERDM Grande de Espana
AlanB - '01 SLR DC


Thanks so much fellas! Some darned good sticks from even better friends!!:tu:ss


----------



## newcigarz

A QdO Corona Claro from Hova45,:tu Thanks Joey!


----------



## icehog3

hollywood said:


> Over the last few days:
> 
> Icehog3 - '01 RyJ Bellicoso
> The Dakotan - '98 Boli CE
> The Professor - '05 QdO Gran Corona
> zemekone - '98 ERDM Grande de Espana
> AlanB - '01 SLR DC
> 
> Thanks so much fellas! Some darned good sticks from even better friends!!:tu:ss


Some great smoking there Dave, glad one of my sticks made the cut!


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> Some great smoking there Dave, glad one of my sticks made the cut!


Tom, that RyJ was a shocker! I really loved it. Tasted so much more "vintage" than '01. Thanks again, bro!:tu


----------



## icehog3

hollywood said:


> Tom, that RyJ was a shocker! I really loved it. Tasted so much more "vintage" than '01. Thanks again, bro!:tu


You're more than welcome, Brother Dave.


----------



## physiognomy

Macms.... I smoked a '99 Los Statos Delirios just now watching the clouds roll in... Thanks!


----------



## gnukfu

Smoking a Top Shelf Cigar Company Seleccion Del Sol - I got this from JBI - I believe this is a Pepin blend cigar that is made exclusively for Jim Cronin at Top Shelf Cigar in PA. John if you see this please feel free to correct me. In any event it is a great smoke! :ss


----------



## chippewastud79

Taboo from George (gnukfu) Top Notch:tu


----------



## awsmith4

I'm enjoying an Illusione 68 thanks to a split with Tim (Smokeyscotch):tu


----------



## weak_link

I'm enjoying a very fine gift from Scroggers, a La Aurora 100 Anos. Very smooth through the nose and building up some steam at the 1/2 point. 
:tu:ss


----------



## Darb85

Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ From *JJeffery*. first cigar in a month and damn if it aint one of the best ive had!

And pepin takes on another ho!


----------



## cre8v1

Finally had a Trinidad Ingenios gifted to me by onlyonerm. Thanks, Roger! Very generous and what a great cigar. :ss


----------



## gnukfu

My buddy_*dwhitacre*_ - he sent me a San Cristobal Classico - this is the first San Cristobal I have ever smoke and I can tell you it won't be my last! Man is this good! :tu

Thanks Darrell!!


----------



## TripleF

Thanks to The Dakotan!!!

Enjoyed a Romeo Y Julieta from across the way!! ;-)


----------



## awsmith4

Thanks to Czartim I'm enjoying a Fumadore robusto he sent me for the Puff for Pennies MAW:tu


----------



## My371

....Thanks to SmokeyJoe for a great cigar that I enjoyed today!!:tu

Thanks bro!:ss
Doesn't matter what is was...It was a gift.


----------



## newcigarz

Last night an LGC MdO given to me at the CT. Herf from onlyonerm. Thanks, Roger!:tu


----------



## ky toker

Gary has to get listed again by me. My 1st Cohiba ever and that robusto was awesome. Freakin' delicious! 

I surely won't forget my bud Jeff. Thanks for that Hoyo, man.

:ss


----------



## jaycarla

Having my first Oliva Bold thanks to PJ67!

Yummy.:ss


----------



## The Dakotan

fishforfree said:


> Thanks to The Dakotan!!!
> 
> Enjoyed a Romeo Y Julieta from across the way!! ;-)


that is one of my favorite regular production cigars! I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> My buddy_*dwhitacre*_ - he sent me a San Cristobal Classico - this is the first San Cristobal I have ever smoke and I can tell you it won't be my last! Man is this good! :tu
> 
> Thanks Darrell!!


You are very welcome!!! Now that I know what you like...


----------



## Munkey

It must be thank the Dakotan night. lol

Thanks for the RyJ PC. I really needed it and enjoyed it immensely. *smacks lips*


----------



## My371

I enjoyed my first Oliva Special S Diadema today...

With a special thanks to Hal(hk3)!:tu:ss


----------



## groogs

I just lit up a Camacho Limited 08/22 that was gifted to me by Ratters. I am about an inch in and it is one hell of a smoke. Thank you Steve for the great smoke.:tu


----------



## freakygar

Partagas from 1970 gifted to me by chibnkr - Mike 
Thanks Mike it's a great cigar.
All the best,
Al


----------



## bilkay

I had a great DPG Blue Firecracker today thanks to *cryinlicks*.

Here's the review:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148783


----------



## taltos

Had an Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto courtesy of shilala. Thanks Scott, as usual the cigar was spectacular.:tu


----------



## TripleF

Padron AE churchill with a tapered end......never seen that before. Was very tasty however. Compliments of SteveDMatt :tu


----------



## hurricane6

Finally got to try an AVO LE 05-AMAZING cigar!!! Thanks Tim-smokeyscotch :tu


----------



## icehog3

...Old Sailor! Smoking a Monte #2 that Dave bombed me with, perfect end to a long day! Thanks Dave! :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch

hurricane6! I had two of the mystery smokes he sent. Turns out they were a J. Fuego Gran Reserva #1 and a Padilla Miami. nice sticks, Rick! Thanks! :tu


----------



## basso4735

I had the Punch that Bax sent me. Thanks again!


----------



## chibnkr

Smoking a wonderful Montecristo Dunhill No. 2. Thanks, Sean!


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Smoking a wonderful Montecristo Dunhill No. 2. Thanks, Sean!


Now THAT is a cigar! :tu


----------



## physiognomy

Just finished smoking an '07 HdM Petite Robusto from newcigarz... Thanks!


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> ...Old Sailor! Smoking a Monte #2 that Dave bombed me with, perfect end to a long day! Thanks Dave! :tu


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## pnoon

zemekone - a 98 Boli CE that was rich and chewy. Had that earthy undertone, too. Tremendous cigar. Thanks, Gerry. :tu

Smoked it with BeerBob (98 Especial) and SD Beerman (01 Monarch)


----------



## TandRHabana

I had a San Cristabol- Yum Yum


----------



## nozero

BarneyBandMan

I think it's a Sancho Panza Double Maduro Escudero, but have asked for verification. Either way, it's a dark oily 7" beauty with great flavor!

Thanks again bro!
:tu


----------



## TripleF

Seanohue

A Don Pepin garcia Blue Label Toro. Magnificent is the word that comes to mind!! Thanks Sean!! :tu


----------



## gnukfu

*4thtry* - smoking a *Padilla Obsidian* - was stubborn to get lit but once I got it going it's burning beautifully - great flavor, started as a peppery smoke and has mellowed a little - love it! :tu Go Jayhawks!


----------



## dwhitacre

I didn't get a chance to post this until now...

On Saturday I had a Perdomo Reserve La Tradicion Red Label Maduro that was given to me by gnukfu. This was a sensational smoke. I could not believe my taste buds!!! This thing was toasty with lots of leather!!! Thanks George!!!

On Sunday I had CAO Brazilia Chango Tubo which was a PIF to me by Romwarrior. This was nutty and delicious!!! Thanks Brett!!!

Wow nice weekend smokes!:tu


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> On Saturday I had a Perdomo Reserve La Tradicion Red Label Maduro that was given to me by gnukfu. This was a sensational smoke. I could not believe my taste buds!!! This thing was toasty with lots of leather!!! Thanks George!!!


Yeah those are one of those smokes you don't see discussed much but man is it good (and it comes in red cello so it's easy to find in your humi!)......glad you liked it Darrell!


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> zemekone - a 98 Boli CE that was rich and chewy. Had that earthy undertone, too. Tremendous cigar. Thanks, Gerry. :tu
> 
> Smoked it with BeerBob (98 Especial) and SD Beerman (01 Monarch)


Always nice to have that impromptu smoke.:ss


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> Always nice to have that impromptu smoke.:ss


Ain't that the truth. Thanks for hosting, Larry.


----------



## Piper~Pilot

I enjoyed a Zino Platinum Low Rider compliments of SvilleKid Sunday afternoon. Good mild smoke. One of my favorites so far.


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre Smoking an Oliva V Figurado from a box split I participated in with Darrell.....man these are a good smoke! :tu


----------



## TripleF

Thanks to MarkinCA I enjoyed a Rocky Patel ITC and a Cusano 18 CT. Thanks Mark. Delicious smokes! :tu


----------



## chippewastud79

BigBen - Cusano Originale Xclusivo - Thanks Ben :tu


----------



## TripleF

LordofWu - Graycliff Crystal......one poweful tasty smoke. WOW. Thanks LOW :tu

And a Don Lino Africa, compliments of my back home homey, DBall!! Very tasty!


----------



## mikeyj23

DBall - PLPC (my first) - thanks!


----------



## GAW

Finally got around to smoking a 4yr old Opus X "A" that Hurricane6 gave to me a few months ago. Was waiting for that special occasion and a decent spring day -well 50 degrees anyway-did the trick. Thought about the whole camera/review thing but decided after the first few puffs to just continue the bliss this monster stick was delivering. Smooth tamed-down strength and a rich nuanced melange of flavors (fruit,floral,nuts spices) danced on my palate for a solid hour and a half. A flawless burn only added to the pleasure. This is what aged Opus cigars are all about - a really memorable cigar! Thanks Rick - it was splendid!:ssJerry


----------



## bobarian

Tzaddi, thanks Richard for the wonderful Marcus Daniels Sungrown! Very tasty! Too bad it brought bad luck to the Sharks.:ss


----------



## gnukfu

bobarian said:


> Tzaddi, thanks Richard for the wonderful Marcus Daniels Sungrown! Very tasty! Too bad it brought bad luck to the Sharks.:ss


Those are a great smoke aren't they Bob? :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Annnnnnnnd almost 12 hours later I'm home from work, it's 70 degrees and sunny and going to turn cold and rainy for the weekend so I'm playing hooky from school tonight and smoking a Tatuaje Series P Robusto that was given to me by my buddy dwhitacre. I love these. :tu


----------



## Finfan

Wayner123- an 06 RASS, excellent smoke, cedar, spice, nuts, sweet...had me in a trance for a bit, enjoying the 1st nice day of spring.

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

07 PSD #4, thanks Darrell! (the mean one):ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Just finished a 2006 RyJ Short Churchill from TXDyna and Gracie. Thanks guys, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## icehog3

.....Mr. Maduro.....a Punch Superfinos RE as part of my CS Hockey Fantasy 2nd prize....man, am I enjoying it...Thanks Patrick!


----------



## gnukfu

AVO No. 9thanks to dwhitacre. Another great smoke from Darrell. :tu


----------



## Mark THS

01 Regios thanks to Sancho :tu


----------



## goatfarmer

Thanks to ML1980, enjoyed my first Padilla 1932 from PIF exchange. What a great cigar, enjoyed this cigar from beginning to end, very well constructed, great flavor, burned like a razor. I added this cigar to my top 5 favorites list. :tu:ss:ss


----------



## houdini

Padron 1926 Thanks to MR. MADURO

:tu

It was incredible!!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Blueface said:


> Yesterday.
> Had a great Padron 80th thanks to Patrick (Mr. Maduro).





fishforfree said:


> Thanks to the one and only Mr. Maduro I enjoyed a Arturo Fuente Anejo Churchill. Thanks sooooooooooo much! It was magnificent! :tu





icehog3 said:


> .....Mr. Maduro.....a Punch Superfinos RE as part of my CS Hockey Fantasy 2nd prize....man, am I enjoying it...Thanks Patrick!





houdini said:


> Padron 1926 Thanks to MR. MADURO
> 
> :tu
> 
> It was incredible!!!!


Glad y'all enjoyed them! I haven't checked this thread in a while because I haven't smoked a cigar in a while!!! Don't worry, that's all going to change tonight!! :tu


----------



## koolbooy

ive had the best 2 months and 12 days thanks to ....* MR. MADURO*
i love u!! , im not even joking lol*:ss
*
in case u dont know what im talking about: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1424599#post1424599


----------



## TripleF

Deucer!! I enjoyed a Rocky Patel Connecticut this morning while fishing!! Good thing the cigar was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better then the fishing!! 
Thanks Deucer!!:tu


----------



## Mystophales

Icehog3

1998 Partagas Charlotte...I can still taste it (3hrs later). And now I have to go down an even more expensive slope and seek out aged cigars. It's OK though since I can tell by just looking at my kids they really don't want to go to college...


----------



## Fortunate_Son

Tedrodgerscpa :tu

He sent me a very generous selection in a NST, one of which was a San Cristobal Fabuloso (torpedo). What an incredible smoke................. I ordered a box as soon as I got back into the house.


----------



## Piper~Pilot

BamaDoc.I smoked a Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion last night and really enjoyed it. I am still trying a lot of new cigars and this one kicked things up a level for me. It had more flavor than the milder smokes I have had recently. Stronger but still smooth.


----------



## gnukfu

tzaddi I enjoyed a Dona Flor Robusto - very good smoke earlier today.

And right now thanks to JBI I am enjoyng a Partagas Black Pronto - this is a Petite Corona flavor bomb. Smoking this while dinner cooks and I watch the Masters. :tu

Thanks for the great smokes guys!


----------



## icehog3

Mystophales said:


> Icehog3
> 
> 1998 Partagas Charlotte...I can still taste it (3hrs later). And now I have to go down an even more expensive slope and seek out aged cigars. It's OK though since I can tell by just looking at my kids they really don't want to go to college...


Glad you enjoyed it Christian! And hey, the world needs ditch diggers too.  :r

I had several yesterday...

Big Vito (Perry) for a Trinidad Ingenios and Punch Margarita! :dr

King James (Jim) for a Bolivar Belicosos Fino.

tchriya (Than) for a Sancho Panza (non Plus?)

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## King James

Got to enjoy my first Ninfa at the MoB Herf yesterday thanks to RenoB. What an excellent smoke!


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> Got to enjoy my first Ninfa at the MoB Herf yesterday thanks to RenoB. What an excellent smoke!


Musta been good, you smoked it to the NUB!

I smoked a Siglo II Tubos from twill in his honor yesterday, thanks bro.

Started the day today with a QdO Corona from j6pcc, thank you Jon.


----------



## TheDirector

a beautiful anejo lonsdale from Ca21455 thanks John!


----------



## Twill413

The Professor- 70s Partagas Demi Tip

Newcigarz- 99RS12

Good night to say the least.


----------



## physiognomy

Moglman... Scott gifted me a tasty '97 LGC Sabrosos at the front range herf today. Thanks again!


----------



## My371

I had a great cigar today...Thanks to GoodFella...It was a Gold Label Macanoodle...I had another great cigar today...Thanks to hk3...It was an '03 Boli....We smogged my garage up!!! Thanks Bro's!!:ss


----------



## TripleF

my FL friend snkbyt!!

I just finished a La Flor Dominicana Ligero. Looks like it had some age on it and boy was it yummmmmmmmmy!! Thx snkbyt!!


----------



## Mennald

my buddy, Chrono14
Nub Connecticut.


----------



## gnukfu

*dwhitacre - smoking a Camacho ***** - a great smoke! Thanks Darrell!!*


----------



## bilkay

cryinlicks- Smoked my first Tatuaje- a Havana VI Angeles. If they're all this good, the hobby's going to get expensive fast. I'm beginning to understand the DPG hype. So far, I've had 2 DPG blue label Firecrackers and now the Tat. Spicy, rich, and complex.


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> *dwhitacre - smoking a Camacho ***** - a great smoke! Thanks Darrell!!*


Glad you liked it!!!:tu

I need to find another deal like the one I got on those!!!

I smoked three in the first three days after I got 'em!!!


----------



## RenoB

Mowee...a Liga Privada #9. Gonna have to look for these


----------



## rumballs

Bolivar Simone thanks to r-ice (in a contest prize).
Very good, like a stronger, more complex RC!


----------



## gnukfu

Took a half day off to study today so I puffed on a Nub Cameroon from dwhitacre. I liked it ! :ss


----------



## mustang1

Big ups to sirxlaughs. Burning a Vegas Robaina Unicos from 04'. Just awesome man, awesome. 

Thanks again sirxlaughs!:ss


----------



## TripleF

Huge thumbs up to TXDYNA65 (aka Kenny).
I thoroughly enjoyed a Padilla Miami 8-11 and a 5 Vegas A, and man was that 5 Vegas simply amazing.

Thanks Kenny!! :tu


----------



## icehog3

....68TriShield! My first Vegueros Mareva, from '99. Not a bad smoke at all...thanks Dave!


----------



## basso4735

Bax!

I tried the Felipe Gregorio Dos Capas he sent me. It was a wonderful smoke after a stressful day.


Thanks again!
:ss


----------



## tech-ninja

... Mr.Maduro - Boli Gold Medal
... tedrodgerscpa - Cohiba Siglo III
... cre8v1 - 00 Hoyo du Roi
... tw3nty - Oliva V Lancero
... tw3nty - 07 Romeo Juliet Tubo #1
... [email protected] - 07 Monte #4
... spooble - 00 Partagas Culebra
... madurolover - Tat Brown label Petite
... spooble - Hoyo du Depute
... tedrodgerscpa - 07 Boli PC

Thanks guys, I enjoyed every one of 'em!!


----------



## easyt

Houdini

CAO Brazilia box pressed

It was my first CAO. Houdini generously sent it with some others with his payment for a box split. Thanks a lot.

review


----------



## gnukfu

JBI I had my first Cuban Leaf (from 05) - what a great cigar! - had this yesterday

Today I am smoking a Padron 2000 Maduro from dwhitacre - another great smoke!

I'm a lucky guy to have great friends on here who send me great cigars! :tu

Thanks guys!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Seanohue for an '06 Cohiba Siglo III and my Stepdad joined me wih an '05 God of Fire Robusto thanks to Snowy. Thanks guys.


----------



## TripleF

my pal in California......Richard (tzaddi) I enjoyed a Gurkha Legend Triple Ligero. Man, oh man, oh man was that one tasty smoke!!

Wooooooow....thanks Richard!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

A Cohiba Siglo II from Txdyna65. Thanks Kenny! :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Shilala! Padilla 1948 as a tag-a-long to a Padilla Achilles trade. Very nice stick!!!


----------



## icehog3

Pistol! A nice Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe Pete sent me for 2nd place in the CS Fantasy Hockey League...Thanks Pete!


----------



## Twill413

68 TriShield - 98 Monte Especial No. 1

That thing was off the meter Dave. Thank you is all I can say.


----------



## King James

Boli PC thanks to Seanohue.... delicious smoke on the first true nice day of the year


----------



## smokeyscotch

txmatt sent me a One Off Laguito #2. A very nice smoke. Some carame, mocha notes, with a little woodsy hint. Very nice construction. Burn was near perfect. Thannks, Matt, for the fine smoke.:tu


----------



## stig

Had a real nice RP Vintage 90 last night thanks to Papichulo, thanks bro!:tu


----------



## jbonnefsc

A shout out to krisko for the amazing bomb i received today!!!

As a newb, I've actually never had any of these...So I look forward to trying them all!!! I'm gonna light up a Series G right now!!!

Once again, thanks for the welcome!!!


----------



## gnukfu

*JBI* I will be enjoying a *Nuevitas Jibaro* after school tonight.

Posting this early as I head out to school cause I know I'm going to love it based on previous experience.

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...Dball....a 2000 Punch RS #12 that was amazing!!! It was my my first cigar in a long time and it hit the spot!!! :ss Thanks Dan!! :tu


----------



## krisko

No problem...glad I could help a fellow young gorilla out. One word on the special G...it will be a very tight draw at first, bordering on unbearable but give it a few puffs and it should draw a lot easier. That's due to the tapered nature of the cigar (I guess). If you want to avoid that altogether you can snip the tapered part off, though I never do. 

I think you'll really enjoy that Pepin but you should give it a few weeks in the humi because I took it out of the shipping box and sent it off. And the Mac Robusto is surprisingly tasty while still being a mild-med cigar.


----------



## ssutton219

Had a GREAT La Aurora Barrel Aged #4 from a split with jquirit and its on the money...Thanks again Jon!!










Shawn


----------



## TripleF

to Rick (Hurricane6) I enjoyed an f9 Illusione. Strong but very good. I even did a review:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151344


----------



## jbonnefsc

krisko said:


> No problem...glad I could help a fellow young gorilla out. One word on the special G...it will be a very tight draw at first, bordering on unbearable but give it a few puffs and it should draw a lot easier. That's due to the tapered nature of the cigar (I guess). If you want to avoid that altogether you can snip the tapered part off, though I never do.
> 
> I think you'll really enjoy that Pepin but you should give it a few weeks in the humi because I took it out of the shipping box and sent it off. And the Mac Robusto is surprisingly tasty while still being a mild-med cigar.


Yeah, and for the record, that Series G was so good, i burned my finger on it because i smoked it well beyond safe limits...

I'll let the Pepin Chill, thanks again, I'll be sure to PIF once i own a few more cigars!!!

Cheers, to a true BOTL!!!


----------



## Lanthor

SP Beli '06 courtesy of BamaDoc77. Lovin' this cigar Stewart, thanks again Doc!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

So does last week count ? I had a very nice RyJ short churchill thanks to PPJ 67 and a very nice Mag 50 thanks to very generous Lenguanamor(Joe). Both excellent cigars from some of the best herf buds a guy can have! :tu :ss


----------



## icehog3

...CHRONO14 for my first Nub, Chico, I truly appreciate the opportunity to try out the most talked of cigar of the month. Thanks!


----------



## vstrommark

Just lit up a La Flor Dominicana Ligero that mastershigun sent me. Very nice. In spite of the 45* weather, I have the warm fuzzies from this stick. :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77

Lanthor said:


> SP Beli '06 courtesy of BamaDoc77. Lovin' this cigar Stewart, thanks again Doc!


glad u are enjoying it!


----------



## gnukfu

JBI I am smoking a '98 Sosa Torp - this is a very good cigar. The cello was quite yellow and it had a nice coating of plume. Looked like it was covered in mini diamonds. Tried to capture a picture here. If you're a newb like me and you see JBI selling a sampler grab it. You will get a lot of great aged cigars, many you have probably never heard of or tried. One note, John prefers his cigars on the stronger side. :ss


----------



## physiognomy

macms... Fred gifted me a VR Famosos tonight & it was :dr Thanks!


----------



## smokeyscotch

tzaddi sent me a Maria Guerrero recently. A PC, I think. very nice little stick. Great construction, perfect burn. Flavor was nutty, with a little earth and leather mixed in. A little flavor bomb. Thanks Richard!:ss


----------



## gnukfu

Shilala I am enjoying an Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto. He sent it to me packed in a handmade wooden travel humi (the other cigar in the humi is an O churchill). What a great guy Scott is! :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Costa I am smoking an Illusione M7 while watching the Bruins and that team from Canada......ummmm.....can't remember their name. :ss


----------



## stig

Rack 04 I am smoking an AF 898 that you gave me thanks


----------



## dwhitacre

At 9:30 am I smoked a San Cristobal gifted to me by Scott (Poriggity)... This one is going to the top of my list of must have smokes!!!

At 4:30 pm I smoked a Punch Santa Rita Grand Puro gifted to me by Richard (tzaddi).... Once again this proves that Punch is always consistent, flawless and enjoyable to smoke!!!

Thanks guys!!!:tu


----------



## groogs

I am enjoying an Oliva Serie G Thanks To Shilala. It is a great smoke.


----------



## Mennald

Chrono14 gifted me a couple CAO Vision a while back. They have been buried in the bottom of my desktop humidor and forgotten about--until this evening.

Very good smoke. Thanks Chico!


----------



## Mark THS

a Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos thanks to Chip.

What a little powerhouse this was


----------



## krisko

BradSacramento sent me a Padron 2000 or 3000 (he didn't know) that I thoroughly enjoyed for about 90 minutes today. It was my first Padron but you can bet it won't be my last. Best burn I've ever seen on a gigantic cigar and the flavor stayed true rigth to the nub. Some chocolatey and nutty notes...just an awesome cigar.

I have a couple of 1926s in the humi and if they are the equal (much less better) of this cigar then I'll be a happy camper when I fire them up on Christmas or Thanksgiving.

Thanks Brad!:tu


----------



## mike32312

:dr An unbanded dark maduro from massphat. gotto pm him and find out what what this tasty stick is. :ss :dr


----------



## krisko

krisko said:


> BradSacramento sent me a Padron 2000 or 3000 (he didn't know)


Any idea what this cigar is? Thanks again Brad, you da man.


----------



## nozero

Thanks to a contest by gnukfu! A Montecristo Media Noch. I'm only a quarter of an inch or so into it, but I've liked it from first light. 

:tu


----------



## gnukfu

nozero said:


> Thanks to a contest by gnukfu! A Montecristo Media Noch. I'm only a quarter of an inch or so into it, but I've liked it from first light.
> 
> :tu


Glad you like it Michael! I bought a bundle of these on cbid a couple of months ago for a song. I was surprised when I tried my first one.

Today thanks to....
JBI for the Famout Nicaragua - made by TT - great cigar! - thanks John!
cab28 for the Illusione cg4 I am puffing on right now - another great Illusione! - thanks Corey!


----------



## BradSacramento

You are more than welcome krisko. Glad you enjoyed it!!!

Brad


----------



## TripleF

St. Lou Stu!!
Over the weekend I polished offf smokes I received from Tim in the bombing:
Perdomo Lot 23
RP Sun Grown
Gurkha Regent
Bolivar 

Very nice ...........................Thanks Tim!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

cigar040- a Cohiba Sublime EL. I miss you Andy,where are you hiding?


----------



## tech-ninja

RockyR - Casa Royale robusto. Very nice. :tu

tw3nty - Nub Habano. Enjoyed it.

Thanks guys!


----------



## jamz

Eternal Rider! A nice Custa-rey sungrown.  My first, so far it's really good. Thanks Harland!


----------



## freakygar

Silverfox67. RyJ Vintage Robusto

Draws great, smooth and creamy! 

Thanks Shawn.

Al


----------



## krisko

tw3nty hooked me up with an ITC torpedo. I've been smoking well lately and this was easily the best cigar I've had in weeks. Thanks buddy!


----------



## RenoB

j6pcc. An '00 Hoyo du Depute, thanks Jon!


----------



## Da Klugs

Just finishing a 98 Boli ce. Nice. Thank you visa!


----------



## gnukfu

Costa I just finished a Padilla Miami 8&11 - very nice smoke - thanks Craig! :tu


----------



## massphatness

Tabacalara Tropical Lancero courtesy of Sancho!

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to test drive this stick. Yummy!


----------



## renton20-cl

oliva 'V' lancero thanks to pat1075. Thanks dude, was an excellent smoke:ss


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre I am smoking at Taboo African Cameroon and this is quite a tasty cigar, another winner from Rob at Taboo. Thanks Darrell! :tu


----------



## chippewastud79

Kevin (schnell987) DPG Cuban Classic, thanks again :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> dwhitacre I am smoking at Taboo African Cameroon and this is quite a tasty cigar, another winner from Rob at Taboo. Thanks Darrell! :tu


I hope you enjoyed it!!!:tu


----------



## gnukfu

*YES I DID!!! IT WAS GREAT!* 



dwhitacre said:


> I hope you enjoyed it!!!:tu


----------



## TripleF

Padilla Limitado compliments of my good buddy Alladin Sane!!! :tu

Thx Dennis!!


----------



## awsmith4

I had an illusione 68 thanks to a split with Smokeyscotch. It was fantastic:tu


----------



## rumballs

a 98 ERdM PC thanks to Tom - incredible cigar, and incredibly different from the 03s which I also like so much...


----------



## awsmith4

Now I'm having a El Major Espresso thanks to Dantzig. I had low expectations of this stick going in but its turning out to be a great smoke:tu


----------



## replicant_argent

Harland, Eternal Rider. Short story, and damn, it is good. Thanks Harland!!!


----------



## freakygar

Silverfox67 (Shawn) RyJ Robusto Very nice smoke. I like these.

Thanks you Shawn.

Al


----------



## SilverFox

ahc4353 said:


> Silverfox67 (Shawn) RyJ Robusto Very nice smoke. I like these.
> 
> Thanks you Shawn.
> 
> Al


My pleasure Al, glad to see you are enjoying them, that is what it is all about


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> a 98 ERdM PC thanks to Tom - incredible cigar, and incredibly different from the 03s which I also like so much...


...and Julian hit me right back withan '06 Bolivar Royal Corona and a Romeo y Julieta Short Churchhill, which I smoked back to back. Add in a wonderful book of hockey "lore" and an '01 Sancho Panza Beli to take home, and I would say I got mmblized!

Thanks Julian...and sorry about the tent peg.


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Julian...and sorry about the tent peg.


:r

by the way, I couldn't tell if the guy behind the counter was being a dick or just mistook me for someone else. He was perfectly nice in giving me the poker. Then while I was working on the cigar asked what was new, I said new daughter, a month old. Then he made some comment like "oh I guess that is new - you haven't been in in what, 4 months?". I can only guess that either he thought I was someone else, or it was a jab about how I was sitting there smoking even though he didn't recognize me / I didn't come in often. Beats me.


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> :r
> 
> by the way, I couldn't tell if the guy behind the counter was being a dick or just mistook me for someone else. He was perfectly nice in giving me the poker. Then while I was working on the cigar asked what was new, I said new daughter, a month old. Then he made some comment like "oh I guess that is new - you haven't been in in what, 4 months?". I can only guess that either he thought I was someone else, or it was a jab about how I was sitting there smoking even though he didn't recognize me / I didn't come in often. Beats me.


That, or all that Scotch he drank was talkin'! :r

Hey, he gave you a Nub, so you should be thanking him here for a great cigar!


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> That, or all that Scotch he drank was talkin'! :r
> 
> Hey, he gave you a Nub,


oh it was the other guy making the comments.
bday boy was (and always is) perfectly nice


icehog3 said:


> so you should be thanking him here for a great cigar!


I have to smoke it first!


----------



## jordon

Da Klugs said:


> Just finishing a 98 Boli ce. Nice. Thank you visa!


i tried one too - 1001 thanks!


----------



## Mennald

CHRONO14 gifted me an Oliva V figurado while at work last night. Not a bad cigar to break up the early hours of the morning.


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> oh it was the other guy making the comments.
> bday boy was (and always is) perfectly nice


That other guy looked at me like I was from planet Zorbitrolt.


----------



## replicant_argent

icehog3 said:


> That other guy looked at me like I was from planet Zorbitrolt.


Well, what planet _*are*_ you from, Tom? Perhaps he thought you were from his planet and couldn't remember your name?

Had a great Partagas from JohnnyFlake today, giant thing, one of the seasonal blends? Dunno, but it was a hearty stick and was fantastic on the hour walk with the turd factories, and a half hour after that too!


----------



## The Professor

Smoking a nice 02 RyJ Tubo #2 from madurofan. :ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Enjoying a Montecristo Afrique Jambo thanks to Kenny(txdyna65):tu
Thanks bud!


----------



## mike32312

RY&J thanks to weak link. :dr


----------



## King James

Cuaba thanks to Tom, awesome awesome cigar.


----------



## bilkay

CigarHoss!

Tatuaje Havana VI Zona del Este, Verocru #2

An absolutely terrific stogie!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Cuaba thanks to Tom, awesome awesome cigar.


Glad you liked it Jim! They are a favorite on planet Zorbitrolt.


----------



## smokeyscotch

Had a Tat Black today, thanks to Rick (hurricane6). Great cigar! Best burn I have had with a Tat. Pepper on the start, but nice array of tobacco flavors on the finish. Very Cubanesque. Thanks Rick!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

'98 Boli Inmensa thanks to hova45. Awesome thanks Joey! :tu


----------



## basso4735

Bax!

Had the Montecristo Sublime he gifted me. Very nice!


----------



## mikeyj23

Yourchoice

Fonseca Vintage Robusto - nubbed it - great with coffee


----------



## massphatness

newcigarz fulfilled my NC MAW wish for an AF Sand Shark a couple months ago. Fired it up on this beautiful New Engalnd evening. This thing tastes like a dream. Thanks again, Tony -- I truly appreciate it!


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre I am having a great cigar, Marcus Daniel 1994 Sun Grown and a great beer in a nice glass to go along with it....yeah he gave me all those...well the beer is symbolic cause I already drank the one he gave me but I found them at my local liquor store.

tzaddi turned me on to these when he gave me the first one I smoked a month or two ago.


----------



## awsmith4

*
Thanks to JPA0741 for the DPG JJ I'm having right now:tu



*


----------



## freakygar

rhnewfie - Jeff Ramon Allones

Great cigar Jeff, thank you.

Al


----------



## smokeyscotch

Blues Tiger. He sent me an Illusione ~2~. Awesome smoke! I don't get to nub a lot of cigars, but I did this one. I would love to know how much age it had. Had to be a first run stick. Thanks Jay! :tu


----------



## RevSmoke

Had a great couple cigars this past weekend.

A _Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles from hotreds...._

_Most of a Taboo Twist Torp from Gnukfu..._

_Thanks.
_


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> dwhitacre I am having a great cigar, Marcus Daniel 1994 Sun Grown and a great beer in a nice glass to go along with it....yeah he gave me all those...well the beer is symbolic cause I already drank the one he gave me but I found them at my local liquor store.
> 
> tzaddi turned me on to these when he gave me the first one I smoked a month or two ago.


You just need to move to Chico!!! You'll have all the Marcus Daniel Cigars and Sierra Nevada Beer you can handle!!!:tu


----------



## icehog3

.....ComicBookFreak!! For a nice, leathery Punch RS11...thanks Brent!


----------



## dwhitacre

Hey George, great minds think alike!!!

*Joey (ir13)*!!! I had the Nub Habano that he sent me in a Nub Bomb along with a Sierra Nevada Summerfest!!!:tu










Thanks Joey!!!


----------



## War Eagle

LE 05 thanks to Tim(smokeyscotch). Very yummy!


----------



## Twill413

BigVito. Trinidad Ingenios, and my first EL. Thanks bro.


----------



## weak_link

Ratters dropped by tonight and with him came a Monte #2 Pyramid which I happily took off his hands and throughly enjoyed.


----------



## TripleF

.................DBall.

I enjoyed a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chiselito Maduro last night. Boy oh boy was that tasy!! Thanks Dan!! :tu


----------



## gnukfu

It's not Summer yet! I believe it is illegal to drink beer out of season! I'll have to check out the liquor store and see if they have that one - they had 4 or 5 Sierra Nevada brews there. :tu



dwhitacre said:


> Hey George, great minds think alike!!!
> 
> *Joey (ir13)*!!! I had the Nub Habano that he sent me in a Nub Bomb along with a Sierra Nevada Summerfest!!!:tu
> Thanks Joey!!!


----------



## MeNimbus

I had a nice Montecristo #2 (mild-medium with leather, earth and spice), thanks to Snowy. :ss


----------



## awsmith4

I'm having a great little RyJ No. 3 thanks to Harland (eternal Rider)


----------



## PitDog

68TriShield - TTT Fun - :dr Thanks much Dave!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

sweet PSD #4 thanks to Darrell(the mean one) thanks bro!:tu


----------



## TripleF

Rick (Hurricane6) 
Noventa by Torano!!!

Thanks Rick!


----------



## CCCigar

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro. Really enjoyed this one.

Thanks Dantzig!


----------



## King James

RP Decade thanks to Rob (renob). Thanks brotha!


----------



## TripleF

My good brother in NC.....SmokeyJoe.

Enjoyed a RP Vintage 1994 and an Ashton maduro!!

Thanks Joe!! :tu


----------



## icehog3

...mmblz! A great '01 Sancho Panza Belicosos Julian gifted me last week..Thanks Julian!


----------



## Jbailey

Smoked a Punch SS#1 thanks Tristan!


----------



## freakygar

Actually yesterday. f9 Illusion from BigVito - Perry. 

Great smoke, easy draw and tons of smoke.

Thank again Perry.

Al


----------



## Twill413

It was last night, and courtesy of the duh profesa. 85 Punch Churchill. Very cool cigar. Stay tuned for the review.


----------



## RevSmoke

Last night, during the Green Cyberherf (thankfully I didn't have the greenie they all smoked) I enjoyed a Taboo HSG, don't know if it was 58 or 60, but it was wonderful. Puffed it for 2hrs 15mins.

_THANKS gnukfu!!! :tu :ss_


----------



## Cozy

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 from JJirons69 :tu


----------



## gnukfu

They're a 60RG Todd and a wonderful smoke!



RevSmoke said:


> Last night, during the Green Cyberherf (thankfully I didn't have the greenie they all smoked) I enjoyed a Taboo HSG, don't know if it was 58 or 60, but it was wonderful. Puffed it for 2hrs 15mins.
> 
> _THANKS gnukfu!!! :tu :ss_


----------



## nozero

A Partagas Short thanks to gnukfu! Damn fine cigar! Thank you again sir!


----------



## yourchoice

mikeyj23 said:


> Yourchoice
> 
> Fonseca Vintage Robusto - nubbed it - great with coffee


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## yourchoice

Lanthor...

Smoking an 06 Siglo II while drinking a (I'm not making this up...) Flying Dog Brewery Tire Bite Golden Ale.

Thanks Mike...an *awesome *smoke :tu Now, to hide my wallet from myself


----------



## travclem

I just finished my Gurkha Nepalese warrior that I got in a bomb from ahbroody.


----------



## TripleF

my good brother in WA......Jay (jaycarla). I just thoroughly enjoyed a 5 Vegas A and boy was that tasty!! No wonder it is one of my favs!! 

Thx Jay! :tu


----------



## gnukfu

cab28 I am smoking a DPG Black Cuban Classic - thanks Corey!


----------



## basso4735

massphatness!

I enjoyed the San Cristobal he sent me. Very earthy and woody cigar. :ss


----------



## RevSmoke

DPG Black (Cuban Classic) Robusto from Rack04 - wonderful my brother, thanks!!! Very tasty! Razor burn. Firm white ash. Spicy and sweet, with hints of hazelnut and leather.

Thanks, Justin!!!


----------



## newcigarz

An '01 SP Corona from txdyna65. Thanks Kenny!:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

DPG JJ Maduro!!! Thanks to Adam (Sanitariumite)!!!

Very nice smoke!!! Chocolaty, nutty, goodness through and through!!!:tu


----------



## CCCigar

tnip23 - Thanks for the Taboo Twist. Liked it alot. :tu


----------



## icehog3

...Old Sailor!

My first Bolivar Simones, hopefully not my last. Just a wonderful fresh cigar, amazing! Thanks Dave!!


----------



## physiognomy

novasurf... I smoked a great '98 Generosos this evening. Thanks Norman!!!


----------



## icehog3

....LasciviousXXX! A great '99 Punch RS11 that is a perfect end to a great night...Thanks Dustin!


----------



## tech-ninja

... cre8v1 for an 01 898

... tw3nty for an 07 SCDLH El Principe

... MaduroLover for a Don Pepin Black label


----------



## Jbailey

A Cohiba Secretos from Jon (kidrock) It smoked great and the Wings win made it better!


----------



## gnukfu

reggiebuckeye I had a Hemingway Short Story - great cigar! :ss


----------



## freakygar

newcigarz (Tony) AVO LEO7 Thank you my friend.

Al


----------



## dantzig

93 Punch Margarita yesterday thanks to Vstrommark. One word review--WOW! :ss


----------



## TripleF

my good brother FIELD. :tu

I enjoyed a 5 Vegas A and a RYJ Maduro!!


----------



## TripleF

It's another day today and my good brother Dennis (AladdinSane) brought me the pleasure of a 601 Red Robusto. Very tasty and powerful smoke!! Thanks Dennis!! :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Jeff... a Partagas 898v!
Just about done w/ it..... damnit.
What a treat!:ss


----------



## newcigarz

From ResIpsa, Por Larranaga 2006 - Regional Edition Germany Lonsdales.










Thanks Vic! :tu


----------



## pnoon

newcigarz said:


> From ResIpsa, Por Larranaga 2006 - Regional Edition Germany Lonsdales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vic! :tu


I love dem suckers. 
Good cigar from a true BOTL.


----------



## freakygar

A "Clear" White Owl provided by vstrommark (Mark) for a MAW forwarded by macms (Fred). And to light such a treasure I used a cigar match that Bobb sent to me.

How often can you say you had a cigar that was impacted by three great guys from CS? Well I am lucky enough to say I can.

What a smoke. What a great bunch of guys. My life is better because of you.

Thank you is not the proper term. However, I have none better.

Al


----------



## icehog3

...allanb3369! An awesome Partagas Lusitania from 1990, a wonderful gift for the Partagas whore in me...Thank you Allan!


----------



## basso4735

...shilala!

I enjoyed the Don Pepin JJ Maduro he sent me last week at a cookout on Saturday. What a wonderful smoke! It was very smooth and creamy, even a couple people who don't smoke tried it and really liked it. I can definitely see a box of these in the future...


----------



## physiognomy

I have a few from saturday... Thanks to:

newcigarz for the '07 SLR DC I smoked while playing in the Front Range Herfers First Annual Summit Golf Tournament... A good cigar that lasted me 10-11 holes & finished nicely watching the last three groups at the 18th.

My girlfriend Dawn for a very tasty OR SCdlH Murallas... She's a keeper 

Moglman for a great Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos. Thanks again, it was a treat!


----------



## craigchilds

I had a Famous Honduran 1000 Maduro, thanks to Triolent (Ian) on this board. A great cigar. Thanks!


----------



## awsmith4

I'm having a great little AF Short Story thanks to Todd aka RevSmoke:tu


----------



## RevSmoke

awsmith4 said:


> I'm having a great little AF Short Story thanks to Todd aka RevSmoke:tu


Love them little pups. Ever have them before?


----------



## Addiction

.....Bobby Ritz!

He gave me 98 Punch Coronas that are rocking my world right now.


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to George (gnukfu) I had a delicious Padilla Miami 8/11!!!

This was tasty - strong, peppery, spicy like a habanero!!!:dr

I was in the mood for a Tat and this did the job... Now I want more!!!

Looks like I survived this one George!!! Your turn!!!


----------



## My371

hk3...ala Hal!!!:tu

A Cohiba Maduro 5 Magico!!!:ss










Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## gnukfu

Glad you liked it Darrell. I love these too!! Get em while you can if you liked it. They're blended by Pepin for Padilla. The contract was not renewed so I guess they will be discontinued soon.



dwhitacre said:


> Thanks to George (gnukfu) I had a delicious Padilla Miami 8/11!!!
> 
> This was tasty - strong, peppery, spicy like a habanero!!!:dr
> 
> I was in the mood for a Tat and this did the job... Now I want more!!!
> 
> Looks like I survived this one George!!! Your turn!!!


----------



## massphatness

I had a really nice Oliva O Maduro last night that Shilala sent as part of his Big Vinny McLovin' hit. I'm not usually a maddie fan, but this one was nice! Thanks (again!) Scott.


----------



## awsmith4

Thanks again tonight goes to RevSmoke, this time for my first Tatuaje P Series:tu

And to answer the question above, no it wasn't my first AF SS and certain to not be my last either


----------



## massphatness

Tatuaje Gran Cojonu from MikeyC

This 6.5 x 60 bad bot lasted nine holes on the course this morning, just as Mike said it would. And it was an amazingly good smoke!

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## RevSmoke

awsmith4 said:


> Thanks again tonight goes to RevSmoke, this time for my first Tatuaje P Series:tu
> 
> And to answer the question above, no it wasn't my first AF SS and certain to not be my last either


Hey, I had one last night too - the P2... Great smoke,


----------



## txdyna65

Smoked a 03 Sancho Panza CG from onlyonerm (Rogar) yesterday. What a smooth creamy smoke, thanks a bunch Roger, enjoyed it very much.


----------



## txdyna65

98 Boli CE compliments of cquon....absolutely fantastic smoke. Thanks a bunch Doyle, those 98's will spoil ya.


----------



## gnukfu

Costa I had a Rocky Patel Decade - great cigar! Thanks Craig!


----------



## TripleF

Thanks to my good upstate NY BOTL John (ja3480) I enjoted a Camacho America tonight. Was very tasty. Thx John!!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Thanks to tech-ninja, I enjoyed a Monte Petite Tubo:tu

Thanks, bro!!!


----------



## tech-ninja

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Thanks to tech-ninja, I enjoyed a Monte Petite Tubo:tu
> 
> Thanks, bro!!!


You are very welcome, my friend!


----------



## gnukfu

Narbs I had a Tatuaje VI Admirantes (or whatever the 6.5" one is called) last night - great cigar!!! - Thanks Steven!


----------



## gnukfu

Had a nice workout this morning and lit up an LGC Reserva Figurado that Kyle sent me (kwilkinson). This is a perfect morning smoke and a friggin awesome cigar! It had some age on it - the cello was yellow. Thanks Kyle! Just found a new cigar I will shell out $$ for.


----------



## jbonnefsc

Thanks Krisko!!!

I'm lighting up the Gurka you sent me this afternoon!!!

I'm worried I'll like it, because they are a bit more than my wallet can handle on a regular basis!!!

Reviews and Pics to come!!!


----------



## freakygar

I just had a Padron 1926!! For sure make the top ten list!

Thanks Vin!! (masspahatness)

Al


----------



## TikiHut27

Thanks to the troop supporter who sent the Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, and thanks to LTC E. for letting me smoke it after his lucky draw!


----------



## RevSmoke

Had a wonderful smoke today, a Tatuaje Havanna VI Angeles - thanks to those who joined in the box split with me... 
Massphatness
Gnukfu
aswsmith4
mnsmoker

Thanks guys, without you I wouldn't be smoking any of these either.


----------



## TripleF

Thanks to sailchaser!!
I thoroughly enjoyed one of my favs - Partags Spanish Rosado Churchill. Soooooooo rich and tasty!! Thanks Christopher!!


----------



## TripleF

And the next stick I had was compliments of my good BOTL Seanohue and it was a very, very delightful ASHTON VSG Robusto. 

Boy was that yummy  Thanks Sean!!


----------



## Twill413

Both thanks to Avo Addict from the CS Lottery:

06 BCE - Rocked

Mag46 - Best one I have had despite the "burn issues". Thank you very much.


----------



## Mystophales

Earlier a San Cristobal courtesy of Jbailey....thanks again brother!

Now a Bolivar PC courtesy of Commander Quan....damn tasty...:tu


----------



## ultramag

CaddoMoney---RP Old World Reserve torpedo maduro. I just didn't want to put that thing down. Very nice, thanks again Andrew.


----------



## txdyna65

Enjoyed a Diamond Crown Maximus Toast Across America 2004 compliments of Scottie (Volfan) Very sweet, medium coffee flavored perfecto. Thanks a bunch Scottie, too bad you cant get more of these.


----------



## newcigarz

Enjoyed some Partagas chicos courtesy of burninator

great flavors coming out of these little smokes.

Thanks Jason:tu


----------



## physiognomy

Smoked a couple of nice ones while camping on the Arkansas river this weekend thanks to CS brothers... Thanks to tchariya for a '00 SP Bachilleres & bobarian for the '01 Punch Black Prince. Both were really tasty!


----------



## Made in Dade

Bolivar Gold Medal from Patrick ( Mr. Maduro).

Thank You my friend, it was great:ss


----------



## ja3480

Scott Shilala was kind enough to send me a Tampa Sweatheart which is fantastic so far!


Thanks Scott!!!


----------



## TripleF

Enjoyed the Padron Anniversary Edition 1964 Patrick (Mr. Maduro ) sent me in the 20 Men That Ride Like 100 bombing raid on me back in March. Very good Patrick Thank you!!


----------



## smokeyscotch

Fortunate Son sent me some great sticks for the Blind PIF. I had one of those. I don't know what it is yet. but ut was a great stick.:tu


----------



## SD Beerman

I had a series of 4 Cohibas ( over a couple of days ) Thanks to Tbain. Great smokes Trent, Thanks again.:tu:ss:tu:ss:tu:ss:tu:ss


----------



## My371

hk3...I enjoyed a lovely VSG!!

Thanks bro!!:tu:ss


----------



## jaycarla

Thanks to emelbee, I had my first Cabiguan Guapo today, courtesy of the CS Lottery.

An OUTSTANDING smoke!!!!!!!! One of the best I have had in a while!


----------



## awsmith4

Right now I'm enjoying a Cohiba Maduro 5 Secreto thanks to MikeyJ23:tu


----------



## My371

BigVito(Perry)!!! Thanks, Bro!!:tu

It was a CAO Brazilia Piranha that was down for a long nap!...

It was actually enjoyed yesterday(internet probs)...But I wanted to give a thumbs up and Thank You to Perry!!:ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

hurricane6!

J. Fuego Corojo Gran Reserva #1 went down with much admiration at my pre-vasectomy party with the PSHC.

SNIP :hn:hn


----------



## vstrommark

I am about to light a wonderful looking Flor De Marquez petite corona from Fredster. My first! Thanks, bro :tu


----------



## icehog3

....drevim!!

An H. Upmann Super Corona he gifted me at the Land of Lincoln Herf two summers ago...I can't believe I found it hidden in a box of singles in the back of the humi. It was ON! Thanks Ian!


----------



## hk3

DaKlugs - '84 Monte Especial No. 1, Nice smoke!

Borndead1 - '07 R&J No. 2 Tubos, Pretty good fresh stick!

Thanks guys! :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Thanks to TanZ2005 I'm having a cigar that is completely new to me and enjoying it very much.

It a Miura Directo de Fabrica Figurado Twister. :tu


----------



## TanZ2005

I had a great Cigar today Thanks to Awsmith4 One I have never Had

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ - Belicoso. Must say now I understand it is not a Hype it was GOOD. Also had a couple more from Awsmith4 601 Red and RP 1992 that I have not tried before and loved very much. 

James.


----------



## TikiHut27

Thanks to MAJ Dudziak for the CAO Gold.


----------



## TanZ2005

awsmith4 said:


> Thanks to TanZ2005 I'm having a cigar that is completely new to me and enjoying it very much.
> 
> It a Miura Directo de Fabrica Figurado Twister. :tu


I am glad you have enjoyed the Miura. It is a Cigar I smoke less often then I like right now. Just so my options and not enough time. LOL. I am on a mission to find the Perfect cigar need 3 AM, NOON and PM smoke. The Miura is on my list for my PM smoke. Have 3 left need to break down a buy a box.

James


----------



## TripleF

The Dakotan!!!

I enjoyed a Padron 7000....man was that a treat!! :ss

Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## ja3480

Vin hooking me up w/ a 601 great so far!!!


----------



## mash

DVickery sent me 2 VR Famosos from '97. I love my box of '07's, the extra decade hasn't done this one any harm. Thanks Derrek.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

cre8v1!!!

LG Chisel smoking like A CHAMP!


----------



## physiognomy

bobarian... I smoked a very tasty '02 Punch Margarita on the balcony this evening. Thanks again!


----------



## bobarian

physiognomy said:


> bobarian... I smoked a very tasty '02 Punch Margarita on the balcony this evening. Thanks again!


Glad you liked it! A tasty little smoke! Who new so much flavor could come in a little package.:tu


----------



## ja3480

Camacho from my good Pal FFF!!!


----------



## groogs

Thanks to RHnewfire. It was a Ramon Allones CC, and I smoked it until it burned my fingers. It was a great smoke and I can't thank RHnewfire enough.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...DBall....an '06 PL Panatela at the NYC 5.0 herf Friday night! Thanks Dan....it was :dr


----------



## TikiHut27

Thanks to Thompson Cigars, I had a nice Partagas 1845 today.


----------



## Jbailey

I want to thank Jon Kidrock387 for a party lusi.


----------



## bobarian

pinoyman, for a couple of tasty smokes at yesterdays herf. An old RASS, I thought 06 and 07 were good, 9x's are spectacular! And a Diplo #2, so smooth, like butta! And an 02 Monte #2 which will meet its demise tomorrow!
Thanks, Rollito!:tu


----------



## BarneyBandMan

A great Anejo--one of the best I have had--from the SmokeyJoe himself:tu


----------



## mjr955201

it's been so damn windy outside the past few days I don't even bother. It must be nice to have a smoking room. Maybe one day.


----------



## pnoon

mjr955201 said:


> it's been so damn windy outside the past few days I don't even bother. It must be nice to have a smoking room. Maybe one day.


----------



## hk3

La Flor De Cano thanks to Borndead1! It was much better than the Cohiba Vig XVX that I tried to smoke!


----------



## Addiction

Skibum!

He trades me some Monte #2s for some of my Anejo overflow and I yearn for my own box now.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

If last week counts, I had a damn fine ERDM Choix Supreme courtesy of Wooly Bugger. That one was spot on Steve, thanks!


----------



## bobarian

Pinoyman, the 02 Monte #2 was as "on" as any smoke I have ever had! Pefection!:tu


----------



## TripleF

ja3480 said:


> Camacho from my good Pal FFF!!!


Glad to contribute to your enjoyment my brother!!

I had a San Cristobal today compliments of snkbyt! Great BOTL and a one great stick!! :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm having an '00 Hoyo du Prince thanks to MikeyJ23.:tu


----------



## King James

had a punch corona the other night thanks to Rob (renob) what an excellent cigar!


----------



## physiognomy

Moglman... I smoked a great '98 Partagas 898uv herfing with the CO boys + Papichulo tonight :ss


----------



## TikiHut27

Thanks to Thompson Cigars, I had a nice CAO Brazilia today! It made a nice lunch...


----------



## nozero

Coz77. I've got about two inches left on a Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto Maduro. This is even better than the naturals I've had. Mmmmmm!

:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm having a Perdomo Champagne thanks to my Stepfather. :tu


----------



## hk3

Tonight I had a psd4 and a vegueros especial no. 2 thanks to Kens! Both were wonderful as always.


----------



## groogs

I am having a 5 Vegas Limitatda 05 thanks to Icehog3 right now. It is a great smoke, I just wish I had discovered them a long time ago, so I could have stocked up on them.


----------



## icehog3

groogs said:


> I am having a 5 Vegas Limitatda 05 thanks to Icehog3 right now. It is a great smoke, I just wish I had discovered them a long time ago, so I could have stocked up on them.


Glad you are enjoying the 5Vegas, nice to smoke an NC with a few years on it.


----------



## skibumdc

Addiction said:


> Skibum!
> 
> He trades me some Monte #2s for some of my Anejo overflow and I yearn for my own box now.


Just to let you know Byran, those Monte's had about 7 years of age on them on my humi.


----------



## massphatness

Dunng -- he slapped me with a Diablo Picante recently.

THANKS, GREG! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to George (gnukfu) I enjoyed my first Padron 1926 Serie (#6 or #35???). This was a wonderful cigar!!! Burned perfectly and consistently. Flavor of leather and spice and everything nice!!!

Thanks my Brother!!!:tu


----------



## gnukfu

That was a #35 Darrell! Those are a great smoke aren't they? Think I'll have one tonight! Glad you liked it!:ss



dwhitacre said:


> Thanks to George (gnukfu) I enjoyed my first Padron 1926 Serie (#6 or #35???). This was a wonderful cigar!!! Burned perfectly and consistently. Flavor of leather and spice and everything nice!!!
> 
> Thanks my Brother!!!:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....MadeInDade....a Cohiba Siglo I that hit the spot after lunch! I enjoyed it on the roof of my building looking over Manhattan with a couple of co-workers!! :ss

What a way to start the weekend!! Thanks Mikey!! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

txdyna65- a Padilla Habano Churchill he gifted me back in 06..

Its nummy,thanks Kenny!


----------



## Gryphs62

Bolivar...thanks to Shaggy!

First one, really enjoyed!:ss


----------



## fireman43

'02 Punch Black Prince thanks to EvanS....What can I say, I love a Cuban Punch. :dr Thanks Evan!


----------



## awsmith4

I'm smoking a La Aurora 100 Anos thanks to EMSintraining:tu:tu:tu


----------



## TripleF

snkbyt.

Back in my bombing on me he sent a few stick with some yellow tinted cellophane and one had a LFD Ligero which I thoroughly enjoyed earlier tonight!! Thx bro!!


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to George (gnukfu) my son Joe and I had a couple of wonderful Montecristo #2 cigars!!!:tu

These were great!!! Thanks Brother!!!


----------



## newcigarz

an '06 BBF from rockyr , thanks David!


----------



## massphatness

dwhitacre said:


> Thanks to George (gnukfu) my son Joe and I had a couple of wonderful Montecristo #2 cigars!!!:tu
> 
> These were great!!! Thanks Brother!!!


Darrell - isn't your son like 6 months old? It's not right that you're having him smoke Monte 2's at that age. No way is his palette developed enough at that point where he'd truly enjoy it. In fact, a flavored cigar may be more to his liking. Save the Montes for when he turns 5 or something, bro.


----------



## freakygar

Last night/this AM I had:

Partagas Serie D #4 thank you Headcrash (Alex). Great cigar! nice draw, tons of smoke and very easy on the taste buds.

And a

RyJ Limited 2005 thank you Sliverfox67 (Shawn). Another wonderful smoke that topped off a relaxing night on the porch.

Of course I was not alone. Spent that time with friends on the CS chat board.

Thanks to everyone for a very nice time.
(Well Vin went to bed early but I'll let him tell you that story.)

Al


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Had one of those Top Hat Coronas from Holt's that have been talked about recently..... Its a great cigar for $1.38 a stick!! 20/$14.95

Thanks sgoselin for posting about these!! :tu

Aslo smoked my first Graycliff Double Espresso!! Thanks Harry (houdini) :ss


----------



## Kaisersozei

Last night, I had my first Taboo Twist, thanks to *Andrew* (*AD720*) from a trade last month. Wow, what a fantastic cigar! I can tell you that all the raving reviews don't do this stick justice, you really have to experience it for yourself. Not only did it taste incredible, but it was probably the most relaxing cigar I've ever had. If I didn't know better, I'd swear it was rolled with something a little stronger than tobacco.... :w

Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## massphatness

Just finished a Perdomo Lot 21 gifted to me by ssutton219.

Shawn, thanks for the opportunity to try a nice cigar. Never had a Perdomo prior to today, and I find it to be very enjoyable.


----------



## freakygar

I just finished a AF Short Story (I think) gifted me by Mike (VOLT).

Nice cigar, great burn, ash held to the half way point easy draw and fairly easy on the taste buds.

Never thought to buy a cigar of that size but it opened my eyes as it would be a perfect commute or in between periods of a hockey game smoke.

Thank you Mike!


Al


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> Thanks to George (gnukfu) my son Joe and I had a couple of wonderful Montecristo #2 cigars!!!:tu
> 
> These were great!!! Thanks Brother!!!


Glad you guys enjoyed them!! :tu

And since I'm already posting I would like to thank you Darrell for the Diplomaticos 2 I'm smoking right now!!! Very tasty smoke and absolutely perfect draw! I let it sit for 5 days in my cooler but it kept calling my name so I had to smoke it! It was keeping me up at night! :ss


----------



## gnukfu

Kaisersozei said:


> Last night, I had my first Taboo Twist.... If I didn't know better, I'd swear it was rolled with something a little stronger than tobacco.... :w
> 
> Thanks, Andrew!


Shhhhh!! The first rule of Taboo Club is......:r


----------



## TripleF

..................my good brother FIELD I thoroughly enjoyued a CI Legend Orange Label........made by Rocky Patel. If I didn't know better I'd say this rascal tasted just like a decade. Boy, I'd like some more!! :ss


----------



## SilverFox

Trinidad Reyes - Old Sailor

Thanks for a great smoke Dave


----------



## awsmith4

tonight its a San Cristobal de la Habana El Pricipe thanks to Jordan (Savvy):tu


----------



## dwhitacre

massphatness said:


> Darrell - isn't your son like 6 months old? It's not right that you're having him smoke Monte 2's at that age. No way is his palette developed enough at that point where he'd truly enjoy it. In fact, a flavored cigar may be more to his liking. Save the Montes for when he turns 5 or something, bro.


:r

This was funny!!!

I do have other children! Jacob is my youngest and I haven't consciously encouraged him to smoke yet!!!:r

My son Joe is 21 and smokes like a chimney!!!:r


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to my wife, Heather I enjoyed an Illusione 68 tonight!!!

Very nice!!!:ss


----------



## SilverFox

Thanks again to Dave (Old Sailor)

H.Upman Regalias a fantastic smoke second night in a row..........


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

RASS thanks to BamaDoc via the MAW thread. Was super tasty BM, many thanks!:ss


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> :r
> 
> This was funny!!!
> 
> I do have other children! Jacob is my youngest and I haven't consciously encouraged him to smoke yet!!!:r
> 
> My son Joe is 21 and smokes like a chimney!!!:r


Make sure he visits the chimney sweep twice a year for a cleaning!!!



dwhitacre said:


> Thanks to my wife, Heather I enjoyed an Illusione 68 tonight!!!
> 
> Very nice!!!:ss


You don't even have to get off your butt to go buy cigars! Heather rocks! I am so jealous!!! :ss

Last night I ate the last huge chocolate chip cookie that Heather handcrafted especially for me so I guess I'm not that jealous actually! She sure can cook! :tu


----------



## icehog3

...The Professor! A sweet aged Hoyo Des Dieux he handed me last time we herfed....Very Nice! I like!!  Thanks Dokk!


----------



## ChasDen

Since joining here I have traded many cigars through PIF's, passes and wishes.

Tonights smoke is one of those and I find it necessary to say thank you to Aladdin Sane, 
for the Padilla Signature 1932 that he granted my wish in a Make a Wish thread here.

Awesome cigar :tu

Thank you again brother !

Chas


----------



## basso4735

Cohiba - Something(what was it Vin?)

Thanks to massphatness! 

I'm not going to kid anyone, this kicked my ass a little bit for some reason. :ss

Awesome flavor though, might have been one of the best cigars I have smoked to date.


----------



## 68TriShield

A PSD3 EL from smokin machinest.Thanks Ted!!!!


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I don't know what i had (blind PIF) but it was good and from Smokeyscotch, so thanks Tim:tu


----------



## awsmith4

I forgot to mention the Petersons Churchill I smoked this afternoon thanks to BazookaJoe:tu


----------



## dantzig

Davidoff Millennium Blend Short Robusto thanks to papajohn67.

Very enjoyable smoke. Spicier and stronger than the only other Davidoff I've smoked but still refined.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

beauregard!

Black Pearl Grand D... first time with this vitola, and I'm really enjoying it!

Thanks, amigo!


----------



## icehog3

...mmblz!

Julian hooked me up with a wonderful Por Larranaga Robusto, already a very good smoke that I think will be awesome in time. Thanks Julian!


----------



## freakygar

VOLT (Mike) - H Upman Vintage Cameroon
Actually had it late last night. Very very nice cigar. I am going to get another to make sure it was no fluke. 
Draw - Perfect
Burn - Perfect
Taste - Smooth and mellow = Perfect
Top 5 NC in my book.

Thank you Mike!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

SLR Regios from 2000....thanks to Albert AKA stevefrench :tu

This was a fantastic smoke. Great burn, draw, and the flavor was sublime.

Thanks for the shove...ya green bastard!


----------



## Volt

The H. Uppman Vintage Cameroon is what got me into cigars. Very affordable to boot. Another similiar cigar is the Punch Royal Coronation in a tube.


----------



## gnukfu

EMSinTraining I smoked a very nice Camacho *****

and

Thanks to reggiebuckeye I am smoking a very very nice Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## icehog3

...joed!

An '01 Upmann Sir Winston that Joe gifted me in the MAW Pif about a year and a half ago. Darkest wrapper I have ever seen on a Sir Winnie...great woody and nutty profile, perfect draw and burn, just an excellent cigar...Thank you Joe!


----------



## hk3

This may sound crazy but, My mom-

I ran out of sticks while i was in Virginia over the weekend visiting my parents. I was really wanting a smoke after sitting around outside drinking wine and catching up on old times. After mentioning that I wish I would have brought more, she told me to go into the dinning room and look inside her and dads 50ct. I was expecting rockets but to my suprise I found lots of nice sticks! Anyway, I had a Opus X Lancero and A A. Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece... both had stained yellow cellophane wrappers!!!!

Both were freakin excellent!


----------



## mash

An aged Dip #4. Very pleasant, smooth, milder midday smoke. Thanks DVickery.


----------



## dwhitacre

Sanitariumite (Adam) provided me with Tissue wrapped El Rey Del Mundo Robusto (Maduro)!!! I now have another favorite!!!

Thanks Adam!!!:tu


----------



## JPH

ICEHOG

Punch Corona

I enjoyed it this evening!

Thanks Tom!


----------



## ja3480

Oliva G Thanks Vin :tu:ss


----------



## dantzig

A great 06 PSD4 thanks to Allan :tu


----------



## gnukfu

JBI I'm smoking a very nice Pepin LHO Connecticut. I thought I didn't like Conn wrappers. I think I was wrong!


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> ICEHOG
> 
> Punch Corona
> 
> I enjoyed it this evening!
> 
> Thanks Tom!


Glad it was good to you Jeremy....hope you cann pull off a Shack visit and we can smoke some more!


----------



## lynngod

East Coast Tatuaje

Way to go Houdini Great!!!


----------



## houdini

AWESOME! Im glad you like it....


----------



## lynngod

I couldn't let it sit any longer.


----------



## massphatness

A FONSECA KDT CADETES THANKS TO MY BUD, SHILALA WHO IS SHOVING ME OFF THE CC SLOPE.

Scott, hate you, bro -- love the cigar. Hate you.


----------



## AD720

I'm having an amazing Gran Habano 3 Siglos thanks to the Front Range Herfers!


----------



## dccraft

I just couldn't wait to light into this one.....Graycliff Expresso!!:chk

WOW!! Thanks *gnukfu. :ss*


----------



## awsmith4

DavenportESQ for a Por Larranga Pantela:tu:tu:tu


----------



## smokin5

Baglorious!
A VERY tasty Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto.
Actually, I had this a week ago, but I was gone in NYC until recently.
Thanks much, bro, I've GOT to get my hands on more of these!


----------



## desame.one

:ss 
I'm about to light up a *Taboo Twist Torpedo*, compliments of massphatness (Vin).

Thanks a million, buddy. You can expect the unexpected when you least expect it...and I expect it to happen soon. Watch your back, bro. :gn


----------



## groogs

I has a Illusione Holy Lance tonight thanks to Dwhitacre. I have to say that it was a great smoke. I think I am going to have to get some more of those. I think this man needs some RG for gifting me not one but two HL's. What a great BOTL.


----------



## pnoon

Two stellar smokes tonight.

a '99 Monte #2 from Fredster - this is a perfect example of why folks rave about Monte 2s

a 70s H. Upmann Naturals from chibnkr - one of my top 5 cigars. Tonight's was no exception.

Thanks guys. :tu


----------



## TripleF

my fellow David Lee Roth compadre.......Aladdin Sane!!

Just enjoyed a San Cristobal Robusto. Absolutely perfect. 

Thanks bro!!:tu


----------



## vstrommark

DarreL laid the smackdown on me today, so I got even. I smoked a wonderful '99 HdM des Dieux that he sent :tu


----------



## Steeler2

Thanks to my BOTL Jeremy (jjirons69) I enjoyed an Onyx reserve that was lucious!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for showing the newb how it's done on CS!!!!

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## schnell987

Onlyonerm (Roger)...REALLY ENJOYING a DC Maximus Pyramid #3 dated 5/06. Thank you, Roger! :tu


----------



## hk3

Burned a Boli PC thanks to Jay Hemmingway! Thanks for the stick bro! Tasted wonderful!


----------



## dahigman

I had a '99 Monte #2 thanks to Fredster. I won't be able to smoke a fresh one again...
It made my evening bro! Thanks


----------



## gnukfu

RevSmoke I am smoking a Tatuaje Noella - thanks Todd!


----------



## icehog3

....onlyonerm!!

Smoked a wonderful '97 ERdM Tainos from Roger as a victory cigar....Thank you Roger!


----------



## TikiHut27

Thanks to CPT K for the Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve. Very nice!


----------



## Don Fernando

smoked a Casa Fuente churchill thnx to Conch


----------



## icantbejon

I had a very tasty MX2 Beli yesterday afternoon. That is definitely my favorite cigar.


----------



## Jbailey

Punch Ninfa from Tristan and a Boli PC from Carlos........Good day!


----------



## awsmith4

I'm having a Cuaba Divinos thanks to DavenportESQ:tu


----------



## TripleF

my good BOTL - Major Captain Silly, I enjoyed a RP Sun Grown a little while ago. Love these. 

Thanks Scott!!


----------



## txdyna65

Smoked a Casa Fuente (my first) that was gifted to me a very long time ago by Mr.Maduro. Thanks a bunch Patrick, wish these werent so expensive, such a wonderful cigar.


----------



## massphatness

Just polished off a '00 Punch Royal Selection #12 thanks to Ahbroody and his cookie baking wife!

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## RevSmoke

gnukfu said:


> RevSmoke I am smoking a Tatuaje Noella - thanks Todd!


How long did it last you? I got one to go an hour 15, and my first one went 2 hours+.

They are great smokes, aren't they! Chock full of flavor.


----------



## RevSmoke

A Don Lino Afrika Robusto from Shilala. Tasty stick. Thanks.


----------



## groogs

Smoking a RP Edge Maduro thanks to Bobarian. It is great, nice oily wrapper, and a perfect burn. Thank you very much Bob.


----------



## icehog3

...rdcross!

A wonderful '01 Juan Lopez #2 for an after hockey victory cigar....it was great! Thanks Alex!


----------



## gnukfu

RevSmoke said:


> How long did it last you? I got one to go an hour 15, and my first one went 2 hours+.
> 
> They are great smokes, aren't they! Chock full of flavor.


Between and hour and hour and a half I believe....it was a looooong time ago...a day and a half :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

txdyna65 said:


> Smoked a Casa Fuente (my first) that was gifted to me a very long time ago by Mr.Maduro. Thanks a bunch Patrick, wish these werent so expensive, such a wonderful cigar.


WOW! I sent that to you ages ago.....way back when we were newbs!!! :r Glad you enjoyed it!! :tu


----------



## txdyna65

Mr.Maduro said:


> WOW! I sent that to you ages ago.....way back when we were newbs!!! :r Glad you enjoyed it!! :tu


Yes I know, but I had it written on the label that you had given it to me, and I had hidden it from myself to let it get some time on it 
I cant remember a NC that changed flavors so many times on me. I didnt want it to end. If thats how they all taste with a couple of years on them, I'll bite the bullet and pick up some more and hide them again lol Thanks again brother


----------



## Don Fernando

Padron torpedo, thnx to (again) Conch. And this line I can quote for the time being, each time with a different cigar but the same generous supplier.


----------



## Mark C

I bought a 4 pack of Padrons from Savvy and he tossed in a San Cristobal de la Habana as a bonus. It never even saw the inside of my humidor. Sure was tasty, thanks again!


----------



## dccraft

Camancho Corojo Nacionales. Thanks gnukfu :ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to George (gnukfu) I had my first Montesino!!!

This was a very nice smoke. The outside looked very rough (toothy) but it was smooth and creamy!!! Thank you George!!!:tu


----------



## txdyna65

Smoked a Opus XXX Power Ranger that I got bombed with from cbsmokin.
Excellent cigar brother, and my first one. Sure was a spicy little devil, thanks a bunch Craig


----------



## hardcz

Don Tomas Classico Allegro! Thanks FN in MT, was great after lunch, had some harshness and spices that really woke up my senses after that sizzling rice soup from the chinese place.


----------



## cbsmokin

txdyna65 said:


> Smoked a Opus XXX Power Ranger that I got bombed with from cbsmokin.
> Excellent cigar brother, and my first one. Sure was a spicy little devil, thanks a bunch Craig


I am surprised you have never had one before. Hope you liked it. I can guarantee you can have another if you like!  :r


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to my wife (Cigarwife) I had a Guantanamera X Anniversario that tasted great but kicked my butt all over the place!!!

Thank you Babe!!!

I believe she is trying to kill me with cigars and cookies!!!


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> Thanks to my wife (Cigarwife) I had a Guantanamera X Anniversario that tasted great but kicked my butt all over the place!!!
> 
> Thank you Babe!!!
> 
> I believe she is trying to kill me with cigars and cookies!!!


*Awwww I feel so sorry for you Darrell!!!! Was Heather giggling in the background as you crawled away from that smoke? :ss*


----------



## massphatness

dwhitacre said:


> Thanks to my wife (Cigarwife) ...
> 
> I believe she is trying to kill me with cigars and cookies!!!


Whhaaaaaaaaaaa ... my wife bakes me delicious cookies:hn
Whhaaaaaaaaaaa ... my wife bombs me with premium sticks:hn

My heart bleeds, bro.


----------



## TonySmith

RyJ Romeo No.2 from Je3146. My first one. 
Stilling digging the cd, too. :tu

Thanks Jordan


----------



## awsmith4

Jordan aka Savvy, a Davidoff #2, my first Davidoff ever actually:tu


----------



## Simplified

Cohiba 30th Anniversary, thanks Dave:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> *Awwww I feel so sorry for you Darrell!!!! Was Heather giggling in the background as you crawled away from that smoke? :ss*





massphatness said:


> Whhaaaaaaaaaaa ... my wife bakes me delicious cookies:hn
> Whhaaaaaaaaaaa ... my wife bombs me with premium sticks:hn
> 
> My heart bleeds, bro.


Jealousy is very unbecoming in a gorilla!!!:r


----------



## yourchoice

Lanthor... A '99 Punch RS #11. Awesome smoke Mike, thanks! :tu


----------



## Lanthor

yourchoice said:


> Lanthor... A '99 Punch RS #11. Awesome smoke Mike, thanks! :tu


Cool, glad you liked it. I think the 99-00's are coming around, have only had one dud (talking about draw) in the last 10-15 smokes.

You quit that other habit and I might have to send you somemore!


----------



## Kidrock387

Thanks to BamBam I had a Taboo Twist this morning :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Thanks to DBall I had a 1999 Los Statos Deluxe Habana today. EXCELLENT smoke.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

....adsantos....a 2007 Bolivar Tubo #3....:tu


----------



## txdyna65

Mr.Maduro said:


> ....adsantos....a 2007 Bolivar Tubo #3....:tu


Wow you must be ill, it wasnt a punch


----------



## Mr.Maduro

txdyna65 said:


> Wow you must be ill, it wasnt a punch


I haven't completely given up on Boli yet.... but if I do....I know who I'm sending mine too!  Puto!! :r


----------



## yourchoice

Lanthor said:


> Cool, glad you liked it. I think the 99-00's are coming around, have only had one dud (talking about draw) in the last 10-15 smokes.
> 
> *You quit that other habit and I might have to send you somemore!*


I'm trying man, I'm trying!

The draw on mine was a little tight at first but opened up *VERY *nicely at about the half way point.


----------



## pnoon

Eric (cabinetsticker) - I enjoyed a 1985 H. Upmann Monarch. This smoke was freakishly good. So good, I had to PPP with the SHIT herfers last night. Thanks Eric.


----------



## freakygar

Raisin - 2001 Quai Dosay Corona (last night)


Thank you Mike.

Very, very nice smoking experience. One that I will look to help fill the humidor.

Thank you again Mike.

Al


----------



## gnukfu

massphatness I had a Tatuaje Black Label. Great smoke! :tu Thanks Vin!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Vstromark ........... 93 Margarita! :ss


----------



## shvictor

I had a H. Upman vintage camaroon. Thanks David(Biglizard1):tu


----------



## TripleF

Hurricane6......I enjoyed a CAO Maduro 10th Anniversary and thanks to JA3480 I enjoyed a God of Fire by Don Carlos!!

Thanks guys!! :tu :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

SAVVY!

Last time i was in the area, i stopped at St.croix cigar lounge in Hudson WI, for a little herf with Replicant Argent, Bobb, Beagleboy, and Savvy.

Jordan graciously opened up a box of singles he had stashed away.. and said Help your self.. I just didnt know what to do.. he replied, thats what there for man, try something you like.. try something thats new...
So i grabbed a Montecristo Edmundo.. Had it today for a little Pre-b.day celebration.
Awesome smoke Jordan, thanks again man, your a GREAT botl :ss


----------



## massphatness

68TriShield included a 98 HdM du Prince in a recent bomb. Had it on the deck this morning with a nice cup of coffee before the heat and humidity kicked in for the day. It was blissful.

THANKS AGAIN, DAVE! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

massphatness said:


> 68TriShield included a 98 HdM du Prince in a recent bomb. Had it on the deck this morning with a nice cup of coffee before the heat and humidity kicked in for the day. It was blissful.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN, DAVE! :tu


I love those maybe too much  I'm glad it was good to you Vin


----------



## tsolomon

A PAM 64 I got from cbsmokin, truly a great smoke. :tu


----------



## TripleF

my good buddy seanohue!!!

I enjoyed my first ever Cusano C10. Dang it was tasty!! Thx bro! :tu


----------



## massphatness

68TriShield said:


> I love those maybe too much


I felt the same way about this stripper I knew back in the day ... :chk


----------



## Addiction

Paul!!!!

Hooked me up with an 05 Ramon Allones Emencia great flavors and a fabulous growth to it. Its not even complexity because its changes are like summer rain first its there and then little by little its not. 

This guy has been a great mentor for me over the last year. I really can't thank you enough Paul.


----------



## jkorp

had an
El Rey del Mundo Grandes de Espana
last night thanks to Trishield. I can't remember the exact age now, but what a smoke !


----------



## awsmith4

03' Fonseca Cosacos thanks to Rob aka Goodfella:tu:tu:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to Bob (Bobarian) I had a Partagas 898 (1998?) and thanks to Grant (groogs) I had a DPG Cuban Classic!!!!

Thanks guys!!! Great Cigars!!!:ss


----------



## icehog3

Mbraud4.....Mike gifted me an '04 Cohiba Esplendido...I had the will power to age it two more years, and it was well worth the wait...Thanks Mike!


----------



## awsmith4

Now I'm having a TNT Padron Alternative Box Pressed Maduro thanks to Beatnikbandit. So far its turn out to be a great cheap smoke:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

Joshuwa1- I'm loving this PAN26#2!!! Thank you kind sir


----------



## massphatness

My kids! They gifted me a Shark back on my birthday, and I am enjoying the hell out of it tonight.


----------



## AD720

Mr. Madruo - a Padron 1964. WOW!!


----------



## taltos

Oliva Series G Tubo which was fantastic even in the heat thanks to Shilala. Thanks Scott.:ss


----------



## schnell987

massphatness (Vin)...an Oliva Serie O...really enjoyed that, Vin :ss, Thank You!


----------



## awsmith4

Thanks to The Professor, I'm enjoying a 98 Boli Corona Extra as my Birthday smoke:tu


----------



## The Professor

awsmith4 said:


> Thanks to The Professor, I'm enjoying a 98 Boli Corona Extra as my Birthday smoke:tu


Awesome. I hope you enjoy it! 

I'm lovin' this 04 SCdlH La Punta from ResIpsa. Contrary to what one might think, it doesn't even have a bitter lawyer aftertaste.  :tu


----------



## hk3

Had a Ashton ESG 20 year salute thanks to Dantzig! Great stick!


----------



## orca99usa

I had a very nice smoke today, a Sancho Panza, from FN in MT. It was one of ten different sticks he sent me, and if this one is any indication I will enjoy the rest. Frank seems very astute at finding good value in a cigar - a good combination of taste and a price that won't break my budget.


----------



## icehog3

massphatness said:


> My kids! They gifted me a Shark back on my birthday, and I am enjoying the hell out of it tonight.


Great kids ya got there Vin! :tu


----------



## chibnkr

I smoked a wonderful Quintero Churchill from the '70s care of a very generous Mike O. Thanks, buddy!


----------



## dantzig

2000 Punch RS 12 thanks to Mark (Conch Republican).

Thank you for the wonderful birthday smoke, brother!


----------



## Jbailey

Smoked a 98 monty Especial No.1.

Thanks Tom!


----------



## pnoon

Jbailey said:


> Smoked a 98 monty Especial No.1.
> 
> Thanks Tom!


98 Especials make me :dr - love dem cigars.


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Smoked a 98 monty Especial No.1.
> 
> Thanks Tom!


Glad it was good to you Brother!


----------



## newcigarz

Thanks to Da Klugs. An Original Release Siglo II Tubo. Thanks Dave! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...MeNimbus... a Quintero Brevas that he gifted to me at the NYC herf!! Thanks Ji! :tu


----------



## TripleF

JoeTownHound!!!

I enjoyed a Padron Churchill. That was tasty!! Thx Dennis!!


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to Grant (groogs) I had the Padilla Limitada Edicion Especial 2006!!!

Wow!!! What a great cigar!!! This thing started with a lot of flavor and floral notes and finished strong!!!:ss


----------



## icehog3

.....D. Generate!!

A delicious '02 ERdm Choix Supreme that Dale sent me ions ago....good things come to those who wait....Thanks Dale!


----------



## TikiHut27

Thanks to SPC ___ for the Partagas No 1. Maduro. Love those mads!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

PAM 1964. Thanks DBall!:tu My first Padron, and it was great.:ss


----------



## TripleF

to my371 I enjoyed one of my top 2 favorite sticks....a Diamond Crwon Maximus Churchill. Hard to describe how good it really is and was!! 

Thanks Michael!!! :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Dinsosaur Jr. I am smoking an AVO Lounge. Very nice smoke!


----------



## Finfan

tedrodgerscpa: a siglo II from a recent trade with Ted. great smoke! awesome end to a lazy fathers' day. thanks Ted.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Finfan said:


> tedrodgerscpa: a siglo II from a recent trade with Ted. great smoke! awesome end to a lazy fathers' day. thanks Ted.


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

cre8v1!!!

As thanks for whipping up some Crawfish Etouffee, he generously gave me a BGM.

Let me know when you want me to cook some more, as this stick is smoking OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

DaKlugs for a 01 QDO Gran Corona.....was awesome on the patio!


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks gnukfu (George) for the Party Short!!! Very nice smoke on a beautiful night like tonight!!!:ss


----------



## icehog3

...onlyonerm! The best Partagas du Conn (from '98) that I have ever had...perfect draw, unreal flavors...Thank you Roger!


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> Thanks gnukfu (George) for the Party Short!!! Very nice smoke on a beautiful night like tonight!!!:ss


Glad you enjoyed it Darrell!! I'll send a replacement.....:ss


----------



## dantzig

'07 MC #3 thanks to Mark (Vstrommark). It was my first fresh MC. It was very good but comparing it with the '84 MC that I was able to experience (thanks, Dave!) makes quite the contrast. The flavor profile changes immensely with age.


----------



## Don Fernando

a Don Tomas churchill thnx again to Conch Republican


----------



## taltos

Thanks to NCRadioman, Greg, I enjoyed a Gran Habano 3 Siglos today. Spectacular smoke and one that I will add to my list. The GH5 is my favorite and this smoke was kind of like the GH5 went to finishing school and came out as a smoother and more balanced smoke. Thanks, Greg.:tu


----------



## gnukfu

*Vin (massphatness)* I am smoking a *Diplomaticos #3* - second one of these I have had, very nice smoke!! :ss

Thanks Vin!!!


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm having a Partagas 898 thanks to Rob aka Goodfella


----------



## TikiHut27

Thanks to SFC B for the Acid Kuba Kuba (not my normal styl, but I definitely enjoyed the smoke).

And thanks to SGT S for the Cuban RyJ I had for breakfast today!


----------



## Sovereign

Just finished up a Perdomo ESV, fantastic


----------



## icehog3

....many to thank today, for yesterday's fiesta!!

Twill413 (Tony) for a '97 Partagas Lonsdale
RenoB (Rob) for a '00 Punch SS 1
Big Vito (Perry) for a '02 Punch Ninfa
King James (Jimmy) for a '07 San Cristobol Oficios
DonWeb (Tony) for a '00 Vegas Robania Familiar
M1903A1 (Scott) for a new Pepin blind (I forgot the name, Scott)
txdyna65 (Kenny) for a bottle of Tito's Handmade Vodka
The Professor (Darrel the Dokk) for a bottle of Ron Centenario XX Rum


Thanks Everyone, what an awesome day!


----------



## Barney Jr

I will be enjoying these soon thanks to tchariya!

Older Oliva Grand Maduro
A nub
and a WOAM!!

YASE!


----------



## AggieChemDoc

I had an RP Fusion today thanks to Orca99usa.


----------



## borndead1

Boonedoggle. He sent me a nice little bomb including an ITC 10th Anni which is what I'm smoking right now. Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## volfan

I had a great SLR PC thanks to my good bro, Kenny. Rock on txdyna65.

scottie


----------



## Twill413

I had two awesome cigars thank to The Professor this past weekend. I had an 02 Ninfa, and a 98 RyJ Corona. The Romeo makes me want to cry every time I smoke it it's so good.


----------



## RenoB

...DonWeb, a fabulous VR Familar!

and Icehog3 for a tasty SP Corona!


----------



## newcigarz

Twill413 said:


> The Romeo makes me want to cry every time I smoke it it's so good.


I almost smoked one of those tonight, but I went for a PL RE courtesy of Txdyna65. 
Thanks Kenny. :tu


----------



## dccraft

kwilkinson.......Sancho Panza Double maduro. Yum! :ss


----------



## macms

99' Party Lusi gifted to me by icehog3. Thanks again Tom. :ss


----------



## icehog3

> and Icehog3 for a tasty SP Corona!


What did you think of it, Rob?



macms said:


> 99' Party Lusi gifted to me by icehog3. Thanks again Tom. :ss


No, Fred, thank you for all you do...I think you earned those pucks!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

RASS thanks to BamaDoc.....:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm having a Padron Maduro thanks to Vin aka Massphatness:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

06 Party corona fromBobarian I think.......:hn


----------



## neoflex

Better late than never. 
Over the weekend I had a great new gar. I had my first ever Taboo Bootcamp Special Forces. Wow! What a great cigar. Lots of spicey goodness. The stick just started out great and ended even better. This sick is right up my alley and is definitely on my short list of future box purchases. Thanks to Massphatness for sending this stick among many other great Taboo's. 
Finally kicked this cold that seemed to be lingering on for nearly 3 weeks so I am making my way through the lines and can't wait to try my next speciman.
Thanks again Vin!:ss


----------



## gnukfu

*dwhitacre* I'm smoking a Don Carlos #2. This is the first one of these I have ever had and now I'm pissed because I know i will be buying a box of these! Damn is this a good smoke. I hate you Darrell!!! :ss

I'm supposed to be writing a paper for class tonight and now I'm paying attention to the cigar and ignoring the paper. :chk:chk:chk:chk

If I flunk the class I'm blaming Darrell!


----------



## hk3

Borndead1 - He hooked me up with a Plasencia Edicion Limitada 2001 a few days ago. First one i've ever had and I would definately buy more. If you've never had one, I highly recommend trying atleast one.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I am enjoying a 98 H. Upmann PC thanks to Tony aka Twill413 and it is fantastic


----------



## txdyna65

Enjoyed a H Upmann Corona Junior, compliments of MR Tech Ninja himself, thanks a bunch Stewart, I really needed that today.


----------



## newcigarz

I smoked a Sig VI tubo courtesy of Khubli-Thanks Ji.
For a young smoke it went through several flavor changes. Definite potential here. :tu


----------



## TripleF

VOLT.

Yesterday evening I had a Punch Rare Corojo that was magnificent!!! Thanks Michael!!:tu


----------



## Blueface

Thanks to Ji, Khulbi.

Haven't had it yet but will shortly.
One of those Annis is going up in smoke.
Had a very stressful day, on pins and needles waiting to see if Jr. passed a tough test my company requires prior to being hired.
He passed and I am piss pot thrilled.
With my contacts and years of service, the rest should be a breeze for him.

Will share one of that bomb Ji gave me with Jr and celebrate.


----------



## massphatness

My first Tat Black thanks to Hurricane6.

A truly amazing experience I will long remember. Thank you so much, Rick.


----------



## gnukfu

massphatness said:


> My first Tat Black thanks to Hurricane6.
> 
> A truly amazing experience I will long remember. Thank you so much, Rick.



*Vin! Sheesh bro you bombed me with one a few weeks ago and you have your first one tonight? I figured you had quite a few of them. I guess that's why you're the man**! They are a great smoke**. So I guess I'm thanking you again here! *:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Last nite was an awesome Monte #2 thanks to BamaDoc!


----------



## chris45set

From an anonymous donor on a WMT, a Romeo y Julietta Churchill from 1999.
What an AMAZING experience.
You know who you are, and Thank You!!

Chris


----------



## buzzman600

chris45set said:


> From an anonymous donor on a WMT, a Romeo y Julietta Churchill from 1999.
> What an AMAZING experience.
> You know who you are, and Thank You!!
> 
> Chris


 I have 1 of those from the WMT I will be smokin it a the heft on saturday

scott


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight, thank to Justin (Justinphilly), I am having a Vegas Robina Famoso and it is great


----------



## Don Fernando

I visited my buddy SmokeyNL today at his home, and he gave me a Tat black to smoke right on the spot, and one for the road. Awesome cigar, thnx again Simon!


----------



## mugen910

DBall... I just had a Imperiales Cabaiguan (kah-bei-gWAHN) and wow was it an amazing smoke. Thanks to this gentleman and scholar!


----------



## massphatness

TripleF ... my very first Jose L. Piedra

Thanks, Scott!


----------



## dccraft

wyoBob........Padilla Obsidian :ss


----------



## Pat1075

Cab28 Padron 64 natural thank you


----------



## groogs

I am smokin a Robt. Burns from 1956 thanks to vstrommark. I am blown away that a smoke with this much age still has so much flavor. I am getting tons of smoke with each draw, and a nice creamy flavor. It is super smooth, and givea nice sweetness through the nose. I think this is one of the best tasting smokes I have ever had. Thanks Mark.:tu:ss


----------



## newcigarz

I just smoked a '02 MdO #4 courtesy of The Prof. A very nice change of pace smoke.

Thanks Darrel! :tu


----------



## gnukfu

groogs said:


> I am smokin a Robt. Burns from 1956 thanks to vstrommark. I am blown away that a smoke with this much age still has so much flavor. I am getting tons of smoke with each draw, and a nice creamy flavor. It is super smooth, and givea nice sweetness through the nose. I think this is one of the best tasting smokes I have ever had. Thanks Mark.:tu:ss


Man that's older than me.....just barely. Lots of great things were created in the 50's!:ss


----------



## dccraft

wyomingBob again... Indian Tabac box pressed super feurte maduro:tu


----------



## JCK

I had a great Don Pepin Blue Label Fundadore thanks to Greg (NCRadioman)


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to George (aka. gnukfu) a friend and I had the Partagas Black Label (Tube) tonight!!! These were awesome and kicked my friend's butt!!!

I enjoyed the flavor and the kick!!!:dr:chk

Thank you Master gnukfu!!!:ss


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> Thanks to George (aka. gnukfu) a friend and I had the Partagas Black Label (Tube) tonight!!! These were awesome and kicked my friend's butt!!!
> 
> I enjoyed the flavor and the kick!!!:dr:chk
> 
> Thank you Master gnukfu!!!:ss


*Glad your friend and you enjoyed it Darrell! I transferred a small amount of chi to the gars so they would have a good kick!!*


----------



## Kaisersozei

*jjirons69*--two cigars, actually! :tu:tu

Jamie sent an old standby (Padron Londres,) which was great on Saturday and then yesterday I had my first Oliva Angel 1961. I loved the flavors in these smaller rg. The Angel in particular had great complexity: started off with wood, leather and some floral notes like honeysuckle; then some spice picked up at midstick, tingling my tongue & mouth; and the final third was toasty & earthy. Sweet cream and cedar on the finish, very mild aftertaste that faded within an hour. Wonderful smoke! Thanks, buddy!


----------



## Simplified

Dave made me smoke a Partagas 160 at lunch today! :tu So good, now anything else I smoke today will suck.


----------



## 68TriShield

Simplified said:


> Dave made me smoke a Partagas 160 at lunch today! :tu So good, now anything else I smoke today will suck.


He "made" you.That's funny Sam :r


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> Dave made me smoke a Partagas 160 at lunch today! :tu So good, now anything else I smoke today will suck.





68TriShield said:


> He "made" you.That's funny Sam :r


Hey, Dave, make me smoke a cigar....I dare ya!!!

 :r


----------



## awsmith4

Earlier I had a Quintero thanks to Justin aka Justinphilly:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Thanks to DBall I had a 2000 Punch RS12:ss


----------



## pnoon

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Thanks to DBall I had a 2000 Punch RS12:ss


Let us know how the other half smokes.


----------



## yourchoice

icehog3 said:


> Hey, Dave, make me smoke a cigar....I dare ya!!!
> 
> :r


I double dog dare ya :r


----------



## yourchoice

Lanthor... a '99 Du Roi. Truly a fantastic smoke. Thanks Mike :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to Scott Shilala I had my first (and hopefully not my last) Don Lino Africa Kuro tonight!!!:tu

That one is a firecracker!!! Luckily he sent me a larger Don Lino Africa cigar so I can have some more fireworks on the fourth!!! :u


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

pnoon said:


> Let us know how the other half smokes.


:r :r :r

some things will never be forgotten.....


----------



## Lanthor

yourchoice said:


> Lanthor... a '99 Du Roi. Truly a fantastic smoke. Thanks Mike :tu


Cool, I recently dug one of these up and really enjoyed it as well.


----------



## volfan

had a great 1980s Monte#5 thanks to my good buddy, Ji. KHUBLI ROCKS.

scottie


----------



## Aladdin Sane

I had a fantastic Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Fundadores :dr thanks to Greg (NCRadioman)

Thanks Brother! :tu


----------



## TripleF

.....my fellow friend in Rochester Haastility I thoroughly enjoyed a Rocky Patel Edge Corojo tonight.

Thanks bro!!


----------



## newcigarz

SteveDMatt an '06 RASS that I got in the MAW/PIF. What an awesome smoke!:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Fishbeadtwo said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> some things will never be forgotten.....


 You're telling me!:hn

(I would have said you don't have to tell me twice, but there's a cut Lusi joke somewhere in there waiting to be said by someone:r)


----------



## Simplified

Had Dave and zilla over and Dave set us up with an 01 monti LE Rsto


----------



## txdyna65

Celebrated my 4th with a 01 SP Corona, thanks to The Admiral. Thanks a ton Tom, I just love those. :tu


----------



## The Professor

Celebrating the 4th with a 99 RyJ Churchill from The Dakotan and an 03 Hoyo EL Piramide from tbain. Thanks, guys! :tu


----------



## dantzig

'99 Punch Punch thanks to Vstrommark. 

What a great smoke to celebrate the 4th with! :ss


----------



## freakygar

Silverfox

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## gwc4sc

00' Boli petite corona thanks to my pal Ricky :tu


----------



## alley00p

Mugen910 who bombed me with a sampler of small cigars. I just finished a Partagas Black Label Pronto - outstanding flavors that went great with a cup of my Adrenaline Explosion coffee on my morning break. :tu

Thanks, Bao!!

To my BOTL's, please toss some ring gauge to Mugen910 for me, as I'm not able to do so yet. 

Alley00p :ss


----------



## TripleF

My bot massphatness I smoked a Taboo Twist Robusto this morning!

Thanks Vin. Much respect! :tu:tu


----------



## icehog3

txdyna65 said:


> Celebrated my 4th with a 01 SP Corona, thanks to The Admiral. Thanks a ton Tom, I just love those. :tu


Since we couldn't herf together on the 4th, Kenny, I am glad I had a small part in your celebration!


----------



## Twill413

VR Familiar from DonWeb. You are a better man than I, as I don't know if I could give those away.


----------



## Addiction

BobbyRitz and Justinphilly. BobbyRitz got me on my latest crusade, Montecristo Edmundo Dantes. Justinphilly sold me the last box i needed to finally start breaking them open and smoking some as the make the journey thru time towards greatness 

Right now its mostly good instead of great but I suspect in another 5 years I'm really going to love myself for having made this investment. Even if I will be living in a refrigerator box.


----------



## gnukfu

*Darrell (dwhitacre)* I had a *Black Pearl*last night. It was a good smoke. Not sure which marca it was.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...Sandman.... an early eighties RyJ Corona..... my first cigar since becoming a Dad, and it was the perfect tasting cigar to celebrate fatherhood! :ss

Thanks Matt for giving me the chance to sample some of these vintage gems!! :tu


----------



## icehog3

...Dandee! A great '01 Hoyo du Roi, my first of the vitola and a very nice cigar...thanks Dan!


----------



## icehog3

....and Dandee again! Second cigar of the day was a '99 Punch RS12 from Dan...thanks for helping me get the weekend off to a great start!


----------



## massphatness

TRicker - PSD No.4
ahc4353 - Padron Serie 1926

Thanks for making my long weekend an awesome cigar-smoking experience!


----------



## dahigman

I enjoyed my Birthday with two fine cigars, thanks to GENEROUS brothers!
70s RyJ Corona - AllanB
80s Dunhill Cabinetta - cabinetsticker
Thanks are not enough! It made my day special


----------



## Jbailey

Punch Punch thanks JamesB3


----------



## TikiHut27

Thanks to the Club Stogie Troop supporters for the Illusione 88, my first try at one, made a very nice wind-down cigar on a Sunday night.


----------



## newcigarz

Thanks to Khubli an H. Upmann Majestic. Very nice Ji! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> *Darrell (dwhitacre)* I had a *Black Pearl*last night. It was a good smoke. Not sure which marca it was.


I'm not sure about that, Black Pearl that is!

And thanks to you, George I had a great Taboo Sun Grown Lancero!!!:dr

I'm gonna have to order more of these!!!:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Another great cigar, Punch RS 12 (2000) from Curious George (gnukfu)!!!

This one was great for breakfast with a cup of coffee!!!!:tu

Thanks George!!!


----------



## gnukfu

That was a Boot Camp Lancero Darrell!! Glad you liked it and the Punches are scrumptious! Maybe I'll light one of those up tomorrow morning with my coffee. I'm working at home tomorrow. :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

had a Monte tubo (new to me) from Jaycarla. Was great, thanks Jay! :tu :ss


----------



## vstrommark

Had my first ever Siglo II (gifted from groogs) today. Mighty tasty. Thanks, Grant, hope you are having a fun and exciting honeymoon cruise :tu


----------



## gnukfu

vstrommark said:


> Had my first ever Siglo II (gifted from groogs) today. Mighty tasty. Thanks, Grant, hope you are having a fun and exciting honeymoon cruise :tu


Those are a great smoke!


----------



## dccraft

Padron maduro courtesy of the guy :tpd: Thanks George!:ss


----------



## massphatness

An EO 601 Green Label -- one of my favs -- from ahbroody.

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## TripleF

Thanks to my good northeastern brother George (gnukfu) I enjoyed a Graycliff Espresso this evening!

Thanks George. :tu


----------



## drunkensailor

Had a fantastic San Cristabal De La Habana (vitola ?) from jamesb3 after we had a great sushi dinner with the wifes. Thanks brother!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I had a '98 Montecristo #3 courtesy of Da Klugs. Thanks Dave for the great cigar.


----------



## hk3

Had a Plasencia EL 2001 thanks to Borndead1. Thanks Mark!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

PSD4 thanks to DBall. Great smoke, great construction.


----------



## Ormonster

I had an awesome La Aroma De Cuba thanks to the generosity of Hardcz.


























:tu


----------



## borndead1

hk3...Hal gave me a 1982 Juan Lopez Patricia today! What a unique tasting cigar.


----------



## bilkay

jpa0741- Tatuaje Cojonu 2006. Nice.


----------



## chippewastud79

Hurricane6 - Sosa, thanks Rick :tu


----------



## Wattsie

CAO Black - ty TideFan73


----------



## ja3480

Partagas No 4 From my pal gwc4sc 
Thanks Gary !


----------



## Addiction

Justinphilly set me up with 00 Montecristo A that I am really digging.


----------



## TripleF

my friend and fellow BOTL John (ja3480).

I enjoyed an AF Hemingway Anejo :ss And I DID enjoy it!!!

Thanks John!!:tu


----------



## s0leful0ne

i already posted this in the what you smoking thread, but wayner123 hooked up me and ucubed with a partagas colibra, which we split three ways...my first CC and he definitely deserves the extra props...


----------



## gnukfu

I had a bunch of good cigars yesterday but the one that stood out was the Partagas Culebra Vin (massphatness), Ben (stearns), and I shared. Very tasty smoke and burned and drew perfectly despite its gnarly shape. It was a first for all three of us. Thanks Vin for supplying the smoke and good times.


----------



## ucubed

what Aldrin (soleful) said...though it was last night, the partags culebras was a very tasty cigar...I've already been slapped around with these cc's....I think it may be time to start going overboard


----------



## Don Fernando

Pepin JJ torpedo, thnx to Conch


----------



## massphatness

Two days of thank yous:

Quai Dorsey gifted to me by Al
LGC #4 courtesy of gnukfu
Partagas Culebras thanks to hk3
'02 H Upmann machine made from KenS' overboard wish granting
Cohiba Siglo II again courtesy of gnukfu

Thanks to all you guys (and George) for making this a great cigar weekend!

:tu


----------



## gnukfu

massphatness said:


> Thanks to all you guys (and George) for making this a great cigar weekend!
> 
> :tu


Wait a second after that nice PM I just left you.....you son of a gun...what am I if I'm not a guy? :ss


----------



## hk3

gnukfu said:


> Wait a second after that nice PM I just left you.....you son of a gun...what am I if I'm not a guy? :ss


Alien? :r


----------



## hk3

Had a great Bolivar Corona thanks to 4WheelVFR! :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Having a Padron 1926 40th thanks to Vin aka Massphatness :tu:tu:tu


----------



## gnukfu

Smoking a Sancho Panza red label courtesty Gary (gwc4sc) and John (ja3480 or is it 3840 - I like John better) and drinking a glass of Otima port courtesy those guys as well. Very nice paring! Thanks guys! :tu


----------



## shvictor

I had a Padron 6000 thanks to dragonman. What a great stick:tu


----------



## smokin5

Guitarman-S.T-, who gifted me a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve in April & which I set on fire tonight.
A tasty little box-pressed stick that reminded me a lot of a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959, but without so much cedar. Mostly Coffee & dark chocolate.
Nubbed this puppy!!:tu


----------



## Ratters

Well, this was yesterday, but I had an AWESOME cigar, the Camacho Scorpion, thanks to the BABOTL. Thankfully weak_link and garymarouge were there to share it with me. :ss


----------



## ultramag

Dantzig---Fired up an Illusione MK that dantzig had gifted me at one of the last two herfs. This is an amazing cigar so far, thank you Jachin. :tu:


----------



## benjamin

i had a CFO reserva #7 thanks to renton20, with which i christened my just-bought thrift store Schweppe's ashtray


----------



## Mr Flibble

Breaking in my new ashtray with a Olivia Serie O thanks to ssutton219. My first Oliva, that I can remember. Nice smoke.


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to Dave (aka. Opusfxd) I smoked a wonderful Tatuaje Petit Cabaiguan this morning with my coffee!!! This is one big little smoke!!!! :tu


----------



## TripleF

My friend in my ol hometown area Adam (Haastility) I enjoyed an Ashton VSG Robusto last evening. Very tasty. :ss 


Thanks Adam!!:tu


----------



## gnukfu

East Coast/West Coast Wrecking Crew (gwc4sc and JA3480) I am enjoying the heck out a Taboo African Cameroon. Thanks Gary and John!!


----------



## chris45set

Again, from the anonymous donor from the 10 pack newbie WMT from several weeks ago.
A "locally rolled, unbanded cigar on the strong side".
I don't know what it was, but it was pretty tasty, especially since my tastes are finally moving towards fuller smokes.
A nice education for my palate, and moving me toards new tobacco horizons.
An anonymous donor and an anonymous smoke.
Thanks. It taught me something.


----------



## gnukfu

gnukfu said:


> East Coast/West Coast Wrecking Crew (gwc4sc and JA3480) I am enjoying the heck out a Taboo African Cameroon. Thanks Gary and John!!


Same dudes different smoke - PAN 64 - I thought it was the Monarca but I think it's more a Churchill sized smoke, didn't measure it before I started smoking it. Loving it but I love all Padrons and these two guys did their homework when they bombed me, just a great selection of smokes. Thanks again Gary and John!! :tu


----------



## rick226

This noob posted in the wrong MAW. I got a package from Booker. in it was,5er of Fonsecas,1 Camacho.1 punch Rare Corojo. A Punch rubusto. 1 Bolivar , 1 HDM Dark Sumatra.1 HDM Excaliber.And a Fonesca that looks well aged.Hhis noob thanks Booker.And all BOTL's. Got to get duct tape and fix my mailbox.


----------



## freakygar

Silverfox 

Cohiba Siglo II Tubos Thank you Shawn. :ss


----------



## gwc4sc

No prob George:tu



gnukfu said:


> Same dudes different smoke - PAN 64 - I thought it was the Monarca but I think it's more a Churchill sized smoke, didn't measure it before I started smoking it. Loving it but I love all Padrons and these two guys did their homework when they bombed me, just a great selection of smokes. Thanks again Gary and John!! :tu


----------



## gwc4sc

Rob (when he came down to San Diego a few months back)

Taboo HSG. mmmmmmmmmmm
















Thanks again buddy:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm enjoying a La Aurora Preferido 1495 thanks to Joey aka ir13:ss


----------



## hk3

LGC MDO #3 thanks to Bobarian! You were right, these are very nice and I will soon be tracking down a box for myself! Thanks! :tu


----------



## mugen910

Massphatness....he threw at me a Hemingway Short Story....Yummy


----------



## gwc4sc

DavenportESQ

H. Upmann Coronas Junior.

Thank you:tu


----------



## WarMace

A nicely aged Opus X Perfection #2 from an old friend of mine, Andy. Was a great way to experience what happens to a good cigar after some years.


----------



## RenoB

Dokk, an '07 Sig II Tubo - outstanding, thanks bro!


----------



## massphatness

ir13 ...

Joey recently hit me with a sweet RyJ No. 1 Tubo.

Freakin' yum!


----------



## gnukfu

Bao (mugen910) I'm smoking a La Riqueza. Tried exhaling the first couple of puffs through my nose and the pain was interesting. Mellowed out into a great smoke - I'm loving it - darn now I'm gonna have to pick some of these up. There's an interesting flavor to these smokes I can't put my finger on.


----------



## massphatness

gnukfu said:


> Bao (mugen910) I'm smoking a La Riqueza. Tried exhaling the first couple of puffs through my nose and the pain was interesting. Mellowed out into a great smoke - I'm loving it - darn now I'm gonna have to pick some of these up. There's an interesting flavor to these smokes I can't put my finger on.


It's called Beetle Eggs


----------



## yourchoice

j6ppc... I had a wonderful Partagas 898V (01) courtesy of Jon. Jon, I worry this smoke will cause me to sit on my 07's for a while :r Thanks brother :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

monte #5 thanks to ppj67:tu


----------



## gnukfu

massphatness said:


> It's called Beetle Eggs


Berger cookies!! Bao didn't wipe off his fingers before he handed me the smoke!!! :ss

Beetle eggs and bacon are always a great combo.


----------



## ca21455

Smoking a Padron 1964 Anniversary Torpedo sent by Justin (Dukeuni). What a wonderful treat! 

Thanks Justin! :dr


----------



## cbsmokin

Smokin a Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 thanks to Kenny txdyna65.

Great smoke Kenny, thanks. :ss


----------



## srduggins

Dannysguitar for a La Vieja Habana Early Years - Silencio. A small stick that packs a lot of flavor. I detected a hint of Raid on the wrapper but the foot smelled chocolatey and the smoke was rich and earthy and the chocolate taste started subtle, but built all the way to the very tiny nubby end. I will be stocking up on these as soon as I can make some room.


----------



## TripleF

Nabinger16 I had a Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru that was part of the 20 Men That Ride Like 100 bombing mission on me back in March! Thanks Trent!!

:tu :ss


----------



## massphatness

gnukfu gave me a cg:4 at my herf last weekend ... damn, the Illusione line is good

Thanks (again) George!


----------



## jamesb3

Enjoyed 3 cigars today from my trip to Vegas, A new Perdomo line 10th anniversary maduro, Illusione mk and a Camacho Camaroon.


----------



## gnukfu

massphatness said:


> gnukfu gave me a cg:4 at my herf last weekend ... damn, the Illusione line is good
> 
> Thanks (again) George!


I love that whole line - of course I've probably told you that 100 times. Every smokeI have tried is just great....some are greater...glad you enjoyed it Vin. I think the Lusi you gave me is going to die this weekend (I know you said to let it rest a bit but one week is a bit for me!).


----------



## gnukfu

In order maintain my status as an elite post whore I'm adding this post to thank....

stearns for the Monte 4 he gave me last Saturday. What a great smoke! I like this much better than the box of Monte 2's I picked up. Anyone wanna trade?  (I'm quite the salesman!). Thanks again Ben.


----------



## Guntizzle

A 1962 Camacho, great cigar, thanks to stearns

also those bacarats minis wernt too bad


----------



## gwc4sc

Thanks to George I am smoking a LA GLORIA CUBANA MEDAILLE D'OR No.3



Thanks George :tu


----------



## gnukfu

gwc4sc said:


> Thanks to George I am smoking a LA GLORIA CUBANA MEDAILLE D'OR No. 3
> 
> Thanks George :tu


We all know you mean a No. 4 Gary  - it's one better than the 3! - and you're welcome buddy!


----------



## gwc4sc

gnukfu said:


> We all know you mean a No. 4 Gary  - it's one better than the 3! - and you're welcome buddy!


I am glad you know what you are talking about George.:tu

All these numbers just confuse me.:r


----------



## Don Fernando

The one cigar I actually smoked at the Springfield SMERF herf . . . a very nice Illusione Holy Lance, gifted me by Jachin (dantzig). Thank you, brother . . . that ended a great day very well.


----------



## taltos

This afternoon at the wedding I smoked an Oliva V Lancero courtesy of NCRadioman. Thanks Greg, it was great.:tu


----------



## ja3480

Gnukfu hooked me up with a Hoyo De Monterrey habana 
Thank you my Friend


----------



## SHOE

I had a Graycliff DE - my first - courtesy of Harry "houdini". It was everything I was expecting and then some. Thanks, Harry, I appreciate you granting that "wish". :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...SDBeerman...a 2001 Cohiba Lancero!!! :dr

Thanks Larry!! :tu


----------



## SD Beerman

Mr.Maduro said:


> ...SDBeerman...a 2001 Cohiba Lancero!!! :dr
> 
> Thanks Larry!! :tu


Good wasn't it?:dr


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm smoking a Los Statos Delirios thanks to Jordan (Savvy). :tu


----------



## InBetweenTheLines

Oh I hate to admit it, but a friend gave me a Macanudo "Gold Label" today and I really enjoyed it. Nice afternoon smoke with surprising flavor, a good medium smoke. Maybe someone up there is finally trying to make a nice blend and not just spending time advertising the brand across the universe!


----------



## Wattsie

Don Fernando: Oliva Original O Thanks bud!


----------



## oldforge

I couldn't keep my paws off a 1996 CC Fonseca Consacos.

Thanks, Stevedmatt.

:tu


----------



## TripleF

Gnukfu (George if you didn't know that was his real name by reading the last 50 posts in this thread) hit me with my first AF Hemingway Maduro Churchill. On hour and 35 minutes of smoking pleasure.

Thanks Geoerge!!


Let's bomb George what does everybody say?


----------



## rrplasencia

went through 3 sticks today, the first two were awfull. La Riqueza by Pete Johnson if you like 601 blue maduros, padrons maduros, or camachos you'll like these. Then a Leon Jimenez 300, it's supposed to have two years of age on it well it needs a few more next to some good cigars. then i stopped experimenting and pulled out and illusione 888 which was damn good.


----------



## ggainey

Just got done with a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior, that was in a bomb I received from my friend DrHalle a while back. That was a great smoke.:tu


----------



## gwc4sc

Thanks to Scott Shilala I had a Oliva special "G".

Great smoke. Thanks Scott:tu


----------



## TripleF

HK3 (Hal) I enjoyed a Macanudo Vintage 2000.
What a tasty treat Hal!! Thanks!! :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

stevefrench aka Albert aka "THE" green bastard 

08 Bolivar Gold Metal

my reveiw as promised to Albert - 

Hands down the best cigar I have ever smoked. Good good stuff!

Thanks Bro!!!!!


----------



## Tidefan73

Addiction!! Sold me some Anejo Sharks and gave me a great deal!!!

You're right Bryan...they ARE worth the money!!!!

Thanks bro!!!

T-


----------



## groogs

I am smoking a Montecristo #2 thanks to Dwhitacre, It is great.


----------



## Wattsie

Devilsweed Nicot thanks to Don Fernando


----------



## tzaddi

dwhitacre AKA "Darell de Chico", a wonderful, as in full of wonderful flavor&#8230; *Illusione Holy Lance. * Thanks senor I look forward to acquiring my own small stash of these beauties. :tu


----------



## SmokinAFuente

I smoked a Liga Privada #9 today thanks to Shadow. What a killer smoke!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

yesterday a Montecristo #5 from Made In Dade.....

....and a 2005 Cuaba Divinos from icehog3!!

Thanks guys, both were excellent! :tu


----------



## benjamin

had a very mild, slightly sweet and very pleasant nestor robusto yesterday, thanks to texsbadbob...not sure which smoke it was specifically, but i plan on finding out


----------



## icehog3

Mr.Maduro said:


> yesterday a Montecristo #5 from Made In Dade.....
> 
> ....and a 2005 Cuaba Divinos from icehog3!!
> 
> Thanks guys, both were excellent! :tu


Glad it was good to you, Patrick!


----------



## rockyr

muziq

It was a AF Don Carlos #4 that he sent in December, 2006 when I was on the newbie end of a trade. Excellent cigar that really added to the enjoyment of a nice evening on the deck.

Looking back on this thread, this is the 3rd time I have posted about a cigar that muziq sent me in that trade. All I can say is *Thanks!!* :tu


----------



## dccraft

Had a very nice Graycliff dbl Expresso over the weekend I picked up from from borndead1!


----------



## awsmith4

I'm having a great RyJ Corona thanks to Goodfella:tu


----------



## gnukfu

Vin! Smoking a Partagas Mille Fleurs from a split he ran. What a great smoke!!


----------



## dannysguitar

...Steve! SRDUGGINS hooked me up with a nice AF Chateau Sungrown. Gotta love the lunchtime smokes with Steve-o!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Just came in the mail today, so probably should have let it rest in the humi for a while, but I couldn't resist. Thanks to Hugh (Hotreds) I just smoked an RP Vintage 90 perfecto.:tu Give the man some RG for me


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to Grant (aka groogs) I just finished a great Hoyo de Monterrey - Hoyo de Tradicion!!!

Wow!!! This whole week I have picked the wrong cigar to smoke every night until tonight!!!

I trusted Grant would never steer me wrong and he didn't!!!

Thanks Bud!!!


----------



## Padron42

Thanks to Cigarlvr I had the first of my 52 new Padron Londres, or I should say am having since I'm still finishing it. Great little cigar and it's one of the best deals out there to me. Thanks Bruce.


----------



## 68TriShield

Mr.Maduro! The Punch RE's are fantastic :dr

Thank You Sir!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

68TriShield said:


> Mr.Maduro! The Punch *RE's* are fantastic :dr
> 
> Thank You Sir!!!


You smoked them all? 
I'm glad you liked 'em!! :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

The last two have been fantastic, thatnks to Rob (GoodFella).

A Bolivar RC with a bit of age on it and a new Monte Media Noche.

Two totally different smokes, both great in their own way!:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...Da Klugs... a 1984 Monecristo Especial that was absolutely :dr

Thanks Dave for the most generous "put" in the box pass! :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

RP vintage 90 perfecto. Thanks to Hugh (Hotreds):tu
Great little smoke.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Casa Royale Imperial thanks to awsmith4.


----------



## newcigarz

'04 VR Clasico thanks to IceHog. Awesome Tom Thanks! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Mr.Maduro said:


> You smoked them all?
> I'm glad you liked 'em!! :tu


I'm having the last one now,the Asia Pacifico before my procedure this afternoon :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Last night I enjoyed a Hirsch y Garcia thanks to Vin aka Massphatness. :tu


----------



## icehog3

newcigarz said:


> '04 VR Clasico thanks to IceHog. Awesome Tom Thanks! :tu


Glad you enjoyed it, Tony!


----------



## awsmith4

I am smoking an '02 LGC MdO 4 thanks to Tony aka Twill413*:tu:tu:tu*


----------



## Sailkat

Sailchaser and I smoked an Ashton VSG courtesy of genezawis on our evening walk tonight. :ss


----------



## chris45set

I had a Sancho Panza double maduro on the "silent" recommendation of shilala.
I traded a box of these for two lbs of beads, and recently bought a fiver just to see what all the fuss is about.
Very good smoke, will be curious to see what they are like after some more humi rest.
Also have a fiver of SP Extra Fuente cooking in the humidor.
Thanks for the recommendation, Scott.


----------



## gwc4sc

Thanks to my buddy John (ja3480) I enjoyed a La Riqueza no. 5 :cb


----------



## Teacher

Rottenzombie 
He and I sat down last night for about 2 hours and enjoyed a smoke. The man is a saint.


----------



## icehog3

Teacher said:


> Rottenzombie
> He and I sat down last night for about 2 hours and enjoyed a smoke. The man is a saint.


"Saint Rottenzombie".....congrats on being Canonized!


----------



## gnukfu

rwhit37 (Ricky) I'm enjoying an Ashton 21 Year Salute - very nice Sun Grown wrapper cigar. I'm enjoying the heck out of this.


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> "Saint Rottenzombie".....congrats on being Canonized!


Saint Joe...cool


----------



## Wattsie

Diablo Picantes thanks to r-ice. quite tasty!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...Made In Dade....last night I had a Partagas Series P #2 that was absolutely phenomenal!! I think it was from '06 and I think I'll be seeking out a box of these now!!! 

:tu


----------



## gnukfu

Russ (rck70) I amy favorites. I love these smokes early in the day!!! - Thanks Russ - oh and tell your uncle to Shut Up!


----------



## icehog3

...DavenportESQ...times 2!!

Smoked an '08 Montecristo #2 and an '06 Cohiba SigII after hockey tonight...perfect cap to a good night...Thanks Dave!  :ss:ss


----------



## TripleF

hk3 I enjoyed a Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo last night. Very nice. Thank you Hal!!!


----------



## massphatness

68TriShield: a 99 Los Statos (my first): very yummy!


----------



## icehog3

...DavenportESQ...again!

Nice '08 BBF on the deck listening to the baseball game...Thanks Dave! :tu


----------



## freakygar

Opus X A

Cigar I have always wanted gifted me by one of the nicest gorillas I know, Vin (massphatness). 

Thank you Vin it was an awesome birthday smoke.


----------



## massphatness

ahc4353 said:


> Opus X A
> 
> Cigar I have always wanted gifted me by one of the nicest gorillas I know, Vin (massphatness).
> 
> Thank you Vin it was an awesome birthday smoke.


You're welcome, Al -- couldn't think of a guy I'd have rather gifted it to.


----------



## ja3480

My first Shark from GWC4SC thanks gary loved it !


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to my wife Heather (cigarwife) I smoked an AF Shark during the Cyberherf tonight!!! :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Thanks to Scott (TripleF the wrestler) I am smoking a Perdomo Lot 23 - first time I ever had one of these - what a great smoke!


----------



## gnukfu

massphatness said:


> 68TriShield: a 99 Los Statos (my first): very yummy!


Those are a very nice cigar eh Vin? Can't beat em for the price in my opinion but my opinion isn't worth much....:r


----------



## bigswol2

I had a PAM 64 from Barneybandman that was gifted at a herf I hosted. Man that was incredible!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

I had an Opus X Perfecxion No.5 today thanks BAX. 

Peppery, powerful and complex for such a small RG cigar. 

Thanks Tim!! :tu 

Can't wait to fire up the other Opus you sent me


----------



## volfan

2001 SLR Churchill Tubo thanks to a great bro, Kenny (txdyna65). Thanks man, it rocked.

scottie


----------



## awsmith4

Last night I had 2 great smokes:

Partagas Presidentes thanks to Tw3nty

Fonsaca Cosacos thanks to Ir13

Thanks guys:tu


----------



## gnukfu

Thanks Mr. Ricky White for this fine Tat Cojonu 2006 that I am smoking right now. This is fantastic. I'm smoking it before dinner.....real men do that. :r

Actually I'm drinking water with it also....


----------



## screwbag

I just had a Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion

Thanks to SmokeyScotch.

enjoyed it after a huge taco salad...with a glass if italian red wine...

this cigar came in my 2nd trade on CS about 14 months ago...and it was yummy..

Thanks again!


----------



## dustinhayden

Right now I'm smoking a taboo ecuador connecticut thanks to Joey (ir13). This is a great smoke! :ss


----------



## gnukfu

Ricky (rwhit70) I am smoking a Tat RC 184, first one I have ever had, what a great cigar!! Thanks Ricky!!


----------



## Don Fernando

Conch send me an Ashton San Cristobal which I liked a lot


----------



## dustinhayden

A taboo sumatra gifted to me by Joey (ir13). This is a GREAT smoke!!!!! I have 3 more from the taboo sampler to sample and this is by far my favorite thus far.


----------



## massphatness

Monte #4 thanks to TRicker.

Sweetest smokin' Monte I've ever had: THANKS TIM!


----------



## awsmith4

Having a 5 Vegas Miami knuckle thanks to Tedrodgerscpa :tu


----------



## gnukfu

massphatness said:


> Monte #4 thanks to TRicker.
> 
> Sweetest smokin' Monte I've ever had: THANKS TIM!


Those are a great smoke Vin!!! I wish I had bought box of them instead of the #2's.


----------



## Made in Dade

San Cristobal fabuloso from Perry (bigvito) :ss


----------



## Wattsie

Nub Camaroon thanks to a trade with Dooge. I was looking forward to my own Nub tower, but my failure at grace caused it to catapult out of my ash tray and break the ash  I have anohtert hough to try it with!


----------



## dwhitacre

Tzaddi gifted me a wonderful Padilla Habano!!! Thanks Richard!!!:tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

awsmith4 said:


> Having a 5 Vegas Miami knuckle thanks to Tedrodgerscpa :tu


Hope you enjoyed it. I don't think that any vitola compares to the churchill... I'm gonna have to knuckle-up again soon and file my final judgment!


----------



## jm0307

I am about to smoke my first Siglo IV thanks to D.Generate. :tu

Dale was the most gracious herf host and should really be called D.Generous.:ss


----------



## dccraft

My first CAO Black VR Mural thanks to George (gnukfu to you) :ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

5 Vegas 'A' thanks to Hotreds:tu

Thanks


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

ripper!

My first Man O' War... thanks again for the over-the-top trade!


----------



## awsmith4

Thanks to Rob aka Goodfella I'm smoking a Tatuaje Unicos:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its a Cohiba Robusto thanks to Richard aka rrplasencia :tu:tu:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

jkorp! A 06 Party Short that was so good :dr


----------



## awsmith4

I'm having a '00 Juan Lopez Pantaleas Superba (?) thanks to Goodfella and it is great


----------



## massphatness

An RyJ Short Churchill thanks to KenS


----------



## hk3

BGM thanks to TRicker! :dr


----------



## awsmith4

Now its a Cubao #3 thanks to ir13, thanks Joey :tu


----------



## Simplified

Saturday at the shack a great 1492 from Dave and Sunday a great CORO from Bruce with just 15 years on it!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

A '98 Partagas 898 Friday night from Da Klugs, with a perfect sunset and two of my best friends in the World.


----------



## King James

99 ryj cazadores thanks to Rob


----------



## bobarian

GAW, for the tasty original release Tat Black he graciously gave to me in a MAW many months ago.:tu


----------



## Mr. Ed

Had a great (still unknown) cigar today thanks to Ted (tedrodgerscpa) from the BTT PIF.

Review: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1837465&postcount=1108


----------



## Don Fernando

last night I smoked a Taboo special forces original blend torpedo, thnx to mr Massphatness.


----------



## RenoB

macms...a Punch DC. Thanks Fred!


----------



## dccraft

My last cigar from a noob trade I did with George (gnukfu to you) back in May. A very tasty Taboo HSG. My, what a tasty rascal. :tu


----------



## gnukfu

dccraft said:


> My last cigar from a noob trade I did with George (gnukfu to you) back in May. A very tasty Taboo HSG. My, what a tasty rascal. :tu


Those are a great smoke eh Doug? Glad you liked it!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

RP Fusion MM thanks to Hank (Hotreds):tu


----------



## RevSmoke

A _La Aurora Barrel Aged #4 _from Gnukfu that's been sitting in my humidor for a while.

Very tasty smoke.

Thanks, George!


----------



## massphatness

An '07 RASCC from Bobarian -- a beautiful little smoke.


----------



## massphatness

My first ever Edicion Limitada, a Monte -- thanks to Poker.


God, I love having days off!


----------



## awsmith4

A La Gloria Series R robusto thanks to Mr. Ed


----------



## gvarsity

Wasn't today but they were the only cigars I had this week. I had these tuesday playing in my last week of the season for my work golf league. They were all fantastic. They were in order of demise.

San Cristobal Clasicos Tzaddi
Tatuaje Cojonu Robusto Tzaddi
fuente fuente opus x fuente fuente Garyatmaui

I liked all three of them very much. I think I enjoyed the Conjonu the most then the San Cristobal and finally the fuente fuente. It was close I would take any one of them again happily. All were rich, flavorful and had a good amount of spice but not to much. Anyway a big thank you back to the kind gents for their generosity. Made my week. :ss


----------



## newcigarz

An '07 VR Unicos from the Icehog!

Thanks Tom! :tu


----------



## icehog3

newcigarz said:


> An '07 VR Unicos from the Icehog!
> 
> Thanks Tom! :tu


Hope it was good to you, Tony!


----------



## demiurgic

Sancho CC . '98 minuto (I think)from Shilala!

Smooth earthy goodness! 

thanks Scott! :tu


----------



## Mr. Ed

awsmith4 said:


> A La Gloria Series R robusto thanks to Mr. Ed


 Hope you liked it Albert.:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Mr. Ed said:


> Hope you liked it Albert.:tu


I really did Ed:tu

Tonight its a SCdlH Oficios thanks to Gary aka gwc4sc :dr


----------



## bripper

A very terrific Cabaiguan belicosos, thanks to tedrodgerscpa.
Am not a finger burner, but had withdrawls putting down the nub of this great cigar.
Thanks Ted!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

ripper said:


> A very terrific Cabaiguan belicosos, thanks to tedrodgerscpa.
> Am not a finger burner, but had withdrawls putting down the nub of this great cigar.
> Thanks Ted!


Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## King1of3

Tatuaje Brown Label Reserva A - Thanks to BagFullofPings. Great gift. Thanks bro. It is all ash down to the nub.


----------



## icehog3

.......txdyna65!! 

Smoked an '05 RASS gifted to me by Kenny, sitting on a 3rd story roof overlooking a band with about 10,000 spectators at our annual Streetfest at work. My first post-Shack cigar was a winner....Thanks, Kenny!


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its a Opus X robusto thanks tho Joey aka ir13 :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Ratters

Having a hand roll churchill weak_link picked up for me at a rolling event. Forget who the roller is but it has nic and honduran tobacco in it. Kinda meh for the first two inches then it really came into its own and has become quite a delightful smoke.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs and mmblz for numerous great smokes this weekend...Thanks Dave and Julian!


----------



## RenoB

...jbailey, an RS-12. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

San Cristobal robusto thanks to Aladdin Sane. 

Not a bad smoke. Definitely a mouth smokers cigar over a nose smokers, but still lots of flavor. Full bodied, medium strength. 

Thanks Dennis!


----------



## physiognomy

Smoked a tasty '07 Boli PC thanks to Sparky1957 this evening... I hope things are going well for you in WY mate, thanks for the cigar!


----------



## icehog3

....newcigarz! A wonderful Siglo V from Tony, smoked as a celebratory cigar after a hockey win. Thanks, Tony!


----------



## Addiction

JustinPhilly sold me a box of Cohiba Lanceros that rocked my world today!


----------



## gnukfu

SLR from a previous year (I misplace the band!!) that Fred (macms) gave me!!! Another great smoke from Fred - thanks buddy!!!


----------



## awsmith4

Thanks to Sauer Grapes I am enjoying my very first Padilla Miami


----------



## Habanolover

Had a wonderful '01 SLR Regios today thanks to Cre8v1 (Brad).
This was a great cigar. Thanks again Brad.


----------



## hk3

Had a nice RASS tonight while walking the dogs thanks to *Smokeyjoes* bomb!


----------



## RenoB

seanohue. A Mag 46 that took me from here to nowhere, thanks bro!


----------



## Twill413

Admiral DB. 01 SP Corona on an extended commute in this morning. Had some errands to run.


----------



## cre8v1

madurolover said:


> Had a wonderful '01 SLR Regios today thanks to Cre8v1 (Brad).
> This was a great cigar. Thanks again Brad.


Glad you enjoyed it, Donnie!


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Admiral DB. 01 SP Corona on an extended commute in this morning. Had some errands to run.


Hope it was better than Munkah Cheeeze, Tony! :tu


----------



## gnukfu

'07 BGM thanks to Fred (macms) - first one I have ever smoked - great cigar!


----------



## awsmith4

I am sitting here enjoying a Punch DC thanks to Gary (gwc4sc)


----------



## Puffin Fresh

awsmith4 said:


> Thanks to Sauer Grapes I am enjoying my very first Padilla Miami


How was it?


----------



## jjirons69

Had my first Illusione tonight - #68 - thanks to Chenvt.

Thanks for a fine stick, Daniel!! :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Now its a Por Larranaga Montecarlos thanks to Joey (ir13) :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Sauer Grapes said:


> How was it?


Sorry didn't see this post

It was fantastic, too bad they won't be around much longer


----------



## stevefrench

I enjoyed an 'Arturo Fuente King B' thanks to Habsrule29. Thanks Tim!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

macms! This 06 Boli Inmensas is amazing :dr


----------



## massphatness

Bobarian! An '07 RyJ Cedros ... a nice Saturday morning smoke!


----------



## bripper

On a cool, quiet holiday Saturday, I sat on our upper deck and enjoyed every puff of a La Flor Dominicana Reserva Especial El Jocko maduro from jjirons69. What a smooth little smoke - thank you Jamie!


----------



## awsmith4

At the moment I am enjoying a Petite Edmundo thanks to Justin :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Now its a Graycliff Crystal thanks to Jordan #1 (Savvy)


----------



## jjirons69

ripper said:


> On a cool, quiet holiday Saturday, I sat on our upper deck and enjoyed every puff of a La Flor Dominicana Reserva Especial El Jocko maduro from jjirons69. What a smooth little smoke - thank you Jamie!


Glad you did, Bart!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...Da Klugs....an H. Upmann Preciosias ('91 I think?) from an old NST..... this little cigar was an absolute treat....I wish these could still be found!! Thanks Dave!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

icehog3 said:


> ....newcigarz! A wonderful Siglo V from Tony, smoked as a celebratory cigar after a hockey win. Thanks, Tony!


Just saw this Tom. Congrats I'm glad you enjoyed it!:tu


----------



## massphatness

oddly enough from that guy above me: newcigarz ... Tony granted one of my wishes very recently and sent an '06 Por Larranaga RE (Germany).

*THANKS, TONY! It was superb!*


----------



## hk3

Had a Gran Habano #3 thanks to Volt! (I think it was a #3) Not a bad stick :dr


----------



## icehog3

...Virtual Smitty.....a great Hamlet custom that he gifted me many moons ago. I just waited for the right time, and tonight was it. Thanks Joe!


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Hope it was better than Munkah Cheeeze, Tony! :tu


Always.

Gotta add Jeff The"Dakotan" to the list with a Boli CE that was just rocking. Of course being pre-2000 didn't hurt its chances either.


----------



## massphatness

Silverfox ... an SCdlH El Principe (I'll be posting this same thing a few times over the next several weeks! )


----------



## levinmiester

Thanks to Mr. Ed Had my first don pepin, it was tasty and spicy 

He also loaded me up with another pepin, and a tatuaje.
thanks ed


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to Ratters (Steve) I had my first (and not last) RP Edge Sumatra!!!

Wow!!! Thank you steve!!!:tu


----------



## bobarian

dwhitacre said:


> Thanks to Ratters (Steve) I had my first (and not last) RP Edge Sumatra!!!
> 
> Wow!!! Thank you steve!!!:tu


Good luck finding more of these D, they were only released once and are very hard to find. But if you do, drop Steve and I a PM. :tu


----------



## gnukfu

bobarian said:


> Good luck finding more of these D, they were only released once and are very hard to find. But if you do, drop Steve and I a PM. :tu


Hmmm I think I have one of those in my cooler somewhere. I'll have to check...if I find it I'll send it to Darrell and he can auction it to the highest bidder. :ss


----------



## gnukfu

Don Carlos Torpedo - boy I love these cigars!! - thanks to EMSinTraining for this beauty.


----------



## King1of3

BagFullofPings...... El Centurian - Very Very Good. Thanks again. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## awsmith4

Didn't have a chance to post last night but I enjoyed a '02 LGC #3 thanks to Rob (Goodfella). I enjoyed after my dinner last night and what a perfect night it was. Thanks again Rob:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

bobarian said:


> Good luck finding more of these D, they were only released once and are very hard to find. But if you do, drop Steve and I a PM. :tu


*Why does that always happen to the ones I really like?*



gnukfu said:


> Hmmm I think I have one of those in my cooler somewhere. I'll have to check...if I find it I'll send it to Darrell and he can auction it to the highest bidder. :ss


*Thanks Buddy!!!:tu*


----------



## TheTraveler

I just finished smoking a Sancho Panza Double Maduro (Quixote) thanks to BirdDok. He sent me one in a PIF. I've gotta say "many thanks, BirdDok!". :ss

I just found my new favorite - probably one of many on this long, slippery slope but, hey, I really like this cigar!!!


----------



## Ratters

dwhitacre said:


> Thanks to Ratters (Steve) I had my first (and not last) RP Edge Sumatra!!!
> 
> Wow!!! Thank you steve!!!:tu


Oh man, I'm still kicking myself for not getting on that box sale a couple months ago. :hn Yeah, love them but they are all gone as far as I can tell.

Right now enjoying a FANTASTIC Joya de Nicaragua Antano Gran Reserva courtesy of bobarain. Thanks Bob, I'm enjoying the hell out of this thing. :ss

Oh, and guess what, Kondour has been located. He's had a rough month but ready to come back into the fold. I think this may call for a herf.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its a Partaga Presidentes thanks to Ted aka Tedrodgerscpa:ss


----------



## TheTraveler

This afternoon I enjoyed a Punch Grand Puro thanks to BirdDok. :tu


----------



## TheTraveler

Tonight I smoked a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte thanks to BirdDok. Two thumbs up!!! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Last night it was a '99 Upmann Regalias from bobarian and an Upmann Mag 50 LE from The_Bombero ....thanks guys!! :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

WarMace!!!

My first Zino... A nice mid-morning smoke!

Ted


----------



## skibumdc

I had my first of 3 Tat Blacks last night, thanks to Prozac_Puros

Very nice indeed. Makes me wish I had bought a Jar.
Nice Vitamin Punch like all the Tat's, but not too much. 
Wonderful flavor.


----------



## drunkensailor

Partagas Series P No. 2. Many thanks to jamesb3. It's been sitting in my humi since Feb and tonights the night. This smoke is incredible. Again, thanks James.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight it was fabulous VR Clasicos thanks to Krisko :tu


----------



## massphatness

Silverfox! an '07 Boli Coronas Extra


Shawn - Thanks for the great smoke (and get well soon)!


----------



## gnukfu

I had an Azon Robusto courtesy Azon Liquors here in Agawam, MA. They are in the process of building a lounge next to their store and are also marketing a line of cigars with their name on it. This was a very good smoke!!! I'd give it an 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## -MG-

Just nubbing a VSG Beli that I got in a PIF from ChasDen :tu

It's a good thing you included the candy in the PIF, I'll remind my wife that she likes you when she starts cursing your name (when she sees what a box costs!).

:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to Kit (aka ksibew) I had a Cu*Avana Maduro!!! Kit also bombed me tonight with the Padilla Obsidian 2006, 5 Vegas 'A', and Nub Habano at our Mini Herf.

Thanks to Scott (aka shilala) I had a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte!!!


----------



## Kidrock387

Last Night I had a CC Monte 2 thanks to Shaggy aka Mike it was :dr:dr


----------



## ksibew

I had a great time with Darrel (Dwhitacre) last night at a mini herf. He gifted me with a Gurkha, RP Fushion, RP R4, Savoy, Sanch Panza, Padron, Illusione, ashtray, sticker, and a cigar gauge. THANKS A MILLION :tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## gnukfu

ksibew said:


> I had a great time with Darrel (Dwhitacre) last night at a mini herf. He gifted me with a Gurkha, RP Fushion, RP R4, Savoy, Sanch Panza, Padron, Illusione, ashtray, sticker, and a cigar gauge. THANKS A MILLION :tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


Sounds like a great time with a great guy! I had a JdN Antano Lancero courtesy Darrell while I was studying this afternoon (and eyeing the Fantasy Football scores). Very nice great tasty smoke!:tu


----------



## tech-ninja

icehog3 - 00 Upmann Monarch


----------



## hk3

Thanks to *gnukfu* I had a punch RS 12 that was excellent! :tu


----------



## -MG-

Thanks to Shabalula for a Padron 3000 (natural) I got in a PIF!!

I had a Padron Ambassador just shortly after I started smoking cigars and it was an awful experience, it just didn't set well at all. Because of that I hadn't been searching for Padrons at all (I didn't write them off completely, just wasn't actively searching for them).

This 3000 just hit the spot tonight.. easily in my top 5 now.

Thanks!!!


----------



## icehog3

tech-ninja said:


> icehog3 - 00 Upmann Monarch


Hope you enjoyed it Stewart! Think maybe I'll send ya something else just in case.


----------



## Twill413

Couple of weekend smokes to shout out. 

The Dakotan for an 07 Lusi. Fukk that was tasty. 

King James for a Punch SS1. Always yummy.

Thanks guys, I had a great weekend thanks to you.


----------



## gnukfu

hk3 said:


> Thanks to *gnukfu* I had a punch RS 12 that was excellent! :tu


Glad you liked it Hal!


----------



## 68TriShield

a Graycliff Espresso PC thanks to monetrey Mike.Thank you sir!


----------



## newcigarz

Last night an '06 Bolivar Corona Gigante from avo_addict.
An awesome smoke! Thanks Jim!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

Tonight was an LCDH Custom roll from volfan. Thank-you Scottie! :tu


----------



## dantzig

A Davidoff No. 1 thanks to Doug (monsoon). The best cigar I've had in quite a while! Thank you, brother!


----------



## chippewastud79

Tatuaje Red thanks to 'Mean' Darrell :tu


----------



## massphatness

Silverfox ... an SCdH El Principe (again!) :tu


----------



## freakygar

Silverfox - Sig II Thank you!


----------



## NickyTeen

I had a Mombacho Thermonuclear tonight thanks to Bobarian.:tu Great way to finish the day.


----------



## Twill413

RenoB. LGC MDO 4. Thanks Bro!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

KENNY!! -Txdyna65- 

A couple nights back I smoked a Partagas petite corona...Holy cow! Fantastic smoke. :dr

Thanks for pushing me farther down the slope ya generous bastage  :tu


----------



## smokin5

Rottenzombie - 
In December, he gifted me my first Fuente Anejo (50),
and I decided today was a perfect day to set it on fire. 
I do believe I just had THE BEST NC smoke I've ever had.
You can keep your Padron 40th Anni's & Habanos Torres,
I've just found the REAL DEAL, baby!:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to Scott (Shilala) I had a wonderful Sancho Panza Double Maduro Escudero (I think that's the one)!!!:tu


----------



## massphatness

GoodFella ... a San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta: my first, but definitely not my last.

*THANKS, ROB! :tu*


----------



## awsmith4

Today its a La Flor de Cano thanks to Justin :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its a Partagas Connoisseur No 1 thanks to Hal (hk3) :tu


----------



## groogs

I just had a JDN Antano Lancero thanks to Ratters. It was a nice full bodied smoke. Thanks Steve.:tu


----------



## Mr. Ed

I had a Benchmade robusto by Ashton and Pepin thanks to Albert (awsmith4). Damn good cigar. :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Mr. Ed said:


> I had a Benchmade robusto by Ashton and Pepin thanks to Albert (awsmith4). Damn good cigar. :tu


Glad you liked it Ed :tu


----------



## Mr. Ed

awsmith4 said:


> Glad you liked it Ed :tu


A mixed filler that good? It really surprised me eventhough I had the Fumadore.

I wish I could give you some RG, but I have to spread it around first.


----------



## dccraft

From smokin5 a tasty Slow aged 828 maddy! This one was great!!:tu


----------



## massphatness

Newcigarz granted my a wish a little while back for a Cohiba Exquisitos. Yummy!

*THANKS, TONY!*


----------



## newcigarz

massphatness said:


> Newcigarz granted my a wish a little while back for a Cohiba Exquisitos. Yummy!
> 
> *THANKS, TONY!*


Glad you enjoyed it Vin. They're a nice little smoke. :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its a '98 Bolivar Corona Extra thanks to Brad (cre8v1). Thanks again Brad it is mighty tasty


----------



## mash

DBall. My first Illusione 68, wow. Thanks Dan.


----------



## TheTraveler

I just finished a CAO Gold robusto thanks to Joe_13. Nice, I'll be picking up a couple of these next time I'm at the B&M for sure. :tu


----------



## Guest

Harland blessed me with a LA GLORIA CUBANA MEDAILLE D'OR No.3 as a birthday gift last month. Really nice smoke. Nice buzz to this small RG stick!

Thanks Harland

Adds another small rg stick I need to buy by the box!!


----------



## -MG-

ChasDen PIF'd me a Monty Media Noche No. 3 that's treating me very well so far. Thanks!


----------



## gnukfu

Thanks to Vin (massphatness) for the Partagas Lusitana (not sure of the year) that I am smoking right now. Great smoke!!!


----------



## dwhitacre

*Thanks to the LordOfWu I had a wonderful Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles - Petite Corona!!!:tu*


----------



## volfan

I had a couple of great cigars last night thanks to Da Klugs and Toddzilla. I have a couple more from the night to smoke later.

scottie


----------



## TheTraveler

Thanks to Joe_13 I had a Graycliff 1666 Pirate (torpedo 6 x 52). I loved this cigar - here's my review if you want to read it.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1891698#post1891698

Thanks Joe! :ss


----------



## dannysguitar

Rocky Patel Decade Torp. from srduggins. He invited me over for dinner and I beat his arss at cribbage. Well only once. But the smoke was great. The burn sucked, but the flavor was awesome! Thanks Steve!


----------



## ragin' cajun

This is a little bit overdue, but I just have to put it out there. I had a great cigar this past Friday night from one of my buddies over there in Afghanistan, a Perdomo (Estate Selection). He gave it to me just before I left and told me to hold not to smoke it until I got home. Well I'm home now and it was a great smoke. Just a few day's late but I had to share it with you all.


----------



## Anthem

Kiokicigars (Eric) sent me his business card and a couple of sticks, including a 1968 Padilla Robusto. Wow!! great stick :ss

Thanks again Eric!!!!


----------



## Sailkat

A Cohiba Maduro courtesy of Old Sailor joined Sailchaser and I on our evening walk:ss Yummmmy :tu

Thanks!!


----------



## awsmith4

First tonight a Fonseca Cadete thanks to jquirt:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Sailkat said:


> A Cohiba Maduro courtesy of Old Sailor joined Sailchaser and I on our evening walk:ss Yummmmy :tu
> 
> Thanks!!


I have to agree with that Dave it was a great night walking down to the bay , all the way down to the nub :dr


----------



## physiognomy

Just finished a great '05 PSD4 from jcarlton... Tasty smoke mate! Thanks again!


----------



## gnukfu

LGC #2 thanks to Albert (awsmith4). :tu


----------



## awsmith4

gnukfu said:


> LGC #2 thanks to Albert (awsmith4). :tu


Hope you enjoyed it George :tu

Tonight its a '00 Punch RS 12 thanks to Jquirt :ss


----------



## TripleF

chippewastud79 I enjoyed a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Robusto this evening.

Thanks Adam!! :tu


----------



## icehog3

...allanb3369, for a Partagas Lonsdale that is almost as old as I am....unfreakingreal!

Thank you Allan!


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to *Bao (aka mugen910)* I had a nice smoke... *DPG Blue Label* petite corona!!! Very nice!!!

Thanks Bud!!!:tu


----------



## poker

Currently enjoying the hell out of a '91 Partagas Charlotte from Mark (vstrommark)

:tu Thank you brother! :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Well just got home from a nice wedding and lit up an '05 HdM DC from Albert (awsmith4). Smoking very nice!


----------



## SteveDMatt

gnukfu...

An '02 LGC #4...

Couldn't wait any longer...I know, it' only been about 24 hours.

Very nice stick, Thanks.


----------



## chibnkr

Ernie...for the best LFDC corona I've ever smoked (1987...the year of the original release!). Sublime!!!


----------



## dwhitacre

I Herfed today!!!

Thanks to dantzig (Jachin) I had a spectacular Illusione CG:4!!!

Thanks to CigarGal (Marianne) I had a fantastic La Gloria Cubana Series R!!!

Thanks to mugen910 (Bao) I had the superlative Davidoff 2000!!!


Thank you so much my friends!!!:tu


----------



## freakygar

Kyle aka kwilkinson

What a great cigar. Thank you once again my friend.


----------



## hk3

ahc4353 said:


> Kyle aka kwilkinson
> 
> What a great cigar. Thank you once again my friend.


What was the cigar Al?


----------



## cricky101

A great little RyJ tubo that Ky toker bombed me with (among others) months ago. Thanks! :tu


----------



## freakygar

hk3 said:


> What was the cigar Al?


Sorry, ERDM Lunch Club.

God I love them. :tu


----------



## massphatness

KenS who gifted me an '01 JL Corona -- just wow :dr


----------



## icehog3

....Old Sailor!! Smoked a new release Mag50 and a Bolivar Simones that Dave smacked me down with...both were excellent. Thanks Dave! 

.....RenoB!! A wonderful '88 Bolivar CE that tasted like it had 20 perfect years of aging behind it...Thanks Rob! 

...The Professor!! A super tasty Monte Joyita and an old Cohiba Sig V....good stuff! Thanks Dokk!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

nubbin an 98 Punch RS12 from someone in the jungle. Can't remember who sen it (damn Alzhiemers) but thanks to a fine gorilla I am happy with this fine cigar!


----------



## awsmith4

gnukfu said:


> Well just got home from a nice wedding and lit up an '05 HdM DC from Albert (awsmith4). Smoking very nice!


Glad you liked that one to George :tu

Tonight its a La Riqueza thanks to Joey (ir13) :tu:tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Starchild!

AF Short Story was just the perfect length smoke to enjoy on a break from grading exams!


----------



## Anthem

GWN

El Rey de los habanos Toro:tu

Thanks again for offering to do a trade with me :ss


----------



## awsmith4

HdM Regalos thanks to Jay Hemingway :tu


----------



## gwc4sc

Thanks to Dball I enjoyed a 98' Fonseca Cosaco

Great Smoke:cb

Thanks again Dan


----------



## NickyTeen

Padilla Obsidian thanks to Ratters.:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its a 07 Trini Reyes thanks to Jon (Jquirt)


----------



## -MG-

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro, thanks to ChasDen!


----------



## awsmith4

thanks to Ryan aka Cigarmonkel I'm having an Illusione ~mk~


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its a Partagas habano (petite corona in size) thanks again to Ryan :tu


----------



## awsmith4

And now a Punch RS 11 thanks to Joey :tu


----------



## leasingthisspace

THANKS TO N3UKA!!!!

I had a 98' Punch RE No5. It was my first aged cigar. It was as old as my son. It was so freakin' tasty. I highly recommend picking yourself up a few.


----------



## Kaisersozei

*TimButz2* sent me a *La Aurora 1495* a few months back--great smoke tonight! Thanks, brutha! :ss


----------



## TheTraveler

Thanks to ChasDen I had a great cigar tonight - a Gurkha Legend robusto. Mighty fine smoke!

:ss :ss :ss


----------



## awsmith4

Yesterday I got invited to go to the PGA Tour Championship at East Lake. Had a great time and got a chance for 2 cigars

Thanks to Scott Shilala for a PAM 26
Thanks to Spect for and '05 Punch Coronation Tubo

Both were spectacular cigars so thanks guys :tu


----------



## NickyTeen

Hoyo De Monterey Excalibur, Thanks to Dwhitacre. Thanks Darrel for a great smoke.:tu


----------



## rottenzombie

icehog3 said:


> "Saint Rottenzombie".....congrats on being Canonized!


I don't remember getting shot out of a cannon..But it sounds like fun.


----------



## TheTraveler

Taboo Twist Toro Grand thanks to gwc4sc. Thanks - this was my first Taboo and it was great! :ss


----------



## icehog3

....skullnrose....a Padron 80th...thank you Scott!


----------



## TheTraveler

Bolivar CE - thanks Andrew! :tu:tu (I just took my first step into shadow - funny how the sun seemed brighter!  )


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its an Oliva V thanks again to Ryan :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Now a fantastic little SCdlH el Principe courtesy of Ian aka Bengalman :tu


----------



## spooble

Jbailey

An '01 RG Slenderella which I enjoyed immensely today as a lunchtime birthday smoke! Thank you Dave!


----------



## gnukfu

Ashton ESG 21 Year Salute thanks to Ricky (rck37) - thanks Ricky!!


----------



## awsmith4

Tatuaje Reserva J 21 thanks to John aka ja3480 :tu:tu:tu


----------



## dccraft

cbsmokin..........a nice Blue Label churchill :tu. Thanks.


----------



## dwhitacre

*I didn't get to post this last night because I was Herfing in Sacramento...*

Thanks to George (gnukfu) I had my first Illusione MK!!! Amazzzzing!!!!:dr Thank you Bud!!!

Thanks to Scott (Shilala) I had a wonderful Padilla 1948!!! Very Nice and no pepper!!! I like that!!! Thank you Scott!!!:tu


----------



## Robb01

dccraft said:


> cbsmokin..........a nice Blue Label churchill :tu. Thanks.


One of my faves


----------



## galaga

Pinoyman-- Cohiba Sublimes LE 2004


Thank you sir, I (we) enjoyed it immensely:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to NickyTeen I had a great 601 Green Label!!! Very spicy and flavorful!!! Thanks Kriss!!!:tu


----------



## NickyTeen

Glad you enjoyed it Darrel. :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Last night I had a very enjoyable Cabaiguan Guapo thanks again to John :tu


----------



## dannysguitar

Yesterday I had a New Havana House Blend EL01 which they say is the Tat west coast, anyway, it was awesome. Thanks STEVE! (srduggins)


----------



## BlewSmoke.com

I had a great Ashton Cabinet last night. First one I've ever had and was quite impressed.


----------



## blurxp

Had a nice Illusione ~68~ thanks to pogo1541. We knocked a couple back for lunch. Thanks, Kev!


----------



## volfan

a nice '98 Boli PC thanks to the Hog. YOU ROCK Admiral.

scottie

bolis are the bestest.


----------



## icehog3

volfan said:


> a nice '98 Boli PC thanks to the Hog. YOU ROCK Admiral.
> 
> scottie
> 
> bolis are the bestest.


Hope it was good to you, Scottie!


----------



## awsmith4

I'm smoking a HdM Epi #2 (maybe?) thanks to Vin :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Smoking a Fuente of some sort from CI's Friday Night Fights. Followed that w/ a JR ALT. Cohiba Siglo IV.:tu


----------



## leasingthisspace

I had a Vegas 5 Gold last night. I would like to thank all of you troop donaters. It was very tasty.


----------



## BarneyBandMan

A Mi Barrio--very nice--thanks to a recommendation from Greg (NCRadioMan) :tu


----------



## ksibew

My oldest son and his wife were at the house last night and he and I enjoyed a couple of Perdomo Habano's on the patio.:ss


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its my first Cohiba Sig II, thanks George :tu


----------



## ja3480

awsmith4 said:


> Last night I had a very enjoyable Cabaiguan Guapo thanks again to John :tu


Hope it :ss like a champ!!!


----------



## icehog3

....M1903A1! A delicious '00 Hoyo des Dieux from Scott....Thanks Brother! :tu


----------



## Jbailey

I had a great one from Robert aka Vanderburg aka Tw3nty. 

Had a great 98 H. Upman Connoisseur No.1. Thanks!


----------



## gnukfu

awsmith4 said:


> Tonight its my first Cohiba Sig II, thanks George :tu


You're welcome Albert!! :ss


----------



## gnukfu

Thanks to AdamC for the RyJ #3 I'm enjoying before heading out to class!!! Thanks Adam!


----------



## TXRebel

Just finished my first Gurkha, a Double Maduro, thanks to lightning9191.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

...icehog3 for a '70s Partagas 898 NV and to volfan for an Upmann '07 Majestic! Both the cigars were great, but herfing with volfan was better!!:tu

Thanks Tom & Scottie!! :ss


----------



## icehog3

Mr.Maduro said:


> ...icehog3 for a '70s Partagas 898 NV and to volfan for an Upmann '07 Majestic! Both the cigars were great, but herfing with volfan was better!!:tu
> 
> Thanks Tom & Scottie!! :ss


Glad you enjoyed the 898, Patrick, and jealous than you got to herf with Scottie!


----------



## Mr. Ed

DPG My Father Robusto thanks to Greg (NCRadioman).:tu

Here's the review:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=190564


----------



## Anthem

Perdomo ESV 1991 Regente thanks to Jeff (GWN) :tu


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

Just had a great cigar. Gurkha Signature 101 Robusto...I'm not really a Gurkha fan, but WOW.


----------



## Anthem

Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumantra Media Noche, thanks Jeff (GWN):tu


----------



## awsmith4

Smoking a great little Sig I thanks to Darrell :ss


Edit: WOOt 3000 posts!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

RP Edge Lite thanks to Hotreds:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

99 Partagas Lusitania thanks to massphatness:tu

Did I cut it in half?!?

Tune in later tonight for my review to find out if it was cut in half or not!!!


----------



## awsmith4

Thanks to Mean D I'm smoking a 99 Sancho Panza, thanks Darrell :ss


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Anthem said:


> Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumantra Media Noche, thanks Jeff (GWN):tu


One of my favorite sticks. The aroma this thing gives off turns heads. I nervously was walking through a flea market this summer and _all _I heard from people was how great it smelled and comments like "I wish I had one right now." How'd you like it? (and for those not in the know, I'm not Jeff)


----------



## -MG-

Ashton Benchmade thanks to Vorb! Not sure why I've passed this up so many times, it's pretty damn good! :tu


----------



## icurrie

Taboo Twist Torp. Thanks Stevefrench. Used the palio for the first time as well. Beautiful.


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks to Bao... Last night I enjoyed the Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Firecracker!!!

Very nice cigar! Thanks Bao!!!


----------



## dwhitacre

*Thanks to Tim D. I had a wonderful Bolivar Dominican churchill!!!

I enjoyed this while watching Open Range today!!!

Thank you Tim!!!*:tu


----------



## Andyman

thanks Ji, a great Upmann Coronas - bit tight but great none the less. :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

I had a Felipe Gregorio Icon - Groucho (robusto size) thanks to Mike (mander153).:tu

Thanks, bro!


----------



## dwhitacre

*Thanks to Jason Dell I had a very nice RyJ Habano Reserve Churchill!!!*

*Thanks Jason!!!:tu*


----------



## -MG-

Just lit up an unbanded CC that I got from justinphilly... :tu

At one time I knew what this one was, but it's probably good I forgot, now my credit card is safe!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

houdini!

Cubao #6 was deeeeeee-licious!


----------



## Anthem

Tim A (Habsrule29). Thanks for my first Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos - what a great smoke. Thanks again Tim :tu


----------



## ThreeSheets

I just had a Graycliff Blue Label PG thanks to DonnieW. Great Smoke!
Thanks Donnie!


----------



## JCK

Settling into a Coh SigV thanks to Tony (Newcigarz). Thanks brudda.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

98 Fundadore thanks to Tom.:tu Last of the package. All were phenomenal.


----------



## icehog3

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> 98 Fundadore thanks to Tom.:tu Last of the package. All were phenomenal.


Glad you liked 'em, Andy!


----------

